# NF General Request Thread V1



## Juli (Oct 30, 2010)

Seeing how the amount of requests in the Giveaway's Thread has increased over the last time and disturbed the actual purpose of it, I've decided to create a separate thread for these requests. 

Here you can post all general * 'Does anyone have Avas/Signatures of Character/Series xyz?'* type of requests. 


*The Rules* (for now)​
1. Post your request not more than* twice* and please don't get impatient if it will be ignored. 
2. Everyone can do requests. You can say "I'm gonna make this or that" but that doesn't exclude other people from doing them as well. 
3. The person who requested can choose first and take as many items as they wants. Leftovers are free for grabs for everyone else.
4. Don't spam.

Most importantly: This is not a Request Shop so there's no guarantee that your request is gonna be made by someone. 

Have fun. :3


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 30, 2010)

_Any Yamamoto sets?_


----------



## Shika (Oct 30, 2010)

Awww, sweet.

Any cute girl avatars?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Porcelain (Oct 30, 2010)

Any Higurashi: When They Cry avas? 

150x150 and 150x200


----------



## Zach (Oct 30, 2010)

Any Halloween avys/sets?


----------



## Rima (Oct 30, 2010)

Kaede Fuyou avys? (From Shuffle!)


----------



## Aiku (Oct 30, 2010)

Any Sasuke or Naruto avatars?


----------



## rice (Oct 30, 2010)

dark magician (from yugioh) sets please


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 30, 2010)

cute.asian.boys.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 30, 2010)

Would love to see some DeiIno  .
Or any crack, really.


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Oct 30, 2010)

Im asking in advanced, but any Pokemon Christmas themed sets would be great(:


----------



## Hikawa (Oct 30, 2010)

Looking for Gantz sets...


----------



## Mαri (Oct 30, 2010)

PewPewSoulEater said:


> Im asking in advanced, but any Pokemon Christmas themed sets would be great(:



This please


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 30, 2010)

len and rin avys please


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 31, 2010)

Any Hakuouki (Okita or Hijikata), or cute japanese boy or girl avy's, please? ^^


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 31, 2010)

Any Haruhi avys? (Haruhi specifically) 

or K-on (Mio)?


----------



## Juli (Oct 31, 2010)

Rima said:


> Kaede Fuyou avys? (From Shuffle!)



, , ,


----------



## Shika (Oct 31, 2010)

all taken. spreading. :33


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Oct 31, 2010)

Any avis expressing and capturing severe and depressing agony?


----------



## Juli (Oct 31, 2010)

Frango said:


> dark magician (from yugioh) sets please


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 31, 2010)

some cute looking girls avatars
ıt would be great if they are also noming some sweets
please post 150x150 avys ne ^^


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 31, 2010)

ane said:


> I also have some watermelon love


just this please,thanx repped^^
ı am sorry that while ı wrote cute girls ı forgot saying cute anime girls XD
so if someone still post,ı will rep ne ^^


----------



## Juli (Oct 31, 2010)

Kagura said:


> len and rin avys please



, , ,


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 31, 2010)

Anything Hitsugaya(stock, set, avas) and anything TS Robin :33


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 31, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> Anything Hitsugaya(stock, set, avas) and anything TS Robin :33



*Rep Please.
*


​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 31, 2010)

Any Byakuya or Hitsugaya sets?


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 31, 2010)

Ghoulie said:


> ,



juli i love you


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 31, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Any Byakuya or Hitsugaya sets?




Hope you like...

*Spoiler*: __ 














#2


----------



## Smiley (Oct 31, 2010)

Any Sasuke or Pain Avatars?


----------



## Morphine (Oct 31, 2010)

Key and or Minho from SHINee


----------



## Raizen (Oct 31, 2010)

Laymond Ra said:


> cute.asian.boys.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 31, 2010)

Morphine said:


> Key and or Minho from SHINee



Rep Please

​


----------



## Morphine (Oct 31, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> Rep Please
> 
> ​



taken <333333333333333


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 31, 2010)

Ghoulie said:


> , , ,


_
Wait so am I allowed to take these, or is it only the person who requested them is allowed to take them?_


----------



## Morphine (Oct 31, 2010)

the person who requested takes first

everyone else can grab what's left


----------



## RockpiRate (Oct 31, 2010)

Luffy funny set or avys, maybe sigs.


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 31, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> Any Haruhi avys? (Haruhi specifically)
> 
> or K-on (Mio)?




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 31, 2010)

Raizen said:


>


Thanks 


Kelsey said:


> Rep Please​


taking


----------



## Porcelain (Oct 31, 2010)

Any Bleach avas? 150x150 and 150x200 please. Sigs would also be nice...


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 31, 2010)

Durarara!! avys? Shizuo please.

Anyone can take the Haruhi/K-on avys btw? I'm fine :3


----------



## Rima (Oct 31, 2010)

Ghoulie said:


> ,



Thank you SO much!


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 31, 2010)

Ghoulie said:


> , , ,



Taking.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 31, 2010)

Fujioka said:


> Any Bleach avas? 150x150 and 150x200 please. Sigs would also be nice...




can you deal with 140x170

if you want it bigger just tell me...


----------



## Motive (Nov 1, 2010)

Star Wars avas/sigs please. :33


----------



## kyochi (Nov 1, 2010)

*Looks directly at Ghoulie* 

Sawako from Kimi ni Todoke avas, you reckon?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 1, 2010)

Any Nepeta (Homestuck) avatars?


----------



## rice (Nov 1, 2010)

Ghoulie said:


>



OMG I DIDNT SEE THAT COMING  THANKS A BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNCCHHH!!!! OMG I LUUUUVVVV YOUUUU!!!!


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 1, 2010)

Izaya from Durarara!!, please?


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Nov 1, 2010)

Frango said:


> OMG I DIDNT SEE THAT COMING  THANKS A BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNCCHHH!!!! OMG I LUUUUVVVV YOUUUU!!!!



Holy fucking shit. That is a sexy set. Any Christmas themed Pokemon or Naruto for me! Thanks~


----------



## KohZa (Nov 1, 2010)

just rep & cred​


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 1, 2010)

Dayum Ghoulie, you make me wanna tap tap tap that 

*stares at her* Durarara!! sets?


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Nov 1, 2010)

VinDictus said:


> just rep & cred​



I'll be taking this, thank you(:


----------



## ღMomoღ (Nov 1, 2010)

more of this  girls avatars ı dont remember her name
sorry ı took ur avy Kyochi


----------



## Juli (Nov 1, 2010)

You're all very welcome. :3



Kyochi said:


> *Looks directly at Ghoulie*
> 
> Sawako from Kimi ni Todoke avas, you reckon?



.. (This won't always work you know. )

, , , 



Lionheart said:


> Izaya from Durarara!!, please?



, , , 


..and that's it from my side for today. I'll be away the rest of the day. :<


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 1, 2010)

looks at  juli.............. will give you a boat load of cute anime boys stock 


a Rin and Len set


----------



## kyochi (Nov 1, 2010)

Ghoulie said:


> .. (This won't always work you know. )



Heheheheh, of course, of course.  



Ghoulie said:


> , ,



Oh my gawd, taking these.  Thank you so much Julie, you the best mod ever. srsly


----------



## kyochi (Nov 1, 2010)

^ Yes, I suppose so. :WOW


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 1, 2010)

Does anyone have Any Yuki or Kakeru Manabe (Fruits basket) avies   Or Lovely Complex ones?  It doesn't matter if they're not junior sized.


----------



## Laix (Nov 1, 2010)

Just some rep please. ​


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 1, 2010)

Laix said:


> Just some rep please. ​



Taking both Thank you. 

Will rep you as soon as I'm not 24'd.


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 1, 2010)

Ghoulie said:


> , , ,



Thank you. I really appreciate it. ^^ <3


----------



## ღMomoღ (Nov 1, 2010)

any anime badass girls please?


----------



## Sakubo (Nov 1, 2010)

Luka and/or Gakupo stuff, anyone? :33 (Vocaloid)


----------



## Laix (Nov 1, 2010)

> any anime badass girls please?
> Luka and/or Gakupo stuff, anyone? (Vocaloid)



Sure.


----------



## kyochi (Nov 1, 2010)

Sorry for requesting so quickly again, but was just wondering if any awesome avatar'ers could hand in some awesome Kyo (from Fruits Basket) avas?  I need me a face.


----------



## Sunako (Nov 1, 2010)

More Kimi ni Todoke please? Esp Chizu and/or Ryu
<3


----------



## Raizen (Nov 1, 2010)

Sunako said:


> More Kimi ni Todoke please? Esp Chizu and/or Ryu
> <3


----------



## Laix (Nov 1, 2010)

-- Sakubo, Momo


Sunako, Kyochi - I'll happily do your request if you could try to find me some stock please. 

If you can't then it's cool. But it would be greatly appreciated.​


----------



## kyochi (Nov 1, 2010)

Kagura, do yo thing. 


@ Laix: I appreciate it man, but I'm too lazy to look for stock, if anything, I'd just give you manga panels, lmao. :'[


----------



## Laix (Nov 1, 2010)

@ Kyochi

You going to let Kagura do it then? She would probs. get it done faster anyway.


----------



## Enigma (Nov 1, 2010)

Any Tsuna avatars from KHR? Hyper Dying Will Mode please. :33


----------



## Smiley (Nov 1, 2010)

Any Megan Fox Avatars?


----------



## colours (Nov 1, 2010)

oh this is such a good idea !


----------



## kyochi (Nov 1, 2010)

Laix said:


> You going to let Kagura do it then? She would probs. get it done faster anyway.



Ja.  Not guaranteed that I'll take all (or anything) she makes for me, but I'll rep and/or credit for attending me at all. 

Damn, I hope I'm not 24 hour'ed.


----------



## Laix (Nov 1, 2010)

Eternαl said:


> Any Megan Fox Avatars?



Sure. Gimme about 10 minutes.


----------



## colours (Nov 1, 2010)

Eternαl said:


> Any Megan Fox Avatars?






@laix
ahhhhhhhh sorry ;~;


----------



## Harley Quinn (Nov 1, 2010)

Enigma said:


> Any Tsuna avatars from KHR? Hyper Dying Will Mode please. :33





Subtle differences. xD
No pressure to use if you don't like them, no worries. :3


----------



## Sakubo (Nov 1, 2010)

Laix said:


> ​



Lukaluka <3 thank you, taking this one :33


----------



## Laix (Nov 1, 2010)

@Colours

I'm kinda glad because I had a lot to do just now 

@Sakubo



The other one was pretty bleh. I had bad stock for that one. ><


----------



## Enigma (Nov 1, 2010)

Harley Quinn said:


> Subtle differences. xD
> No pressure to use if you don't like them, no worries. :3



Amazing. 

They're great. Thank you. :33


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 1, 2010)

@Kagura; I really don't want them, anyone can take them 

*Looks at Ghoulie* Can I has Death Note sets?  150x150 and *150x200* pleaaaase.


----------



## KohZa (Nov 1, 2010)

just rep


----------



## Smiley (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks. :33


----------



## kyochi (Nov 1, 2010)

Why thank you Eternal.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 1, 2010)

ALRIGHT KYOCHI geez 

tsun i also did yours...


----------



## Laix (Nov 1, 2010)

Kagura said:


> ALRIGHT KYOCHI geez
> 
> tsun i also did yours...






They look so awesuuum.


----------



## Sakubo (Nov 1, 2010)

oh why thank you <3 I'll take them if that's allowed


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 1, 2010)

Sakubo said:


> oh why thank you <3 I'll take them if that's allowed



well i think allowed take them


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 1, 2010)

Samurai Champloo Avys? any from the trio, make it real pretty :3


----------



## kyochi (Nov 1, 2010)

Eternαl said:


> Why the long face?



Naaaw, I thanked you ! :33 I'm happy. 



colours said:


> lmfaooo cinny





Kagura said:


> ALRIGHT KYOCHI geez



You people are great. :33 


T-T-T-TAKEN. Arigatō.


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 1, 2010)

FFFFFFFFF  Thank you !

Man this request thread is


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Nov 2, 2010)

Any Frieza form 4 sets would be awesome!


----------



## Sunako (Nov 2, 2010)

Raizen said:


>



I cant see them >:


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 2, 2010)

150x150 Okita x Chizuru, or just Okita avy's (from Hakuouki), anyone? :33


----------



## cheshire cat (Nov 2, 2010)

Senior avas of smokers (photograph'd or art) or of two chicks


----------



## Vix (Nov 2, 2010)

I wasn't sure, feel free to use it if you'd like


Kαrin said:


> 150x150 Okita x Chizuru, or just Okita avy's (from Hakuouki), anyone? :33


 


Confetti said:


> Senior avas of smokers (photograph'd or art) or of two chicks


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 2, 2010)

Vix said:


> I wasn't sure, feel free to use it if you'd like



OMG I love you  Thanks!


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 2, 2010)

MinaKushi avas please :33


----------



## ღMomoღ (Nov 2, 2010)

oh please some cute anime girls for me^^


----------



## Shinsengumi (Nov 2, 2010)

Does anyone have any more avy's or sig's for Okita from *Hakouki*? x3


----------



## Morphine (Nov 2, 2010)

thank you panduu


----------



## Laix (Nov 2, 2010)

Momo --



Just some rep.​


----------



## Sunako (Nov 2, 2010)

Chuck/Blair avatars?


----------



## Laix (Nov 2, 2010)

Rep if taking.​


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 2, 2010)

Bruce lee/Lebron James/Micheal Jordan/Marco from one piece.


----------



## KohZa (Nov 2, 2010)

Batholomew Kuma or luffy from one piece?set or just avy.


----------



## kyochi (Nov 2, 2010)

Hikari Hanazono (from Special A) avatars please. 

I know I ask for lots, but I'm a greedy needy person that needs. halp pl0x 


*Looks imploringly at Julie and/or at Manders*


----------



## Z (Nov 2, 2010)

avatars?


----------



## KohZa (Nov 2, 2010)

just rep.​


----------



## Soldier (Nov 2, 2010)

Dr. Horrible sets or avies anyone?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 3, 2010)

Any OP avatars?


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Nov 3, 2010)

Any Black Suit Spiderman, Iron Spiderman, or Spiderman Noir sets will receive lots and lots of rep for the week(:


----------



## ღMomoღ (Nov 3, 2010)

Laix said:


> Momo --
> 
> 
> 
> Just some rep.​



oh thanx ^^


----------



## Sunako (Nov 3, 2010)

Laix said:


> Rep if taking.​



Yes thank you.


----------



## Croatoa (Nov 3, 2010)

Any Natsu Avys


----------



## RockpiRate (Nov 3, 2010)

Luffy funny stuff, anyone :? [av,sig,render,anything ]


----------



## ღMomoღ (Nov 3, 2010)

Croatoa said:


> Any Natsu Avys



here is :


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 4, 2010)

Anything Link.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 4, 2010)

My man 

Ill take them all. I cant rep atm, im going to sleep, ill rep in the morning, keep up the good work

Would you like cred as well?


----------



## Croatoa (Nov 4, 2010)

ღMomoღ said:


> here is :



Thx chu, rep'd.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 4, 2010)

Any Gin (Bleach) avatars?


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 4, 2010)

Lee Ki Kwang, Lee Donghae, and Park Jung Su please.


----------



## Flame Emperor (Nov 4, 2010)

Any SSJ Goku avatars?


----------



## Hustler (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## Kαrin (Nov 5, 2010)

Any 150x150 Draco Malfoy or Snape avys? :33 Or perhaps avys made of anime style art of Harry Potter.


----------



## kyochi (Nov 5, 2010)

Yes, please ! :WOW More Harry Potter. 

(SEXY RUPERT GRINT / PRETTY BONNIE WRIGHT) PLLLUUUUZZZZ


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 5, 2010)

Most excellent.

24'd, will rep later


----------



## kyochi (Nov 5, 2010)

YAHOO MINE MINE MINE MINE


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Nov 5, 2010)

Anyone have anything with Manchester United on it?.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Nov 5, 2010)

any Sunako avys?


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 5, 2010)

Grawr, any Higurashi: No Naku Koro ni avatars please

None of my requests get done


----------



## kyochi (Nov 5, 2010)

I saw them ane, and I took a few, actually.


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 5, 2010)

ane said:


> you saw some of them, I'm a sick person who overdoes things and have lots more
> 
> 
> *Snape*
> ...



// ugh, need to spread first. 

Taking, thank you


----------



## kyochi (Nov 5, 2010)

DAMN YOU KARIN, I WANTED SEVERUS  ....But you did ask first.  hudur 


Thank you ane.  durpahedurpurr


----------



## Laix (Nov 5, 2010)

@Fujioka



If I made a shop, would anyone be willing to help? ​​


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 5, 2010)

You're awesome, I love you pek


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 5, 2010)

and since I'm here I guess I'll take this one as well 

24d at the moment, I'll rep you when I can


----------



## Raizen (Nov 5, 2010)

Laymond Ra said:


> Lee Ki Kwang, Lee Donghae, and Park Jung Su please.







​


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 5, 2010)

*ULTIMATE REQUEST:*

Lee Taemin Ava's / Gif Ava's 

Do it and be loved for life.


----------



## Laix (Nov 5, 2010)

*writes down*

ON IT!


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 5, 2010)

Higurashi: No Naku Koro Ni avas oooof... Rena Ryugu, multiple ones plz C;


----------



## Laix (Nov 5, 2010)

^I'll do that one if I can find decent stock. 



Rep.
​


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 5, 2010)

Raizen said:


> ​



taking, thank you


----------



## Hustler (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## Porcelain (Nov 5, 2010)

Hustler said:


>



Taking all


----------



## Vampire Princess (Nov 5, 2010)

Vampire Knight (preferably Yuuki Kuran) avys/sigs/sets?


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 5, 2010)

miku x rin avys (stares at hustler or sakubo )


----------



## Laix (Nov 5, 2010)

On it guys.


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 5, 2010)

Anyone got any Wonderweiss avatars?


----------



## Mist Beauty (Nov 5, 2010)

Anything Terumi Mei related. Would love something new. If Christmas related, that's great as well.


----------



## KohZa (Nov 5, 2010)

​ 
just rep.​


----------



## Hustler (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## Sayaka (Nov 5, 2010)

Hustler said:


>



i love you soo much


----------



## Sakubo (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## Sayaka (Nov 5, 2010)

NVM vin im taking this instead SOO CUTE


----------



## Laix (Nov 5, 2010)

Dammit, I got caught up in something. 
But VinDictus did some badass stuff so I'll do the Mei Terumi one.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Nov 5, 2010)

*@Laix:* You can still do my Vampire Knight one. 

Also, any Uchiha family sets?


----------



## Laix (Nov 5, 2010)

Vampire Princess -


Rep required. Cred optional.​​


----------



## Vampire Princess (Nov 5, 2010)

Laix said:


> Vampire Princess -
> 
> 
> Rep required. Cred optional.​​



Taking both.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 6, 2010)

Funkfreed said:


> Anyone got any Wonderweiss avatars?



Couldn't find good stocks



Hairy potter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyochi (Nov 6, 2010)

Hustler said:
			
		

>



YESSSSSSSSSSSSS. Thank you lots. 
But I'm 24 hour'ed.  Will rep when I can.


----------



## Aiku (Nov 6, 2010)

Any Sasuke and Itachi avatars?


----------



## Aisu Tea (Nov 6, 2010)

Does anyone have any avys/sigs from Black★Rock Shooter? x3


----------



## Laix (Nov 6, 2010)

Aisu Tea said:


> Does anyone have any avys/sigs from Black★Rock Shooter? x3





Aiku said:


> Any Sasuke and Itachi avatars?




On it.


----------



## Laix (Nov 6, 2010)

------

Didn't take the set so it's in giveaways now.


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 6, 2010)

Sunako said:


>



May I have the stock for these?


----------



## Sunako (Nov 6, 2010)

Lionheart said:


> May I have the stock for these?


----------



## Sunako (Nov 6, 2010)

Mist Beauty said:


> Anything Terumi Mei related. Would love something new. If Christmas related, that's great as well.


----------



## Metaro (Nov 6, 2010)

Any Kozato enma (Katekyo hitman reborn!) set or some little itachi   (naruto) set? ):


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 6, 2010)

This is mines <3


----------



## Vampire Princess (Nov 6, 2010)

Any Vampire Knight *sets*?


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 6, 2010)

Higurashi: No Naku Koro Ni avas again, this time Rika Furude.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Nov 6, 2010)

any cute korean girls avatars please^^
extremely cute ones please fufu


----------



## Sunako (Nov 6, 2010)

Vampire Princess said:


> Any Vampire Knight *sets*?


----------



## Nuvola (Nov 6, 2010)

Metaro said:


> Any Kozato enma (Katekyo hitman reborn!) set or some little itachi   (naruto) set? ):



Here's an Enma set: 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 6, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Couldn't find good stocks



Thanks. That's always been my problem with WW avatars too.

Also reps


----------



## Croatoa (Nov 6, 2010)

Any Yakumo ( from Psychic Detective Yakumo ) avy's :


----------



## Morphine (Nov 6, 2010)

sexy Minho please  [ rapper from SHINee if anyone's confused]


----------



## Metaro (Nov 6, 2010)

xXKakashiFanXx said:


> Here's an Enma set:
> *Spoiler*: __



Oww than you so much! *0*


----------



## Hustler (Nov 6, 2010)

Morphine said:


> sexy Minho please  [ rapper from SHINee if anyone's confused]


----------



## rice (Nov 6, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> *ULTIMATE REQUEST:*
> 
> Lee Taemin Ava's / Gif Ava's
> 
> Do it and be loved for life.


​


Morphine said:


> sexy Minho please  [ rapper from SHINee if anyone's confused]



​
IU avies pweez?  150x200 will be great


----------



## m o l o k o (Nov 6, 2010)

​


----------



## Jackums (Nov 6, 2010)

150x150/150x200 Sasuke avs?


----------



## rice (Nov 6, 2010)

m o l o k o said:


> ​



thanks a bunch


----------



## jux (Nov 7, 2010)

any sage naruto avatars?


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 7, 2010)

Any Snape/Lily avys (Harry Potter)?


----------



## Morphine (Nov 7, 2010)

Frango said:


> ​





Hustler said:


>




yayyayyay


----------



## Laix (Nov 7, 2010)

Kαrin said:


> Any Snape/Lily avys (Harry Potter)?



There was some awesome Harry Potter avatars posted about 1 - 2 pages back.


----------



## Juli (Nov 7, 2010)

Fujioka said:


> Higurashi: No Naku Koro Ni avas again, this time Rika Furude.







Croatoa said:


> Any Yakumo ( from Psychic Detective Yakumo ) avy's :



, , 

It was difficult to find good stocks. :<


----------



## Croatoa (Nov 7, 2010)

Juli said:


> [
> , ,
> 
> It was difficult to find good stocks. :<



Thanks a bunch:ho, rep'd.


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 7, 2010)

Laix said:


> There was some awesome Harry Potter avatars posted about 1 - 2 pages back.



I know, but I mean avys with Snape/Lily pairing. :>


----------



## Laix (Nov 7, 2010)

Rep please if taking. --​​


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 7, 2010)

Taking this  Thank you.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 7, 2010)

More Taemin-u. Gifs Accepted. Squared No Border preferred.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 7, 2010)

Yon Jun Hyung, Lee Ki Kwang, Yang Yo Seob, and Kim Ryeowook~please


----------



## kyochi (Nov 7, 2010)

Please, more *Orihime*/Ulquiorra/Shinji/*Tensa Zangetsu* from Bleach. ' 

Mostly just the ones in bold though, lol.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Nov 7, 2010)

soul eater couple siggys and sets please?


----------



## Laix (Nov 7, 2010)

ღMomoღ said:


> soul eater couple siggys and sets please?



Will do Momo-chan.


----------



## Laix (Nov 7, 2010)

Kyochi said:


> Odoriko, did anyone actually ask for these?
> Because I want this one:
> 
> 
> ...



I believe they are for Karin. But I completed her request earlier. However, she may want these, so you should message Karin first. 

@Momo

​


----------



## Odoriko (Nov 7, 2010)

^ What Laix said.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Nov 7, 2010)

Laix said:


> @Momo
> 
> ​



thanx so cute ^^ repped ne


----------



## m o l o k o (Nov 7, 2010)

debbie harry avas anyone? :>


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 7, 2010)

Juli said:


> , ,
> 
> It was difficult to find good stocks. :<



Taking all rika ones :33


----------



## Sima (Nov 7, 2010)

Any Cloud Strife or Zack Fair avas from Final Fantasy VII?


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 7, 2010)

GUMI  gifs avys or avys


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 7, 2010)

No Naku Koro ni Satoko Hojo avas?


----------



## Sakubo (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## Sayaka (Nov 7, 2010)

Sakubo said:


>




OMG you thanks


----------



## Libra (Nov 7, 2010)

Does anyone have any Nami (One Piece) avys or sigs?  Total rep and cred if so!


----------



## Soldier (Nov 7, 2010)

Howl's moving castle, anyone?


----------



## Hustler (Nov 7, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> More Taemin-u. Gifs Accepted. Squared No Border preferred.





Laymond Ra said:


> Yon Jun Hyung, Lee Ki Kwang, Yang Yo Seob, and Kim Ryeowook~please





Soldier said:


> Howl's moving castle, anyone?



I'll do these when I take my break


----------



## Hustler (Nov 7, 2010)

Laymundo



Soldier


----------



## Hustler (Nov 7, 2010)

Kelsey


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Nov 7, 2010)

Any Itachi or Naruto Rikudou Sennin!


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 7, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Laymundo


Oh my god he's adorablllleee


----------



## kyochi (Nov 7, 2010)

Any Gokudera / HaruxGokudera / HaruxHibari stuff? 



*Spoiler*: __ 




Hell, I'll even provide the fucking stock: , , , , , , , , , AND  !! 


JUST DO _SOMETHING_, PEOPLE 

oh yeah, _please_


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 8, 2010)

Kagura said:


> can you deal with 140x170
> 
> if you want it bigger just tell me...



requested and posted a week ago but the person who requested never took any of them

taking now if I'm allowed to :33


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 8, 2010)

Kyochi said:


> Any Gokudera / HaruxGokudera / HaruxHibari stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i already have lots of stock for them (im in a harugokuhibari mood also )

i'll do it


----------



## Nuvola (Nov 8, 2010)

Sima said:


> Any Cloud Strife or Zack Fair avas from Final Fantasy VII?


Here's a few; mostly Cloud... Since good stocks for Zack are hard to find 

​


----------



## kyochi (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks Kagura.  
EDIT: I'm sorry, I'm 24 hour'ed.  


Stock, please? :I


----------



## Nuvola (Nov 8, 2010)

PewPewSoulEater said:


> Any Itachi or Naruto Rikudou Sennin!



This stock's kinda old, but: 
*Spoiler*: __ 









@Kyochi


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 8, 2010)

took Rooon


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 8, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Kelsey



SWOONED THEM ALL pek Thank you <3


----------



## Odoriko (Nov 8, 2010)

Take? :33 thankyou.


----------



## Laix (Nov 8, 2010)

Odoriko said:


> Take? :33 thankyou.



It was for moloko, but she/he hasn't claimed it so sure.


----------



## Odoriko (Nov 8, 2010)

Laix said:


> It was for moloko, but she/he hasn't claimed it so sure.



 oh. sorry never mind


----------



## Laix (Nov 8, 2010)

No that means you can take it.


----------



## Odoriko (Nov 8, 2010)

Oh okay, thankyou. :33


----------



## Sima (Nov 8, 2010)

xXKakashiFanXx said:


> Here's a few; mostly Cloud... Since good stocks for Zack are hard to find
> 
> ​



My god...thank you 

I know Zack stocks are pretty hard to find...thanks for trying though


----------



## Soldier (Nov 8, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Soldier



Thank you, good sir :3


----------



## kyochi (Nov 8, 2010)

Am I to assume that this is up for grabs? Because I will take it.  


/Thanks to Soldier and Hustler ~


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 8, 2010)

kaito and gakupo avys


----------



## Z (Nov 8, 2010)

Hajime Saito and Seijuro Hiko avatars from Rurouni Kenshin


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 9, 2010)

Marco from one piece.

Ill get someone to rep you.


----------



## KohZa (Nov 9, 2010)

Rurouni Kenshin kenshin for Z and marco for Nova.just rep.​


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 9, 2010)

VinDictus said:


> Rurouni Kenshin kenshin for Z and marco for Nova.just rep.​



ill take these 3, ill get some people to rep you.


----------



## Flame Emperor (Nov 9, 2010)

Any avatars of The Saiyan Prince?


----------



## Z (Nov 9, 2010)

VinDictus said:


> Rurouni Kenshin kenshin for Z and marco for Nova.just rep.​



Taking first two.

You have stock for them by any chance?


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 9, 2010)

Satoko Hojo from no naku koro ni avas plz~


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 9, 2010)

Any Genshiken avatars?


----------



## rice (Nov 9, 2010)

gundam 00 avas pweez?  it'd be great if they're 150x200


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 9, 2010)

dexter             .


----------



## Nuvola (Nov 10, 2010)

Kagura said:


> kaito and gakupo avys



_Kaito and some Gakupo; hope you meant the vocoloids..._



​


----------



## KohZa (Nov 10, 2010)

Frango said:


> gundam 00 avas pweez?  it'd be great if they're 150x200


 
​


----------



## rice (Nov 10, 2010)

VinDictus said:


> ​



wow thanks Zex pek OMG i love them pek


----------



## kyochi (Nov 10, 2010)

Oooh, speaking of Gundam (thanks Frango), any Kira / Athrun / Setsuna stuff? :3


----------



## Hustler (Nov 10, 2010)

Porcelain said:


> Satoko Hojo from no naku koro ni avas plz~



You really like Higurashi don't you?

​


----------



## Suzie (Nov 10, 2010)

Any  or Durarara!! avatars?


----------



## KohZa (Nov 10, 2010)

Kyochi said:


> Oooh, speaking of Gundam (thanks Frango), any Kira / Athrun / Setsuna stuff? :3


 

​


----------



## kyochi (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks bud.


----------



## RockpiRate (Nov 10, 2010)

Any sets of Luffy from One Piece? :3


----------



## Hustler (Nov 10, 2010)

Suzie said:


> Any  or Durarara!! avatars?



I love Shiki and Drrr!!

I'll do these


----------



## hellohi (Nov 10, 2010)

requesting more kabuchimaru plz


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 10, 2010)

Hustler said:


> You really like Higurashi don't you?
> 
> ​



Yes I do, thanks 

And could you... possibly make anymore?


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 10, 2010)

Nuvola said:


> _Kaito and some Gakupo; hope you meant the vocoloids..._
> 
> 
> 
> ​



holly ALL THEM THANKS


----------



## kyochi (Nov 10, 2010)

Anything Resident Evil (Afterlife)? 

Maybe some Alice or Claire please. D: 



*...(Please Juli, please please please. )*


----------



## Hustler (Nov 10, 2010)

Porcelain said:


> Yes I do, thanks
> 
> And could you... possibly make anymore?



Of Satoko?


----------



## Dman (Nov 10, 2010)

any DBZ avys?


----------



## KohZa (Nov 10, 2010)

just rep.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 10, 2010)

Suzie said:


> Any  or Durarara!! avatars?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 10, 2010)

gumi from her PV Mozaic Roll  and fanart of it 

WILL REP AND CRED 

in 170x220 size please xD


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 10, 2010)

Can I haz these two?


----------



## kyochi (Nov 11, 2010)

Funkfreed, I believe Dman asked for DBZ avatars first, so no, not yet. :I


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 11, 2010)

Ah crap. Oh well...


----------



## Nuvola (Nov 11, 2010)

RockpiRate said:


> Any sets of Luffy from One Piece? :3



*Spoiler*: _Luffy Set_ 









_Mix & Match as you like~
I just liked the stock for the first one..._​


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 11, 2010)

dexter anyone?


----------



## Aiku (Nov 11, 2010)

Anymore Sasuke?


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 11, 2010)

Gear Second said:


> Taking this



no 
i hate when people do this 

Rock ignore it and take the luffy set 

*PEOPLE READ DAMMIT *



> 1. Only post your request *once* and don’t get upset or impatient if it will be ignored.
> 2. Everyone can do requests. You can say "I'm gonna make this or that" but that doesn't exclued other people from doing them as well.
> 3. *The person who requested can choose first and take as many items as he wants. Leftovers are free for grabs for everyone else.*
> 4. Don't spam.
> ...



like it said you cant take things that is not your request you have to wait until the person who requests takes something its not a free for all up for grabs thread


----------



## Suzie (Nov 11, 2010)

Hustler said:


>



Thanks a lot. Taking these two <3


----------



## RockpiRate (Nov 11, 2010)

Nuvola said:


> *Spoiler*: _Luffy Set_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All mine! 
Nuvola do u have the stock of the first one, i liked to. And one more thing, could u resize the first avy 125x125 to put like profile pic. Thanks again. Rep+ 

Thanks Kagura 

*Edit: No prob, i found my PS i'll rezise it by myself. *


----------



## Nuvola (Nov 11, 2010)

@RockpiRate



And here's a resize of the avy you're using, just in case you wanted the dotted border to show up better:


----------



## Juli (Nov 11, 2010)

Aiku said:


> Anymore Sasuke?


----------



## Dman (Nov 11, 2010)

VinDictus said:


> just rep.


taking vegeta


Funkfreed said:


> Ah crap. Oh well...



you can have gohan(?) if you want :I


----------



## Kyōraku (Nov 11, 2010)

I'd request for a really. Really good DBZ sets. DBGT if possible


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 11, 2010)

Any Hancock/Tsunade sets?


----------



## Smiley (Nov 11, 2010)

An Ulquiorra stuff?


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 11, 2010)

VinDictus said:


> just rep.



So no one's taking 17's? If not, I'd like to take it.


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 11, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Of Satoko?



Yes, sorry if I'm troubling you 



Hustler said:


>



Sooo you're not taking these? Then taking!


----------



## Hustler (Nov 11, 2010)

Porcelain said:


> Yes, sorry if I'm troubling you


Not a problem but Rika > all 

​ ​


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 11, 2010)

VinDictus said:


> just rep.




since the requester got his, ill be taking this. will get someone to rep you asap. tell me if no one does


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 11, 2010)

Yesung, Sungmin, Ryeowook and Kyu~


----------



## Nuvola (Nov 12, 2010)

Aiku said:


> Anymore Sasuke?



Here're two sets...

*Spoiler*: __ 









​


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 12, 2010)

Any Anri from Durarara!!?


----------



## Hustler (Nov 12, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> Any Anri from Durarara!!?



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mist Beauty (Nov 12, 2010)

Something fruity would be terrific.


----------



## jux (Nov 12, 2010)

Still waiting for Naruto sage avas


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 12, 2010)

Hustler said:


> ​



Yes  Taking the last two ~


----------



## kyochi (Nov 12, 2010)

So I can take this?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 12, 2010)

Requesting some Charlie Day avatars

No borders

150x200


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 12, 2010)

Bakuman or Chuck,please?


----------



## Sunako (Nov 12, 2010)

GAARA/KARIN/TEMARI/SHIKATEMA PLZ.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Nov 12, 2010)

150x200

random


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 12, 2010)

Cute Ino avatars ?


----------



## DookieMonster (Nov 12, 2010)

Some Post Franky Sets or just Avatars


----------



## santanico (Nov 12, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Requesting some Charlie Day avatars
> 
> No borders
> 
> 150x200


 



Sunako said:


> GAARA/KARIN/TEMARI/SHIKATEMA PLZ.


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 12, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Not a problem but Rika > all
> 
> ​ ​



You're amazing, taking all


----------



## santanico (Nov 12, 2010)

BrightlyDim said:


> Cute Ino avatars ?


----------



## Vampire Princess (Nov 12, 2010)

Any vampire/dark type sets?


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 12, 2010)

samurai rin and len and gumi  

170x220 please


----------



## Smiley (Nov 12, 2010)

Last try: Anyone has any Ulquiorra stuff, from Bleach?


----------



## santanico (Nov 12, 2010)

^^


----------



## Smiley (Nov 12, 2010)

Starr said:


> ^^



Taking this. Thank you Starr! 

*EDIT:* Are you allowed to take any amount?


----------



## santanico (Nov 12, 2010)

Yeah, first post says take as many as you want from what you requested.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 13, 2010)

Requesting JJBA avy's, sets, etc


----------



## Fr?t (Nov 13, 2010)

First time I've requested in a long time - Jason Mraz anything?


----------



## Sunako (Nov 13, 2010)

I shall take this :3


----------



## Hustler (Nov 13, 2010)

jux said:


> Still waiting for Naruto sage avas



Couldn't find many stocks


----------



## santanico (Nov 13, 2010)

Any Orihime (Bleach) avatars, por favor?


----------



## Sumon (Nov 13, 2010)

Any Zabuza or Orochimaru sets/avas?


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 13, 2010)

Moon~ said:


> Bakuman or Chuck,please?



re-request.
Christian Bale is also appreaciated


----------



## Kirin (Nov 13, 2010)

Juli said:


>



Taking... Rep of course.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Nov 13, 2010)

any big bang siggy,gif siggy please?


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Nov 13, 2010)

does anybody have any James dean sets please...


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Nov 13, 2010)

char from gundam 150x200?


----------



## Jackums (Nov 13, 2010)

Sasuke or Zabuza? 



Hustler said:


>



Could I please have the stocks for these?


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Nov 13, 2010)

any James franco sets?


----------



## Laix (Nov 13, 2010)

This thread is getting really clogged, so I'm going to do all the requests from page 16 - 17. Please give me an hour to get them all up.


----------



## Raven Rider (Nov 13, 2010)

A Luna set from yugioh 5d's would be nice.


----------



## Laix (Nov 13, 2010)

John Carter of Mars said:


> any James franco sets?





^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> char from gundam 150x200?





ღMomoღ said:


> any big bang siggy,gif siggy please?





Moon~ said:


> re-request.
> Christian Bale is also appreaciated





Sumon said:


> Any Zabuza or Orochimaru sets/avas?





Starr said:


> Any Orihime (Bleach) avatars, por favor?





Rep if taking.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Nov 13, 2010)

char with mask avys?


----------



## Hustler (Nov 13, 2010)

Jackums said:


> Sasuke or Zabuza?
> 
> 
> 
> Could I please have the stocks for these?


----------



## RockpiRate (Nov 13, 2010)

@Laix do u have the stock of Orochimaru's avy??


----------



## Laix (Nov 13, 2010)

RockpiRate said:


> @Laix do u have the stock of Orochimaru's avy??





You may have to sign up to see it.


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 13, 2010)

Touhou avas/sets?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 13, 2010)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Any Hancock/Tsunade sets?



In case it was missed.


----------



## santanico (Nov 13, 2010)

Laix said:


> Rep if taking.


awesome, thank you


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 13, 2010)

any TTGL        ?


----------



## Hustler (Nov 14, 2010)

Jackums said:


> Sasuke or Zabuza?
> 
> 
> 
> Could I please have the stocks for these?






LB 




Red riding hood


----------



## jux (Nov 14, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Couldn't find many stocks



mine! <3
10char


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 14, 2010)

Thank youuu


----------



## Juli (Nov 14, 2010)

Porcelain said:


> Touhou avas/sets?


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 14, 2010)

feudal era  japan rin or len or gumi PLEASE  


170x220 dotted also please


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Nov 14, 2010)

dbz manga avays
150x200 or 150x150?


----------



## Hustler (Nov 14, 2010)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> dbz manga avays
> 150x200 or 150x150?


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Nov 14, 2010)

thx so much


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 14, 2010)

Juli said:


>



You're awesome pek Takin' all.


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 14, 2010)

Does anybody have any Adult Nel (Bleach) sets? :3
Or
Zangetsu Ichigo
Rikudo Naruto
sets?


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 14, 2010)

Resident Evil [Possibly Afterlife] avies? Chris Redfield and Luther preferred. It doesn't have to be the film specifically for Chris tho.


----------



## Raven Rider (Nov 14, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Red riding hood



Thanks


----------



## Kaijin (Nov 14, 2010)

any timeskip luffy set's ?


----------



## Raizen (Nov 14, 2010)

Hustler said:


>



Stocks please? 

Anyone have Vampire Diaries avatars?


----------



## Laix (Nov 14, 2010)

Whoever requested Adult Nelle,


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 14, 2010)

PLEASE feudal era len rin or gumi PLEASE

170x220 dotted please 

will rep 

i just want it shinny and sparkly


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 14, 2010)

^*Shiny (・ω・)

Anyways, any Inubaka avas [good stock plz] or Sumomomo Momomo? Dotted borders, 150x150 and 170x170.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Nov 14, 2010)

Vampire Princess said:


> Any anime vampire/dark type sets?



...


----------



## Hustler (Nov 14, 2010)

Raizen said:


> Stocks please?
> 
> Anyone have Vampire Diaries avatars?


If you want Stefan or Elena i'll make it for you lol




And stock


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 14, 2010)

Laix said:


> Whoever requested Adult Nelle,



SUPERKAWAIIIII

Thanks :3


----------



## kyochi (Nov 14, 2010)

Leo, I request Resident Evil (Afterlife) avatars, oh pl0x. 

Of Alice or Claire is fine. :<


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 14, 2010)

Laymond Ra said:


> Yesung, Sungmin, Ryeowook and Kyu~



;^; **


----------



## Hustler (Nov 14, 2010)

Kyochi said:


> Leo, I request Resident Evil (Afterlife) avatars, oh pl0x.
> 
> Of Alice or Claire is fine. :<

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyochi (Nov 14, 2010)

Hustler said:
			
		

>



Thank you braaaah.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 14, 2010)

Anybody have Kizaru/Moria?


----------



## Sakubo (Nov 14, 2010)

anything for the fighting game BlazBlue?


----------



## Laix (Nov 15, 2010)

@Kagura

Fuedal Era Japan Vocaloid? I took one google search and got the most bizarre images. 
Could you please provide at least a site that may have it? Or an example of what they look like? 

And some of the older requests.


Vampire Princess:


Porcelain:​


----------



## KohZa (Nov 15, 2010)

any gajeel ava from fairy tail?


----------



## Hustler (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## Sayaka (Nov 15, 2010)

i just want something with them in yutakas kimonos and such or holding a sword like this


----------



## Laix (Nov 15, 2010)

@Kagura


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 15, 2010)

different stock 

that was just an example of what i meant  i already have that stock from david 

forget it 

hustler  could you  please give me anything rin len please 

170x220 dotted white borders


----------



## Laix (Nov 15, 2010)

Forgive me. 

May I tempt you with this?


----------



## KohZa (Nov 15, 2010)

will take this one.must spread around first.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 15, 2010)

Don't know if these are exactly what you're after


----------



## Soldier (Nov 15, 2010)

Greed (Ling Yao) from FMA sets/gifs/avatars? :3


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 15, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Don't know if these are exactly what you're after



these will don THANKS HUSTLER


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 15, 2010)

Some Gu Honse avatars requesting

170x170


----------



## santanico (Nov 15, 2010)

Soldier said:


> Greed (Ling Yao) from FMA sets/gifs/avatars? :3



All I have are trans'd sigs.


*Spoiler*: _tagged for length_


----------



## Kyōraku (Nov 15, 2010)

Anyone has Vegeta/Majin Vegeta/Any Vegeta sig/ava/sets?

Will rep and credit. Also please PM me or VM, i am not on often so i might miss it


----------



## Kaijin (Nov 15, 2010)

Gear Second said:


> any timeskip luffy set's ?



it was skipped


----------



## Aisu Tea (Nov 15, 2010)

Anyone have any Darker Than Black avatars or sigs? ;D


----------



## Raizen (Nov 15, 2010)

Hustler said:


> If you want Stefan or Elena i'll make it for you lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stefan and Elena (together or in separate avatars) would be awesome


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 15, 2010)

Any Inubaka avas? :3


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Nov 15, 2010)

150x200

Comics~any


----------



## Aiku (Nov 15, 2010)

Nuvola said:


> Here're two sets...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Did anyone take these yet? If not, I'm taking.


----------



## kyochi (Nov 15, 2010)

Leeeeeeeeooooooo. O: 

Bonnie from Wen Peas, pleasu.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 15, 2010)

Leeeooooo~~~~~B2st?


----------



## Hustler (Nov 16, 2010)

Kyo





Rai


Alex


----------



## rice (Nov 16, 2010)

anything abstract yet colourful?  150x200 pweez


----------



## kyochi (Nov 16, 2010)

Ohh, thank you.  You're the best.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 16, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Alex



Love yoouu


----------



## Jackums (Nov 16, 2010)

Kakashi, ANBU Kakashi, Gaiden Kakashi?


----------



## Morphine (Nov 16, 2010)

Lumen from Dexter anyone?


----------



## Laix (Nov 16, 2010)

Any Nicki Minaj? (Preferably from the ''Check It Out'' video.) Will Rep twice, desperate.


----------



## Raizen (Nov 16, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Rai



Thanks so much 
I'll rep you again after I spread :33


----------



## KohZa (Nov 16, 2010)

go on .i made that one for kagura but she take my other vocloiad ava .


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 16, 2010)

Get some Taemin ava's up in here, plox .


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 16, 2010)

Any Fallout avatars?


----------



## Nuvola (Nov 16, 2010)

Aiku said:


> Did anyone take these yet? If not, I'm taking.



Go ahead, it was for you anyways


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 16, 2010)

THANKS~ :WOW


----------



## KohZa (Nov 16, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Any Fallout avatars?


i don't know what you mean by fallout but if i have to guess the Fallout game right?sry if i'm wrong.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Nov 16, 2010)

VinDictus said:


> i don't know what you mean by fallout but if i have to guess the Fallout game right?sry if i'm wrong.



That's a Helghast from *Killzone*, although it does look like *NCR Desert Ranger Armor*. 

pek​


----------



## santanico (Nov 16, 2010)

Jackums said:


> Kakashi, ANBU Kakashi, Gaiden Kakashi?


----------



## Jackums (Nov 16, 2010)

Thank you. Will rep once I spread. 

Do you mind if I have the stock, too?


----------



## rice (Nov 17, 2010)

gaara or kankuro pweez?


----------



## rice (Nov 17, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> Get some Taemin ava's up in here, plox .



​


----------



## Sakubo (Nov 17, 2010)

Asuka (Evangelion) avas?


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 17, 2010)

Sakubo said:


> Asuka (Evangelion) avas?



i'll do some when i get out of classes alright :3

frangos i'll do yours too :3


----------



## Sumon (Nov 17, 2010)

Any Kimimaro sets/avas?


----------



## Vampire Princess (Nov 17, 2010)

Any Dengeki Daisy (Teru and Kurosaki) sets?


----------



## Sunako (Nov 17, 2010)

mine.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 17, 2010)

Any Nicki Minaj, especially from Bedrock, All I Do Is Win (Remix), or My Chick Bad?


----------



## Odoriko (Nov 17, 2010)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Any Nicki Minaj, especially from Bedrock, All I Do Is Win (Remix), or My Chick Bad?



I'll try to do this.


----------



## Saturday (Nov 17, 2010)

Any Omoi avy's or sigs?(a set would be ideal)


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Nov 17, 2010)

nikki minaj 150x200


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 17, 2010)

Cute Akamaru avies?


----------



## Nuvola (Nov 17, 2010)

Soldier said:


> Greed (Ling Yao) from FMA sets/gifs/avatars? :3



*Spoiler*: _Ling Yao/Greed_ 








_
Couldn't find many stocks..._


----------



## Nuvola (Nov 17, 2010)

BrightlyDim said:


> Cute Akamaru avies?



Here's one simple one:


----------



## santanico (Nov 18, 2010)

Rurouni Kenshin avys? Preferably Kenshin, Tomoe, and/or Misao.


----------



## kyochi (Nov 18, 2010)

Final Fantasy X-2 avatars please.  

Rikku/Yuna/Paine, any of these girls is fine !


----------



## Hustler (Nov 18, 2010)

Starr said:


> Rurouni Kenshin avys? Preferably Kenshin, Tomoe, and/or Misao.


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 18, 2010)

Sakubo said:


> Asuka (Evangelion) avas?


----------



## santanico (Nov 18, 2010)

awesome! +repped


----------



## Fin (Nov 18, 2010)

I need another House set please.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Nov 18, 2010)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> nikki minaj 150x200



or Naruto manga


----------



## Sunako (Nov 18, 2010)

You can still do them , geez.


----------



## Sakubo (Nov 18, 2010)

YAYYY thank you Milky  
and yeah you can still do some Kagura.


----------



## Soldier (Nov 18, 2010)

Starr said:


> All I have are trans'd sigs.
> 
> ​



 Thanks guys.
+reppu, but I have to spread for you Starr. >:


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 18, 2010)

any 170x 220 ristu avys 

doted white borders :33


----------



## Sima (Nov 18, 2010)

Any Tom Felton or Rupert Grint avas?


----------



## Harley Quinn (Nov 18, 2010)

Took a stab because I love your request. ^^;


----------



## Sima (Nov 18, 2010)

Harley Quinn said:


> Took a stab because I love your request. ^^;



thanks, i'll take these two :33


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 19, 2010)

Fr?t said:


> First time I've requested in a long time - Jason Mraz anything?



Decided to do this one. Rep and cred not needed if you take any.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sunako (Nov 19, 2010)

How about some Ron/Hermione?


----------



## Fr?t (Nov 19, 2010)

Lionheart said:


> Decided to do this one. Rep and cred not needed if you take any.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 19, 2010)

Any Hinata Hyuga [Shippuden, plz] Avas/sigs?


----------



## KohZa (Nov 19, 2010)

just rep.​


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 19, 2010)

Uchiha brothers (Sasuke&Itachi ofc) avatars?


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 19, 2010)

VinDictus said:


> just rep.​



Taking all


----------



## KohZa (Nov 19, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> Uchiha brothers (Sasuke&Itachi ofc) avatars?




​


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 19, 2010)

I meant together, however thank you  *reps*


----------



## KohZa (Nov 19, 2010)

is this one okay milkshake?​


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 19, 2010)

thank you


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 19, 2010)

VinDictus said:


> ​



Does that mean I can steal a couple of these?


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 19, 2010)

Yes, you can


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 19, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> Yes, you can





VinDictus said:


> ​



Then I shall use these. Thank you very much. <3


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 20, 2010)

Sunako said:


> How about some Ron/Hermione?



rep and cred not needed if taking. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Morphine (Nov 20, 2010)

pretty smoking chicks?


----------



## Hustler (Nov 20, 2010)

​


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Nov 20, 2010)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> or Naruto manga


150x200


----------



## Sunako (Nov 20, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 20, 2010)

Any Hinata Hyuuga _sigs_? Trans plz.


----------



## kyochi (Nov 20, 2010)

LIONHEARTOBLOBOPOP, I WANT STOCK PLEASE.  

Please and thank you. 


Also, taking this: 


Heh.


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 20, 2010)

Suuure, why not.


*Spoiler*: __ 








There you are. <3


----------



## Laix (Nov 20, 2010)

Porcelain said:


> Any Hinata Hyuuga _sigs_? Trans plz.


----------



## santanico (Nov 20, 2010)

Morphine said:


> pretty smoking chicks?







Porcelain said:


> Any Hinata Hyuuga _sigs_? Trans plz.



*Spoiler*: __ 









no rep or cred.


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 20, 2010)

I'll give you both anyways  Taking all from Starr and Laix :3


----------



## DannyHatake (Nov 20, 2010)

Any cool Itachi sets?


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 20, 2010)

^I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 20, 2010)

DannyHatake said:


> Any cool Itachi sets?







If the sig's too big, srry - not good at all with noob sized sets.

don't forgot to cred.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 20, 2010)

Lionheart said:


> rep and cred not needed if taking.



 I'll take this one, thanks


----------



## Z (Nov 20, 2010)

Dumbledore, Voldemort, and Snape avatars please.


----------



## kyochi (Nov 20, 2010)

Bellatrix Lestrange and/or Sirius Black avatars please.  


Also, sum Hyde and Jackie would be nice.  Yes Leo, that's directed at you.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 21, 2010)

Guys with glasses?


----------



## Keion (Nov 21, 2010)

Is it okay if I request something from you talented people? 
I have yet to gain 50 posts, so I can't rep, but I just started yesterday *-*
Give me time, I'll get here,


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 21, 2010)

Keion said:


> Is it okay if I request something from you talented people?
> 
> I have yet to gain 50 posts, so I can't rep, but I just started yesterday *-*
> Give me time, I'll get here,



You don't need fifty posts, at least that's what I gather from the main post so request away.


----------



## kyochi (Nov 21, 2010)

Imma take all these 'cause I'm a greedy modafuckur.  Thanks Leo. 

Also, have you people watched Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows yet?  If not, you best get to it _right now_, chop chop.


----------



## Keion (Nov 21, 2010)

Lionheart said:


> You don't need fifty posts, at least that's what I gather from the main post so request away.



Yah, I didn't see that you had to have 50 posts, but I feel bad for not giving
the creator rep for their hard work. I would of course give credit at least.


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 21, 2010)

Keion said:


> Yah, I didn't see that you had to have 50 posts, but I feel bad for not giving
> the creator rep for their hard work. I would of course give credit at least.



Well, you could just give it a shot. Maybe some folks won't mind/would rather just have credit anyway.


----------



## Keion (Nov 21, 2010)

Lionheart said:


> Well, you could just give it a shot. Maybe some folks won't mind/would rather just have credit anyway.


Yeah, I guess I could give it a shot. I wouldn't request anything difficult.
And giving credit would be a given. Even if they don't request it, I'd give it.


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 21, 2010)

Any Jamie Campbell Bower avys, pwease?


----------



## DannyHatake (Nov 21, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> If the sig's too big, srry - not good at all with noob sized sets.
> 
> don't forgot to cred.



thx, ill just take avy coz can't use sig


----------



## Admin Bump (Nov 21, 2010)

Sora/roxas avys?


----------



## Laix (Nov 21, 2010)

Admin Bump said:


> Sora/roxas avys?





Rep.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 21, 2010)

Cute guys with glasses?


----------



## Newton (Nov 21, 2010)

Laymond Ra said:


> Cute guys with glasses?



animated or real life


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 21, 2010)

Either way


----------



## Sima (Nov 21, 2010)

Draco Malfoy avas plz


----------



## Vampire Princess (Nov 21, 2010)

Any cute, young Itachi/Sasuke avatars?


----------



## Morphine (Nov 21, 2010)

Hustler said:


> ​



yes, thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 21, 2010)

kirino or kirino x kyousuke please


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 21, 2010)

Any SakuHina, Hinata Hyuga, or Stocking sigs plz? :33


----------



## Sakubo (Nov 21, 2010)

Kagura said:


> kirino or kirino x kyousuke please






Use if you want... XD​


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 21, 2010)

Sakubo said:


> Use if you want... XD​



kyaaaa thanks so much


----------



## KohZa (Nov 21, 2010)

any Gajeel Ava from fairy Tail?without border?


----------



## Laix (Nov 21, 2010)

VinDictus said:


> any Gajeel Ava from fairy Tail?without border?


----------



## Newton (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Soldier (Nov 22, 2010)

Spirited Away avatars?


----------



## Newton (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Juli (Nov 22, 2010)

VinDictus said:


> any Gajeel Ava from fairy Tail?without border?





..finding good stocks was impossible  .___.


----------



## Soldier (Nov 22, 2010)

Thank you~


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 22, 2010)

Any UlquiHime avatars and sigs? :3


----------



## Newton (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Porcelain (Nov 22, 2010)

Yay, thank you


----------



## santanico (Nov 22, 2010)

omoi avatars/sigs?


----------



## Stella Loussier (Nov 22, 2010)

any Yoko ava's or sets?


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Nov 22, 2010)

Any Kakashi's avatar. 

(And I want lots.  So I can choose. If not 1 good ava will do)


----------



## rozzalina (Nov 22, 2010)

Can you ask for stocks in here? 

If so, anybody have a good stock for a banner for the Final Fantasy FC?

Preferably of a variety of FF characters and not VII ---


----------



## Laix (Nov 22, 2010)

rozzalina said:


> Can you ask for stocks in here?
> 
> If so, anybody have a good stock for a banner for the Final Fantasy FC?
> 
> Preferably of a variety of FF characters and not VII ---


----------



## KohZa (Nov 22, 2010)

Juli said:


> ..finding good stocks was impossible  .___.


willl take his one.will use it after i use this set of mine .


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 22, 2010)

More cute Ino avas ?


----------



## rozzalina (Nov 22, 2010)

That's perfect  Thanks m'dear!


----------



## Laix (Nov 22, 2010)

Sorry, it has a bit of a crossover in it, but that's more to the right side.


----------



## rozzalina (Nov 22, 2010)

Laix said:


> Sorry, it has a bit of a crossover in it, but that's more to the right side.



Heehee it's fine, dw  Now I just need to get it made into a banner *grins*

EDIT: Moogle stock anyone? XD


----------



## Laix (Nov 22, 2010)

Akihana, you can't post off topic things like that in this thread. Please post things like that in the Naruto Revolution OOC thread.


----------



## Nuvola (Nov 22, 2010)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Any Kakashi's avatar.
> 
> (And I want lots.  So I can choose. If not 1 good ava will do)



_Here's a few; good stocks are surprisingly hard to find..._

​


----------



## Harley Quinn (Nov 22, 2010)

Stella Loussier said:


> any Yoko ava's or sets?


 



			
				BrightlyDim said:
			
		

> More cute Ino avas ?





No pressure to use, just took a shot. ^^

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stella Loussier (Nov 22, 2010)

Harley Quinn said:


>


Thanks I'll be adding a border to it if its okay with you pek


----------



## Harley Quinn (Nov 22, 2010)

Stella Loussier said:


> Thanks I'll be adding a border to it if its okay with you pek



Sure. :3

...


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 22, 2010)

Big Bang (the band) sets?


----------



## KohZa (Nov 22, 2010)

not really good at making real person sets .


----------



## Harley Quinn (Nov 22, 2010)

Laymond Ra said:


> Big Bang (the band) sets?





I know VinDictus beat me to the punch, but I figured I'd post anyways. ^^;
If you like it I could make you a matching avatar of whichever member(s) you wanted.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 22, 2010)

VinDictus said:


> not really good at making real person sets .





Harley Quinn said:


> I know VinDictus beat me to the punch, but I figured I'd post anyways. ^^;
> If you like it I could make you a matching avatar of whichever member(s) you wanted.



Thanks guys~ Harl, can I get an Avy of the one in the middle?


----------



## Harley Quinn (Nov 22, 2010)

:3


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks, dear~


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Nov 22, 2010)

Does anyone have any Hope x Lightning sets? Preferably of them kissing but I'll be good with anything.

Will give rep and cred.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Laix (Nov 23, 2010)

Brotha Yasuji said:


> Does anyone have any Hope x Lightning sets? Preferably of them kissing but I'll be good with anything.
> 
> Will give rep and cred.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Nov 23, 2010)

Laix said:


>



Thanks                  .


----------



## Migooki (Nov 23, 2010)

Any avatars of Beatrice from Umineko?


----------



## Koroshi (Nov 23, 2010)

Ichijou Mikumo avatars please.


----------



## Juli (Nov 23, 2010)

Miyuki said:


> Any avatars of Beatrice from Umineko?



, , , ,

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Newton (Nov 23, 2010)

Miyuki said:


> Any avatars of Beatrice from Umineko?


----------



## RockpiRate (Nov 23, 2010)

Hei (Darker Than Black) avys,sets...anything


----------



## Migooki (Nov 23, 2010)

They're beautiful, thank you. Will rep the both of you! <3
Do you mind if I use them other places too?


----------



## Vampire Princess (Nov 23, 2010)

Any horse avatars/sigs? (They will be used on a different forum.)


----------



## Newton (Nov 23, 2010)

Miyuki said:


> They're beautiful, thank you. Will rep the both of you! <3
> Do you mind if I use them other places too?



do what you want with them



Vampire Princess said:


> Any horse avatars/sigs? (They will be used on a different forum.)



is that a character, or do you mean anything with horses lol


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Nov 23, 2010)

Either a Fable (videogame) set or a Green Lantern (Hal Jordan, not a pic from the movie though) set. Thanks! Lots of rep for you(:


----------



## KohZa (Nov 23, 2010)

Koroshi said:


> Ichijou Mikumo avatars please.


 
is this the ichijou mikumo you wanted?.


----------



## Koroshi (Nov 23, 2010)

Oh thank you.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Nov 23, 2010)

*@Newton:* It's just anything horse-related lol.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 23, 2010)

Harley Quinn said:


>



Oh thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 23, 2010)

oreimo avys  

any parings even kirino x ayase or kirino x kuroneko or kyousuke x kuroneko or kyousuke x kirino 

but those r they character is separately also 

PLEASE

and one thats 170x220


----------



## Hustler (Nov 23, 2010)

Kagura said:


> oreimo avys
> 
> any parings even kirino x ayase or kirino x kuroneko or kyousuke x kuroneko or kyousuke x kirino
> 
> ...



 I saw it before the edit and is this what you want?


----------



## kyochi (Nov 23, 2010)

Leo, any Hinata avatars ? 
From part 1 please. 

Also, Kiba avatars, from Wolf's Rain. >: 

/If you don't want to do both requests, at least give me a Kiba avy. 
AND MAKE IT SEXY.


----------



## Fin (Nov 23, 2010)

Any Chrono Trigger?


----------



## KohZa (Nov 23, 2010)

Fin said:


> Any Chrono Trigger?


 

​


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 23, 2010)

Hustler said:


> I saw it before the edit and is this what you want?



good enough for me 

thanks soo much leo xD


----------



## Nuvola (Nov 23, 2010)

RockpiRate said:


> Hei (Darker Than Black) avys,sets...anything



_Some avatars and a set; mix & match as always~_



*Spoiler*: _Set_ 









_
Tell me if you want resizes/changes..._​


----------



## Hustler (Nov 23, 2010)

Kyochi said:


> Leo, any Hinata avatars ?
> From part 1 please.
> 
> Also, Kiba avatars, from Wolf's Rain. >:
> ...


----------



## kyochi (Nov 24, 2010)

Kidding. 



Just taking these two.  
Thanks Hustler.


----------



## Fin (Nov 24, 2010)

VinDictus said:


> ​



wow gee thanks 

rep


----------



## Croatoa (Nov 24, 2010)

Edward Elric sets ( sig/ avy) plox D: ?


----------



## Morphine (Nov 24, 2010)

Jonghyun for my soul?


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 24, 2010)

Any Black Rock Shooter and Dead Master sigs, chibis if you can


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 24, 2010)

2Min anyone? (Minho & Taemin), normal Taemin or Jessica Jung? (Preferably blond)


----------



## DannyHatake (Nov 24, 2010)

Any good kakashi sigs? (needs to be nooby for olbvious reasons)


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 24, 2010)

Porcelain said:


> Any Black Rock Shooter and Dead Master sigs, chibis if you can



Do you prefer chibis to signatures or want both of them?


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 24, 2010)

Chuck Norris said:


> Do you prefer chibis to signatures or want both of them?



Chibis for only signatures. I want both of them in the same pic, or if you can't find any, just any pic. :33


----------



## RockpiRate (Nov 24, 2010)

Nuvola said:


> _Some avatars and a set; mix & match as always~_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's all good. Thanks again. pek


----------



## Aiku (Nov 24, 2010)

Any Sasuke?


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## santanico (Nov 24, 2010)

Aiku said:


> Any Sasuke?



​


----------



## Nuvola (Nov 25, 2010)

DannyHatake said:


> Any good kakashi sigs? (needs to be nooby for olbvious reasons)



Here's a simple one 



_Tell me if you want an avatar to go with it..._


----------



## Keion (Nov 25, 2010)

I liked to request K-On! Avatars/Sigs/Sets Whichever. 
Pairings are fine ..


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 25, 2010)

any Sesshomaru or Kikyou (Inuyasha) & Lust, Winry, Roy & Ed [FMA] avatars?


----------



## DannyHatake (Nov 25, 2010)

Nuvola said:


> Here's a simple one
> 
> 
> 
> _Tell me if you want an avatar to go with it..._



Thx loads

rep


----------



## DannyHatake (Nov 25, 2010)

were do i find the images URL (sorry im not good with computers)?


----------



## Keion (Nov 25, 2010)

DannyHatake said:


> were do i find the images URL (sorry im not good with computers)?



Try right clicking it, and then, "Copy Image location".
That should work.


----------



## Croatoa (Nov 25, 2010)

DannyHatake said:


> were do i find the images URL (sorry im not good with computers)?



Or right click "Copy Link Address" in other browsers.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Nov 25, 2010)

some sexy/cute girl avatars
size:150x300 please ^^


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 25, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> 2Min anyone? (Minho & Taemin), normal Taemin or Jessica Jung? (Preferably blond)



       .


----------



## Sakubo (Nov 25, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> any Sesshomaru or Kikyou (Inuyasha) & Lust, Winry, Roy & Ed [FMA] avatars?





you don't have to use, but...you can, obviously XD​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 25, 2010)

Omg  thank you Tsun ~


----------



## Migooki (Nov 25, 2010)

Any Yuuko (xxxHoLiC) avatars? Signatures are fine too, since I can make avatars from those. Will rep you~


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 25, 2010)

:33 thank you ~


----------



## Harley Quinn (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## Jackums (Nov 25, 2010)

Any Omoi or Samui?


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 25, 2010)

Any My Chemical Romance [band] sets? Or just avatars?


----------



## Nuvola (Nov 25, 2010)

Jackums said:


> Any Omoi or Samui?



_Some Omoi..._

​


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 26, 2010)

umm any Oreimo/Ore no Imōto ga Konna ni Kawaii Wake ga Nai sets or avys please (freaking obsessed i know xD)

any character also some in 170x220 :33


----------



## Aiku (Nov 26, 2010)

Starr said:


> ​



Taking these two.

Do you have the stock?


----------



## Jackums (Nov 26, 2010)

Nuvola said:


> _Some Omoi..._
> 
> ​



Thank you. Will rep once I spread.


----------



## Sima (Nov 26, 2010)

Any Cloud Strife x Tifa Lockheart avas and sigs? Please and Thanks.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 26, 2010)

2Min/Taemin/Jessica Jung !


----------



## Nuvola (Nov 26, 2010)

Sima said:


> Any Cloud Strife x Tifa Lockheart avas and sigs? Please and Thanks.


_
Here's one..._


*Spoiler*: _Set_ 








_Tell me if you want any changes (color, borders, etc.)_​


----------



## santanico (Nov 26, 2010)

Aiku said:


> Taking these two.
> 
> Do you have the stock?



sorry, don't have it anymore.


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 27, 2010)

`Monster said:


> Can any one offer me an Albus Dumbledore set?
> 
> Preferabely if you find/make a set, can you have the edges of the pictures rounded?



*@ `Monster* 


*Spoiler*: __ 














Please rep :3


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 27, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> 2Min/Taemin/Jessica Jung !



I got this


----------



## Migooki (Nov 27, 2010)

Usagi Tsukino as Sailor Moon, please?


----------



## Sima (Nov 27, 2010)

Nuvola said:


> _
> Here's one..._
> 
> 
> ...



Its perfect, thank you :33


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 27, 2010)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 27, 2010)

Laymond Ra said:


>



Great Trans Alex to say its your first. I'm still bad at them . 

I'll take these ava's though


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 27, 2010)

Powerpuff Girls or Powerpuff Girls Z avvys?


----------



## Nuvola (Nov 28, 2010)

Keion said:


> I liked to request K-On! Avatars/Sigs/Sets Whichever.
> Pairings are fine ..



_Don't know if you still want it, or if it's what you wanted, but..._ 
*Spoiler*: _Set_ 







Here's a 125x125 so the border shows up well:


----------



## Aiku (Nov 28, 2010)

Forgot to take some after I posted my request.

Taking all.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 28, 2010)

Bakuman Ava's of Tagaki Shuujin or Shuujin x Saiko. (no border)

Sankyuu~


----------



## Rima (Nov 28, 2010)

Akane Tendo avys (From Ranma 1/2)


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 28, 2010)

MCR~


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 28, 2010)

Laymond Ra said:


> MCR~



taking


----------



## Laix (Nov 28, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> Bakuman Ava's of Tagaki Shuujin or Shuujin x Saiko. (no border)
> 
> Sankyuu~


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 28, 2010)

Danke. Oooo stock of 1st one please?


----------



## Laix (Nov 28, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> Danke. Oooo stock of 1st one please?


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 28, 2010)

Thank youuuuu ~


----------



## Rima (Nov 28, 2010)

Taking. :33


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Nov 28, 2010)

If anyone has extra time and wouldnt mind making a set out of this image, that would be awesome(: Do anything you want with it! I'll most likely end up using, and of course rep will be given.


----------



## KohZa (Nov 28, 2010)

well you should've take that to a shop but i''l will do it for ya just for the lulz.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 28, 2010)

umm any Oreimo/Ore no Imōto ga Konna ni Kawaii Wake ga Nai sets or avys please (freaking obsessed i know xD)

any character also some in 170x220 :33


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Nov 28, 2010)

Yeah I was originally going to, but I wanted to see the different styles everyones uses. Rep just for attempting so its a win win(:


----------



## KohZa (Nov 28, 2010)

here you go.the stock is too small so i keep it the same size.


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Nov 28, 2010)

Thats wicked. Do you want credit when I eventually use it?


----------



## KohZa (Nov 28, 2010)

yeah just cred me .


----------



## Smiley (Nov 29, 2010)

Aizen, anyone?


----------



## rice (Nov 29, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> Bakuman Ava's of Tagaki Shuujin or Shuujin x Saiko. (no border)
> 
> Sankyuu~


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 29, 2010)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn avy,sets. Especially Gokudera please 

Thanks by now.


----------



## Soldier (Nov 29, 2010)

Finland (Hetalia) Christmas sets/avatars/sigs?


----------



## Dango (Nov 29, 2010)

someone help me crop this so that its smaller and make the bg transparent? :>


crop btw, not resize
so that maybe its avy sized or something, 150 x 150


----------



## Mist Beauty (Nov 29, 2010)

Requesting any sets or avatars containing apples.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 29, 2010)

^

Requesting any sort of transparent banana sigs pleesy


----------



## Nuvola (Nov 29, 2010)

Dango said:


> someone help me crop this so that its smaller and make the bg transparent? :>
> 
> 
> crop btw, not resize
> so that maybe its avy sized or something, 150 x 150



Is this what you meant? 



I'm not sure if it's going the same speed...


Edit: Colored it too; not sure if you wanted it colored, but I did anyways ​


----------



## Smiley (Nov 29, 2010)

Eternαl said:


> Aizen, anyone?


Once more.


----------



## kyochi (Nov 30, 2010)

C.C. from Code Geass please.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 30, 2010)

Eternαl said:


> Once more.





I dunno if this was what you were looking for


----------



## Smiley (Nov 30, 2010)

Laymond Ra said:


> I dunno if this was what you were looking for


Ah, that's brilliant. Thank you, will rep as soon as I spread moar! :33


----------



## KohZa (Nov 30, 2010)

Kyochi said:


> C.C. from Code Geass please.


 
​


----------



## kyochi (Nov 30, 2010)

Thank you Zexion ~


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 30, 2010)

VinDictus said:


> ​



Yes plz


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 30, 2010)

Kagura said:


> umm any Oreimo/Ore no Imōto ga Konna ni Kawaii Wake ga Nai sets or avys please (freaking obsessed i know xD)
> 
> any character also some in 170x220 :33



please


----------



## Mider T (Nov 30, 2010)

I posted a ton of pics for stock in the fanart thread in the AotM if you need them Kagura


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 30, 2010)

Anyone got any Caribou avatars from One Piece?


----------



## KohZa (Nov 30, 2010)

Kagura said:


> please


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 30, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Harley Quinn (Nov 30, 2010)

Funkfreed said:


> Anyone got any Caribou avatars from One Piece?


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 30, 2010)

Does anyone have pein from naruto set ? Thanks in advance


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 30, 2010)

Do you think maybe you could get rid of some of the lighting on this one?

It's still cool if you can't.


----------



## Migooki (Nov 30, 2010)

Can I request some Bayonetta avatars? I probably won't use it if you just crop some generic fanart.. I want something that looks good. So don't bother if you ain't got the skills. :3c

You'll be repped if I take it~


----------



## Hustler (Nov 30, 2010)

Mist Beauty said:


> Requesting any sets or avatars containing apples.



Strange request


----------



## Laix (Nov 30, 2010)

Miyuki said:


> Can I request some Bayonetta avatars? I probably won't use it if you just crop some generic fanart.. I want something that looks good. So don't bother if you ain't got the skills. :3c
> 
> You'll be repped if I take it~


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 30, 2010)

Any B&W Pokemon sets?:33


----------



## Harley Quinn (Nov 30, 2010)

Funkfreed said:


> Do you think maybe you could get rid of some of the lighting on this one?
> 
> It's still cool if you can't.





less or none.


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 30, 2010)

Harley Quinn said:


> less or none.



None is good. Thanks.


----------



## Dango (Nov 30, 2010)

I have another pikachu related request.



to be transparent-ised and cropped to 150 x 150 please :}


----------



## Mider T (Nov 30, 2010)

Mider T said:


> ^
> 
> Requesting any sort of transparent banana sigs pleesy



Quoting for the next page.


----------



## Nuvola (Nov 30, 2010)

Dango said:


> I have another pikachu related request.
> 
> 
> 
> to be transparent-ised and cropped to 150 x 150 please :}




Voila~


Hope this works...​


----------



## Keion (Dec 1, 2010)

May I request _*Kimi ni Todoke*_ Avatars?


----------



## Kαrin (Dec 1, 2010)

Any gothic lolita avatars?  (real humans, not anime, please)


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 1, 2010)

Moon~ said:


> Katekyo Hitman Reborn avy,sets. Especially Gokudera please
> 
> Thanks by now.



re-request


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 1, 2010)

Gezimd said:


> Does anyone have pein from naruto set ? Thanks in advance



Anyone ?? a Mihawk set wouldn't hurt either


----------



## Soldier (Dec 1, 2010)

Soldier said:


> Finland (Hetalia) Christmas sets/avatars/sigs?



Just gonna leave this here.


----------



## Juli (Dec 1, 2010)

Miyuki said:


> Can I request some Bayonetta avatars? I probably won't use it if you just crop some generic fanart.. I want something that looks good. So don't bother if you ain't got the skills. :3c
> 
> You'll be repped if I take it~







Keion said:


> May I request _*Kimi ni Todoke*_ Avatars?







Kαrin said:


> Any gothic lolita avatars?  (real humans, not anime, please)





I'm not good at finding real human stocks. >:


----------



## Juli (Dec 1, 2010)

Moon~ said:


> re-request


----------



## Keion (Dec 1, 2010)

Juli said:


>



Thank you, :33 Will rep and give cred.


----------



## Kαrin (Dec 1, 2010)

Juli said:


> I'm not good at finding real human stocks. >:



Oh I love it  Thank you.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 1, 2010)

Gezimd said:


> Anyone ?? a Mihawk set wouldn't hurt either



Don't worry about the null


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks mate ! and I hope I'm not asking too much , but do you have any pein sig ?


----------



## Hustler (Dec 1, 2010)

Not good with sigs but here



Soldier said:


> Just gonna leave this here.


Hope this is Finland lol


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 1, 2010)

Porcelain said:


> Any B&W Pokemon sets?:33



                     .


----------



## Migooki (Dec 1, 2010)

Juli said:


>



Thanks! You're the best~



Juli said:


> I'm not good at finding real human stocks. >:



It's cute, but that's hardly gothic. D:


----------



## Vampire Princess (Dec 1, 2010)

Any dark angel/gothic lolita/vampire-y _avatars_, _sigs_, or _sets_?


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 1, 2010)

Can I request some long haired Haruhi Suzumiya or Touko from Pokemon BW sets (150 x 150 & 150x200) ? Thanks


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 1, 2010)

Can someone put photoshop santa hats on my set?

Rep will be given


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 2, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Quoting for the next page.



These probably won't look very good on the Kakashi layout, but otherwise on anything else they look pretty nice. Rep and Cred not needed.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mider T (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks a miiliON


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 2, 2010)

Juli said:


>



WOHOOOOOO 
I love you Juli,as usual


----------



## kyochi (Dec 2, 2010)

Sawako from Kimi Ni Todoke please. 

150x170


----------



## Soldier (Dec 2, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Hope this is Finland lol



Thank you~ :33


----------



## Emo_Princess (Dec 2, 2010)

Could anyone make a avatar of this gif,sized 100 x 100 please? 
and a sig to match. 




Also could anyone make itachi icon's from ep 138 of shippuden? :3


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 2, 2010)

YuGiOh Ava's please. Yami Bakura, Seto Kaiba or Yami Yugi


----------



## Cuntacular (Dec 2, 2010)

Kyochi said:


> Sawako from Kimi Ni Todoke please.
> 
> 150x170


----------



## santanico (Dec 2, 2010)

Some cute orihime avatars 150 x 200?


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Dec 3, 2010)

Any Itachi, Sasuke, or Edo Tensei characters sets would be greatly appreciated and repped.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 3, 2010)

Starr said:


> Some cute orihime avatars 150 x 200?


----------



## kyochi (Dec 3, 2010)

Oh my god, thank you ~ 
Stock for the first one?


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 3, 2010)

rinlen and ringakupo 170x220  PLEASE


----------



## Juli (Dec 3, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> YuGiOh Ava's please. Yami Bakura, Seto Kaiba or Yami Yugi



Of course..^^


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 3, 2010)

Juli said:


> Of course..^^



YOU'RE A BABE JULI pek pek pek

PS. Did I mention I love you .


----------



## Juli (Dec 3, 2010)

.. You're very welcome 



Seiko said:


> Kate Moss avatars please.


----------



## Jay. (Dec 3, 2010)

can someone resize this for me?




something around 300 x ?


sanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Juli (Dec 3, 2010)

Sure thing :3


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Dec 3, 2010)

Could someone find me some Kakashi's avatar.


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 3, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> Can I request some long haired Haruhi Suzumiya or Touko from Pokemon BW sets (150 x 150 & 150x200) ? Thanks



re-request :/


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 3, 2010)

Okidoki then , any Pokemon Isshu sets. Preferably N x Touko.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 3, 2010)

Rorschach avy ? thanks in advance


----------



## Sakubo (Dec 3, 2010)

Milkshake;


Porcelain;


I suck at sigs so I just made these  take if you want


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 3, 2010)

I don't know what to say, but I'll take them all <3 

And site where you found third one?


----------



## Sakubo (Dec 3, 2010)

They're all from Pixiv, I believe. I'll VM you the stock if you want.


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 3, 2010)

Yes plz


----------



## Sakubo (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## Milkshake (Dec 3, 2010)

omg thank you so much Tsun  I've never seen the stocks before~


----------



## Nuvola (Dec 3, 2010)

Porcelain said:


> Okidoki then , any Pokemon Isshu sets. Preferably N x Touko.


 
^

Whaa, looks like I was a bit late... But I made a few:

*Spoiler*: __ 











Here's a simple sig.


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 3, 2010)

Soooo cute  Also taking all


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 3, 2010)

Kagura said:


> rinlen and ringakupo 170x220  PLEASE



please  (dotted white border too )


----------



## Nuvola (Dec 3, 2010)

Kagura said:


> please  (dotted white border too )



A few quick RinLen ones... 



First time making 170x220, I'm sorry if they're bad ​


----------



## Vampire Princess (Dec 3, 2010)

Vampire Princess said:


> Any anime dark angel/gothic lolita/vampire-y _avatars_, _sigs_, or _sets_?



Re-request. 

For some reason, my requests never get done...


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 3, 2010)

Kagura said:


> rinlen and ringakupo 170x220  PLEASE





Nuvola said:


> A few quick RinLen ones...
> 
> 
> 
> First time making 170x220, I'm sorry if they're bad ​



their perfect  thanks soo much 

u should start a shop :33


----------



## santanico (Dec 3, 2010)

Vampire Princess said:


> Re-request.
> 
> For some reason, my requests never get done...


----------



## Hustler (Dec 3, 2010)

Vampire Princess said:


> Re-request.
> 
> For some reason, my requests never get done...


----------



## Vampire Princess (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks, guys. Taking all.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Dec 4, 2010)

hello ^^
Can someone make me set ?
subject: christmas,cute girl with red hat 
size avy: 150x300 siggy:up to u 
thanx ne ^^


----------



## Aisu Tea (Dec 4, 2010)

Does anyone have any animated Darker Than Black avatars? Preferably of Hei please :3


----------



## Kαrin (Dec 4, 2010)

Any Dir en Grey avatars/sets? :33 gifs would be awesome too.


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 4, 2010)

Any Bel sets from BW? 

/edited


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 4, 2010)

Any sets for Pokemon BW Victini? :3


----------



## Sunako (Dec 4, 2010)

IchiHime , UlquiHime , Orihime ... or maybe some *MISFITS?* [TV Show]


----------



## Nuvola (Dec 4, 2010)

i-luv-itachi said:


> Could anyone make a _avatar of this gif,sized 100 x 100_ please?
> and a sig to match.
> 
> 
> ...



Made the avatar if you still want it, but I didn't know what you meant by a sig to match... 

​


Cookies said:


> Any sets for Pokemon BW Victini? :3



It has Mew in it too, if you don't mind:


*Spoiler*: __ 









_It's senior-sized, tell me if it needs a resize..._​


----------



## Emo_Princess (Dec 4, 2010)

Nuvola said:


> Made the avatar if you still want it, but I didn't know what you meant by a sig to match...
> 
> ​




aw thank you very much  thats all i want now  *taking it*


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 4, 2010)

Nuvola said:


> Made the avatar if you still want it, but I didn't know what you meant by a sig to match...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No it's great I'll take it.


----------



## Alien (Dec 4, 2010)

Can anyone photoshop a santa hat on the guy and the pigeon in this ava please ?



Maybe a tiny bright red reindeer nose on the pigeon too if it's possible.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Dec 4, 2010)

Any Jacob x Bella sigs?


----------



## MusicalTheatreftw (Dec 5, 2010)

Any Tsunade sets?


----------



## Morphine (Dec 6, 2010)

Megan Fox anyone?


----------



## Morphine (Dec 6, 2010)

stock for the fourth one?


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 6, 2010)

Any Panty & Stocking sets OR Touhou sets? [Mostly Sakuya.]


----------



## Death Note (Dec 6, 2010)

Any FMA sets? 150x150 avatar. Would be cool if they were from manga pages, but it doesn't matter.


----------



## Aiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Any Itachi and Sasuke?


----------



## Mangeykou Byakugan (Dec 6, 2010)

Any Neji and Sasuke Avatars?


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 7, 2010)

kanako avys (from oreimo)   please 

170x220 and 150x150


----------



## Migooki (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm taking this since the other person never used it!


----------



## ღMomoღ (Dec 7, 2010)

can someone make me a cute set from Mary stayed out all night korean drama or it can be any cute korean girl set too? ^^


----------



## Croatoa (Dec 7, 2010)

Any Gibson Les Paul (Guitar) avatars laying in your HDD and ready to get posted here :3?


----------



## Vampire Princess (Dec 7, 2010)

Miyuki said:


> I'm taking this since the other person never used it!



You could have at least waited for me to wear it or even reply to you. Make sure you rep Hustler for it if you're going to use it anyways.


----------



## Nuvola (Dec 7, 2010)

Aiku said:


> Any Itachi and Sasuke?



Here's a few sets and single avys....


*Spoiler*: __ 













Non-word version:


----------



## Aiku (Dec 7, 2010)

Nuvola said:


> Here's a few sets and single avys....
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



You're amazing. I'll take them all. Thank you.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 7, 2010)

One Piece please

Moriah, Croc, Akianu would be nice


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 8, 2010)

Jounin Saku sets


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 8, 2010)

Gezimd said:


> Rorschach avy ? thanks in advance



re-request


----------



## Epik High (Dec 8, 2010)

Aiku said:


> Any Itachi and Sasuke?








Rep & credit, the latter is mandatory.


----------



## Sumon (Dec 8, 2010)

Any Hidan sets/avas?


----------



## Fr?t (Dec 8, 2010)

NaruSaku/Sakura avatars? :33


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 8, 2010)

Hmm. Any Len Kagamine Ava's? Not with Rin, just on his own.


----------



## Nuvola (Dec 8, 2010)

Mangeykou Byakugan said:


> Any Neji and Sasuke Avatars?



Wow, talk about hard stocks to find... Sorry, could only find two decent stocks....


----------



## Sakubo (Dec 8, 2010)

Any Code Geass? (C.C., Rolo, Tianzi, Lelouch...whatever)


----------



## Sakubo (Dec 8, 2010)

Miyuki said:


> -
> -



Thanks! I'll take these.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 9, 2010)

Sumon said:


> Any Hidan sets/avas?


----------



## dhbwdhf (Dec 9, 2010)

avas+sig=Neji.???


----------



## Aiku (Dec 9, 2010)

Fr?t said:


> NaruSaku/Sakura avatars? :33




Rep if you're taking.​


----------



## Sunako (Dec 9, 2010)

Misfits


----------



## Hustler (Dec 9, 2010)

Sunako said:


> Misfits



I'll do this when i'm sober for the sake of Nathan


----------



## kyochi (Dec 9, 2010)

*Kingdom Hearts*; Kairi/Sora/Goofy & Donald Duck avatars? 

*S-Cry-Ed*; Kanami/Kanami and Kazuma avatars ?? 

*FLCL*; Mamimi smoking ? 

*Smoker chick* avas in general? 


*/*LOL, I don't want all of these, just what you guys are kind enough to provide. 

Thank you for your help !


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 9, 2010)

-sigh- Any cute little girls from any random anime sets?


----------



## santanico (Dec 9, 2010)

Kyochi said:


> ?
> 
> *FLCL*; Mamimi smoking ?


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Dec 9, 2010)

Any Itachi sets, thanks.


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 10, 2010)

PewPewSoulEater said:


> Any Itachi sets, thanks.


----------



## Aiku (Dec 10, 2010)

Yasopp said:


> Rep & credit, the latter is mandatory.



Do you have the stock?


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 10, 2010)

dhbwdhf said:


> avas+sig=Neji.???


----------



## Hustler (Dec 10, 2010)

Sunako said:


> Misfits


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 10, 2010)

Gezimd said:


> Rorschach avy ? thanks in advance



re-request


----------



## Sunako (Dec 10, 2010)

Taking


----------



## Croatoa (Dec 10, 2010)

Croatoa said:


> Any Gibson Les Paul (Guitar) avatars laying in your HDD and ready to get posted here :3?



Re-request


----------



## Juli (Dec 10, 2010)

Porcelain said:


> -sigh- Any cute little girls from any random anime sets?








Gezimd said:


> re-request








Croatoa said:


> Re-request







Hope you all like them. ^^


----------



## Epik High (Dec 10, 2010)

Aiku said:


> Do you have the stock?



I certainly do, here it is:


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 10, 2010)

Thank you, Juli. I'ma take it


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 10, 2010)

Juli said:


> Hope you all like them. ^^



Thanks a lot  a 150x150 would be a lot better , but this gets the job done too


----------



## Sima (Dec 10, 2010)

Rupert Grint ava's and sigs please


----------



## santanico (Dec 10, 2010)

Kiki's delivery service 150 x 200 please?


----------



## Nuvola (Dec 10, 2010)

dhbwdhf said:


> avas+sig=Neji.???



*Spoiler*: _Avas and Sigs_


----------



## -Shen- (Dec 10, 2010)

Any Uchiha Clan Sets meaning Madara, Sasuke or Itachi ?


----------



## Nuvola (Dec 10, 2010)

VampireKnights said:


> Any Uchiha Clan Sets meaning Madara, Sasuke or Itachi ?



Here's an Itachi set...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## KohZa (Dec 10, 2010)

Starr said:


> Kiki's delivery service 150 x 200 please?


 


 is this the right one?just rep.


----------



## santanico (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm not sure about the second one, but the first one definitely! thank you.


----------



## Morphine (Dec 11, 2010)

random pretty chicks?


----------



## dhbwdhf (Dec 11, 2010)

Aggressor said:


>



Thanks^^Aggressor



Nuvola said:


> *Spoiler*: _Avas and Sigs_



Very Nice 





avas=150×150

please


----------



## ღMomoღ (Dec 11, 2010)

ohh someone please make me a set
it would be cool if its a cool guy set,like long hair and fighter etc o.o


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 11, 2010)

Rukia plz.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 11, 2010)

Itachi sig , thanks in advance


----------



## Aiku (Dec 11, 2010)

Yasopp said:


> I certainly do, here it is:



Thank you.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 11, 2010)

150x150 IchiRuki avis?


----------



## Epik High (Dec 11, 2010)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> 150x150 IchiRuki avis?


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 11, 2010)

dhbwdhf said:


> Thanks^^Aggressor
> 
> 
> 
> ...



your not a senior why would you need 150x150


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 11, 2010)

Marluxia or Axel ava's please~


----------



## Jackums (Dec 11, 2010)

150x150 Ergo Proxy avs, please.


----------



## Raizen (Dec 11, 2010)

Taeyang avatars please :33


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 11, 2010)

Raizen said:


> Taeyang avatars please :33



 Rep if you take please. :3


----------



## Raizen (Dec 11, 2010)

BrightlyDim said:


> Rep if you take please. :3



Thanks 



Can you link me to the stock for this one please? :33


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 11, 2010)

Here you go . :33


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks, using la2er :3


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 11, 2010)

Morphine said:


> random pretty chicks?


Rep if taking please. :3


----------



## santanico (Dec 11, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> Marluxia or Axel ava's please~



​


----------



## santanico (Dec 11, 2010)

Porcelain said:


> Rukia plz.


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 11, 2010)

Porcelain said:


> Rukia plz.





Esp?ritudePantera said:


> 150x150 IchiRuki avis?


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 11, 2010)

Do you have Stock ?


----------



## santanico (Dec 11, 2010)

^Yesh!


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 11, 2010)

OH DEM NOMS. I shall have dem 2 IchiRuki when you see my new sig.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Dec 11, 2010)

Vampire Princess said:


> Any Jacob x Bella sigs?



Re-request.


----------



## Nuvola (Dec 11, 2010)

dhbwdhf said:


> Very Nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't see why you need 150x150 either... But whatever.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Dec 12, 2010)

baddass organization XII avys?

150x200 if possible


----------



## Mangeykou Byakugan (Dec 12, 2010)

Nuvola said:


> Wow, talk about hard stocks to find... Sorry, could only find two decent stocks....



I'm really sorry but could you make this sig size 

Rep and credit will be given


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 12, 2010)

Starr said:


> ​



Danke   .


----------



## dhbwdhf (Dec 12, 2010)

Nuvola said:


> I don't see why you need 150x150 either... But whatever.



thanks Nuvola

Yes, I need, I've liked, so I wanted a larger size


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 12, 2010)

Gezimd said:


> Itachi sig , thanks in advance



re-request


----------



## kyochi (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks. 


-- 
Please, more Misfits?  Specially Nathan Young.


----------



## kyochi (Dec 13, 2010)

Newton, taking them all. pek Thank you so much ! 

I'm 24 hour'ed but will rep you asap when I can. :B


----------



## Newton (Dec 13, 2010)

you're welcome and no problem


----------



## Fin (Dec 13, 2010)

any Riddler (batman)?


----------



## Nuvola (Dec 13, 2010)

Mangeykou Byakugan said:


> I'm really sorry but could you make this sig size
> 
> Rep and credit will be given



There wasn't much to the picture to begin with... Is this what you meant?


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 13, 2010)

Omg taking all ~ :33


----------



## Newton (Dec 13, 2010)

Fin said:


> any Riddler (batman)?


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow ! I know this isn't my request , but since riddler is my fave character of all comic books , do you have a sig ?


----------



## Hustler (Dec 13, 2010)

Vampire Princess said:


> Re-request.



Your requests never get done 

I'll do this today . Oh wait you want sigs , I hate doing sigs .

Can you do it Newto?


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 13, 2010)

Anyone got any Fire Emblem avatars?


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 14, 2010)

Ah, my apologies for not being clearer the first time. Avatars specifically for Fire Emblem 6, 7, or 8.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Dec 14, 2010)

someone please and please make me a cool set
prefer boy character thanx


----------



## Sima (Dec 14, 2010)

Any Vegeta x Bulma or Gohan x Videl avas and sigs? (Dragon Ball Z)


----------



## Newton (Dec 14, 2010)

ღMomoღ said:


> someone please and please make me a cool set
> prefer boy character thanx



i dunno


----------



## Kαrin (Dec 14, 2010)

SasuSaku or ItaSasu avys, anyone?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 14, 2010)

Here's some Itasasu. :3 Rep if taking please~


----------



## Mangeykou Byakugan (Dec 14, 2010)

Nuvola said:


> There wasn't much to the picture to begin with... Is this what you meant?



Yes. Thank you very much

+rep and credit


----------



## Keion (Dec 14, 2010)

Anime - Sora no Otoshimono Forte
Characters - Ikaros ; Nymph
*Or*
Anime - Ore no Imouto ga Konnani Kawaii Wake ga Nai
Characters - Any 

Avatar please. 
will rep and give the cred.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 14, 2010)

^if you like them PLEASE PM me and i will resize the ones you like


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 14, 2010)

also Set


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 14, 2010)

Any IchiRuki or Bleach in general? :33


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 14, 2010)

^




tell me if you need a resize...


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 14, 2010)

/oh this request ><

Resize the avatars to 150x150 ><


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 14, 2010)

Yay  danke~


----------



## Eki (Dec 14, 2010)

cute emo girl avy's.


gogogogogogogo, complimentary power rep from meh


----------



## Keion (Dec 14, 2010)

Kagura said:


> ^if you like them PLEASE PM me and i will resize the ones you like


Will take these three, And will PM you for the resize. pek


----------



## Hustler (Dec 14, 2010)

Eki said:


> cute emo girl avy's.
> 
> 
> gogogogogogogo, complimentary power rep from meh



Power rep? 




3rd pic reminds me of Kyochew for some reason


----------



## Berserk (Dec 14, 2010)

Totally random, but any Ed, Edd & Eddy sets?


----------



## Eki (Dec 15, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Power rep?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have half your power or little more than half. Suck it betch 

orly now?

Saved them all :33


----------



## Kiki (Dec 15, 2010)

Any Lie to Me sets/avatars. Perhaps Gillian/Cal or just Gillian?


----------



## Kαrin (Dec 15, 2010)

BrightlyDim said:


> Here's some Itasasu. :3 Rep if taking please~



Thank you :33 Need to spread first


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 15, 2010)

Any Jeff Buckley sets?  
If not can someone whip a slick classy looking set for me with this picture?
If you don't want to bother using the picture below, you can choose one, they're plenty good ones when you search em online... Chyeahh  will repp and give huggs and kisses

Borders dotted white or sumtin' ... :33


----------



## RockpiRate (Dec 15, 2010)

Some Urahara's avys from ep 300-301, please. :33


----------



## Migooki (Dec 15, 2010)

John Carter of Mars said:


> Any Jeff Buckley sets?
> If not can someone whip a slick classy looking set for me with this picture?
> If you don't want to bother using the picture below, you can choose one, they're plenty good ones when you search em online... Chyeahh  will repp and give huggs and kisses
> 
> Borders dotted white or sumtin' ... :33



This kind of request belongs in the shops, IIRC.


----------



## Croatoa (Dec 15, 2010)

Requesting Yin(Darker than black) Avatars please, no border :3


----------



## ღMomoღ (Dec 16, 2010)

soul eater couple(maka and soul) set please :/


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 16, 2010)

^


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 16, 2010)

Jessica Jung (Blond) Ava's please.


----------



## Harley Quinn (Dec 16, 2010)

Croatoa said:


> Requesting Yin(Darker than black) Avatars please, no border :3


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Dec 16, 2010)

Jiraiya & Itachi set


----------



## Chaos (Dec 16, 2010)

Dark, chaotic and kinda depressing sets please :3

Red, black and grey, blabla, you get the gist.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Dec 16, 2010)

Any Megumi from Shiki/Corpse Demon?


----------



## Sima (Dec 16, 2010)

Any Panty and Stocking stuff?


----------



## Hustler (Dec 16, 2010)

Vampire Princess said:


> Any Megumi from Shiki/Corpse Demon?


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 16, 2010)

Part 1 Sakura (long-haired only, if ya could) avatars?


----------



## Big Mom (Dec 16, 2010)

^


----------



## Vampire Princess (Dec 16, 2010)

Will take this one... Thanks.


----------



## Fr?t (Dec 16, 2010)

Sakura, NaruSaku, Hinata, KibaHina. NejiHina...


----------



## ~riku~ (Dec 17, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> Part 1 Sakura (long-haired only, if ya could) avatars?


----------



## ~riku~ (Dec 17, 2010)

Früt said:


> Sakura, NaruSaku, Hinata, KibaHina. NejiHina...


----------



## Sunako (Dec 17, 2010)

This one is so adorable 


*Karin? Sakura? KarinSaku? SasuKarin? ShikaTema? *


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 17, 2010)

Any Byakuya Kuchiki? 

/i have a fetish for him right now X3


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 17, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> Jessica Jung (Blond) Ava's please.



   .


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 17, 2010)

thank you 
if i gave you a specific stock to use, could you do it? :33


~riku~ said:


> insert stuff here


if Frut doesn't take first; I so want this


----------



## Raizen (Dec 17, 2010)

Any Ichigo (from Bleach) avatars? :33


----------



## Cjones (Dec 17, 2010)

Any Christmas sets.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 17, 2010)

Any Byakuya or Hitsugaya avatars?


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 17, 2010)

RIN with a guitar avys  170x220  please


----------



## rice (Dec 17, 2010)

any gaara sets or avas pweez


----------



## kyochi (Dec 17, 2010)

No, wait!! Nevermind my last request, what I really require atm is anything: 

Miharu or Yoite, from Nabari no Ō!!  gogogogogogogogo!!!


----------



## KohZa (Dec 17, 2010)

Kyochi said:


> No, wait!! Nevermind my last request, what I really require atm is anything:
> 
> Miharu or Yoite, from Nabari no Ō!!  gogogogogogogogo!!!


​


----------



## kyochi (Dec 17, 2010)

^ YES  TAKING THEM ALL 


 Thanks Zexion.


----------



## KohZa (Dec 17, 2010)

Kagura said:


> RIN with a guitar avys  170x220  please


 
​


----------



## Newton (Dec 17, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Any Byakuya or Hitsugaya avatars?


----------



## Epik High (Dec 17, 2010)

Raizen said:


> Any Ichigo (from Bleach) avatars? :33


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 17, 2010)

VinDictus said:


> ​



danm those r SWEET 

will take all three


----------



## Raizen (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Newton (Dec 17, 2010)

Frango said:


> any gaara sets or avas pweez


----------



## cheshire cat (Dec 18, 2010)

art avas of girls please? (non-anime :3)


----------



## rice (Dec 18, 2010)

thanks  taking them all


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 18, 2010)

Any Byakuya! 

Or Izuru


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Dec 18, 2010)

Zexion sets?


----------



## Hustler (Dec 18, 2010)

cheshire cat said:


> art avas of girls please? (non-anime :3)


Elaborate? Real life stocks or original drawings?


Porcelain said:


> Any Byakuya!
> 
> Or Izuru



Will do


----------



## Morphine (Dec 18, 2010)

how bout some cute asian chicks?


----------



## Sima (Dec 18, 2010)

Scanty and Kneesocks stuff...

or Panty and Stocking...:/


----------



## Hustler (Dec 18, 2010)

Morphine said:


> how bout some cute asian chicks?



 My forte will do aswell


----------



## Newton (Dec 18, 2010)

Porcelain said:


> Any Byakuya!


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 18, 2010)

I'll only be taking the last one 

I'll also take Hustler's if he makes any


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 18, 2010)

Any epic One Piece sets?


----------



## cheshire cat (Dec 18, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Elaborate? Real life stocks or original drawings?



original drawings ; ) ie. cartoon girls but not exactly anime ~


----------



## Yun Fang (Dec 18, 2010)

Are there any BSAA Jill Valentine avatars? =) If there aren't any then can somebody make me one?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 18, 2010)

Kelsey wants Kneesocks Ava's. Go go go ~


----------



## Hustler (Dec 18, 2010)

cheshire cat said:


> original drawings ; ) ie. cartoon girls but not exactly anime ~


Got it


Porcelain said:


> I'll only be taking the last one
> 
> I'll also take Hustler's if he makes any


 



Morphine said:


> how bout some cute asian chicks?


----------



## Hustler (Dec 18, 2010)

cheshire cat said:


> original drawings ; ) ie. cartoon girls but not exactly anime ~



Hope this is what you're after 

​


----------



## santanico (Dec 18, 2010)

YuYu Hakusho avatars?
150 x 200

perferrbly Hiei, Kurama, and/or Botan.


----------



## santanico (Dec 18, 2010)

oh shit oh shit, those are amazing, reps


----------



## cheshire cat (Dec 19, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Hope this is what you're after
> 
> ​



Yes it is exactly what I wanted  thanks mate


----------



## Sakubo (Dec 19, 2010)

Luka Megurine avas or sets? 

Or Rolo from Code Geass.


----------



## Morphine (Dec 19, 2010)

Hustler said:


>



taking them all


----------



## Hustler (Dec 19, 2010)

Sakubo said:


> Luka Megurine avas or sets?
> 
> Or Rolo from Code Geass.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 19, 2010)

Itachi or Riddler sig , thanx in advance


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Dec 19, 2010)

lil wayne avys?


----------



## Taylor (Dec 19, 2010)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> lil wayne avys?



There you go, rep~


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 19, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Got it



Taking all avas pek that he made for me ~


----------



## Sakubo (Dec 19, 2010)

Hustler said:


>



FFFF thanks


----------



## Odoriko (Dec 19, 2010)

Stuff for Sumon's request:


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 19, 2010)

Requesting Izuru Kira. ( ._. )


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 19, 2010)

Requesting Terumi Mei/Mizukage sets.


----------



## -Shen- (Dec 19, 2010)

Requesting Uchiha Clan Sets.

(Either Madara, Itachi or Sasuke Sets)


----------



## Keion (Dec 20, 2010)

*will cred and rep,*

Anime: Princess Lover
Characters: Teppei, Sylvie, Charlotte, Yuu, Seika
or 
Anime: Naruto
Characters: Kiba & Akamaru

pek


----------



## Yagura (Dec 20, 2010)

Requesting Haku sets.


----------



## Kαrin (Dec 20, 2010)

Any Uchiha Mikoto avys? :33


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 20, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> Kelsey wants Kneesocks Ava's. Go go go ~



             .


----------



## Hustler (Dec 20, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> .



​


----------



## Hustler (Dec 20, 2010)

Kαrin said:


> Any Uchiha Mikoto avys? :33


----------



## Hustler (Dec 20, 2010)

Keion said:


> Anime: Princess Lover
> Characters: Teppei, Sylvie, Charlotte, Yuu, Seika
> or
> Anime: Naruto
> ...


----------



## Kαrin (Dec 20, 2010)

Hustler said:


>



thank you pek will rep after spreading


----------



## Keion (Dec 20, 2010)

Hustler said:


>


So beautiful, Thank you.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 20, 2010)

Hot girl avatars. A mix of anime and real. Hit me up.


----------



## choco bao bao (Dec 20, 2010)

Anyone able to remove the white bg for me please?


----------



## rice (Dec 20, 2010)

choco bao bao everywhere.


----------



## choco bao bao (Dec 20, 2010)

Sankyuu ~


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 20, 2010)

Hustler said:


> ​



Sankyuu~ Stock to the second one?


----------



## Hustler (Dec 20, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> Sankyuu~ Stock to the second one?


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 20, 2010)

Porcelain said:


> Requesting Izuru Kira. ( ._. )



oh poopy             .


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 20, 2010)

Gezimd said:


> Itachi or Riddler sig , thanx in advance



re-request


----------



## Vice inactive (Dec 20, 2010)

Requesting Zabuza sig...


----------



## Raizen (Dec 20, 2010)

Any Taeyang avatars? :33


----------



## Odoriko (Dec 20, 2010)

Vice said:


> Requesting Zabuza sig...



Rep plz, cred would be nice, holiday season an' all~


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 20, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> Requesting Terumi Mei/Mizukage sets.



well shit. :I


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 20, 2010)

Requesting Star Wars sets.


----------



## Sima (Dec 20, 2010)

Stocking ava's, plz and thanks


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 20, 2010)

Gezimd said:


> Itachi or Riddler sig , thanx in advance


re-request , thanks in advance


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 20, 2010)

cagalli x kira avys please their from gundum seed 

170x220


----------



## Migooki (Dec 20, 2010)

Any creepy but hot/pretty female avatars?


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 20, 2010)

^Elaborate, cartoon, anime, etc.?

I'll give it a go either way.


----------



## KohZa (Dec 20, 2010)

Gezimd said:


> re-request , thanks in advance


 
i have itachi.just cred.


----------



## Migooki (Dec 20, 2010)

Porcelain said:


> ^Elaborate, cartoon, anime, etc.?
> 
> I'll give it a go either way.



Oh, sorry. I want them to be anime girls. They don't have to be from an anime - could be original work.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Dec 21, 2010)

Anyone have some christmas themed stuff laying around?


----------



## santanico (Dec 21, 2010)

Sima said:


> Stocking ava's, plz and thanks


----------



## Sima (Dec 21, 2010)

Thank you dearie :3


----------



## Kαrin (Dec 21, 2010)

So this is free to take? :33


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 21, 2010)

Any avatars of Youmu Konpaku from Touhou?


----------



## Hustler (Dec 21, 2010)

Raizen said:


> Any Taeyang avatars? :33


----------



## Hustler (Dec 21, 2010)

Porcelain said:


> oh poopy             .


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 21, 2010)

VinDictus said:


> i have itachi.just cred.



Thanks bud ,it's epic !


----------



## God Movement (Dec 21, 2010)

God Movement said:


> Hot girl avatars. A mix of anime and real. Hit me up.



Help a brother out


----------



## Odoriko (Dec 21, 2010)

Vampire Princess said:


> Anyone have some christmas themed stuff laying around?






D rep if using please, cred would be nice, christmas season and all~


----------



## Juli (Dec 21, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> well shit. :I



There aren't really any good stocks for her. :<



Gray said:


> Requesting Star Wars sets.



I think it would help if you could elaborate this a little bit. Any specific character?



Basilikos said:


> Any avatars of Youmu Konpaku from Touhou?


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 21, 2010)

well, how about, uh, Touko from Pokemon Bw?


----------



## Juli (Dec 21, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> well, how about, uh, Touko from Pokemon Bw?



 
That is easier :33


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 21, 2010)

Juli said:


>


Thanks, Juli. I'll be taking these three. 



Do you want credit and rep? Or just one of them?


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 21, 2010)

Juli said:


> That is easier :33
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



JIZZZZ IN MA PANTS 

omg Juli  I missed your sets ~

So awesome, thank you!!!


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 21, 2010)

Hustler said:


>



I love them, thank you ! ~<3


----------



## Juli (Dec 22, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> Thanks, Juli. I'll be taking these three.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want credit and rep? Or just one of them?



That's up to you. Both are optional. 



Milkshake said:


> JIZZZZ IN MA PANTS
> 
> omg Juli  I missed your sets ~
> 
> So awesome, thank you!!!



Aw..you're very welcome.


----------



## Kαrin (Dec 22, 2010)

X-mas avys (anime), please? :33


----------



## RockpiRate (Dec 22, 2010)

ZanCrow said:


> i have itachi.just cred.


stock,pls :33

and some Ace /One Piece/ avys,sets


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 22, 2010)

rin sets her with a guitar or just\ pretty ones  

please  "looks at juli"


----------



## Croatoa (Dec 22, 2010)

Requesting Yin from DTB again, please


----------



## Juli (Dec 22, 2010)

Kαrin said:


> X-mas avys (anime), please? :33





I hope this is what you wanted. :3



Kagura said:


> rin sets her with a guitar or just\ pretty ones
> 
> please  "looks at juli"



I'll see what I can do. :33


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 22, 2010)

KNEESOCK SETS PWEASE


----------



## Selva (Dec 22, 2010)

God Movement said:


> Help a brother out


Here are some I made. Sorry if they look noobish 

​


----------



## Hustler (Dec 22, 2010)

Miyuki said:


> Any creepy but hot/pretty female avatars?


----------



## Kαrin (Dec 22, 2010)

Taking these, thank you ^^


----------



## Juli (Dec 22, 2010)

Kagura said:


> rin sets her with a guitar or just\ pretty ones
> 
> please  "looks at juli"



I failed at finding a picture or rin with a guitar and I also failed at finding a pic with rin alone, so it's a rin/len set instead. Sorry. >_>


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 22, 2010)

Grim Reaper avy . Thanks in advance


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 22, 2010)

Juli said:


> I failed at finding a picture or rin with a guitar and I also failed at finding a pic with rin alone, so it's a rin/len set instead. Sorry. >_>
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



OMG SETS OF THEIR NEW LOOKS (i love them  )

append rin looks soo pretty and len looks very nice  

thanks Christine 

will wear soon


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 22, 2010)

I'd like to request some _Neliel_ avatars from _Bleach_, gracias.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 22, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> KNEESOCK SETS PWEASE



ಠ_ಠ                  .


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Dec 22, 2010)

CM punk or Powerpuff girl avys


----------



## Sima (Dec 22, 2010)

Gohan ava's please and thanks.


----------



## Sakubo (Dec 22, 2010)

Any Legend of Zelda avas or sets? The character doesn't matter....but maybe Link.


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 22, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> ಠ_ಠ                  .



I did the best I could under pressure 





Just cred if use.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 22, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> I did the best I could under pressure
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Milkshake pek


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 22, 2010)

You're welcome


----------



## Soldier (Dec 22, 2010)

Flynn Rider from Tangled? >____>;;


----------



## Hustler (Dec 22, 2010)

Sakubo said:


> Any Legend of Zelda avas or sets? The character doesn't matter....but maybe Link.



​


----------



## santanico (Dec 22, 2010)

Porcelain said:


> I'd like to request some _Neliel_ avatars from _Bleach_, gracias.







Sima said:


> Gohan ava's please and thanks.


----------



## kyochi (Dec 22, 2010)

just a simple pucca avatar ...loooool 

please and thanks hussu


----------



## Hustler (Dec 22, 2010)

Sima said:


> Gohan ava's please and thanks.


 


Kyochi said:


> just a simple pucca avatar ...loooool
> 
> please and thanks hussu



What are those things?


----------



## kyochi (Dec 22, 2010)

Lol, Idk, but OMG, KAWAIII  THANK YOU SO MUCH LEOBAKA-KUN


----------



## Sima (Dec 22, 2010)

Hustler said:


>



Omg, thank you two


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 23, 2010)

Gezimd said:


> Grim Reaper avy . Thanks in advance



re-request


----------



## Kαrin (Dec 23, 2010)

Tom Riddle avys, anyone? :33 Fan art please, not the actor.


----------



## choco bao bao (Dec 23, 2010)

Kαrin said:


> Tom Riddle avys, anyone? :33 Fan art please, not the actor.


----------



## Sakubo (Dec 23, 2010)

Hustler said:


> ​



THANK YOUUU. <3
I'll rep you after I spread....and am not 24 hr'd. :I


----------



## Kαrin (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you :33 +rep


----------



## Juli (Dec 23, 2010)

Soldier said:


> Flynn Rider from Tangled? >____>;;


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you  will use when I make a sig ;A;


----------



## Vice inactive (Dec 23, 2010)

I would like to request some Kakashi avatars...


----------



## Sunako (Dec 23, 2010)

KibaHina sets?


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 23, 2010)

Last request for a while 

Porcelain wants Hamtaro avatars. Any hamster will do, just make it from Hamtaro!


----------



## Saturday (Dec 23, 2010)

A pikachu avatars that go well with my sig anyone?


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 23, 2010)

Any Sets/avatars/Signatures of Suigetsu from Naruto?


----------



## ~riku~ (Dec 23, 2010)

Dripping Illusions said:


> Any Sets/avatars/Signatures of Suigetsu from Naruto?







I'd like to have credit please, if you're taking


----------



## Migooki (Dec 23, 2010)

Any Tuxedo Mask avatars~?


----------



## Soldier (Dec 23, 2010)

Juli said:


>



SQUEEEE
Thank you, Juli~


----------



## santanico (Dec 23, 2010)

Sunako said:


> KibaHina sets?



sorry doll, this is all I'm good at 







Miyuki said:


> Any Tuxedo Mask avatars~?


----------



## H a r u (Dec 23, 2010)

greenbeast44 said:


> A pikachu avatars that go well with my sig anyone?



This okay?


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 23, 2010)

Juli said:


>



i want these since she didn't get them


----------



## H a r u (Dec 23, 2010)

Porcelain said:


> Last request for a while
> 
> Porcelain wants Hamtaro avatars. Any hamster will do, just make it from Hamtaro!


These okay?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 23, 2010)

Raoh avatars from Hokuto no Ken

150x200


----------



## Migooki (Dec 23, 2010)

Any supa kawaii anime girls with santa hats?


----------



## santanico (Dec 23, 2010)

awesome Sasuke avatars 150 x 200 please.


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 23, 2010)

Starr said:


> awesome Sasuke avatars 150 x 200 please.


 


Rep and cred if you use. <3 thanks.

Sorry if it's not what you expected. ​


----------



## Epik High (Dec 24, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Raoh avatars from Hokuto no Ken
> 
> 150x200



I've got two different versions for you - mainly a different border addition - pick whichever you prefer, or both:





I hope you like it.


----------



## Sunako (Dec 24, 2010)

Starr said:


> sorry doll, this is all I'm good at



   THANK YOU MUCHO <3


----------



## santanico (Dec 24, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> Rep and cred if you use. <3 thanks.
> 
> Sorry if it's not what you expected. ​



No those are awesome! thank you, taking 'em all


----------



## Jackums (Dec 24, 2010)

Request for Juli, if she wants to do it, of course. :}

Kiba (Naruto)
Grimmjow (Bleach)
Re-L Mayer (Ergo Proxy)
Sasuke (Naruto)

Or anything Kara no Kyoukai, Angel Beats, Higurashi no Naku Koro Ni, or Fate/Stay Night.


Could I have the stock for this, please?


----------



## Judecious (Dec 24, 2010)

Epic SakuNaruHina set please, if not just NaruHina


----------



## santanico (Dec 24, 2010)

Judecious said:


> Epic SakuNaruHina set please, if not just NaruHina



All I got is this


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 24, 2010)

Miyuki said:


> Any supa kawaii anime girls with santa hats?


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 24, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> I'd like to have credit please, if you're taking



Taking All :33 thank you Riku :33


----------



## Judecious (Dec 24, 2010)

Starr said:


> All I got is this



Thanks Starr


----------



## Juli (Dec 24, 2010)

Jackums said:


> Request for Juli, if she wants to do it, of course. :}
> 
> Kiba (Naruto)
> Grimmjow (Bleach)
> ...



Sure. :3




That's my last request for the next two days. Merry Christmas everyone. <3


----------



## Saturday (Dec 24, 2010)

H a r u said:


> This okay?



Yes! Thank You


----------



## Croatoa (Dec 24, 2010)

Any Jack Skellington avis  ?


----------



## Raven Rider (Dec 24, 2010)

A set of Tenri from the world only god knows.


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 24, 2010)

H a r u said:


> These okay?



Oh my god, amazing 

You even got a Hamtaro christmas one ! Wearing now


----------



## Vice inactive (Dec 24, 2010)

Vice said:


> I would like to request some Kakashi avatars...



Nobody need worry about this anymore, as if anyone actually was, I've moved on to Deadpool now.


----------



## -Shen- (Dec 24, 2010)

Requesting any Sasuke, Itachi or Madara Sets. thx in advance


----------



## Migooki (Dec 24, 2010)

Juli said:


> That's my last request for the next two days. Merry Christmas everyone. <3



Are you able to make this in 128x128 for my twitter when you get time?
Maybe more Re-L avatars if you have~


----------



## Nuvola (Dec 24, 2010)

Raven Rider said:


> A set of Tenri from the world only god knows.



_Hope this is what you're looking for...._


----------



## H a r u (Dec 24, 2010)

VampireKnights said:


> Requesting any Sasuke, Itachi or Madara Sets. thx in advance



Not sure if this was what you were looking for, but what the heck. xD


*Spoiler*: __ 






Not my best work to be honest.


----------



## Smiley (Dec 24, 2010)

Any Genesis from Final Fantasy? :33


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 24, 2010)

meh


----------



## Smiley (Dec 25, 2010)

PlayStation said:


> meh



Nice. Got any moar? :33


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 25, 2010)

Wait till I found some nicer stocks.


----------



## Smiley (Dec 25, 2010)

PlayStation said:


> Wait till I found some nicer stocks.



No problem, I am most gratefull. :33

Repped ya by the way.


----------



## Raven Rider (Dec 25, 2010)

Nuvola said:


> _Hope this is what you're looking for...._



 Arigatou


----------



## Jackums (Dec 25, 2010)

Juli said:


> Sure. :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! Repped you for them already, earlier. (:


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 25, 2010)

Vice said:


> I would like to request some Kakashi avatars...



 ;  ;


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 25, 2010)

greenbeast44 said:


> A pikachu avatars that go well with my sig anyone?


----------



## Saturday (Dec 25, 2010)

Aggressor;3647086 [IMG said:
			
		

>



Thanks! I want these 3.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 25, 2010)

Requesting Holiday Banana please and thanks


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 25, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> Any avatars of Youmu Konpaku from Touhou?


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 25, 2010)

Thanks, taking these three.


----------



## Croatoa (Dec 25, 2010)

Re-requesting Jack Skellington QQ


----------



## H a r u (Dec 25, 2010)

Trainer Red/Pikachu set? Either is fine. :33


----------



## Epik High (Dec 25, 2010)

Croatoa said:


> Re-requesting Jack Skellington QQ








Here it is, I hope you like it.





Darth Nihilus said:


> Raoh avatars from Hokuto no Ken
> 
> 150x200



I've got two minor version differences - mainly a different border addition - pick whichever you prefer, or both:





I hope you like it.


----------



## Yagura (Dec 25, 2010)

Requesting Danzo sets.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 25, 2010)

Jackums said:


> Could I have the stock for this, please?


----------



## Hustler (Dec 25, 2010)

Smiley said:


> Nice. Got any moar? :33


----------



## kyochi (Dec 26, 2010)

Requesting Stocking avatars. 
The character, please and thank you ~


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Dec 26, 2010)

Boa Hancock/Tsunade and/or Nicki Minaj (preferably from Bedrock).


----------



## Hustler (Dec 26, 2010)

Kyochi said:


> Requesting Stocking avatars.
> The character, please and thank you ~


----------



## kyochi (Dec 26, 2010)

Hustler said:


>



Thank you, taking these. >_>


----------



## Soldier (Dec 26, 2010)

Professor Layton and/or Luke Triton stuff? :33


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 26, 2010)

Can I have some Date Masamune ava's :3


----------



## Kαrin (Dec 26, 2010)

Miku Hatsune or Stocking avys, please? :33


----------



## Miss Rose (Dec 26, 2010)

Could someone reduce the size of my Siggy pic? Quite a bit, so that its not breaking rules Sx


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 26, 2010)

I want to request a Zaraki Kenpachi set , Black & White would be good .


----------



## Croatoa (Dec 26, 2010)

Yasopp said:


> Here it is, I hope you like it.



Thank you, that's quite something , repped


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 26, 2010)

Requesting some Katawa Shoujo avatars.


----------



## santanico (Dec 26, 2010)

Miss Rose said:


> Could someone reduce the size of my Siggy pic? Quite a bit, so that its not breaking rules Sx


----------



## colours (Dec 26, 2010)

Kαrin said:


> Miku Hatsune or Stocking avys, please? :33


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 26, 2010)

Any avas with Panty & Stocking [together] or Shizuo & Vorona from Durarara!!


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 26, 2010)

Any Higurashi No Naku Koro Ni avas and/or sigs, pweeze?

Mostly the part where something scary happened or gory.


----------



## Sima (Dec 26, 2010)

Demonic Stocking or Kneesocks set's plz


----------



## God Movement (Dec 26, 2010)

Asian girl avatars.


----------



## Aiku (Dec 26, 2010)

Any Itachi and Sasuke avatars?

Preferably of them both together.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Dec 27, 2010)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Boa Hancock/Tsunade and/or Nicki Minaj (preferably from Bedrock).



In case it wasn't seen.


----------



## Kαrin (Dec 27, 2010)

colours said:


>



Taking them all, thanks!


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 27, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> Can I have some Date Masamune ava's :3


----------



## Juli (Dec 27, 2010)

Miyuki said:


> Are you able to make this in 128x128 for my twitter when you get time?
> Maybe more Re-L avatars if you have~



Here you go. ^^


----------



## Migooki (Dec 27, 2010)

Juli said:


> Here you go. ^^



*Taking them all.* Thank you. ♥


----------



## master9738 (Dec 27, 2010)

Any badass kisame sets?


----------



## Origami (Dec 27, 2010)

master9738 said:


> Any badass kisame sets?




There you go, ;3 I'd rather you link my shop if you're using it ^.^ and crediting and repping of course,



​


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 27, 2010)

Sai or Kabutomaru sig .


----------



## H a r u (Dec 27, 2010)

Gezimd said:


> Sai or Kabutomaru sig .



I made a Sai set. :33


*Spoiler*: _Sai set_


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 27, 2010)

H a r u said:


> I made a Sai set. :33
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Sai set_



very nice  thanks


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 27, 2010)

Requesting Bleach avatars -


----------



## Mider T (Dec 27, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Requesting Holiday Banana please and thanks



In case it was missed


----------



## H a r u (Dec 28, 2010)

^

Just tell me if you'd like something different.


----------



## santanico (Dec 28, 2010)

Aiku said:


> Any Itachi and Sasuke avatars?
> 
> Preferably of them both together.


----------



## Shagia Frost (Dec 28, 2010)

Any kind of gundam set please?


----------



## Aiku (Dec 28, 2010)

Thank you, Starr. I'll take them all. 

Edit: I've been 24'd. I'll rep you soon.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 28, 2010)

H a r u said:


> ^
> 
> Just tell me if you'd like something different.



Can I have them in sig form as well?  Thanks!


----------



## Hustler (Dec 28, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> Any avas with Panty & Stocking [together] or Shizuo & Vorona from Durarara!!


----------



## H a r u (Dec 28, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Can I have them in sig form as well?  Thanks!



The first one was small to begin with, but I'll see what I can find.


----------



## Soldier (Dec 28, 2010)

Izaya Orihara[Durarara!!], anyone?


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 28, 2010)

Hustler said:


>



Do want. Thank you


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 28, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> Requesting some Katawa Shoujo avatars.


**


----------



## KohZa (Dec 28, 2010)

Soldier said:


> Izaya Orihara[Durarara!!], anyone?


----------



## Soldier (Dec 28, 2010)

Thank you, good sir/madam.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 28, 2010)

nagisa x honoka from pretty cure or rin avys  (looks at leo)

mix it with some 150x150 and 170x220


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Dec 28, 2010)

Could someone make a set of the last picture in Naruto chapter 522? The seven swordsman of the mist.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 28, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> **


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 28, 2010)

Hustler said:


>


Good. 

Taking both of these.

Do you require rep? Credit? Both?


----------



## Hustler (Dec 28, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> Good.
> 
> Taking both of these.
> 
> Do you require rep? Credit? Both?



I still got your bala in my cp so dw about it


----------



## H a r u (Dec 28, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Can I have them in sig form as well?  Thanks!



This was a bitch to do.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 28, 2010)

ilu 2, my sweet Haru


----------



## Hustler (Dec 28, 2010)

Kagura said:


> nagisa x honoka from pretty cure or rin avys  (looks at leo)
> 
> mix it with some 150x150 and 170x220


----------



## Migooki (Dec 28, 2010)

Hustler said:


>



Are you able to make these in 126x252?


----------



## Keion (Dec 28, 2010)

Angel Beats! Avatars?
Characters: Kanade, Yui 
Pairings: Kanade/Otonashi & Yui/Hinata

will rep and cred.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 28, 2010)

Miyuki said:


> Are you able to make these in 126x252?


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 28, 2010)

Hustler said:


>



i love you  

rep


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 28, 2010)

any shego from kim possible avatars?


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 28, 2010)

Since Soldier didn't take this one, yoink yoink mine now! 

---

Also requesting Bleach avatars or Higurashi no naku koro ni avatars.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 28, 2010)

Katy Perry avatars


----------



## Migooki (Dec 28, 2010)

Hustler said:


>



Thanks a billion times, repped you. :3


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 28, 2010)

America from Hetalia or Len Kagamine ava's.


----------



## Didi (Dec 28, 2010)

Does anyone have a Simon (TTGL) sig to go with this here avatar?


----------



## Harley Quinn (Dec 28, 2010)

Axel/Roxas? :3


----------



## colours (Dec 28, 2010)

God Movement said:


> Katy Perry avatars


----------



## Hustler (Dec 28, 2010)

ane said:


> any shego from kim possible avatars?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 28, 2010)

Zidane x Garnet avas / sigs (preferably trans)/ sets please? :33


----------



## H a r u (Dec 28, 2010)

Harley Quinn said:


> Axel/Roxas? :3



Here you go. 


*Spoiler*: _Axel/Roxas Set_ 



​


If you want a border for the avis, just tell me


----------



## Harley Quinn (Dec 28, 2010)

H a r u said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Axel/Roxas Set_
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## KohZa (Dec 28, 2010)

BrightlyDim said:


> Zidane x Garnet avas / sigs (preferably trans)/ sets please? :33




*Spoiler*: __ 







just rep & cred if taking.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Dec 28, 2010)

Nicki Minaj avatars.


----------



## Sima (Dec 28, 2010)

Stocking sets, plz and thanks.


----------



## H a r u (Dec 28, 2010)

Sima said:


> Stocking sets, plz and thanks.



Is this what you wanted? 

*Spoiler*: _Stocking Set_ 







It's hard to find stock...


----------



## colours (Dec 28, 2010)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Nicki Minaj avatars.


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 28, 2010)

H a r u said:


> Is this what you wanted?
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Stocking Set_
> 
> ...



Thats cute , but i think this is the person they wanted. The one in their sig already.


----------



## H a r u (Dec 28, 2010)

Oh, I feel dumb. xD

I'll put it in the giveaways.


----------



## Sima (Dec 28, 2010)

Sorry for not being clear about it :sweat

But yeah I wanted the character in my sig already...sorry again


----------



## KohZa (Dec 28, 2010)

Sima said:


> Sorry for not being clear about it :sweat
> 
> But yeah I wanted the character in my sig already...sorry again



 is it okay if i tried to make some for you? 

i made you 2 set 

*1:*
*Spoiler*: __ 







 

*2:* 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## H a r u (Dec 28, 2010)

Sima said:


> Sorry for not being clear about it :sweat
> 
> But yeah I wanted the character in my sig already...sorry again



It's okay; I had fun making it despite it not being what you wanted.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hustler said:


>



thanks a lot, Hustler


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Dec 29, 2010)

colours said:


>



Thank you very much~ Will rep when not 24'd.


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 29, 2010)

Guriburu avatars?


----------



## Vice (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm requesting anything having to do with Batman, thank you.


----------



## rice (Dec 29, 2010)

i need some bakuman with a 150x200 ava pweez


----------



## -Shen- (Dec 29, 2010)

Anybody mind making Sets of any Characters from Naruto except the female characters ?


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 29, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> America from Hetalia or Len Kagamine ava's.


----------



## RockpiRate (Dec 29, 2010)

Some Ace /One Piece/ avatars,sets,trans or anything.


----------



## Newton (Dec 29, 2010)

Kelsey said:


>


----------



## Newton (Dec 29, 2010)

RockpiRate said:


> Some Ace /One Piece/ avatars,sets,trans or anything.



some i made a short while back


----------



## H a r u (Dec 29, 2010)

VampireKnights said:


> Anybody mind making Sets of any Characters from Naruto except the female characters ?



Just tell me which ones you are taking so I can put the others in the giveaway thread. 

​


----------



## Aiku (Dec 29, 2010)

H a r u said:


> Just tell me which ones you are taking so I can put the others in the giveaway thread.
> 
> ​



Do you have the stock to these?


----------



## Vice (Dec 29, 2010)

That Kakashi one is awesome, if he doesn't want it, can I have dibs?


----------



## H a r u (Dec 29, 2010)

Aiku said:


> Do you have the stock to these?







Here you go


----------



## H a r u (Dec 29, 2010)

Bobby said:


> That Kakashi one is awesome, if he doesn't want it, can I have dibs?



If he doesn't take it, sure. Just rep if you do take it though. :3


----------



## Vice (Dec 29, 2010)

H a r u said:


> If he doesn't take it, sure. Just rep if you do take it though. :3



Awesome. Will do.


----------



## Aiku (Dec 29, 2010)

H a r u said:


> Here you go



Thank you, Haru-chan.


----------



## H a r u (Dec 29, 2010)

Kelsey said:


>



I made a few Len avis ^-^

​
Only take the ones you want so I can put the rest in the giveaway thread.


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 29, 2010)

I'd like to request some avatars/sets from 9 hours, 9 persons, 9 doors pleeze.

Only these characters: Snake, Santa, Clover, Junpei, June, or Lotus.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 29, 2010)

anime luna lovegood  

or anime lunaxharry :33


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 29, 2010)

H a r u said:


> ​



Danke     :3


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Dec 29, 2010)

H a r u said:


> Just tell me which ones you are taking so I can put the others in the giveaway thread.
> 
> ​




Do you mind if I take the Sasuke ava?


----------



## H a r u (Dec 29, 2010)

Bobby said:


> Awesome. Will do.





PewPewSoulEater said:


> Do you mind if I take the Sasuke ava?



Know what, you may take them.  Just make sure to rep

I'll just make some more for him. xD


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Dec 29, 2010)

H a r u said:


> Just tell me which ones you are taking so I can put the others in the giveaway thread.
> 
> ​



Alright thanks alot!


----------



## Vice (Dec 29, 2010)

H a r u said:


> Know what, you may take them.  Just make sure to rep



I'm 24'd, but thank you.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 29, 2010)

umm you can find luna stock in deviantart


----------



## H a r u (Dec 29, 2010)

@VK: Your new selection. ^-^



H a r u said:


> Just tell me which ones you are taking so I can put the others in the giveaway thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KohZa (Dec 29, 2010)

Kagura said:


> umm you can find luna stock in deviantart


 
 sry for the 3rd ava quality.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 29, 2010)

ZanCrow said:


> sry for the 3rd ava quality.



i'll take these  

yeah luna (i just reread deathly hollow xD)


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 29, 2010)

Porcelain said:


> I'd like to request some avatars/sets from 9 hours, 9 persons, 9 doors pleeze.
> 
> Only these characters: Snake, Santa, Clover, Junpei, June, or Lotus.



I don't want anybody to miss this


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Dec 29, 2010)

Kagura said:


> i'll take these
> 
> yeah luna (i just reread deathly hollow xD)



Isnt it Deathly Hallows lol?


----------



## Aiku (Dec 29, 2010)

Haru-chan, do you have the stock to the second Sasuke avatar?


----------



## H a r u (Dec 29, 2010)

^
Are you sure? It contains a pairing.  SS to be exact


----------



## Vice (Dec 29, 2010)

Bobby said:


> I'm requesting anything having to do with Batman, thank you.



           .


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 29, 2010)

Requesting avatars of Teresa from Claymore.


----------



## KohZa (Dec 29, 2010)

Porcelain said:


> I don't want anybody to miss this


 
i can only do a sig and one avatar  of this.its really hard to find good stock.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aiku (Dec 29, 2010)

H a r u said:


> ^
> Are you sure? It contains a pairing.  SS to be exact



Oh snap. I don't like that pairing. 

But yes, I would like the stock.


----------



## H a r u (Dec 29, 2010)

^
okay then.


----------



## Aiku (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Dec 29, 2010)

Could someone resize this to the size of my current avatar?


Rep will be give


----------



## Didi (Dec 29, 2010)

Didi said:


> Does anyone have a Simon (TTGL) sig to go with this here avatar?



Anyone?


----------



## -Shen- (Dec 29, 2010)

H a r u said:


> Just tell me which ones you are taking so I can put the others in the giveaway thread.
> 
> ​



I want the above 3. Repped


----------



## Migooki (Dec 29, 2010)

PewPewSoulEater said:


> Could someone resize this to the size of my current avatar?
> 
> 
> Rep will be give



 ~ 
Darker:
 ~


----------



## -Shen- (Dec 29, 2010)

Any signature to go with any of the avis ?


----------



## -Shen- (Dec 29, 2010)

Any Kabutomaru Sets ? I am a fanart hunter so I am hunting for superb nice Naruto Characters Sets


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Dec 29, 2010)

Miyuki said:


> ~
> Darker:
> ~



Thanks so much! Rep coming right up.


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 29, 2010)

ZanCrow said:


> i can only do a sig and one avatar  of this.its really hard to find good stock.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



This is fantastic, I'll take it <3

Will use at a later time.


----------



## santanico (Dec 29, 2010)

kimi ni todoke avatars 150 x 200 please?


----------



## KohZa (Dec 29, 2010)

Starr said:


> kimi ni todoke avatars 150 x 200 please?


----------



## santanico (Dec 29, 2010)

cute!! 
thank you


----------



## H a r u (Dec 29, 2010)

Anyone got any Roxas avis? :33


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 30, 2010)

Really pretty EdWin avatars?


----------



## Epik High (Dec 30, 2010)

Didi said:


> Anyone?



Here's a signature for you, though, the actual stock is a junction between Simon & Kamina, I hope you don't mind:



Here it is, hope you like it!


----------



## santanico (Dec 30, 2010)

H a r u said:


> Anyone got any Roxas avis? :33



oops! I just posted some in the giveaways.



Milkshake said:


> Really pretty EdWin avatars?


----------



## H a r u (Dec 30, 2010)

^

I just repped you for those sigs. >.<


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Dec 30, 2010)

Any Itachi signatures would be great.


----------



## Vice (Dec 30, 2010)

So... Batman avatars would be nice.


----------



## santanico (Dec 30, 2010)

H a r u said:


> ^
> 
> I just repped you for those sigs. >.<



I posted some roxas avatars... I think

no rep/cred :33


----------



## H a r u (Dec 30, 2010)

^
Thanks ^-^


----------



## KohZa (Dec 30, 2010)

Bobby said:


> So... Batman avatars would be nice.


----------



## Vice (Dec 30, 2010)

You are awesome.


----------



## 【Temari】 (Dec 30, 2010)

got it! 

can you find for me guys for Temari stock avatar and sig   

and make it soooo soooooooooooo sooooooooooooo much beautiful sooo much, please.. new and very very vvveeeerrryyyy good temari-san sig av. since I'm freakin busy right now


----------



## rice (Dec 30, 2010)

Frango said:


> i need some bakuman with a 150x200 ava pweez


detective conan would do too


----------



## Keion (Dec 30, 2010)

Keion said:


> Angel Beats! Avatars?
> Characters: Kanade, Yui
> Pairings: Kanade/Otonashi & Yui/Hinata
> 
> will rep and cred.



Anyone?


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 30, 2010)

Keion said:


> Anyone?



i only have yurihina xD i dont really like yui......>_>


----------



## Origami (Dec 30, 2010)

Keion


I only have this one v.v Sorry,



Rep and credit my shop, if using ;3​


----------



## Didi (Dec 30, 2010)

Yasopp said:


> Here's a signature for you, though, the actual stock is a junction between Simon & Kamina, I hope you don't mind:
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is, hope you like it!



Excellent, repped.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 30, 2010)

Frango said:


> detective conan would do too


----------



## Harley Quinn (Dec 30, 2010)

Moar Axel/Roxas avatars? 
Even just stocks is fine, I just have the hardest time finding nice ones. ><


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 30, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> Requesting avatars of Teresa from Claymore.


**


----------



## Nuvola (Dec 30, 2010)

Anyone have any good Ootori Kyoya (from Ouran Highschool Host Club) sets? Just stocks would be fine


----------



## rice (Dec 30, 2010)

Hustler said:


>


ohhh leo  taking both  ohhh 

24 hr'd


----------



## H a r u (Dec 30, 2010)

Harley Quinn said:


> Moar Axel/Roxas avatars?
> Even just stocks is fine, I just have the hardest time finding nice ones. ><



Just take the ones you like and rep if taking. 

​


----------



## God Movement (Dec 30, 2010)

SNSD avatars?


----------



## Vampire Princess (Dec 30, 2010)

Any Jacob x Bella _*sigs*_?


----------



## KohZa (Dec 30, 2010)

God Movement said:


> SNSD avatars?


----------



## Sunako (Dec 31, 2010)

Vampire Princess said:


> Any Jacob x Bella _*sigs*_?


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 31, 2010)

umm 170x220 rin avys anything that shows her badass 

on it have SNP's Rocker 

WILL REP AND CRED SERIOUSLY (been wearing some of hustlers avas )

"leo""


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 31, 2010)

hello guys. can someone make this images trans and resized to 125x125? thanks


----------



## Origami (Dec 31, 2010)

Rep and credit my shop, please, if using. 


 -- ​


----------



## Sunako (Dec 31, 2010)

Kagura said:


> umm 170x220 rin avys anything that shows her badass
> 
> on it have SNP's Rocker
> 
> ...



Who's Rin?


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 31, 2010)

vocaloid kagamine rin


----------



## Judecious (Dec 31, 2010)

Awesome scarlett johansson set


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 31, 2010)

Cute asian boys.


----------



## Origami (Dec 31, 2010)

Porcelain said:


> Cute asian boys.



_Avatars or signatures or sets?

Me ish guessing avatars ;3 _​


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 31, 2010)

Avatars pweeze :33


----------



## Origami (Dec 31, 2010)

_I'm working on it <3_​


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 31, 2010)

Kagura said:


> umm 170x220 rin avys anything that shows her badass
> 
> on it have SNP's Rocker
> 
> ...



just reposting......


----------



## Origami (Dec 31, 2010)

_Here you go, Porcelain:_​



_Rep and Credit my shop, if using any, please. ;3_​


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 31, 2010)

Oh my god 

Those are amazing, I'll take 'em all. I won't use them right away, but I will def. use them. <3


----------



## Origami (Dec 31, 2010)

_Aw, glad you do <3 I totally thought you'd take only one. ;3 


Kagura, searching for stock I am. _​


----------



## santanico (Dec 31, 2010)

Some sexy Hyde avatars (150 x 200)??


----------



## Origami (Dec 31, 2010)

_Kagura

Rep and Credit my Shop, please, if using. 

_​


----------



## Sunako (Dec 31, 2010)

I'll do some later tonight :3


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 31, 2010)

Origami said:


> _Kagura
> 
> Rep and Credit my Shop, please, if using.
> 
> _​



thats pretty sweet but i like more please


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 31, 2010)

I want to request a Naruto Shippuuden Gaara *sig*


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 31, 2010)

Now I want a Asian Boy sig 

*looks at Origami*


----------



## Sunako (Dec 31, 2010)

*Kagura:*


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Dec 31, 2010)

Anything Itachi please


----------



## KohZa (Dec 31, 2010)

PewPewSoulEater said:


> Anything Itachi please


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 31, 2010)

Sunako said:


> *Kagura:*



theses r great too  

thanks


----------



## Vampire Princess (Dec 31, 2010)

Taking, thanks, Sunako.


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 31, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> Requesting avatars of Teresa from Claymore.


**


----------



## Origami (Jan 1, 2011)

Porcelain said:


> Now I want a Asian Boy sig
> 
> *looks at Origami*




_I'll work on them, yummie-buns ;3
_​


----------



## Duffy (Jan 1, 2011)

Any Ginjou Kuugo sets?


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jan 1, 2011)

> Requesting avatars of Teresa from Claymore.


----------



## kyochi (Jan 1, 2011)

I wonder if *Juli* would be so so kind as to make this request for me? >: lol


I would like Talho avatars, from Eureka 7. ;_; please and thank you 

And perhaps a 170x170 avatar?  
I'm sorry for asking for so much.


----------



## PlayStation (Jan 1, 2011)

Duffy said:


> Any Ginjou Kuugo sets?


Here's an attempt. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## choco bao bao (Jan 1, 2011)

150x200 avas of any anime character please (like the one I have on now).


----------



## Origami (Jan 1, 2011)

Porcelain said:


> Now I want a Asian Boy sig
> 
> *looks at Origami*



_Hope you like it <3 



_​


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 1, 2011)

You never cease to amaze me . <3


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 1, 2011)

PlayStation said:


> Here's an attempt.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Do you have the avy in 150x150 ?

And I'm re-requesting the Naruto Shippuuden Gaara *sig*


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 1, 2011)

^ its not yours to take only the requester can take it.....


----------



## Fear (Jan 1, 2011)

*Any *125x125 avatars.


----------



## Duffy (Jan 1, 2011)

PlayStation said:


> Here's an attempt.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I'll take it, thanks. If you have the avatar as 150x150 lemme know.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 1, 2011)

Squall x Rinoa avas or sets? pek


----------



## Sunako (Jan 1, 2011)

BrightlyDim said:


> Squall x Rinoa avas or sets? pek



Maybe if you provide stocks ...


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 1, 2011)

choco bao bao said:


> 150x200 avas of any anime character please (like the one I have on now).


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 1, 2011)

mind if i have these in 170x220 (its for another forum but i will rep you :33)


----------



## KohZa (Jan 1, 2011)

BrightlyDim said:


> Squall x Rinoa avas or sets? pek


----------



## Jackums (Jan 1, 2011)

Sorry, this is a really late, but; do you happen to have the stock for this?


----------



## Aggressor (Jan 2, 2011)

Hirako Shinji ava's please?


----------



## KohZa (Jan 2, 2011)

Aggressor said:


> Hirako Shinji ava's please?


----------



## Hustler (Jan 2, 2011)

Aggressor said:


> Hirako Shinji ava's please?


----------



## Vice (Jan 2, 2011)

Requesting Piccolo sets.


----------



## choco bao bao (Jan 2, 2011)

alisha said:


>


Taking them alllll <3
Sankyuuu


----------



## PlayStation (Jan 2, 2011)

Bobby said:


> Requesting Piccolo sets.



Rep n cred if using.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## -Shen- (Jan 2, 2011)

Any Onoki Sets ? (Sandaime Tsuchikage in Naruto)


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 2, 2011)

gumi and  rin and stocking separately   "jackums or Leo"


mix it with 170x220 and 150x150 :33


----------



## Origami (Jan 2, 2011)

_VampireKnights, Kagura, I'll see what I can do ;3


Kagura, I have no idea what you're looking for. >.>_​


----------



## Origami (Jan 2, 2011)

_VampireKnights

Rep and Credit my shop if using, please. ;3



_​


----------



## Juli (Jan 2, 2011)

Jackums said:


> Sorry, this is a really late, but; do you happen to have the stock for this?



 :3


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 2, 2011)

Date Masamune Ava's please~ 
Would like Date x Kojouro~


----------



## Vice (Jan 2, 2011)

PlayStation said:


> Rep n cred if using.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Awesome. Taking them all.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 2, 2011)

Requesting Inception avys , will Rep


----------



## Saturday (Jan 2, 2011)

My last request is a Pikachu and one Piece crossover avatar.


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 2, 2011)

Requesting Tesla avatars, from Bleach pweeze.


----------



## colours (Jan 2, 2011)

Gezimd said:


> Requesting Inception avys , will Rep


----------



## KohZa (Jan 2, 2011)

Porcelain said:


> Requesting Tesla avatars, from Bleach pweeze.


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 2, 2011)

Yayyy, thank you 

But I can't see the middle one


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 2, 2011)

matt smith doctor who requesting


----------



## Fear (Jan 2, 2011)

Any 125x125 Naruto, Bleach or cool looking avatars?


----------



## KohZa (Jan 2, 2011)

Porcelain said:


> Yayyy, thank you
> 
> But I can't see the middle one


how about now?


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 2, 2011)

Now I'll be taking all


----------



## KohZa (Jan 2, 2011)

Fear said:


> Any 125x125 Naruto, Bleach or cool looking avatars?


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 2, 2011)

colours said:


>



Great ! Thanks a Lot , do you have 150x150 ? that would be awesome !


----------



## colours (Jan 2, 2011)

Dexter said:


> matt smith doctor who requesting


----------



## Vice (Jan 2, 2011)

Raphael from the Ninja Turtles.


----------



## KohZa (Jan 2, 2011)

Bobby said:


> Raphael from the Ninja Turtles.


----------



## Vice (Jan 2, 2011)

Awesome          .


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 2, 2011)

Azula from Avatar: The Last Airbender series.


----------



## Origami (Jan 3, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Azula from Avatar: The Last Airbender series.



_There you go, rep and credit my shop if taking, please ;3

_​


----------



## Aggressor (Jan 3, 2011)

Hirako Shinji avatars :>


----------



## Origami (Jan 3, 2011)

Aggressor said:


> Hirako Shinji avatars :>



_Rep and Credit my shop, if using, please. =3

_​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 3, 2011)

Roy Mustang, Greed/Ling, Edward Elric or Alphonse Elric from _Full Metal Alchemist_, please. Reputation and credit will be given in advance.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Migooki (Jan 3, 2011)

Sailor Moon?


----------



## Origami (Jan 3, 2011)

_Working on both ;3_​


----------



## Kyōraku (Jan 3, 2011)

Gogeta
Any form (except non saiyan) (hence fanarts)


----------



## Hustler (Jan 3, 2011)

Kagura said:


> gumi and  rin and stocking separately   "jackums or Leo"
> 
> 
> mix it with 170x220 and 150x150 :33


----------



## Origami (Jan 3, 2011)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Roy Mustang, Greed/Ling, Edward Elric or Alphonse Elric from _Full Metal Alchemist_, please. Reputation and credit will be given in advance.
> 
> Thanks in advance.




_Hope you like it. Rep and Credit my shop if using, please. ;3_
​
Miyuki's come right up ;3


----------



## Kαrin (Jan 3, 2011)

Luna Lovegood avys, anyone? :33 Actress, please.


----------



## Origami (Jan 3, 2011)

_Miyuki:

Rep and Credit my shop if using, please. ;3 


_​


----------



## Origami (Jan 3, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Luna Lovegood avys, anyone? :33 Actress, please.



_As 'Evanna Lynch' or in Harry Potter?_​


----------



## Kαrin (Jan 3, 2011)

Origami said:


> _As 'Evanna Lynch' or in Harry Potter?_​



Yes, Evanna Lynch. :33 as Luna, or as herself, both are fine.


----------



## Origami (Jan 3, 2011)

_Rep and Credit my shop if using, please ;3

_​


----------



## Kαrin (Jan 3, 2011)

Origami said:


> _Rep and Credit my shop if using, please ;3
> 
> _​



Thank you! *takes all*


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 3, 2011)

Hustler said:


>



yesss THANKS SOO MUCH LEO  

taking all


----------



## PlayStation (Jan 3, 2011)

Pokemon avatars   ?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 3, 2011)

colours said:


>



thanks, will rep when not sealed which is like 1 day


----------



## colours (Jan 3, 2011)

gotcha


----------



## Vice (Jan 3, 2011)

Requesting Zabuza sigs.


----------



## Sunako (Jan 3, 2011)

GrimmUlqui sigs?  pervertedonesgetsbonus


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 3, 2011)

Tesla and Nnoitora avies ?


----------



## Migooki (Jan 3, 2011)

Origami said:


> Miyuki:
> 
> Rep and Credit my shop if using, please. ;3



Taking these, thank you!


----------



## santanico (Jan 3, 2011)

Hyde avatars? (150 x 200), c'mon j-rock fans!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 3, 2011)

Hwang Mi Hee avas?


----------



## -Shen- (Jan 4, 2011)

Any Kabutomaru Sets ? (Kabuto infused with Orochimaru)

Or any Twin Characters from Naruto Sets (Naruto//Sasuke Sets or Madara//Sasuke Sets or Kabuto//Orochimaru Sets)

Any Characters you can combine for the twin character sets as long it will be cool looking


----------



## Libra (Jan 4, 2011)

Does anyone have any Nami sets, avys or anything?  More specifically with the time skip.

I believe I asked this before, but that was a while ago, so I figured to try again.


----------



## Origami (Jan 4, 2011)

_Oh, I've been so busy. I'll work on the majority later, me pinky promise ;3 

I'm glad you liked what I made everyone ;3 _​


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 4, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Date Masamune Ava's please~
> Would like Date x Kojouro~



No one loves me


----------



## Hustler (Jan 4, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> No one loves me



Yaoi :taichou


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 4, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Yaoi :taichou



Shuttup . Will take all, and stock for first ava plox


----------



## Hustler (Jan 4, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Shuttup . Will take all, and stock for first ava plox



I'm ashamed we share the same birthday jkz, yaoi is pathetic


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 4, 2011)

Hustler said:


> I'm ashamed we share the same birthday jkz, yaoi is pathetic



Thank you & that hurts Hustler. That hurts the heart mang


----------



## Origami (Jan 4, 2011)

_Rep and Credit my shop, please, if using ;3


Bobby:





Sunako: (I don't do perverted sigs, sorry. v.v)

The first one was so annoying, (+12 layers) >.>





Porcelain and Starr, I can't find good stock v.v

Working on the rest ;3​_​


----------



## PlayStation (Jan 4, 2011)

Laymond Ra said:


> Hwang Mi Hee avas?





sorry if those are not what you want.


----------



## Origami (Jan 4, 2011)

_Laymond Ra:

(Aw, I made ones for Laymond Ra too ;3)

Rep and Credit my shop if using, please ;3





As for the pokemon avies, will work on them as well. =3_​


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 4, 2011)

Avatars of Kakuzu from Naruto, please.


----------



## PlayStation (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm sorry Origami,and don't worry mine are not as great as yours :3



Starr said:


> Hyde avatars? (150 x 200), c'mon j-rock fans!






Sorry if those aren't Hyde, but I'm pretty sure on the first one.


----------



## Origami (Jan 4, 2011)

_Playstation:

Don't worry about the avatars. Yours are by far nicer than mine.





Working, working, working ;3 
_​


----------



## PlayStation (Jan 4, 2011)

Origami said:


> _Playstation:
> 
> Don't worry about the avatars. Yours are by far nicer than mine.
> 
> ...



That's some sexy stuff, thanks Origami.


----------



## miih (Jan 4, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> Avatars of Kakuzu from Naruto, please.







Hope you like them. My first time doing something like this. 
No need to credit just rep if you take.<3​


----------



## Origami (Jan 4, 2011)

_Best I can do, sorry. I didn't find any stock >.>

VampireKnights:






Still working ;3_​


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 4, 2011)

Taking these then. Thanks.


----------



## Vice (Jan 4, 2011)

Would like some Kakashi sigs.


----------



## Raven Rider (Jan 4, 2011)

May anyone make me a set of Nemu Asakura?


----------



## Origami (Jan 4, 2011)

_I'll do them ;3 

Give me some time =3 

Me likie ^.^_​


----------



## miih (Jan 4, 2011)

Bobby said:


> Would like some Kakashi sigs.




Some simple icons! You don't need to credit if you take any, just rep please. <3​


----------



## Vice (Jan 4, 2011)

miih said:


> Some simple icons! You don't need to credit if you take any, just rep please. <3​



Thank you. They're awesome, but I was hoping for sigs to add to my collection.


----------



## miih (Jan 4, 2011)

Bobby said:


> Thank you. They're awesome, but I was hoping for sigs to add to my collection.



So sorry! It looks like I'm way to tired to be sitting at the computer. I actually read it as 'icons'. This is what you get for skimming texts. If you give me some time, I'll make signatures for the icons as well. ;_;​


----------



## Vice (Jan 4, 2011)

miih said:


> So sorry! It looks like I'm way to tired to be sitting at the computer. I actually read it as 'icons'. This is what you get for skimming texts. If you give me some time, I'll make signatures for the icons as well. ;_;​



Again, you are awesome. I especially like the last one though.


----------



## Origami (Jan 4, 2011)

Jade Turtle said:


> Does anyone have any Nami sets, avys or anything?  More specifically with the time skip.
> 
> I believe I asked this before, but that was a while ago, so I figured to try again.



_Sorry these suck v.v







Trans:



Rep and Credit my shop, please ;3_​


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 4, 2011)

A little late, but thanks .


----------



## Libra (Jan 4, 2011)

Origami said:


> _Sorry these suck v.v
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coolios, I like all of them!  Total Reps and Cred.


----------



## Origami (Jan 4, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> May anyone make me a set of Nemu Asakura?



_Hope you like them ;3 Rep and Credit my shop if you're using them, please =3











_​


----------



## Raven Rider (Jan 4, 2011)

Origami said:


> _Hope you like them ;3 Rep and Credit my shop if you're using them, please =3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Arigatou


----------



## Keion (Jan 4, 2011)

Anime: Spice and Wolf
Character: Horo (I think she's also called Holo)
*OR*
Anime: Black Cat
Character: Train Heartnet 

Just avatars.


----------



## Origami (Jan 4, 2011)

_I'll do it *Raises both hands* ;3_​


----------



## miih (Jan 4, 2011)

Bobby said:


> Again, you are awesome. I especially like the last one though.


 

  These are yet again, very simple. I need to practice more. ;_;


----------



## Vice (Jan 4, 2011)

miih said:


> These are yet again, very simple. I need to practice more. ;_;



My goodness. Unfortunately I repped you from before, so I have to wait 24 hours.


----------



## miih (Jan 4, 2011)

Bobby said:


> My goodness. Unfortunately I repped you from before, so I have to wait 24 hours.


Oh, that's not necessary! You asked for signatures from the beginning and I misunderstood. I'm also not that happy with the way the signatures turned out. It's pretty obvious that it was my first time trying my hand at signatures. I usually just color manga and make icons from it. ;_;​


----------



## Origami (Jan 4, 2011)

*La la la` =3*

_Keion:

Hope you like them, rep and credit my shop if using any, please ;3 


_​


----------



## Keion (Jan 4, 2011)

Origami said:


> _Keion:
> 
> Hope you like them, rep and credit my shop if using any, please ;3
> 
> ...


So amazing, thank you; 

Edit: I'll have to re-sized them at bit and I might add a border; but I will still give you credit and I gotta spread before giving you rep again.


----------



## Vice (Jan 4, 2011)

miih said:


> Oh, that's not necessary! You asked for signatures from the beginning and I misunderstood. I'm also not that happy with the way the signatures turned out. It's pretty obvious that it was my first time trying my hand at signatures. I usually just color manga and make icons from it. ;_;​



They look good. No worries.


----------



## Origami (Jan 4, 2011)

Keion said:


> Anime: Spice and Wolf
> Character: Horo (I think she's also called Holo)
> *OR*
> Anime: Black Cat
> ...



_Since he doesn't have any good stocks (Or I haven't found any,) the avatars are a bit shady.. 3=



I seriously did not find any good stock >.< -sigh-_​


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 4, 2011)

PlayStation said:


> sorry if those are not what you want.





Origami said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> _​


Oh my, thank you! 

They look wonderful, btw 

I'll take these and leave the rest to anyone else who might want them~


----------



## Keion (Jan 4, 2011)

Origami said:


> _Since he doesn't have any good stocks (Or I haven't found any,) the avatars are a bit shady.. 3=
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously did not find any good stock >.< -sigh-_​


I know,  
He's awesome and yet he lacks fanart. 
But, thank you,


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jan 4, 2011)

Axel x Roxas please. <3
re-addicted to the pairing *3*


----------



## Saturday (Jan 4, 2011)

A pikachu and One piece crossover avy and/or sig.


----------



## Origami (Jan 4, 2011)

_I'll see what I can do to both later. ;3
Why not request at my shop? My rules aren't hard to follow -sigh- that way I can housekeep you ;3 even though I don't have any workers. _​


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jan 4, 2011)

Because I don't have a stock?
And although your work it beautiful and I would love for you to do my request, it was a request for anyone.


----------



## Origami (Jan 4, 2011)

_True but I ish greedy *Muwahaha* 
Ahem, I mean, I'm so tired but I want to do it so bad .. ugh.. 

Health! Photoshop<3 Health! Photoshop<3Health! Photoshop<3 Health! Photoshop<3Health! Photoshop<3 Health! Photoshop<3

MOM?!

Sorry, momma wins. -sigh-

Merci for saying my work is beautiful, that's just white-flat exaggeration =3_​


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jan 4, 2011)

Haha, I know the feeling.
I'll stop spamming now, but if you ever need some workers I'd be happy to help, assuming I can make my photoshop work again. ><


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 4, 2011)

Aww, I'd just like some Kiba Inuzuka then plz. ;3


----------



## Keion (Jan 4, 2011)

Harley Quinn said:


> Axel x Roxas please. <3
> re-addicted to the pairing *3*


I wanted to give it a try, 
I'm still learning, this is actually my first avatar;​


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow, super cute, I love the stock. :3
Could you maybe post it?
Thanks!


----------



## Keion (Jan 4, 2011)

Harley Quinn said:


> Wow, super cute, I love the stock. :3
> Could you maybe post it?
> Thanks!


your welcome, 

*Spoiler*: _stock_


----------



## miih (Jan 4, 2011)

Porcelain said:


> Aww, I'd just like some Kiba Inuzuka then plz. ;3


Random!modern Kiba is random.​


----------



## Vice (Jan 4, 2011)

Am I allowed to request something I already have be worked on here? I don't see anything about it in the rules, but I just want to make sure.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 4, 2011)

Silver surfer avys , and Assassin's creed brotherhood avys if possible . Will rep .


----------



## KohZa (Jan 4, 2011)

Porcelain said:


> Aww, I'd just like some Kiba Inuzuka then plz. ;3


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 4, 2011)

miih said:


> Random!modern Kiba is random.​



Perfect


----------



## santanico (Jan 4, 2011)

Blood + avatars? (150 x 200) perferrably Saya, Kai and/or Diva


----------



## colours (Jan 4, 2011)

Starr said:


> Blood + avatars? (150 x 200) perferrably Saya, Kai and/or Diva



just rep if you want any :]


----------



## santanico (Jan 4, 2011)

your ah-mazing 
taking 'em all.


----------



## colours (Jan 4, 2011)

glad ya like :]


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jan 4, 2011)

Any dark, bloody, or vampire-y stuff?


----------



## colours (Jan 4, 2011)

Vampire Princess said:


> Any dark, bloody, or vampire-y stuff?



just rep if ya like


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 4, 2011)

umm any random avys with stockings and and anime girls please


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 4, 2011)

Any Hinata avvys? 150x150 & 150x200


----------



## KohZa (Jan 4, 2011)

Kagura said:


> umm any random avys with stockings and and anime girls please


 



hope the last 3 avatr is the anime girl you want.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 4, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> hope the last 3 avatr is the anime girl you want.



i like them all  

thanks zan


----------



## Vice (Jan 5, 2011)

Hate to use such a general term, but any avys and sigs that would be considered badass would be great.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 5, 2011)

Milkshake said:


> Any Hinata avvys? 150x150 & 150x200


----------



## Vice (Jan 5, 2011)

Bobby said:


> Hate to use such a general term, but any avys and sigs that would be considered badass would be great.



In regards to this: skulls. I want some badass skull avatars.


----------



## -Shen- (Jan 5, 2011)

Origami said:


> _Best I can do, sorry. I didn't find any stock >.>
> 
> VampireKnights:
> 
> ...


Super Awesome be ready to see me both at your shop and here requesting for more stuffs. (I like your works) If anybody can do the twin char request, I will be grateful


----------



## KohZa (Jan 5, 2011)

Bobby said:


> In regards to this: skulls. I want some badass skull avatars.


 

like this one?​


----------



## miih (Jan 5, 2011)

Gezimd said:


> Silver surfer avys , and Assassin's creed brotherhood avys if possible . Will rep .



​I hope I gave you the right version of Assassins Creed. I've only ever played the beginning of the first game so I can't really tell. ;_;


​


Bobby said:


> Hate to use such a general term, but any avys and  sigs that would be considered badass would be great.


I know that you requested more specific badassery later but I needed an excuse to make a Thorrfinn icon. <3


​


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 5, 2011)

miih said:


> ​I hope I gave you the right version of Assassins Creed. I've only ever played the beginning of the first game so I can't really tell. ;_;
> ​



Thank you so much , they're all awesome , repped .


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 5, 2011)

1. Prototype avas/sigs
2. Gogeta avas/sigs
3. Itachi sigs
Thanks


----------



## Vice (Jan 5, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> like this one?​



Yup. Unfortunately, I'm under the 24-hour rule.


----------



## Vice (Jan 5, 2011)

miih said:


> I know that you requested more specific badassery later but I needed an excuse to make a Thorrfinn icon. <3
> 
> 
> ​



Awesome.


----------



## miih (Jan 5, 2011)

Gogeta said:


> 1. Prototype avas/sigs
> 2. Gogeta avas/sigs
> 3. Itachi sigs
> Thanks






One prototype set <3​


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 5, 2011)

Newton said:


> some i made a short while back



posted a week ago.... the person who requested never took any of them

mine now if allowed


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 5, 2011)

More Azula from Avatar the Airbender series. More dynamic scenes/interesting avatars/sets please.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 5, 2011)

Avy
Graham Akers with the scar on his face.


----------



## colours (Jan 5, 2011)

Grimmjow said:


> Avy
> Graham Akers with the scar on his face.



just rep if use {some are without scar cause there weren't too many with}


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 5, 2011)

I'll take this thanks ~


----------



## colours (Jan 5, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> More Azula from Avatar the Airbender series. More dynamic scenes/interesting avatars/sets please.



just rep if you take them ~


----------



## Sillay (Jan 5, 2011)

Avys of Yuuki Kuran from Vampire Knight?


----------



## Aiku (Jan 5, 2011)

Any Pein avatars or signatures? Deva Path please.


----------



## KohZa (Jan 5, 2011)

Aiku said:


> Any Pein avatars or signatures? Deva Path please.


only got avatar 


just rep.​


----------



## Aiku (Jan 5, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> only got avatar
> 
> 
> just rep.​



They all look great. I'll take them all, thank you.


----------



## rice (Jan 5, 2011)

Aiku said:


> Any Pein avatars or signatures? Deva Path please.


----------



## Aiku (Jan 5, 2011)

I'll take these too. Thank you, Frango.


----------



## rice (Jan 5, 2011)

Sillay said:


> Avys of Yuuki Kuran from Vampire Knight?


----------



## Vice (Jan 5, 2011)

Zabuza and Kakashi avatars, please.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jan 5, 2011)

colours said:


> just rep if ya like



Thanks. You're awesome.


----------



## colours (Jan 5, 2011)

glad ya like


----------



## Blaze (Jan 5, 2011)

Someone give me an epic and manly Guts from berserk set.

Oh yea the ava size is 150x200.


----------



## KohZa (Jan 5, 2011)

Vile said:


> Zabuza and Kakashi avatars, please.


 

no need to rep me since you already rep me last time i made your ava.​


----------



## Keion (Jan 5, 2011)

Kimi ni Todoke avatars?


----------



## Vice (Jan 5, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> no need to rep me since you already rep me last time i made your ava.​



You are pretty awesome.


----------



## colours (Jan 5, 2011)

Blaze said:


> Someone give me an epic and manly Guts from berserk set.
> 
> Oh yea the ava size is 150x200.



just rep if taking ~


----------



## Blaze (Jan 5, 2011)

colours said:


> just rep if taking ~


I think I'll be stupid not to take it.


----------



## colours (Jan 5, 2011)

sweet, just rep when use then


----------



## Vice (Jan 5, 2011)

Oh my goodness. Those Berserk sets are amazing, colours.

Could you do the same thing for me with Kakashi?


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 5, 2011)

yes, they are indeed so pretty 

Any Ino and/or anime girls with milkshakes avatars? 

150x200 AND/OR 150x150, I wanna em sparkly, pretty and beautiful peas and tanks <333


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 6, 2011)

guys its easy to just REQUEST AT HER SHOP i think 

this place is for anyone.........>_>


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 6, 2011)

miih said:


> One prototype set <3​



Taking

Thanks :33


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 6, 2011)

I want to request The Force Unleashed Starkiller(The Apprentice) with and without stalker armor avys , I would really really appreciate it , thank you .


----------



## Origami (Jan 6, 2011)

Keion said:


> Kimi ni Todoke avatars?



_There you go ;3 



Rep and Credit my shop if using, please. ;3 _​


----------



## colours (Jan 6, 2011)

Vile said:


> Oh my goodness. Those Berserk sets are amazing, colours.
> 
> Could you do the same thing for me with Kakashi?





Milkshake said:


> yes, they are indeed so pretty
> 
> Any Ino and/or anime girls with milkshakes avatars?
> 
> 150x200 AND/OR 150x150, I wanna em sparkly, pretty and beautiful peas and tanks <333



sure guys :]



Kagura said:


> guys its easy to just REQUEST AT HER SHOP i think
> 
> this place is for anyone.........>_>



yeah but you and others have requests for other icon makers such as hustler and others have requested for juli

but yeah this is for anyone to take


----------



## Soldier (Jan 6, 2011)

Anyone up for some Red x Green (Pokemon) sets or avatars?


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 6, 2011)

colours said:


> yeah but you and others have requests for other icon makers such as hustler and others have requested for juli
> 
> but yeah this is for anyone to take



i guess your right  

hmm yeah it is xD


----------



## miih (Jan 6, 2011)

Soldier said:


> Anyone up for some Red x Green (Pokemon) sets or avatars?





​
No need to credit, just rep if you take. <3​


----------



## colours (Jan 6, 2011)

Vile said:


> Oh my goodness. Those Berserk sets are amazing, colours.
> 
> Could you do the same thing for me with Kakashi?



just rep ~


----------



## colours (Jan 6, 2011)

Milkshake said:


> yes, they are indeed so pretty
> 
> Any Ino and/or anime girls with milkshakes avatars?
> 
> 150x200 AND/OR 150x150, I wanna em sparkly, pretty and beautiful peas and tanks <333



sorry, forgot about 150x200
and ino 

if you still want the shake ladys just rep please ~


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 6, 2011)

SHAKESSS!

ffff colours you are amazing just the way you are *sings* :33

wow, thank you so much  really, you give so much and i just 

so noble.


----------



## colours (Jan 6, 2011)

^ i forgot to post one more


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 6, 2011)

i'll have to get back to you on that rep thing

already repped you for my set 

i wonder how many i've sent to you in all lol


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 6, 2011)

Requesting some Sumomomo Momomo plz


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 6, 2011)

any ami usagi rei and makoto and minako avys PLEASE (or them in their seishi forms)

or them paired together


----------



## colours (Jan 6, 2011)

Porcelain said:


> Requesting some Sumomomo Momomo plz



just rep if taking ~


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 6, 2011)

colours said:


> just rep if taking ~



My love for you is back   

aaaaaand i have to spread ;<


----------



## colours (Jan 6, 2011)

it should've never have left 

i watch where you post, all of you


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 6, 2011)

i know that


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 6, 2011)

Gezimd said:


> I want to request The Force Unleashed Starkiller(The Apprentice) with and without stalker armor avys , I would really really appreciate it , thank you .



In case someone didn't see it


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 6, 2011)

Cute NejiHina sets ?


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 6, 2011)

BrightlyDim said:


> Cute NejiHina sets ?



? do want older nejihina or young nejihina?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 6, 2011)

Either :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 6, 2011)

kk                  .


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 6, 2011)

one cute set 






and ahem one Smexy but pretty set 


*Spoiler*: __ 









enjoy


----------



## Judecious (Jan 7, 2011)

Hokage Set


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 7, 2011)

Some avatars of Enishi Yukishiro from Rurouni Kenshin, please.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 7, 2011)

Kagura said:


> any ami usagi rei and makoto and minako avys PLEASE (or them in their seishi forms)
> 
> or them paired together



umm please (colours)


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 7, 2011)

Kagura said:


> one cute set
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks ~ <33


----------



## Origami (Jan 7, 2011)

Gezimd said:


> In case someone didn't see it



_Saw it:

Rep and credit my shop if using any, please =3



_​


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 7, 2011)

Origami said:


> _Saw it:
> 
> Rep and credit my shop if using any, please =3
> 
> ...



Thanks , it's very cool .


----------



## Origami (Jan 7, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Hokage Set



_I only found Minato ... sorry if this sucks v.v

Well, if in case you're using, rep and credit my shop, please. ;3




_​


----------



## colours (Jan 7, 2011)

Kagura said:


> any ami usagi rei and makoto and minako avys PLEASE (or them in their seishi forms)
> 
> or them paired together



got it


----------



## Soldier (Jan 7, 2011)

miih said:


> ​
> No need to credit, just rep if you take. <3​



Thanks much. ;w;


----------



## Vice (Jan 7, 2011)

Epic abstract set, please.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jan 7, 2011)

Gajeel Redfox set please.


----------



## Origami (Jan 7, 2011)

Vile said:


> Epic abstract set, please.



_Hope it's epic enough, if not taking, I'll post it in the giveaway section. If you're using, rep and credit my shop, please ;3



_​


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 7, 2011)

Any Sumomomo Momomo.

Just 150x200 plz.

*looks at Origami-chan*


----------



## Vice (Jan 7, 2011)

Origami said:


> _Hope it's epic enough, if not taking, I'll post it in the giveaway section. If you're using, rep and credit my shop, please ;3
> 
> 
> 
> _​



Thank you.


----------



## Origami (Jan 7, 2011)

Porcelain said:


> Any Sumomomo Momomo.
> 
> Just 150x200 plz.
> 
> *looks at Origami-chan*



_Lol, I'm searching for a good stock <3



Edit: Hope you like it, really.. I know they're not so pretty but.. please, tell me if you don't like them (Is feeling guilty that you repped me in advance) I hope you like them, yummie-buns <3 <3 <3


_​


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 7, 2011)

I'll take the first and third ones.

Can you make more...?  

If not, that's fine :3


----------



## miih (Jan 7, 2011)

Eisenheim said:


> Gajeel Redfox set please.





I wasn't so happy with the text version of the signature so I uploaded a textless version as well. Rep if you take, no need to credit. I hope you like.​


----------



## santanico (Jan 7, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> Some avatars of Enishi Yukishiro from Rurouni Kenshin, please.



wasn't sure what kind of border you wanted. let me know.


----------



## Vice (Jan 7, 2011)

Batman sigs, please.


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 7, 2011)

Starr said:


> wasn't sure what kind of border you wanted. let me know.


Nah, no border's needed, thanks.

I'm 24'd so I'll rep later.


----------



## Judecious (Jan 7, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Hokage Set



Anyone


----------



## Duffy (Jan 7, 2011)

Any kimmimaro sets, sigs or ava's?


----------



## The Potential (Jan 7, 2011)

Any SuperSentai/PowerRangers, Avy's, Set's, Sig's?


----------



## colours (Jan 8, 2011)

Kagura said:


> any ami usagi rei and makoto and minako avys PLEASE (or them in their seishi forms)
> 
> or them paired together









rep if you take ~


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 8, 2011)

colours said:


> rep if you take ~



OMG i love them all  

rei and usagi one LOL xD 

will rep AGAIN when i spread thanks


----------



## RedAsATomato (Jan 8, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Anyone



But I thought Origami did this one. See below?



Origami said:


> _I only found Minato ... sorry if this sucks v.v
> 
> Well, if in case you're using, rep and credit my shop, please. ;3
> 
> ...


----------



## Kαrin (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm gonna request Sailor Mars and Sailor Mercury avys again, since the ones before me were all taken .


----------



## Origami (Jan 8, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> I'm gonna request Sailor Mars and Sailor Mercury avys again, since the ones before me were all taken .



_Yush, ma'am ;3

Rep and credit my shop if using any, please ^.^

_​


----------



## Kαrin (Jan 8, 2011)

Origami said:


> _Yush, ma'am ;3
> 
> Rep and credit my shop if using any, please ^.^
> 
> _​



Sankyuu :33 need to spread first. // and now 24 h'd -.- I'll rep later ^^


----------



## Sunako (Jan 8, 2011)

Any Skins?


----------



## miih (Jan 8, 2011)

Duffy said:


> Any kimmimaro sets, sigs or ava's?



Messed around with photoshop and came up with a set. Not too happy with it but thought that I might as well post it. I hope you like it!


----------



## Vice (Jan 8, 2011)

Vile said:


> Batman sigs, please.


----------



## Origami (Jan 8, 2011)

Sunako said:


> Any Skins?



_Rep and Credit my shop if taking any ;3 

_​


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jan 8, 2011)

Did Sillay ever take these? If not, can others take them?


----------



## -Shen- (Jan 8, 2011)

Any Awesome Naruto Characters Sets ?


----------



## Eisenheim (Jan 8, 2011)

Reqeusting for a hot Erza Scarlet set.


----------



## Sillay (Jan 9, 2011)

I feel pretty terrible for not checking this thread sooner  Thanks! And will rep/credit. But VampirePrincess, since I didn't check the thread for four-five days, you can take a couple if you want. [I feel guilty for leaving you hanging]  I just request the second one since it's my favourite out of the four.


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 9, 2011)

May Chang / Roy / Riza avatars? (FMA)

will use them at a later date but I will definitely appreciate it as I am such a little set ho


----------



## RedAsATomato (Jan 9, 2011)

VampireKnights said:


> Any Awesome Naruto Characters Sets ?



Umm... I gave it a shot?


----------



## colours (Jan 9, 2011)

Eisenheim said:


> Reqeusting for a hot Erza Scarlet set.







rep & cred if you decide to use :]


----------



## Sunako (Jan 9, 2011)

I'll take this one :3


----------



## Vice (Jan 9, 2011)

Epic Dallas Cowboys set? :WOW


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 9, 2011)

I want to request an epic Tobi set if anyone has it .


----------



## m o l o k o (Jan 9, 2011)

paradise kiss anyone? :>


----------



## Origami (Jan 9, 2011)

m o l o k o said:


> paradise kiss anyone? :>



_Rep and Credit my shop if using any,



Too much work results bad results? _​


----------



## m o l o k o (Jan 9, 2011)

taking these <3


----------



## Migooki (Jan 9, 2011)

Does anyone have any nice animated avatars of Ayumi Hamasaki in 126x252? Rep will be given.


----------



## Sillay (Jan 9, 2011)

Avatars of the girls of Fairy Tale? :}


----------



## kyochi (Jan 9, 2011)

Edmund Pevensie (Skandar Keynes) avatars? >:


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 9, 2011)

Requesting Sai from Naruto <3


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jan 9, 2011)

Probably gonna make some just avatars of Sai later, will probably post in the giveaway thread. :3
No pressure to wear, just gave it a shot.


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 9, 2011)

Harley Quinn said:


> Probably gonna make some just avatars of Sai later, will probably post in the giveaway thread. :3
> No pressure to wear, just gave it a shot.



fuck, this is hot 

I might miss the giveaways ones :{

but thank you <3


----------



## -Shen- (Jan 10, 2011)

RedAsATomato said:


> Umm... I gave it a shot?



Hmm...Nice. Anybody else ?


----------



## Kαrin (Jan 10, 2011)

Sasuke manga avys?  From part 2 chapters, please. (150x150)


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 10, 2011)

Sexy Date or Kojuro x Date ava's please~


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 10, 2011)

sailor Jupiter and sailor mars avys

150x150 please


----------



## colours (Jan 10, 2011)

Kagura said:


> sailor Jupiter and sailor mars avys
> 
> 150x150 please







just rep if taking ~


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 10, 2011)

colours said:


> just rep if taking ~



ok now how many times do i have to rep you   now 3 times again i feel  OK I WILL DO THAT AGAIN XD

THANK YOU SOO MUCH (can i have the stock for the forth


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 10, 2011)

Sexy Jonghyung please :33


----------



## colours (Jan 10, 2011)

Kagura said:


> ok now how many times do i have to rep you   now 3 times again i feel  OK I WILL DO THAT AGAIN XD
> 
> THANK YOU SOO MUCH (can i have the stock for the forth



i didn't save none of the stock 

so sorry


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 10, 2011)

Any 150x200 kpop avatars? Preferably someone from 2NE1, Hyosung from Secret, or Eunjung from T-ara.

I'm just bored, but too uninspired to do anything about it.


----------



## KohZa (Jan 10, 2011)

Caelus said:


> Any 150x200 kpop avatars? Preferably someone from 2NE1, Hyosung from Secret, or Eunjung from T-ara.
> 
> I'm just bored, but too uninspired to do anything about it.



 i hope i got it right.it hard to find good hyosung stock .just rep.


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 10, 2011)

Porcelain said:


> Sexy Jonghyung please :33



So no one misses it :33


----------



## KohZa (Jan 10, 2011)

Porcelain said:


> So no one misses it :33



 i hope i got it right.just rep no cred required.


----------



## Vice (Jan 11, 2011)

Batman sigs? Please?


----------



## -Shen- (Jan 11, 2011)

Epic Naruto Character Sets ?


----------



## kyochi (Jan 11, 2011)

Kyochi said:


> Edmund Pevensie (Skandar Keynes) avatars? >:



Pleeeeeeeeeease?  


Or you know what, how about.... 

How about.... Talho avatars? From Eureka 7.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 11, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Sexy Date or Kojuro x Date ava's please~



          .


----------



## God Movement (Jan 11, 2011)

katy perry avatars


----------



## santanico (Jan 11, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Sasuke manga avys?  From part 2 chapters, please. (150x150)



this is all I got.


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jan 11, 2011)

Vile said:


> Batman sigs? Please?


----------



## Vice (Jan 11, 2011)

Harley Quinn said:


>



          .


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 11, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> i hope i got it right.just rep no cred required.



This. Is. Fantastic.


----------



## Migooki (Jan 11, 2011)

Any avatars of Sailor Moon or other non-SM magical girls?


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 11, 2011)

is sailor moon ok ?i have some in the giveaway?


----------



## Mozu (Jan 11, 2011)

Any Black Swan or NINE (Marion preferably) avatars would be lovely~ if you have.


----------



## Migooki (Jan 11, 2011)

Kagura said:


> http://img140.imageshack.us/img140/2095/121f.png



Thank you, I shall take this. You have been repped.


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jan 11, 2011)

Mozu said:


> Any Black Swan or NINE (Marion preferably) avatars would be lovely~ if you have.


----------



## Kαrin (Jan 12, 2011)

Starr said:


> this is all I got.



KYAAAH I love them  Thanks!


----------



## Vice (Jan 12, 2011)

Any Kakashi manga part 2/Shippuden avatars?


----------



## choco bao bao (Jan 12, 2011)

150x200 anime characters please (like the one I have now) :33


----------



## kyochi (Jan 12, 2011)

Kyochi said:


> Edmund Pevensie (Skandar Keynes) avatars? >:





Kyochi said:


> How about.... Talho avatars? From Eureka 7.



((((((     .


----------



## Hustler (Jan 12, 2011)

Zancrow ava's anyone??


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 12, 2011)

Shunsui/Gogeta avas/sigs please


----------



## m o l o k o (Jan 12, 2011)

​


----------



## kyochi (Jan 12, 2011)

^ Bless you Mia, bless you.  Thank you so much. <3 lol 

Taking all. 


EDIT: 24 hour'ed.  ...damn.


----------



## Laix (Jan 12, 2011)

VampireKnights said:


> Epic Naruto Character Sets ?






Now 2 people have tried. If you are still not happy, go to a shop.



God Movement said:


> katy perry avatars







Vile said:


> Any Kakashi manga part 2/Shippuden avatars?







choco bao bao said:


> 150x200 anime characters please (like the one I have now)






If taking - Rep. Cred would be aweswum. 
​


----------



## Migooki (Jan 12, 2011)

Anyone got avatars of meganekko (girls with glasses) with long black hair?


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 12, 2011)

Any Banagher Links avatars? Prefer him with his pilot outfit if possible.

Also 150x200


----------



## Sillay (Jan 12, 2011)

Vocaloid?


----------



## m o l o k o (Jan 12, 2011)

Miyuki said:


> Anyone got avatars of meganekko (girls with glasses) with long black hair?


​


----------



## KohZa (Jan 12, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Zancrow ava's anyone??


 

i hope i got the one you want.there wasn't so much of him yet.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jan 12, 2011)

Sillay said:


> I feel pretty terrible for not checking this thread sooner  Thanks! And will rep/credit. But VampirePrincess, since I didn't check the thread for four-five days, you can take a couple if you want. [I feel guilty for leaving you hanging]  I just request the second one since it's my favourite out of the four.



Oh no, you can have them all if you want. I was just checking.... They are rightfully yours since you requested them.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jan 12, 2011)

Any Black Gold Saw???


----------



## Sillay (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks, Kagura.  I'm a total whore for vocaloid, and Gumi is so adorable. <3 And just for reference, I _am_ taking the last five (?) avys that I didn't quote; it's just that there's ten images allowed per post.  I'll start repping you as soon as I'm on a real computer though, so I can leave lovely rep messages too :]


----------



## santanico (Jan 12, 2011)

Rukia/Ichigo avatars (150 x 200)please?


----------



## Hustler (Jan 12, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> i hope i got the one you want.there wasn't so much of him yet.



Will take these , thank you :33


----------



## Sakubo (Jan 12, 2011)

Persona 3; any cute/badass sets of the main character (aka Minato Arisato)?


----------



## KohZa (Jan 13, 2011)

Starr said:


> Rukia/Ichigo avatars (150 x 200)please?


----------



## Vice (Jan 13, 2011)

TMNT sigs please?


----------



## santanico (Jan 13, 2011)

Those are all so cute, thank you!


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 13, 2011)

No love for Shunsui and Gogeta?


----------



## Laix (Jan 13, 2011)

If nobody makes your request, then just go to a shop. 

*VampirePrincess*


----------



## Soldier (Jan 13, 2011)

Avatar: The Last Airbender, anyone?
Preferably Sokka, Toph or Zuko.


----------



## Sunako (Jan 13, 2011)

^ Exactly that! Some _Mai_ would be nice , also ...


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 13, 2011)

I need a good Naruto sig, nothing specific.


----------



## Epik High (Jan 13, 2011)

Gray said:


> I need a good Naruto sig, nothing specific.



Here's a Naruto signature, but whether it's good or not depends entirely on what you prefer, what that being said I hope you like it:


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 13, 2011)

Jaejoong avas plox


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 13, 2011)

sailor Jupiter and mars or just makoto and rei 

170x220 please


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jan 13, 2011)

Laix said:


> If nobody makes your request, then just go to a shop.
> 
> *VampirePrincess*



Thanks, Laix!

But perhaps, does anyone have a Black Gold Saw sig? It doesn't have to be really pretty; simple is fine.


----------



## santanico (Jan 14, 2011)

Soldier said:


> Avatar: The Last Airbender, anyone?
> Preferably Sokka, Toph or Zuko.


----------



## santanico (Jan 14, 2011)

Kagura said:


> sailor Jupiter and mars or just makoto and rei
> 
> 170x220 please


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 14, 2011)

i like this one :33 thanks


----------



## Soldier (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks much~


----------



## Kαrin (Jan 14, 2011)

Any Rainie Yang avys? :33


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 14, 2011)

Avatars of Dark Schneider from _Bastard!!_, please.


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 14, 2011)

Any violent scenes of Higurashi No Naku Koro Ni (Kai, if possible). Avatars plox.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 14, 2011)

Yui avatars? (from K-ON!)


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 14, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Any Rainie Yang avys? :33



​


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 14, 2011)

Yasopp said:


> Here's a Naruto signature, but whether it's good or not depends entirely on what you prefer, what that being said I hope you like it:


Perfect, thank you!


----------



## Sillay (Jan 14, 2011)

Does anyone have Hinata or Ino avys? :]


----------



## blackfire96 (Jan 14, 2011)

i was wondering if anyone had any Edward Elric avys?? or how about sigs??


----------



## Paptala (Jan 14, 2011)

blackfire96 said:


> i was wondering if anyone had any Edward Elric avys?? or how about sigs??


No sigs, but I have an avatar.

Not sure if it's anything like what you're looking for though


----------



## LDA (Jan 14, 2011)

Sillay said:


> Does anyone have Hinata or Ino avys? :]



I put this in the giveaway thread a week or two ago, but it was never claimed, so you can take it if you want it:

It's not that great, but whatevs


----------



## Mαri (Jan 14, 2011)

Any Phoenix Wright sets/avatars/etc :X ?


----------



## Vice (Jan 14, 2011)

Epic Kisame and/or Kakashi sets?


----------



## -Shen- (Jan 15, 2011)

Any recent manga chapters new characters sets ? And I am requesting not because I am not happy with the previous stuffs is that I am collecting sets


----------



## Hustler (Jan 15, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> Yui avatars? (from K-ON!)


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 15, 2011)

Any Sailor Moon/Usagi avatars? I only need like 3.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 15, 2011)

Milkshake said:


> Any Sailor Moon/Usagi avatars? I only need like 3.


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 15, 2011)

I'll take this one thanks :33


----------



## KohZa (Jan 15, 2011)

*Takeuchi Sora/Kaito/Agito/Kazu* from Air Gear avys anyone?without border please.


----------



## Kαrin (Jan 15, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> ​



Thank you!


----------



## Garudo (Jan 15, 2011)

EDIT:
Nevermind


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 15, 2011)

sailor Venus and Jupiter  Minako or Makoto 170x220 

please


----------



## Sima (Jan 15, 2011)

Cloud Strife ava's plz.


----------



## Vice (Jan 15, 2011)

Can someone resize my avatar so that it is bigger, but still 100 kbs or smaller? Right now it's at 37 kbs.

Thank you.


----------



## blackfire96 (Jan 15, 2011)

Paptala said:


> No sigs, but I have an avatar.
> 
> Not sure if it's anything like what you're looking for though



thankies soo much  its something like i was looking for thanks!!


----------



## Croatoa (Jan 15, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> *Takeuchi Sora/Kaito/Agito/Kazu* from Air Gear avys anyone?without border please.



​
Its 150x150, and it's the first avi I ever made , hope it's good enough


----------



## Shagia Frost (Jan 15, 2011)

Anyone got a 150x150 Dr. Jackal(from Get Backers) avatar and a signiture of him?


----------



## kyochi (Jan 15, 2011)

Yoite avatars? From Nabari No Ou.


----------



## blackfire96 (Jan 15, 2011)

does anyone have any hiei or kurama sets?? (from yu yu hakusho)


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 15, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> Avatars of Dark Schneider from _Bastard!!_, please.


**
Preferably in his majin form.


----------



## The Potential (Jan 15, 2011)

Taking these!

+REP!!!


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 15, 2011)

I want to request a BlackMage Zeref set, from manga panels. Thanks in advance, will rep.


----------



## Fin (Jan 15, 2011)

Any Hidan avatars?


----------



## Sillay (Jan 15, 2011)

LuvDaAlchemist said:


> I put this in the giveaway thread a week or two ago, but it was never claimed, so you can take it if you want it:
> 
> It's not that great, but whatevs



Nah, I like it :3 And young Hinata is cute. Does anyone have Ino avys? :>


----------



## KohZa (Jan 15, 2011)

Croatoa said:


> ​
> Its 150x150, and it's the first avi I ever made , hope it's good enough


pretty good avy for your first time.i'll take it but i would want more if you have .


----------



## Migooki (Jan 15, 2011)

Hustler said:


>





Milkshake said:


> I'll take this one thanks :33



I'll take the two others then. Thank you. <33


----------



## Croatoa (Jan 15, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> pretty good avy for your first time.i'll take it but i would want more if you have .



Found a nice stock of agito and tried something with colors, doesn't seem too good ;F


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 15, 2011)

Sima said:


> Cloud Strife ava's plz.




​


----------



## Sima (Jan 15, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> ​



Taking these <3333 thanks so much


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jan 15, 2011)

Black Gold Saw *sig*?


----------



## master9738 (Jan 16, 2011)

A sig based on this picture


----------



## Mαri (Jan 16, 2011)

master9738 said:


> A sig based on this picture



You need to take that to a set shop. Not a request thread.


----------



## master9738 (Jan 16, 2011)

Mαri said:


> You need to take that to a set shop. Not a request thread.



Fine D<< I'm "requesting" a Sasuke sig (any sasuke sig)


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 16, 2011)

Alfred F. Jones (America) x Arthur Kirkland (England) and/or America on his own please~


----------



## m o l o k o (Jan 16, 2011)

​


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 16, 2011)

m o l o k o said:


> ​



You're always a babe Mia. Thank you


----------



## Kairi (Jan 16, 2011)

Vampire Princess said:


> Black Gold Saw *sig*?




If you'd like it smaller, please let me know.


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 16, 2011)

I'd like some Higurashi no naku koro ni :33

sankyuu in advancuuuu! <3


----------



## kyochi (Jan 16, 2011)

Kyochi said:


> Yoite avatars? From Nabari No Ou.



              .


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jan 16, 2011)

Kairi said:


> If you'd like it smaller, please let me know.



Thanks.


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 17, 2011)

Any "Adventure Time" avatars?


----------



## Duffy (Jan 17, 2011)

Any Dwayne wade sets?


----------



## blackfire96 (Jan 17, 2011)

any spike spegal avys?? (he's from cowboy bebop)


----------



## santanico (Jan 17, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> Any "Adventure Time" avatars?


----------



## Migooki (Jan 17, 2011)

Does anyone have any Sawako Kuronuma avatars and/or signatures from Kimi ni Todoke?

Rep will be given whether I take it or not.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 17, 2011)

gohan and trunks. gohan as in teen gohan not adult gohan, and trunks as in adult trunks.

kthanks!


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks 

Just curious, are there any of Marceline the vampire queen?


----------



## santanico (Jan 18, 2011)

You want Marceline avatars? gimme a sec :33

edit:


----------



## Kαrin (Jan 18, 2011)

Itachi manga avys, please?  (from part 2 chapters).


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 18, 2011)

Starr said:


> You want Marceline avatars? gimme a sec :33
> 
> edit:



Thanks. I'd rep you again if I could.


----------



## santanico (Jan 18, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Itachi manga avys, please?  (from part 2 chapters).





just cred please.


----------



## Kαrin (Jan 18, 2011)

Starr said:


> just cred please.



Thanks


----------



## Ivyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Miyuki said:


> Does anyone have any Sawako Kuronuma avatars and/or signatures from Kimi ni Todoke?
> 
> Rep will be given whether I take it or not.



Hope you like them: 


​


----------



## Migooki (Jan 18, 2011)

Ivyn said:


> Hope you like them:
> 
> ​



They're adorable, I'll take these 3. :3


----------



## Vice (Jan 18, 2011)

Piccolo and Vegeta avatars please?


----------



## Ivyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Kyochi said:


> Yoite avatars? From Nabari No Ou.



Hello Cin~ :3 



I guess just rep if you take any D:


----------



## kyochi (Jan 18, 2011)

^ I appreciate it Iwonka. =w= 

Taking the first 2. <3


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 18, 2011)

Requesting America on his own for ava's please :3


----------



## Ivyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Requesting America on his own for ava's please :3





Hope you'll like them Kelsey, just rep if taking any =)


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks Ivyn


----------



## Horan (Jan 18, 2011)

Luck or Firo (Baccano!) avatars please?


----------



## santanico (Jan 18, 2011)

Death the kid avatars (150 x 200) please?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 18, 2011)

Level E/ Prince Avatars 150 x 200


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 18, 2011)

Miyako said:


> Luck or Firo (Baccano!) avatars please?


​


----------



## Horan (Jan 18, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> ​



thanks kat! they're lovely.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 18, 2011)

Nova said:


> gohan and trunks. gohan as in teen gohan not adult gohan, and trunks as in adult trunks.
> 
> kthanks!



^                          ^


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 18, 2011)

Nova said:


> ^                          ^



Gohan as in Cell ark Gohan (early teens) or Majin Buu Ark (late teens)? For me Adult Gohan's the one in DB GT.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 18, 2011)

cell                  .


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 18, 2011)

Nova said:


> cell                  .






Here are some.​


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 19, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> Here are some.​



beast, thanks, repped, ask me if you want cred cuz u didnt specify


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 19, 2011)

Nova said:


> beast, thanks, repped, ask me if you want cred cuz u didnt specify



You're welcome~
Sure, cred would be neat.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 19, 2011)

with me you cant say that, you gotta tell me yes, or no. if you say that, im not gonna cred, but im gonna feel bad not credding.


----------



## Ivyn (Jan 19, 2011)

Starr said:


> Death the kid avatars (150 x 200) please?






If you like them and take any, just rep =)


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 19, 2011)

Kagura said:


> sailor Venus and Jupiter  Minako or Makoto 170x220
> 
> please




 please


----------



## santanico (Jan 19, 2011)

Ivyn said:


> If you like them and take any, just rep =)



thank you!!


----------



## KohZa (Jan 19, 2011)

Anyone Has *Noctis Lucis Caelum* from Final Fantasy Versus 13 avy?Gif or just regular avy without border if you have.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 19, 2011)

Wuya (human form) from Xiaolin Showdown. Set would be appreciated.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 19, 2011)

anybody have a Grimmjow or Broly set plz?


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 19, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> Anyone Has *Noctis Lucis Caelum* from Final Fantasy Versus 13 avy?Gif or just regular avy without border if you have.






Rep if you take any. Cred is optional and well appreciated.​​


----------



## Judecious (Jan 19, 2011)

Ramona Flowers Ava

one 150x150 and one 150x200
thanks


----------



## KohZa (Jan 19, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> Rep if you take any. Cred is optional and well appreciated.​


i'll take all .


----------



## arc (Jan 19, 2011)

I have a pretty difficult request for avs/sigs/sets that I don't expect anything from, but I'll put it out there anyway in case anyone's interested. Morgana and Morgause from bbc Merlin (something of an otp). ...maybe someone will unearth some good fanart somewhere (I haven't) but failing that... well there are screencaps and photos I suppose.
Alternatively/also from the same show Morgana and Merlin, preferably capturing the sexual tension. I have actually seen some good art for this, though not much.
Please


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 19, 2011)

> sailor Venus and Jupiter Minako or Makoto 170x220
> 
> please



please


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 19, 2011)

Kingdom Hearts. Avatars

Kairi, Sora, Riku. Doesn't matter. Love em all.


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 19, 2011)

Kagura said:


> please









Rep if you take any. Cred is optional and well appreciated.​


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 19, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> Rep if you take any. Cred is optional and well appreciated.​




thanks sooo much these will do :33


----------



## Vice (Jan 19, 2011)

Vile said:


> Piccolo and Vegeta avatars please?


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 19, 2011)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> anybody have a Grimmjow or Broly set plz?


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 20, 2011)

Avatars of Yusuke Urameshi from Yu Yu Hakusho, please.

Give me some badass looking ones.


----------



## santanico (Jan 20, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Ramona Flowers Ava
> 
> one 150x150 and one 150x200
> thanks





this okay?



Milkshake said:


> Kingdom Hearts. Avatars
> 
> Kairi, Sora, Riku. Doesn't matter. Love em all.


----------



## Kαrin (Jan 20, 2011)

Okita Souji avys from Hakuouki , anyone? :33 From game art or from anime, please.


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 20, 2011)

Whoa, thank you


----------



## Hustler (Jan 20, 2011)

Vile said:


>


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 20, 2011)

Jeajoong avas? :33


----------



## Vice (Jan 20, 2011)

Hustler said:


>



Thank you.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 20, 2011)

Cute NaruIno set please?


----------



## arc (Jan 20, 2011)

^can I second that?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 20, 2011)

Marco from whitebeard pirates


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 20, 2011)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> anybody have a Grimmjow or Broly set plz?


----------



## Kirin (Jan 21, 2011)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> anybody have a Grimmjow or Broly set plz?



Just Rep, please...


----------



## KohZa (Jan 21, 2011)

Nova said:


> Marco from whitebeard pirates


 

np rep/cred is required.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 21, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> np rep/cred is required.



taking                               .


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jan 21, 2011)

BrightlyDim said:


> Cute NaruIno set please?


----------



## mangafreak123 (Jan 21, 2011)

Looking for a Gaara signature that looks well with my avatar.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 21, 2011)

Laymond Ra said:


> Jeajoong avas? :33


     ?


----------



## Sillay (Jan 21, 2011)

Does anyone have Hetalia avys?


----------



## KohZa (Jan 21, 2011)

Laymond Ra said:


> ?


 

​


----------



## Shichibukai (Jan 21, 2011)

Any Kakashi sets?


----------



## santanico (Jan 21, 2011)

PlayStation said:


> I'm sorry Origami,and don't worry mine are not as great as yours :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so fucking late, these are all gorgeous, thank you.. +repped


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jan 21, 2011)

Any badass Sakura sets?


----------



## santanico (Jan 21, 2011)

Vampire Princess said:


> Any badass Sakura sets?


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 22, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> ​


Taking these, thanks~<3


----------



## Sunako (Jan 22, 2011)

I'll take this then.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 22, 2011)

gumi avys (ohh leo or stacy )


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 22, 2011)

Any One Piece Sets?


----------



## LDA (Jan 22, 2011)

arc said:


> ^can I second that?






:33?


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 22, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> Avatars of Yusuke Urameshi from Yu Yu Hakusho, please.
> 
> Give me some badass looking ones.


**


----------



## Croatoa (Jan 22, 2011)

Rakiyo said:


> Any One Piece Sets?



You don't have to take it if you dont like it, but here , still a rookie at this D8...


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 22, 2011)

Kanda Yu from D.Gray-Man or America (Hetalia) Avatars please?


----------



## m o l o k o (Jan 22, 2011)

anime girls with long dark hair please.


----------



## Sillay (Jan 22, 2011)

Sorry guys; they came out worse than I thought 


*Spoiler*: _Kelsey_ 



​


----------



## Sillay (Jan 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _m o l o k o _ 



​


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 22, 2011)

Anyone got any good avatars of Blackbeard from One Piece?


----------



## santanico (Jan 22, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> **


----------



## KohZa (Jan 22, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> Anyone got any good avatars of Blackbeard from One Piece?


 ​


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 22, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> ​ ​



Brilliant. Repped.


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 22, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Kiki (Jan 23, 2011)

Ada Wong form Resident Evil? Signatures, sets, and 150x200 avatars?


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 23, 2011)

kinoshita hideyoshi Signatures? :33

Preferably of him* Not* cross dressing.


----------



## Kαrin (Jan 23, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Okita Souji avys from Hakuouki , anyone? :33 From game art or from anime, please.



        .


----------



## Saturday (Jan 23, 2011)

Looking for any pikachu avy's or sigs. Crossovers would be preffered.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 23, 2011)

Kagura said:


> gumi avys (ohh leo or stacy )



 ummmm


----------



## Migooki (Jan 23, 2011)

Was wondering if anyone could post some nice avatars of Beatrice from Umineko.
Rep will be given for all the effort.


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 23, 2011)

Miyuki said:


> Was wondering if anyone could post some nice avatars of Beatrice from Umineko.
> Rep will be given for all the effort.


​


----------



## Laxus (Jan 23, 2011)

Kiki said:


> Ada Wong form Resident Evil? Signatures, sets, and 150x200 avatars?



I made two sets.


*Spoiler*: __ 











*Spoiler*: __ 










There isn't many decent stocks of Ada  Let me know if you want any borders, ect


----------



## Migooki (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you, I will claim the last one.


----------



## SSJ2 Gohan (Jan 23, 2011)

Any Deva path/Yahiko ones?


----------



## santanico (Jan 23, 2011)

bad ass Simon avatars, maybe even some Nia? (Guren Lagann, 150 x 200)


----------



## LDA (Jan 23, 2011)

Starr said:


> bad ass Simon avatars, maybe even some Nia? (Guren Lagann, 150 x 200)



I couldn't find a lot of stock for Badass!Simon (lots of Kamina and Yoko, though), so I hope this is sufficient, maybe? 

Border:


Without border:


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 23, 2011)

Sora x Kairi avatars? (gif or fanart, 150x150 and/or 150x200)


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 23, 2011)

Kagura said:


> ummmm



gumi sets or avys


----------



## santanico (Jan 23, 2011)

LuvDaAlchemist said:


> I couldn't find a lot of stock for Badass!Simon (lots of Kamina and Yoko, though), so I hope this is sufficient, maybe?
> 
> Border:
> 
> ...



It was just another way of saying 'some awesome avatars' 

thank you pek


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 23, 2011)

Kagura said:


> gumi sets or avys







Hope I got her right~Rep if taking/ cred's optional and well appreciated.​


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 23, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> Hope I got her right~Rep if taking/ cred's optional and well appreciated.​



thanks 

rep coming


----------



## LDA (Jan 23, 2011)

Milkshake said:


> Sora x Kairi avatars? (gif or fanart, 150x150 and/or 150x200)


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 23, 2011)

Ooo <3 Thank you :3


----------



## Meow (Jan 24, 2011)

SSJ2 Gohan said:


> Any Deva path/Yahiko ones?





Failsauce at finding stocks. Hope you like it though. :\​


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 24, 2011)

Any Mad Men avys ?


----------



## Meow (Jan 24, 2011)

The End said:


> Any Mad Men avys ?







Meh ​


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 24, 2011)

Liquid Insanity said:


> Meh ​




Thanks a lot dude, btw do you have any avy with him sitting on a couch with a cigar on his hand ?


----------



## Meow (Jan 24, 2011)

^ Gehehehehe.

Stock wasn't the best. Hope it works for you. :3

​
It's ok if you can't rep me twice.  My pleasure.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 24, 2011)

Liquid Insanity said:


> ^ Gehehehehe.
> 
> Stock wasn't the best. Hope it works for you. :3
> 
> ​



Awesome mate ! thanks a million  too bad I can't rep you twice


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 24, 2011)

eila or sanya avys or both together (from strike witches PLEASE)


----------



## Vice (Jan 24, 2011)

Would like some Kenpachi avatars, please.


----------



## LDA (Jan 24, 2011)

Vile said:


> Would like some Kenpachi avatars, please.


----------



## Vice (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice, thank you.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 24, 2011)

Kagura said:


> eila or sanya avys or both together (from strike witches PLEASE)



please


----------



## KohZa (Jan 24, 2011)

Kagura said:


> please


 ​


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 24, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> ​



OMFG I LOVE YOU  

stock for the second :33


----------



## Sima (Jan 24, 2011)

Tifa Lockheart ava's plz


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 24, 2011)

Cute Aerith sets? :33


----------



## Duffy (Jan 25, 2011)

Any sets/ava's/sigs of itachi when here appeared infront of Danzou during the manga Danzou vs sasuke fight?


----------



## kyochi (Jan 25, 2011)

Please, some amazing Yoite avatars? ;_; He's a character from Nabari No Ou.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 25, 2011)

Would love some kickass Inazuma Ava's. Preferably Afuro Terumi/Fubuki Shirou please!


----------



## murasex (Jan 25, 2011)

Sima said:


> Tifa Lockheart ava's plz



credit please :]


----------



## murasex (Jan 25, 2011)

BrightlyDim said:


> Cute Aerith sets? :33



made one; please credit :]


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 25, 2011)

murasex said:


> made one; please credit :]



taking, thanks. <3


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 25, 2011)

Moar Sora x Kairi (murasex )


----------



## Sima (Jan 25, 2011)

murasex said:


> credit please :]



Will take these


----------



## santanico (Jan 25, 2011)

Cute young Nia/adult Nia avatars (Guren Lagann) 150 x 200?


----------



## Aiku (Jan 26, 2011)

ItaSasu / SasuIta?


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 26, 2011)

Does anyone have an epic Tensa Zangetsu set?


----------



## Saturday (Jan 26, 2011)

Any Pikachu avy's or sigs would be appreciated.


----------



## SSJ2 Gohan (Jan 26, 2011)

Liquid Insanity said:


> Failsauce at finding stocks. Hope you like it though. :\​




Took the breath right out of my mouth. n_n


----------



## kyochi (Jan 27, 2011)

Kyochi said:


> Please, some amazing Yoite avatars? ;_; He's a character from Nabari No Ou.



ano            .


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 27, 2011)

eila  sanya avies (leo or nuvula)


----------



## Hustler (Jan 27, 2011)

^ 150 x 150?



Aiku said:


> ItaSasu / SasuIta?


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 27, 2011)

yeah and 170x220 xD 

forgot to mention xD


----------



## Hustler (Jan 27, 2011)

Kagura said:


> yeah and 170x220 xD
> 
> forgot to mention xD


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 27, 2011)

Avatars of Yukari Yakumo from Touhou, please.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 27, 2011)

Hustler said:


>



ohh man i love you leo


----------



## Hustler (Jan 27, 2011)

Kyochi said:


> ano            .


----------



## kyochi (Jan 27, 2011)

^ yaaaaaaaaaaar, 
thank you, taking both ~


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 27, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Would love some kickass Inazuma Ava's. Preferably Afuro Terumi/Fubuki Shirou please!



     .


----------



## Meow (Jan 27, 2011)

Starr said:


> Cute young Nia/adult Nia avatars (Guren Lagann) 150 x 200?



Rep + Cred if using. 


​


----------



## Soldier (Jan 27, 2011)

Pokemon Gold/Hibiki avatars/sets?


----------



## santanico (Jan 27, 2011)

Liquid Insanity said:


> Rep + Cred if using.
> 
> 
> ​



 thank u!!!!


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 27, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> .


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 27, 2011)

BrightlyDim said:


>



Taking these! Can I also have the stocks to all three as well please Brighty Brightu?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 27, 2011)

Here you go Kels Kelpp  

[] [] []


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 27, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> Avatars of Yukari Yakumo from Touhou, please.


 

 ?


----------



## Aiku (Jan 27, 2011)

Hustler said:


> ^ 150 x 150?



Thank you very much. I'll take them all.


----------



## SSJ2 Gohan (Jan 27, 2011)

Any Animal Path(Chikushōdō) Male version? Please! n_n


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 28, 2011)

Dripping Illusions said:


> kinoshita hideyoshi Signatures? :33
> 
> Preferably of him* Not* cross dressing.



He's from baka to test to shoukanjuu.
Nyroo~ :33


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 28, 2011)

BrightlyDim said:


> ?


Thanks. 

EDIT: If anyone else has more avatars of Yukari Yakumo then I'll take those too.


----------



## Kαrin (Jan 28, 2011)

Any Oboro (Basilisk) avys? :33


----------



## Kagawa (Jan 28, 2011)

Any asian girls 150x200?


----------



## Sunako (Jan 28, 2011)

*Supernatural* [TV Show] avatars or sets , please please!!


----------



## Kazuhiro (Jan 28, 2011)

140x140 Dead Master avatars anyone?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 28, 2011)

some good mortalkombat raiden, i cant find any good stock so i doubt anyone else will but just might aas well try


----------



## Vice (Jan 28, 2011)

Raphael (Ninja Turtle) avatars?


----------



## Mαri (Jan 28, 2011)

Any Hetalia sets?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 28, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Any Oboro (Basilisk) avys? :33



Couldn't find much good stock, so this was all i could try to do ..


----------



## Meow (Jan 28, 2011)

lKazuhiro said:


> 140x140 Dead Master avatars anyone?






​


----------



## Meow (Jan 28, 2011)

Mαri said:


> Any Hetalia sets?



Rep + Cred

​


----------



## santanico (Jan 28, 2011)

Stein x Marie avatars? (soul eater)


----------



## Hustler (Jan 28, 2011)

Gamst said:


> Any asian girls 150x200?


----------



## Kazuhiro (Jan 29, 2011)

Meow said:


> ​



Thank you!  Middle ones are so cute. pek


----------



## -Shen- (Jan 29, 2011)

Any Avi/Sig of the new characters in the 4th Shinobi War Arc ?


----------



## Helixals (Jan 29, 2011)

Any nice sets from Date Masamune ( Sengoku Basara )  and Rocky Balboa ( Silvestir Stalone but Yong, ) ?


----------



## Master (Jan 29, 2011)

Getsuga Tenshou Sigs! Preferably gifs, but i do not mind even if it isn't a gif


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 29, 2011)

Helixals said:


> Any nice sets from Date Masamune ( Sengoku Basara )  and Rocky Balboa ( Silvestir Stalone but Yong, ) ?



*Rep & Cred *for this please if used:


​


----------



## arc (Jan 29, 2011)

Xion/Roxas/Axel please?


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 29, 2011)

Anyone have a real good Goku set?


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 29, 2011)

mahou madoka avys mix of 170x220 and 150x150 

madoka mami and Homura


----------



## Lionheart (Jan 30, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum from FFXIII versus or ItaSasu in 150 x 150 or 150 x 200? [for another forum this one]


----------



## Meow (Jan 30, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> Noctis Lucis Caelum from FFXIII versus or* ItaSasu in 150 x 150 or 150 x 200?* [for another forum this one]



Rep + Cred

​


----------



## Lionheart (Jan 30, 2011)

Meow said:


> Rep + Cred
> 
> ​



Thank you so much. :33 I'll cred you for certain, rep on the way. Anyone else is free to use them too since I likely won't use them here, just make sure to rep and cred Meow as well.


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 30, 2011)

since you said I could ;3 reserved for the future . ;]


----------



## Kαrin (Jan 30, 2011)

BrightlyDim said:


> Couldn't find much good stock, so this was all i could try to do ..



Thank you, taking this :33 Need to spread. 

Btw, not probably best place to ask this, but how people can use 150x200 avys here? Do you have to win some contests to get a new avy size, or what?


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 30, 2011)

Type: Sig
~ Size: 500x400
~ Border: no border plz.
~ Style: squared
~ Text: If you want any.
~ Stock: 
~ Notes: Make it flow :3 NOTE THIS IS VERY IMPORTANT: Remove the text on the top left corner and bottom right corner of  the sig too please :3


----------



## Meow (Jan 30, 2011)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> Type: Sig
> ~ Size: 500x400
> ~ Border: no border plz.
> ~ Style: squared
> ...



Dude, this ain't a shop. It's a *General Request* Thread. But since I'm feeling kind...

The words are i-m-p-o-s-s-i-b-l-e for me to remove, so I cropped em out. 




You shan't complain. ​


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 30, 2011)

arc said:


> Xion/Roxas/Axel please?





Rep if you take <3​


----------



## Jade (Jan 30, 2011)

Too lazy to find/make one myself. Anyone have any 150x150 OP Zoro avy's?


----------



## arc (Jan 30, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> Rep if you take <3​


Thank you    

But, I, I'm afraid I can't seem to rep you right now, I'm going to need to get back to you on that.


----------



## SSJ2 Gohan (Jan 30, 2011)

Any Goku SSJ, Super Buu? Avatars?


----------



## Mαri (Jan 30, 2011)

Meow said:


> Rep + Cred
> 
> ​



Thank you .


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 30, 2011)

Any Pokemon avatars, preferably Lyra or Touka. 

No borders.


----------



## Sima (Jan 30, 2011)

Any Snow Villiers ava's? He's from Final Fantasy XIII :33


----------



## Duffy (Jan 30, 2011)

any sets of gaara dad or the new kages/characters in this new arc? And if not any new gaara sets?


----------



## Vice (Jan 30, 2011)

Vile said:


> Raphael (Ninja Turtle) avatars?



Re-request.


----------



## Fear (Jan 31, 2011)

Megatron or The Fallen from Transformers avatars?


----------



## Aggressor (Jan 31, 2011)

Izuru Kira sets and avatars anyone?


----------



## LDA (Jan 31, 2011)

Aggressor said:


> Izuru Kira sets and avatars anyone?







:33?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 1, 2011)

Any Mass Effect avatars?

Mostly Garrus and Krios


----------



## -Shen- (Feb 1, 2011)

Any up to date Naruto Character Sets ?


----------



## Meow (Feb 1, 2011)

Kagura said:


> mahou madoka avys mix of 170x220 and 150x150
> 
> madoka mami and Homura



Rep only hun. 


​


----------



## Migooki (Feb 1, 2011)

Kagura said:


> mahou madoka avys mix of 170x220 and 150x150
> 
> madoka mami and Homura


----------



## Kαrin (Feb 1, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Okita Souji avys from Hakuouki , anyone? :33 From game art or from anime, please.



I won't give up  anyone, please?


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 1, 2011)

Meow said:


> Rep only hun.
> 
> 
> ​



KYAAA THANKDS


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 1, 2011)

Miyuki said:


>



i like this one too 

i'll rep you both


----------



## Meow (Feb 1, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Okita Souji avys from Hakuouki , anyone? :33 From game art or from anime, please.



Since you wanted from the anime, I tried my best. 



Something extra. 
​


----------



## Kαrin (Feb 1, 2011)

Meow said:


> Since you wanted from the anime, I tried my best.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANK YOU  

I'm 24 h'd now, will rep later :33


----------



## Soldier (Feb 1, 2011)

Older Simon (TTGL)?


----------



## santanico (Feb 1, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> I won't give up  anyone, please?







this guy right? wasn't sure..


----------



## Sima (Feb 1, 2011)

Sima said:


> Any Snow Villiers ava's? He's from Final Fantasy XIII :33



   .


----------



## Meow (Feb 1, 2011)

Sima said:


> Any Snow Villiers ava's? He's from Final Fantasy XIII :33



Rep darl. 

​


----------



## Sima (Feb 1, 2011)

Meow said:


> Rep darl.
> ​



My goodness, thanks so much <3


----------



## Trix13 (Feb 1, 2011)

*Type*: Banner
*Size*: You tell me
*Border*: IF it helps
*Style*: Rectanglish
*Stock*: Link1: 

Link2: 

*
Idea*: First of all, thank you... I'm looking to make a One Piece mafia banner! What I would LIKE! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Out of Link1*: "Strong World" removed and replaced with "Club Edition". Similar font please. 

And "MAFIA" in all caps, with a squarish font Making a blend of the rest of the characters.  Starting from Sajin, left side, to Zoro, right side. Leaving Luffy at top.

Now combining link 2, I want them to "Overshadow" how you mix and dice it, I don't care. Though they need toseem like a dark brewing cloud over the heroes. Not all characters needed to be used... A banner will seem nice, then again I'm not making it so it's up to you. ANyways. Thank you!


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2011)

^ Gah I linked you to the wrong place since you weren't specific enough , requests with stocks should be taken to a shop


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 1, 2011)

^*This is the General Request Thread, NOT a request shop.*

Request this to one of the many shop owners.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2011)

Aurora said:


> Too lazy to find/make one myself. Anyone have any 150x150 OP Zoro avy's?


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2011)

Sima said:


> Any Snow Villiers ava's? He's from Final Fantasy XIII :33


----------



## Hustler (Feb 2, 2011)

Porcelain said:


> Any Pokemon avatars, preferably Lyra or Touka.
> 
> No borders.


----------



## Kαrin (Feb 2, 2011)

Starr said:


> this guy right? wasn't sure..



Yes  Thank you. 

Need to spread frist.


----------



## murasex (Feb 2, 2011)

Milkshake said:


> Moar Sora x Kairi (murasex )



and here we go...


----------



## Shiranui (Feb 2, 2011)

Mura, do you have any additional avatars? I don't have a preference in regards to 'theme' but ideally they would be comparable to the style that I'm currently sporting.


----------



## murasex (Feb 2, 2011)

the style of converse avies? lol 
feet? shoes? >_>
gotta give me something


----------



## Saturday (Feb 2, 2011)

Anything Pikachu will be rewarded with Rep.


----------



## Shiranui (Feb 2, 2011)

murasex said:


> the style of converse avies? lol
> feet? shoes? >_>
> gotta give me something




Oh, sorry. Artistic photography, I suppose.


----------



## murasex (Feb 2, 2011)

greenbeast44 said:


> Anything Pikachu will be rewarded with Rep.



i love_ pikachu_uuuuuuuu


----------



## murasex (Feb 2, 2011)

*pikachuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu*
these are old stuff ->


----------



## santanico (Feb 2, 2011)

Sailor Saturn avies (150 x 200)??


----------



## murasex (Feb 2, 2011)

Starr said:


> Sailor Saturn avies (150 x 200)??



yum yum yum


----------



## santanico (Feb 2, 2011)

Those are lovely thank you


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 2, 2011)

Any hollow ichigo avies ?


----------



## Fin (Feb 2, 2011)

The End said:


> Any hollow ichigo avies ?









HOUSE HOUSE HOUSE SET
PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 2, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> Noctis Lucis Caelum from FFXIII versus in 150 x 150? [for another forum this one]



Now for the other half of this request, please? :3


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 2, 2011)

murasex said:


> and here we go...


ffffffffffffffffff  i love them all thank you so much 

have my babies, have my anything ~


----------



## Flame Emperor (Feb 2, 2011)

Miley Cyrus sets/avatars, pl0xorz. pek


----------



## Saturday (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks for the Pikachu avys


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 3, 2011)

Manga Luffy avys


----------



## Vice (Feb 3, 2011)

Vile said:


> Raphael (Ninja Turtle) avatars?


----------



## Master (Feb 3, 2011)

Fin said:


> HOUSE HOUSE HOUSE SET
> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE



can i take the first and third ava? Thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 3, 2011)

^wait till the guy takes something first 

this is not a giveaway you cant take something that the guy requested


----------



## Sima (Feb 3, 2011)

Hustler said:


>



Dude, i didn't notice that you had posted these.

Thanks <3


----------



## Fin (Feb 3, 2011)

I just want a House Avatar or Sig

I could careless what anyone does with what I have to offer smileyface


----------



## Master (Feb 4, 2011)

Kagura said:


> ^wait till the guy takes something first
> 
> this is not a giveaway you cant take something that the guy requested



If you did not notice, the guy did reply and he did not take anything, nor said he will, yet he just requested new set of avys. 

Next time try to be litle nicer, thanks


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 4, 2011)

Getsuga said:


> can i take the first and third ava? Thanks



Yes you can, since I was request hollow ichigo, not vizard ichigo, but at least he tried and I appreciate it.


----------



## Vice (Feb 4, 2011)

Getsuga said:


> Next time try to be litle nicer, thanks



She wasn't exactly mean, man.


----------



## Kαrin (Feb 4, 2011)

Cute anime girls with cat ears, anyone? :33 (150x150)


----------



## Dman (Feb 4, 2011)

awesome star wars avys?


----------



## SP (Feb 4, 2011)

I'd love some Azumanga Daioh avies if anyone has 'em. :>


----------



## santanico (Feb 4, 2011)

Sawako Kuronuma avies (150 x 200) plz.


----------



## Gideon G. Graves (Feb 4, 2011)

can anyone make colored avatars out of these?



tyvm


----------



## Master (Feb 4, 2011)

Vile said:


> She wasn't exactly mean, man.



But she shouldn't have interrupted. I did not ask her, and plus i did say that the user did reply but he didn't say that he took any of them. Her interruption was truly unecessary


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 4, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Cute anime girls with cat ears, anyone? :33 (150x150)



i have one


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 4, 2011)

SP said:


> I'd love some Azumanga Daioh avies if anyone has 'em. :>







Rep & cred if taking.​


----------



## SP (Feb 4, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> Rep & cred if taking.​



Thanks.


----------



## Meow (Feb 4, 2011)

Starr said:


> Sawako Kuronuma avies (150 x 200) plz.



Crap Starr, I spend more care on your avatars than I do on mine. 




Rep is love. ​


----------



## santanico (Feb 4, 2011)

Those are so cute, thank you 

oh and.. :ho



Getsuga said:


> But she shouldn't have interrupted. I did not ask her, and plus i did say that the user did reply but he didn't say that he took any of them. Her interruption was truly unecessary



interupt? lol kagura can post and say whatever she felt was right. you need to chill.


----------



## Fr?t (Feb 4, 2011)

Freddie Mercury? Will rep.


----------



## colours (Feb 4, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Cute anime girls with cat ears, anyone? :33 (150x150)






just rep if using


----------



## Z (Feb 4, 2011)

Avatars from Toriko please.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Feb 5, 2011)

NANA sig?


----------



## Kαrin (Feb 5, 2011)

colours said:


> just rep if using



Thank you :33 Need to spread.


----------



## Emo_Princess (Feb 5, 2011)

Panty and stocking icon's,Plus hidan and itachi icon's please


----------



## SSJ2 Gohan (Feb 5, 2011)

Can I get some Berserk Sets.


----------



## colours (Feb 5, 2011)

Früt said:


> Freddie Mercury? Will rep.



didn't know about borders but here's some avas and a trans sig
just rep if you take any ~




​


----------



## Fr?t (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh goodness, I love them, thank you so much!


----------



## Migooki (Feb 5, 2011)

Starr said:


> Sawako Kuronuma avies (150 x 200) plz.



Can anyone do this in 150x150 please?


----------



## Sunako (Feb 5, 2011)

Sunako said:


> *Supernatural* [TV Show] avatars or sets , please please!!


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 5, 2011)

Zetsu sig?


----------



## Taylor (Feb 5, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> Zetsu sig?





Got this one.


----------



## -Shen- (Feb 5, 2011)

New Naruto Character Avatars or sig ?

If you have many new naruto characters avatar, make it 100x100.


----------



## Kaijin (Feb 6, 2011)

Any Luffy Time skip Sets or Gear Second Sets ?


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 6, 2011)

Any sakata gintoki avy's ?


----------



## Taylor (Feb 6, 2011)

The End said:


> Any sakata gintoki avy's ?



There


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Feb 6, 2011)

7 ninjas of teh show avys?


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 6, 2011)

madoka avys 

kyoko , homura, mami , madoka, sayaka


----------



## Sima (Feb 6, 2011)

any Lightning Farron sets? please and thanks


----------



## Gideon G. Graves (Feb 6, 2011)

can anyone make colored avatars out of these?



tyvm


----------



## santanico (Feb 7, 2011)

Card captor Sakura 150 x 200 :33


----------



## KohZa (Feb 7, 2011)

Starr said:


> Card captor Sakura 150 x 200 :33


----------



## santanico (Feb 7, 2011)

cute, much appreciated, taking all


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 7, 2011)

Kagura said:


> madoka avys
> 
> kyoko , homura, mami , madoka, sayaka



 ..........


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 7, 2011)

Inazuma Ava's please .


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 7, 2011)

Kagura said:


> ..........


 







Rep if you take <3​


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 7, 2011)

will take all :33


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 7, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Inazuma Ava's please .



I have a few~





Rep if you take <3​


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 7, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> I have a few~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking them all pek


----------



## santanico (Feb 7, 2011)

Mugen avatars preferably from the manga (150 x 200)


----------



## Sima (Feb 7, 2011)

Sima said:


> any Lightning Farron sets? please and thanks



         .


----------



## Vice (Feb 7, 2011)

Vile said:


> Raphael (Ninja Turtle) avatars?


----------



## murasex (Feb 7, 2011)

Starr said:


> Mugen avatars preferably from the manga (150 x 200)



i didn't find too many stocks so here you go... >_>


----------



## santanico (Feb 7, 2011)

I'll take this one 
thank you


----------



## murasex (Feb 7, 2011)

^ your welcome :3



Sima said:


> .



i made one... you dont have to use it if you dont like it


​


----------



## Vampire Princess (Feb 8, 2011)

Vampire Princess said:


> NANA sig?



I don't want to be too pushy but


----------



## Hustler (Feb 9, 2011)

Vampire Princess said:


> I don't want to be too pushy but


----------



## Soldier (Feb 9, 2011)

Kida Masaomi(Durarara!!) avatars?


----------



## Kαrin (Feb 9, 2011)

Sasuke avis, please. :33 (150x150)


----------



## Vampire Princess (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## SSJ2 Gohan (Feb 9, 2011)

SSJ2 Gohan said:


> Can I get some Berserk Sets.



This/..........


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 9, 2011)

Soldier said:


> Kida Masaomi(Durarara!!) avatars? : sniff









Rep and cred if you take <3​


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 9, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Sasuke avis, please. : 33 (150x150)



I have some.








Rep and cred if you take <3​


----------



## kyochi (Feb 10, 2011)

Quite flamboyant-looking Ben Whishaw avatars? 


PLEASE and thank you.


----------



## Kαrin (Feb 10, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> I have some.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, taking these


----------



## Hustler (Feb 10, 2011)

Kyochi said:


> Quite flamboyant-looking Ben Whishaw avatars?
> 
> 
> PLEASE and thank you.


----------



## Soldier (Feb 10, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> Rep and cred if you take <3​



Thank you :33


----------



## santanico (Feb 10, 2011)

IchiRuki avatars (150 x 200)


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 10, 2011)

Allelujah Haptism avatars 150x200 please


----------



## murasex (Feb 10, 2011)

Starr said:


> IchiRuki avatars (150 x 200)



2;


----------



## santanico (Feb 10, 2011)

cute  thanks!


----------



## Judecious (Feb 10, 2011)

Azula's Avatars please


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 10, 2011)

^this is not a request thread. Go to a shop if you want it done.


----------



## SSJ2 Gohan (Feb 11, 2011)

SSJ2 Gohan said:


> This/..........



Berserk, Guts avatar from Berserk


----------



## cheshire cat (Feb 11, 2011)

girls with tattoos.


----------



## Garfield (Feb 11, 2011)

cheshire cat said:


> girls with tattoos.


----------



## Shichibukai (Feb 11, 2011)

Change my mind.

Setsuna F. Seiei; 150 x 200


----------



## Juli (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm not really back yet. I just saw this request and had to do it because I love the anime so much. ;_;



Grimmjow said:


> Allelujah Haptism avatars 150x200 please


----------



## Shichibukai (Feb 11, 2011)

Shichibukai said:


> Change my mind.
> 
> Setsuna F. Seiei; 150 x 200



Changed my request.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Feb 11, 2011)

lightning [ffxiii] avas? :33


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you so much I like them all !


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 11, 2011)

Madoka Magica 

Sakura kyoko avys 

mix of 150x150 and 170x220 PLEASEEEEE


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 11, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Madoka Magica
> 
> Sakura kyoko avys
> 
> mix of 150x150 and 170x220 PLEASEEEEE



            .


----------



## Aiku (Feb 12, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> ​



Do you still have the stock?


----------



## Kαrin (Feb 12, 2011)

Hijikata Toshi avis (from Hakuouki)? :33 (150x150)


----------



## Juli (Feb 12, 2011)

Grimmjow said:


> Thank you so much I like them all !



You're very welcome. 



Shichibukai said:


> Change my mind.
> 
> Setsuna F. Seiei; 150 x 200






*runs off*


----------



## Shichibukai (Feb 12, 2011)

Juli said:


> You're very welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank youuuuu!


----------



## santanico (Feb 12, 2011)

Hiei and/or Kurama (yuyu hakusho, 150 x 200)


----------



## Master (Feb 12, 2011)

Mugetsu/Shirosaki/Ichimaru Gin sigs/avas, thanks!


----------



## Fr?t (Feb 12, 2011)

Freddie/Queen?


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 12, 2011)

Avatar of any:
(Kingdom Hearts)
Xion
Roxas
Xion/Roxas
Xion/Riku
Xion/Roxas/Axel
Roxas/Namine
Sora/Roxas 
:>


----------



## SSJ2 Gohan (Feb 13, 2011)

Some Goku, Vegito, Gogeta. Please


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 13, 2011)

FMA please,Mustang and Edward especially.(Sig ava what you want)


----------



## Shichibukai (Feb 13, 2011)

Could someone make a transparent avatar out of my signature, please?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 13, 2011)

BrightlyDim said:


> lightning [ffxiii] avas? :33







Rep and cred if taking <3​


----------



## Odoriko (Feb 13, 2011)

Moon~ said:


> FMA please,Mustang and Edward especially.(Sig ava what you want)







rep and cred if taking


----------



## Odoriko (Feb 13, 2011)

Shichibukai said:


> Could someone make a transparent avatar out of my signature, please?
> 
> Thanks in advance!




Is that cool?


----------



## santanico (Feb 13, 2011)

Shichibukai said:


> Could someone make a transparent avatar out of my signature, please?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 13, 2011)

Odoriko said:


> rep and cred if taking



You're effin' awesome bb.

But one more Eddy ava or Roy sig would make it perfect


----------



## Shichibukai (Feb 13, 2011)

Odoriko said:


> Is that cool?





Starr said:


>



Thanks to the both of you. Both shall get some rep.


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 13, 2011)

Milkshake said:


> Avatar of any:
> (Kingdom Hearts)
> Xion
> Roxas
> ...



I have some . . . 




Rep and cred if taking.​


----------



## Migooki (Feb 13, 2011)

Anime girls with glasses?


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 13, 2011)

Taking, thank you! <3


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Feb 13, 2011)

How about a cool Toph(avatar the last airbender) avatar? Just put the words "BlueSasuke" in there somewhere. Thanks.


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 13, 2011)

^that's a request, but I could try to make some Toph avatars for you :> not with your name though. you'll have to request in a shop for that.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 13, 2011)

Dear Milkshake, could I kindley request you a set without photoshop editing? just nice frame like yours


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Feb 13, 2011)

It's ok you can take out the name.


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 13, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> Dear Milkshake, could I kindley request you a set without photoshop editing? just nice frame like yours



Just an avy? Okay 



BlueSasuke said:


> It's ok you can take out the name.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 13, 2011)

yeah an avy with deadpool and a rectangular set like yours in the frame.... or if you want you could addd some shaylicius to it :3


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Feb 13, 2011)

Milkshake said:


> Just an avy? Okay



Thanks. Repped.


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 13, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> yeah an avy with deadpool and a rectangular set like yours in the frame.... or if you want you could addd some shaylicius to it :3


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 13, 2011)

Awww thank you soo much :3. Will rep you as soon as I get my powa back!
Happy valentines


----------



## Meow (Feb 14, 2011)

Miyuki said:


> Anime girls with glasses?



Credit please. :3


​


----------



## Judecious (Feb 14, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Azula's Avatars please


Anyone?

**


----------



## KohZa (Feb 14, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Anyone?
> 
> **


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 14, 2011)

Kagura said:


> .



              .


----------



## Sillay (Feb 14, 2011)

Does anyone have any Glee avatars? <3


----------



## KohZa (Feb 14, 2011)

any badass anime character?


----------



## LDA (Feb 14, 2011)

Sillay said:


> Does anyone have any Glee avatars? <3



I have a few:








:33


----------



## Sima (Feb 14, 2011)

Any Squall Leonhart or Laguna Loire stuff? both from Final Fantasy VIII.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 15, 2011)

KYOKO AVYS FROM MADOKA PLEASE

170x220 and 150x150


----------



## Taylor (Feb 15, 2011)

Shirou Emiya said:


> Will someone here please make me a 100x125 avatar out of the 4th person on the right of this picture?
> 
> 
> 
> (4th person on the right going from left to right with the first person being on the far left)






Hard to work with small stock.


----------



## Taylor (Feb 15, 2011)

Sima said:


> Any Squall Leonhart or Laguna Loire stuff? both from Final Fantasy VIII.



​


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Feb 15, 2011)

Wendy said:


> Hard to work with small stock.



Sorry about that ^_^, most of the forums I am on have an avatar limit of 150x150 for some lame-ass reason .

I can provide you with the original 2000x1000 image if it would help make the 100x125 look better .


----------



## Sima (Feb 15, 2011)

Wendy said:


> ​



thanks sooo much


----------



## santanico (Feb 15, 2011)

any of these please?

Kiki's delivery service
Nia (guren lagann)
Kurama (yuyu hakusho)
Ritsuka or Seimei (loveless)


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 15, 2011)

Kagura said:


> KYOKO AVYS FROM MADOKA PLEASE
> 
> 170x220 and 150x150



            .

girl on my avy


----------



## Taylor (Feb 15, 2011)

Starr said:


> any of these please?
> 
> Kiki's delivery service
> Nia (guren lagann)
> ...



Here's a few, hope you like em 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## santanico (Feb 15, 2011)

That's so cute, thank you


----------



## Emo_Princess (Feb 15, 2011)

Omoi icon's please


----------



## Sakubo (Feb 15, 2011)

Kagura said:


> .
> 
> girl on my avy



I did some quick ones ><
Take if you want, add borders/whatever if you want.


*Spoiler*: __ 







​


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 15, 2011)

^ i love you thanks


----------



## Fr?t (Feb 15, 2011)

Freddie/Queen?


----------



## SP (Feb 16, 2011)

Any avatars of Naked Snake/Big Boss from Metal Gear Solid?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Feb 16, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> ​



thank youu :33


----------



## Vei (Feb 16, 2011)

Any avatars of Inoue Orihime from Bleach? :33


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Feb 16, 2011)

Domo?
cookie monster?


----------



## Juli (Feb 17, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> Dear Milkshake, could I kindley request you a set without photoshop editing? just nice frame like yours



These type of request actually don't belong here. Please take them to a shop next time. 



ZanCrow said:


> any badass anime character?





Not sure if this is badass, lol. >_>



i-luv-itachi said:


> Omoi icon's please


----------



## KohZa (Feb 17, 2011)

Juli said:


> These type of request actually don't belong here. Please take them to a shop next time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'll take it .


----------



## santanico (Feb 17, 2011)

Zombie avatars, 150 x 200 .. Juli?


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 17, 2011)

Inazuma Eleven Avuu's please


----------



## bug_ninja (Feb 17, 2011)

Any Tobirama sets please?


----------



## cheshire cat (Feb 18, 2011)

Starr said:


> Zombie avatars, 150 x 200 .. Juli?



lol hive mind.

i'd like some too


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 18, 2011)

Anyone got any good avas of Hyozou from the recent chapters of One Piece?


----------



## Juli (Feb 18, 2011)

Fr?t said:


> Freddie/Queen?


----------



## Juli (Feb 18, 2011)

Starr said:


> Zombie avatars, 150 x 200 .. Juli?





cheshire cat said:


> lol hive mind.
> 
> i'd like some too



..@_@ You'll have to share these then or I could make some more later today.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 18, 2011)

juli 

Madoka magica avys

crazy sayaka , homura and kyoko 

170x220 and 150x150 please


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 18, 2011)

*cough* Sora/Kairi/Riku, SoraxKairi sets and/or avatars Juli*cough* *sneeze* *wheeze*


----------



## santanico (Feb 18, 2011)

I'll take this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ღMomoღ (Feb 18, 2011)

I need new T.O.P from big bang set,avy,gif anything 
ıt can be more cool if gifs from IRIS
thanx already ^^


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 18, 2011)

Any Darui avys ?


----------



## Vice (Feb 18, 2011)

Would like a Piccolo set.


----------



## Juli (Feb 18, 2011)

veirane said:


> Any avatars of Inoue Orihime from Bleach? :33







Kelsey said:


> Inazuma Eleven Avuu's please


----------



## Juli (Feb 18, 2011)

Kagura said:


> juli
> 
> Madoka magica avys
> 
> ...







Milkshake said:


> *cough* Sora/Kairi/Riku, SoraxKairi sets and/or avatars Juli*cough* *sneeze* *wheeze*




*Spoiler*: __ 




*failed at finding stocks* 




..hope you guys like them all..


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 18, 2011)

Juli said:


>



Fucking all of them pek

Stock for the 1st and 3rd one, PLEASE .


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 18, 2011)

Juli said:


>



Grazie Christine :33


----------



## Vei (Feb 18, 2011)

Juli said:


>



Thank you so much. They're lovely.


----------



## Juli (Feb 18, 2011)

You're very welcome. :33



Kelsey said:


> Fucking all of them pek
> 
> Stock for the 1st and 3rd one, PLEASE .



Sure  




Kagura said:


> Grazie Christine :33



Prego. :33


----------



## Aiku (Feb 18, 2011)

SasuIta / ItaSasu avatars?


----------



## Odoriko (Feb 18, 2011)

The End said:


> Any Darui avys ?


----------



## santanico (Feb 18, 2011)

Ulquiorra avatars? 150 x 200? *cough Juli cough* or anyone else :33


----------



## Sillay (Feb 18, 2011)

LuvDaAlchemist said:


> I have a few:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, I haven't exactly been checking this thread very much. :< Taking them all though  Thanks. Repping of course, but do you want credit also?

And just a note so you don't have to do so much resizing/work next time; juniors can still put senior avatars on, it's just that they're automatically resized :]


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 18, 2011)

Juli said:


> *failed at finding stocks*
> 
> ..hope you guys like them all..


no SoraKairi ;-; but destiny triooooo <3333 thx~

(there's tons of SoKai on DA, though it is hard to find. i understand )

Taking the quoted.


----------



## cheshire cat (Feb 18, 2011)

Juli said:


> ..@_@ You'll have to share these then or I could make some more later today.



thanks jules <3


----------



## Kei (Feb 18, 2011)

Anyone
Avatar of Kyoko off of Puella Magica
Border dotted
150 X 150

:33


----------



## KohZa (Feb 19, 2011)

any avatar of darui from naruto or noctis lucis caelum from final fantasy versus 13?without border please.


----------



## Kαrin (Feb 19, 2011)

Cool Sasuke or Itachi avis?


----------



## LDA (Feb 19, 2011)

Sillay said:


> Sorry, I haven't exactly been checking this thread very much. :< Taking them all though  Thanks. Repping of course, but do you want credit also?
> 
> And just a note so you don't have to do so much resizing/work next time; juniors can still put senior avatars on, it's just that they're automatically resized :]



That's okay. You can credit if you want. I don't really mind :33

If you let the NF thing re-size a senior to a junior icon it gets blurry, though. That's why I put both up (well, that and you're almost a senior member).


----------



## Duffy (Feb 19, 2011)

any Kinkaku/Ginkaku sets?


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 19, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Cool Sasuke or *Itachi avis?*



Repeating, please.


----------



## Odoriko (Feb 19, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> any avatar of darui from naruto or noctis lucis caelum from final fantasy versus 13?without border please.




I got a Darui


----------



## Odoriko (Feb 19, 2011)

just rep if taking please, credit would be nice but I don't mind


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 19, 2011)

Any Laharl (Disgaea series) avatar/sets?


----------



## KohZa (Feb 19, 2011)

Odoriko said:


> I got a Darui


do you have more of darui?.or anyone can do it also.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 19, 2011)

Katekyo hitman reborn! (preferably Belphegor) avatars please =)


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 19, 2011)

Spirited Away Avatars?  Chihiro & Haku pls. there's tons of pretty stocks for her.


----------



## Kαrin (Feb 20, 2011)

Odoriko said:


> just rep if taking please, credit would be nice but I don't mind



Ooh thank you, grabbing these


----------



## santanico (Feb 20, 2011)

Milkshake said:


> Spirited Away Avatars?  Chihiro & Haku pls. there's tons of pretty stocks for her.



hope these are okay


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 20, 2011)

omgggggggggggggggggggggggg

just what I wanted, taking the quoted pek

Gotta spread tho, i'll get back to you


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 20, 2011)

Juli said:


> ..@_@ You'll have to share these then or I could make some more later today.



untaken avatars, mine now  thanks


----------



## Juli (Feb 20, 2011)

Starr said:


> Ulquiorra avatars? 150 x 200? *cough Juli cough* or anyone else :33


----------



## ღMomoღ (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh please someone also take my req too *cries*


----------



## Hustler (Feb 20, 2011)

SuzumeShouken said:


> Katekyo hitman reborn! (preferably Belphegor) avatars please =)


----------



## Scizor (Feb 20, 2011)

Hustler said:


>



Thanks!
I'll take the first one =3 (I like it better than the one I edited)


----------



## Hustler (Feb 20, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Cool Sasuke or Itachi avis?





Lionheart said:


> Repeating, please.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 20, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> any avatar of darui from naruto or noctis lucis caelum from final fantasy versus 13?without border please.


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks. <3


I had to have the fifth one. I'll wait for Karin to choose whatever but to be honest, I don't mind if we share in general. lol Anyway, thanks Hustler. <3


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Feb 20, 2011)

Elmo 150x200?


----------



## santanico (Feb 20, 2011)

thanks doll


----------



## Scizor (Feb 20, 2011)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Elmo 150x200?


----------



## Sima (Feb 20, 2011)

Ichigo Kurosaki stuff, or Orihime Inoue please.


----------



## kyochi (Feb 21, 2011)

Skandar Keynes/Edmund Pevensie avatars, *PLEASE*.


----------



## Kαrin (Feb 21, 2011)

Hustler said:


>



I'll take these  Thank you.


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 21, 2011)

Namine/Roxas avatars (white with dotted borders) Juli someone cool ;3


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 21, 2011)

crazy sayaka avys ....(leo)

170x220 and 150x150

madoka magica


----------



## Vash TS (Feb 21, 2011)

Anyone know where I can go to get custom titles made?


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 21, 2011)

^You have to get them via winning contests. I believe that is the only way.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 21, 2011)

Sima said:


> Ichigo Kurosaki stuff, or Orihime Inoue please.


----------



## SSJ2 Gohan (Feb 21, 2011)

Any Berserk Guts 150x150


----------



## Scizor (Feb 21, 2011)

SSJ2 Gohan said:


> Any Berserk Guts 150x150


----------



## SP (Feb 21, 2011)

Any cute Pokemon avatars? :3


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Feb 21, 2011)

SuzumeShouken said:


>



Sweet
Kakashi 150x200?


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 21, 2011)

SP said:


> Any cute Pokemon avatars? :3







Rep and cred if taking. If you want trainers as well say so.​


----------



## SP (Feb 21, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> Rep and cred if taking. If you want trainers as well say so.​



So adorable. *_* Thanks, taking them all. <3


----------



## Vice (Feb 21, 2011)

Vile said:


> Would like a Piccolo set.



Just avatars would be fine too.


----------



## RedAsATomato (Feb 21, 2011)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Sweet
> Kakashi 150x200?



The coloring was originally made on a 100 x 100 pixel scale for an icon side challenge, but I managed to resize it a bit. Hope this is all right...


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 21, 2011)

moulin rouge ewan mcgregor


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 21, 2011)

Kagura said:


> crazy sayaka avys ....(leo)
> 
> 170x220 and 150x150
> 
> madoka magica



             .


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Feb 22, 2011)

A SasukexSakura avatar?


----------



## Scizor (Feb 22, 2011)

Luke fon Fabre (from Tales of the Abyss) avatars (150x150) please =)


----------



## Sunako (Feb 22, 2011)

BlueSasuke said:


> A SasukexSakura avatar?


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Feb 22, 2011)

I'll take this. Rep.


----------



## Odoriko (Feb 22, 2011)

D'awwww, them Pokemons are cyuuuuuute~


----------



## bug_ninja (Feb 22, 2011)

Any Tobirama (Nidaime Hokage) sets?


----------



## dream (Feb 22, 2011)

I would appreciate it if someone could get me a high quality Link avatar.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 22, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> I would appreciate it if someone could get me a high quality Link avatar.


----------



## KohZa (Feb 22, 2011)

SuzumeShouken said:


> Luke fon Fabre (from Tales of the Abyss) avatars (150x150) please =)


----------



## Scizor (Feb 22, 2011)

Thnx. 'll use on another forum ^^ (If I may)

Will rep after spread.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 22, 2011)

Yoon Doo Joon avas plox


----------



## Kei (Feb 22, 2011)

IchigoXRukia Sets :33


----------



## Miku ♥ (Feb 23, 2011)

Sasuke avatars(125 x 125),please


----------



## kyochi (Feb 23, 2011)

Please, Ben Barnes / Skandar Keynes avatars, someone.


----------



## Mαri (Feb 23, 2011)

Any Hellgirl sets/avatars?


----------



## Scizor (Feb 23, 2011)

Miku ♥ said:


> Sasuke avatars(125 x 125),please


----------



## m o l o k o (Feb 23, 2011)

ugh there was more but they looked even worse
so it's just two for each of you guys​


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 23, 2011)

m o l o k o said:


> ugh there was more but they looked even worse
> so it's just two for each of you guys​



OMG OMG OKMG OMG OMG OMGOMDSbew;liqkq bv;oeqiv;ihev;oijeg


I LOVE YOU


----------



## Kei (Feb 23, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> IchigoXRukia Sets :33



:33 Still looking for this~~ 150X150 ava


----------



## Angeℓίtα (Feb 23, 2011)

Laymond Ra said:


> Yoon Doo Joon avas plox



Hope you like them


----------



## SSJ2 Gohan (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks rep, can I get some Griffith ones now?


----------



## .:Jason:. (Feb 23, 2011)

Luka Millfy (from, Kaizoku Sentia Gokaiger) set please? Junior sized.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 23, 2011)

SSJ2 Gohan said:


> Thanks rep, can I get some Griffith ones now?


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 23, 2011)

Mαri said:


> Any Hellgirl sets/avatars?






Rep and Cred if you take.​


----------



## Mαri (Feb 23, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> Rep and Cred if you take.​



Thank you .


----------



## Fear (Feb 23, 2011)

Vegeta or Ulquiorra Avy's (with borders please).


----------



## kyochi (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh my god, Mia. 
You're the best :3, thank you.


----------



## Sima (Feb 23, 2011)

IchiHime stuff please :33


----------



## Miku ♥ (Feb 23, 2011)

Take this one.Thanks .*Repped*


----------



## Hustler (Feb 24, 2011)

Sima said:


> IchiHime stuff please :33



​


----------



## Scizor (Feb 24, 2011)

Fear said:


> Vegeta or Ulquiorra Avy's (with borders please).


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 24, 2011)

Angeℓίtα said:


> Hope you like them


I'll take the first two~ May I please have the stocks for the rest of them~?


----------



## Angeℓίtα (Feb 24, 2011)

Suuurrrre  


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sima (Feb 24, 2011)

Hustler said:


> ​



Thanks so much :33


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 24, 2011)

Kamen Rider OOO Ava's please?


----------



## santanico (Feb 24, 2011)

Rukia avatars 150 x 200


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Feb 24, 2011)

zoro avatars


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Feb 24, 2011)

Any D.Gray Man sets or sets from the current naruto chapters(:


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Feb 24, 2011)

James Franco Avatars? 150x150 or 125x125


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Feb 24, 2011)

Starr said:


> Rukia avatars 150 x 200


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 24, 2011)

Lupe Fiasco Please


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 24, 2011)

Sazen said:


> zoro avatars




Rep and cred if taking.​


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Feb 24, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> Rep and cred if taking.​



awesome


----------



## Hustler (Feb 25, 2011)

Nova said:


> Lupe Fiasco Please




​


----------



## santanico (Feb 25, 2011)

I'll take this one, thank you


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 25, 2011)

Hustler said:


> ​





taking all thanks holy shit


----------



## Vice (Feb 25, 2011)

Charlie Kelly from It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia please?


----------



## Kαrin (Feb 25, 2011)

Sasuke manga avis (150x150, Part 2 chapters)? :33


----------



## Migooki (Feb 25, 2011)

Sailor Moon, please? <3


----------



## Kei (Feb 25, 2011)

IchiRuki 150X150 ava anyone


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 25, 2011)

Any avy 150x150 with manly manga guys anyone? 
(No slender/cute bishie, i'm looking for the likes of JoJo for example )


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Feb 25, 2011)

lil wayne?


----------



## m o l o k o (Feb 25, 2011)

Miyuki said:


> Sailor Moon, please? <3



​


----------



## Vampire Princess (Feb 25, 2011)

Taylor Lautner set?


----------



## KohZa (Feb 25, 2011)

any badass ling/greed from fullmetal alchemist?without border please.


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Feb 26, 2011)

Any D Gray Man?


----------



## santanico (Feb 26, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Sasuke manga avis (150x150, Part 2 chapters)? :33


 

just cred plz.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 26, 2011)

A sig that would go good with my avatar.


----------



## Yush (Feb 26, 2011)

_Any IU avies?_


----------



## Kαrin (Feb 26, 2011)

Starr said:


> just cred plz.



Sankyuu


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Feb 26, 2011)

Starr said:


> just cred plz.



Taking please


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 26, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Kamen Rider OOO Ava's please?







^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Taking please



No, you cant take it without Karin's permission.


----------



## Kαrin (Feb 26, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> No, you cant take it without Karin's permission.



It's alright, he/she can take it


----------



## .:Jason:. (Feb 26, 2011)

.:Jason:. said:


> Luka Millfy (fro, Kaizoku Sentia Gokaiger) set please? Junior sized.



This would be lovely.


----------



## Migooki (Feb 26, 2011)

m o l o k o said:


> ​



Those are way too color raped -- not my style, sorry.
But I repped you anyway.


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 26, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> any badass ling/greed from fullmetal alchemist?without border please.






Rep and cred if taking. Hope I got him right. .​


----------



## Juli (Feb 26, 2011)

^ I got some more..lol. I already had them finished when I saw your post Katzuki. :<


----------



## Fr?t (Feb 26, 2011)

Will rep for any Queen/Brian May/Roger Taylor avatars or sigs.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 26, 2011)

madoka magica 

sayaka and kyoko please


----------



## Fear (Feb 26, 2011)

Ulquiorra Manga avatars (150x150).


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 26, 2011)

Itachi Manga Avatars 150 x 150 or 150 x 200?


----------



## RockpiRate (Feb 26, 2011)

Ed /FMA/ cool avys and set. Thanks.


----------



## Taylor (Feb 26, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> Itachi Manga Avatars 150 x 150 or 150 x 200?





Got some here, hope you like em. ~rep and cred~​


----------



## Taylor (Feb 26, 2011)

Fear said:


> Ulquiorra Manga avatars (150x150).





~Here, rep and cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 26, 2011)

Kamen Rider OOO or Gokaiger Ava's. [ 150 x 150 ]
.


----------



## santanico (Feb 26, 2011)

Fear said:


> Ulquiorra Manga avatars (150x150).





no rep required
cred is nice


----------



## Fear (Feb 26, 2011)

Starr said:


> no rep required
> cred is nice



There awesome. Can I have borders on them please. Sorry If I didn't make that clear. 

You don't want rep? Your getting it anyway.


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 26, 2011)

Wendy said:


> Got some here, hope you like em. ~rep and cred~​



I do. ~ suits my tired eye problem at the moment. Thanks.


----------



## santanico (Feb 26, 2011)

Fear said:


> There awesome. Can I have borders on them please. Sorry If I didn't make that clear.
> 
> You don't want rep? Your getting it anyway.



I can only do double lined, and plain black borders, the program I work with doesn't allow me to make dotted though


----------



## Fear (Feb 26, 2011)

Starr said:


> I can only do double lined, and plain black borders, the program I work with doesn't allow me to make dotted though



Any is fine, thank you. :33


----------



## santanico (Feb 26, 2011)

Alright, gimme a sec :33

edit:


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 26, 2011)

madoka magica kyoko and sayaka


----------



## KohZa (Feb 26, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> Rep and cred if taking. Hope I got him right. .​





Juli said:


> ^ I got some more..lol. I already had them finished when I saw your post Katzuki. :<


 
 wah so many to choose but i'll take this 3 only.thank you so much guys .has to spreas first .already rep yu katzuki and i have to wait for 24 hour until i can give you rep  juli.


----------



## Fear (Feb 26, 2011)

Starr said:


> Alright, gimme a sec :33
> 
> edit:



Thank you.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Feb 26, 2011)

Vampire Princess said:


> Taylor Lautner set?



It doesn't have to be amazing; I don't mind simple.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 26, 2011)

Kagura said:


> madoka magica kyoko and sayaka



​


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 26, 2011)

Hustler said:


> ​



holly shit 

thank thank thank you


----------



## Hustler (Feb 26, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Kamen Rider OOO or Gokaiger Ava's. [ 150 x 150 ]
> .


This what you're after?


----------



## kyochi (Feb 27, 2011)

These were not taken, so they are mine now, thank you. :33


----------



## kyochi (Feb 27, 2011)

ugh, shut me up shut me up shut me up 

I always ask for the same thing, yeah, but it would help if someone just shove these all over my internet face to begin with: 

Skandar Keynes / Edmund Pevensie avatars 

doitdoitdoitdoitdoitdoit ...I'll rep [you] until the end of time ! 
durr hurr derp daderp derp


----------



## santanico (Feb 27, 2011)

Saya Otonashi (blood +) avatars 150 x 200


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 27, 2011)

Kyochi said:


> ugh, shut me up shut me up shut me up
> 
> I always ask for the same thing, yeah, but it would help if someone just shove these all over my internet face to begin with:
> 
> ...






Rep and Cred if taking ~​


----------



## kyochi (Feb 27, 2011)

^ OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, 

Thank you so much Katzuki.  You're THE best. 

AhbsjNJSFsahfbjfs. Taking them all, of course.


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Feb 27, 2011)

Any Supernatural Dean and Sam avatars? 150x150?


----------



## Sima (Feb 27, 2011)

Orihime Inoue sigs and avas please. :33


----------



## Hustler (Feb 28, 2011)

Starr said:


> Saya Otonashi (blood +) avatars 150 x 200


----------



## Jackums (Feb 28, 2011)

150x150, Kakashi? (No border)


----------



## Scizor (Feb 28, 2011)

Jackums said:


> 150x150, Kakashi? (No border)


----------



## santanico (Feb 28, 2011)

hell yes, thank you


----------



## Shichibukai (Feb 28, 2011)

Kira Yamato (Gundam SEED) 150x150 avas please.


----------



## Raven Rider (Mar 1, 2011)

A set of Fran from Fraken Fran onegai


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 2, 2011)

Girls' Generation (SNSD) avis? :33


----------



## Hustler (Mar 2, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Girls' Generation (SNSD) avis? :33



I'll do this . Any preferences/biases?


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 2, 2011)

Hustler said:


> I'll do this . Any preferences/biases?



Jessica or Sooyoung avis would be most appreciated, but I'm fine with anyone of them really. :33


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 2, 2011)

kyoko and sayaka 

150x200 and 170x220 :33


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 2, 2011)

Lee Taemin/Inazuma Eleven ava's please [ 150 x 200 ]


----------



## Hustler (Mar 2, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Jessica or Sooyoung avis would be most appreciated, but I'm fine with anyone of them really. :33



Sooyoung


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 2, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Sooyoung



Taking these, thank you >u<

Need to spread first.


----------



## Odoriko (Mar 2, 2011)

Any Lupe Fiasco? 150 x 150


----------



## Metaro (Mar 2, 2011)

Chrome Dokuro sets?


----------



## Semplice (Mar 2, 2011)

Any Bleach Gin sets?  (Or separate avvies and/or sigs)


----------



## Vampire Princess (Mar 2, 2011)

Taylor Lautner, Jacob, or Jacob x Bella stuff?


----------



## santanico (Mar 3, 2011)

Iconoclastic said:


> Any Bleach Gin sets?  (Or separate avvies and/or sigs)


----------



## Scizor (Mar 3, 2011)

Iconoclastic said:


> Any Bleach Gin sets?  (Or separate avvies and/or sigs)


----------



## KohZa (Mar 3, 2011)

Zancrow from fairy tail avy anyone?a manga stock would be fine and without border.


----------



## rice (Mar 3, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Lee Taemin/Inazuma Eleven ava's please [ 150 x 200 ]




​


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 3, 2011)

Frango said:


> ​



Frango, these are gorgeous but I asked for 150 x 200, could you change them at all?


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 3, 2011)

Kagura said:


> kyoko and sayaka
> 
> 150x200 and 170x220 :33



                   . juli.......please or leo


----------



## santanico (Mar 3, 2011)

Sawako and Shouta (kimi ni todoke) avatars 150 x 150. juli if you see this... plz


----------



## Sima (Mar 3, 2011)

Sima said:


> Orihime Inoue sigs and avas please. :33


----------



## santanico (Mar 3, 2011)

Sima said:


>



I'll help you out sima bb, gimme a sec :33

edit:


----------



## Sima (Mar 3, 2011)

Starr said:


> I'll help you out sima bb, gimme a sec :33
> 
> edit:



thanks Starr


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 3, 2011)

Touko x N avatars? [dotted]


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Mar 3, 2011)

Zoro avatars


----------



## Shichibukai (Mar 3, 2011)

An ava of Natsu Dragonil from Fairy Tail. Preferably a manga stock, please. (150x150)


----------



## Juli (Mar 5, 2011)

Milkshake said:


> Touko x N avatars? [dotted]







Sazen said:


> Zoro avatars


----------



## Juli (Mar 5, 2011)

Miyuki said:


> Can I please get some nice Dead Master avatars? <3


----------



## Shichibukai (Mar 5, 2011)

Shichibukai said:


> Kira Yamato (Gundam SEED) 150x150 avas please.





Shichibukai said:


> An ava of Natsu Dragonil from Fairy Tail. Preferably a manga stock, please. (150x150)



Is it possible that anyone could do one of these? If possible, I'd like Natsu to take priority.


----------



## Taylor (Mar 5, 2011)

Shichibukai said:


> Is it possible that anyone could do one of these? If possible, I'd like Natsu to take priority.



​


----------



## Shichibukai (Mar 5, 2011)

Wendy said:


> ​



Thank you so much, I love them!


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 5, 2011)

Karin, Mizukage or Konan avis? :33 (150x150)


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 5, 2011)

Joule said:


>



Wow, didn't expect so much!  And from one of my fav gfx makers <3
thank you Joule, I adore them!


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 5, 2011)

Any Riful from Claymore? Sets would be appreciated, but if not, avatars are fine. Human and Awakened form if possible.


----------



## KohZa (Mar 5, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> Zancrow from fairy tail avy anyone?a manga stock would be fine and without border.


still hoping anyone woulkd do this one .


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 5, 2011)

> kyoko and sayaka
> 
> 150x200 and 170x220



PLEASE ....


----------



## santanico (Mar 5, 2011)

Bakura avys (yu-gi-oh)


----------



## .:Jason:. (Mar 5, 2011)

.:Jason:. said:


> Luka Millfy (from, Kaizoku Sentia Gokaiger) set please? Junior sized.



Care to make it?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 5, 2011)

kukabara from defense devil? if possible manga pannels, please :33


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Mar 6, 2011)

Joule said:


>



thank you :33


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 6, 2011)

Laughing Man from Ghost in the Shell (Stand alone Complex)

150x200 please. Also vm me please thank you.


----------



## Juli (Mar 6, 2011)

You're all very welcome guys. :33



ZanCrow said:


> still hoping anyone woulkd do this one.



I'm not familiar with the manga.  If you could tell me in what chapters he appears then I could probably make some. 



Starr said:


> Bakura avys (yu-gi-oh)





..and if you don't mind some Yami Bakura. 

(The last two are some that I made for Kelsey a while ago. I'm sure she doesn't mind if you take them now.)



ane said:


> kukabara from defense devil? if possible manga pannels, please :33



  I tried. Manga panels isn't my forte. :<


To everyone else that I skipped. Sorry. :< Some of the requests were too difficult to find good stocks for.


----------



## santanico (Mar 6, 2011)

Joule said:


> ..and if you don't mind some Yami Bakura.
> 
> (The last two are some that I made for Kelsey a while ago. I'm sure she doesn't mind if you take them now.)



oh those are all amazing, thank you


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 6, 2011)

Joule said:


> I tried. Manga panels isn't my forte. :<
> 
> .



looks great, thanks <3


----------



## Kei (Mar 6, 2011)

Darkrai ava 150X150 

Pokemon form or human form is nice


----------



## Odoriko (Mar 6, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Karin, Mizukage or Konan avis? :33 (150x150)



cred & rep if taking please (:


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 6, 2011)

Any Minato (Naruto) or Moria (One Piece) avatars?


----------



## Scizor (Mar 6, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Any Minato (Naruto) or Moria (One Piece) avatars?


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 6, 2011)

150x200 avatars of Haruhi Suzumiya


----------



## Scizor (Mar 6, 2011)

Milkshake said:


> 150x200 avatars of Haruhi Suzumiya


----------



## Judecious (Mar 6, 2011)

Naruto and Sasuke avatars


----------



## Aggressor (Mar 6, 2011)

Joule said:


> ^ I got some more..lol. I already had them finished when I saw your post Katzuki. :<



Since these weren't taken, taking. Thanks Juli! I have to spread first though >.>


----------



## Fin (Mar 7, 2011)

Will rep for Law


----------



## RockpiRate (Mar 7, 2011)

RockpiRate said:


> Ed /FMA/ cool avys and set. Thanks.


anyone.....


----------



## Hustler (Mar 7, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Any Minato (Naruto) or Moria (One Piece) avatars?


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 7, 2011)

Kagura said:


> PLEASE ....





> kyoko and sayaka
> 
> 150x200 and 170x220



                                            .


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 7, 2011)

America (Alfred F.Jones) or N (Pokemon Black/White) *150 x 200* Ava's please. [ no border ]


----------



## Fear (Mar 7, 2011)

Though it's not my request, do you mind me nabbing this?


----------



## Vampire Princess (Mar 7, 2011)

Sasuke stuff?


----------



## Odoriko (Mar 7, 2011)

Vampire Princess said:


> Sasuke stuff?





a sig, it has sasuke in it 



cred&rep please (:


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 7, 2011)

Godzilla sigs plz?


----------



## Sima (Mar 7, 2011)

N x Touko ava's plz.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 7, 2011)

Sima said:


> N x Touko ava's plz.


----------



## Raizen (Mar 7, 2011)

Vegeta avys 150x200 please? :33


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 7, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> America (Alfred F.Jones) or N (Pokemon Black/White) *150 x 200* Ava's please. [ no border ]



Hope you don't mind me doing another one of your requests Kelsu <3 If you don't like them feel free to ask someone else. <3




Rep and cred if taking <3​


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 7, 2011)

Really pretty (not too much but with some effects) Kotone/Lyra (Pokemon HG/SS) OR Orihime (her recent design) 150x200 Avas please ~ 

No borders ~


----------



## KohZa (Mar 8, 2011)

dissidia final fantasy avys?without border.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 8, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> ​



Taking these, thank you! pek


----------



## Rakiyo (Mar 8, 2011)

any Bakuman sets?


----------



## santanico (Mar 8, 2011)

RockpiRate said:


> anyone.....


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 8, 2011)

Any Yotsuba avy? 150x150  (even Yanda,Jumbo or Asagi are ok)


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 8, 2011)

Any Phoenix avatars from X-Man?

150x200 please


----------



## Kazuhiro (Mar 8, 2011)

150x150 Toon Link avatar

or an  set.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 8, 2011)

> kyoko and sayaka
> 
> 150x200 and 170x220



             .


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Grimmjow said:


> Any Phoenix avatars from X-Man?
> 
> 150x200 please





rep and cred if taking <3​


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 8, 2011)

I love them all thank you.

I'm on 24 hour but I'll rep soon. It should be running up.


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 8, 2011)

Kagura said:


> .



I think we're just better off requesting elsewhere  lol.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 8, 2011)

Milkshake said:


> I think we're just better off requesting elsewhere  lol.



i will get them soon i just feel it


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Milkshake said:


> Really pretty (not too much but with some effects) Kotone/Lyra (Pokemon HG/SS) OR Orihime (her recent design) 150x200 Avas please ~
> 
> No borders ~



I have some. Feel free to ask someone else if you don't like them.



Rep and cred if taking.​


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 8, 2011)

omg  noooooes, these are adorable thank you very much!


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Kagura said:


> i will get them soon i just feel it



I have some for you too Kagura. Also, If you don't like them feel free to ask someone else <3



rep and cred if taking <3​


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 8, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> I have some for you too Kagura. Also, If you don't like them feel free to ask someone else <3
> 
> 
> 
> rep and cred if taking <3​




humina hminpgkuycktf utdf loiugkutd iyfofjyxskydsl


omg omg their soo cute


----------



## Raven Rider (Mar 8, 2011)

Fran..... anyone..... please


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 9, 2011)

scarlet Jo


----------



## rice (Mar 9, 2011)

Kagura said:


> .



​


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 9, 2011)

Frango said:


> ​




g;vt4env;45ny[boi65b56n


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 9, 2011)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> Godzilla sigs plz?



Yo.                                                   .


----------



## Hustler (Mar 9, 2011)

Nova said:


> scarlet Jo


----------



## RockpiRate (Mar 9, 2011)

thank you so much. :33


----------



## Emo_Princess (Mar 9, 2011)

Mabui icons please pek


----------



## ninjaneko (Mar 9, 2011)

Is this the right place?

I'd like a new set and I'm all out of ideas. Maybe something with one of the members of Team 7 (or even Naruto and Sasuke, but not a whole team set since I just did that recently)? Itachi? Hawkeye or Al from FMA? Haku from Spirited Away (I like dragons)? Something with a cat? I don't know. 

Somebody dress me up!  I've been kinda browsing but...


----------



## LDA (Mar 9, 2011)

ninjaneko said:


> Is this the right place?
> 
> I'd like a new set and I'm all out of ideas. Maybe something with one of the members of Team 7 (or even Naruto and Sasuke, but not a whole team set since I just did that recently)? Itachi? Hawkeye or Al from FMA? Haku from Spirited Away (I like dragons)? Something with a cat? I don't know.
> 
> Somebody dress me up!  I've been kinda browsing but...



I'm not good at sets, but I have this:





?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 9, 2011)

takin all 3 thx


----------



## Porcelain (Mar 9, 2011)

I'd like to request some Pokemon avatars, please. Black&White.


----------



## ninjaneko (Mar 9, 2011)

LuvDaAlchemist said:


> I'm not good at sets, but I have this:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Hmm....  Not quite right (tho it's hard to say what is since I don't know what I'm looking for really)  though I do like the colors and style; Thanks.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 9, 2011)

ninjaneko said:


> Is this the right place?
> 
> I'd like a new set and I'm all out of ideas. Maybe something with one of the members of Team 7 (or even Naruto and Sasuke, but not a whole team set since I just did that recently)? Itachi? Hawkeye or Al from FMA? Haku from Spirited Away (I like dragons)? Something with a cat? I don't know.
> 
> Somebody dress me up!  I've been kinda browsing but...







sorry if its not to you liking im not at my best right now...


----------



## santanico (Mar 10, 2011)

Hyde avatars (vocalist from Vamps/L'arc~en-ciel)


----------



## Scizor (Mar 10, 2011)

Porcelain said:


> I'd like to request some Pokemon avatars, please. Black&White.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 10, 2011)

Rachel McAdams


----------



## Judecious (Mar 10, 2011)

Naruto and Sasuke avatars


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 10, 2011)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> Godzilla sigs plz?



please?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Mar 10, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Naruto and Sasuke avatars





Judecious said:


> Naruto and Sasuke avatars



sorry if they're weirdly colored; screen settings are screwed up.


----------



## Sahyks (Mar 10, 2011)

20th Century Boy Avatars or Jimi Hendrix avatars, anyone? :33


----------



## Porcelain (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you so much!! So beautiful ( *u*)


----------



## Judecious (Mar 10, 2011)

BrightlyDim said:


> sorry if they're weirdly colored; screen settings are screwed up.



Thanks

will rep when unsealed.


----------



## Jena (Mar 10, 2011)

Nova said:


> Rachel McAdams



Here's a few. No borders or text.


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 10, 2011)

Mr. Psychs said:


> 20th Century Boy Avatars or Jimi Hendrix avatars, anyone? :33







Rep and cred if taking.​


----------



## Motochika (Mar 10, 2011)

Anybody have any Motochika avatars from Sengoku Basara the anime? 

Thanks in advance to anybody that can help.


----------



## Zach (Mar 11, 2011)

Asian girls?                         :33


----------



## Selva (Mar 11, 2011)

Motochika said:


> Anybody have any Motochika avatars from Sengoku Basara the anime?


Motochika <3


​


----------



## Rakiyo (Mar 11, 2011)

Any Bakuman or One Piece Sets?


----------



## Sima (Mar 11, 2011)

N from pokemon avas. Preferably ones with dotted borders.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Mar 11, 2011)

Sima said:


> N from pokemon avas. Preferably ones with dotted borders.



I lack programs right now.  these are just a few.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 11, 2011)

GODZILLA SIG PLEASE
GODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASE


----------



## Jena (Mar 11, 2011)

Sima said:


> N from pokemon avas. Preferably ones with dotted borders.



A few


----------



## Sixx Paths Of Pain (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi good day may i request a set made from this please rep will be given


----------



## Sima (Mar 11, 2011)

BrightlyDim said:


> I lack programs right now.  these are just a few.





Jena said:


> A few



thanks you two pek


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 11, 2011)

Sixx Paths of Pain said:


> Hi good day may i request a set made from this please rep will be given



You dont request that here, you need to go to a shop to have it done.


----------



## Sixx Paths Of Pain (Mar 11, 2011)

ok        thanks


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Mar 11, 2011)

EspíritudePantera said:


> GODZILLA SIG PLEASE
> GODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASE



lol, how many times have you requested this? 

I tried, but couldn't find amazing stock.  bad quality is bad.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 11, 2011)

Anyone Aizen avys ?


----------



## Mozu (Mar 12, 2011)

The End said:


> Anyone Aizen avys ?







Miyuki said:


> Black Gold Saw/Dead Master, anyone?


----------



## Scizor (Mar 12, 2011)

EspíritudePantera said:


> GODZILLA SIG PLEASE
> GODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASEGODZILLA SIG PLEASE



Not really a good 'sig' stock I could find

I've got some avies for you though:


----------



## Juli (Mar 12, 2011)

^ Yeah, I've been *very* lenient with that rule but don't take it too far guys.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 12, 2011)

he clearly wants godzilla


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 12, 2011)

^ The original one. Not the 1998 xD


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 12, 2011)

kyoko x sayaka  or them separate 

150x200 , 170x220

mix stocks


----------



## Porcelain (Mar 12, 2011)

I want some Pokemon avatars, with dotted borders. :33

N, Touya, Touko, Cheren, please ~


----------



## santanico (Mar 12, 2011)

Starr said:


> Hyde avatars (vocalist from Vamps/L'arc~en-ciel)



please?


----------



## KohZa (Mar 12, 2011)

Starr said:


> please?


----------



## santanico (Mar 12, 2011)

thank you 

gotta spread  brb


----------



## Porcelain (Mar 12, 2011)

Scratch my other request, I want Lee Taemin or Jonghyung avatars please :33


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 12, 2011)

Kagura said:


> kyoko x sayaka  or them separate
> 
> 150x200 , 170x220
> 
> mix stocks



please


----------



## Vampire Princess (Mar 12, 2011)

Any Vampire Knight? Preferably Zero or Yuuki.


----------



## Sakubo (Mar 12, 2011)

Any N or Kamitsure/Elesa from Pokemon BW?  Sets or avas.


----------



## Semplice (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi.  Any Bleach sets?  (Just in general...Any characters would do, though preferably female characters...)


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 13, 2011)

Sakubo said:


> Any N or Kamitsure/Elesa from Pokemon BW? : distracted Sets or avas.





*Spoiler*: __ 








Rep & Cred please :3​


Porcelain said:


> Scratch my other request, I want Lee Taemin or Jonghyung avatars please : 33





Rep please ~​


Iconoclastic said:


> Hi.  Any Bleach sets?  (Just in general...Any characters would do, though preferably female characters...)





*Spoiler*: __ 





Rep & Cred please~


​


----------



## Sakubo (Mar 13, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ffff thank you! <33


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 13, 2011)

Kagura said:


> please







Rep & Cred please~​


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 13, 2011)

Cute anime girls? :33


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 13, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Cute anime girls? :33



Rep & Cred please :3



​


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 13, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Rep & Cred please :3
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Thank you :33


----------



## Fear (Mar 13, 2011)

Any Noctis Avy's? (FF13)

With borders would be cool too.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 13, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Rep & Cred please~​



HUMNA HUMNA HUMNA HUMNA HUMNA HUMNA 

Boss you really love me


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 13, 2011)

Fear said:


> Any Noctis Avy's? (FF13)
> 
> With borders would be cool too.



Rep & Cred please :3



​


----------



## Porcelain (Mar 13, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Rep please ~​



FFFFFFFFFFFFFF KELSEY OH GOD


----------



## santanico (Mar 13, 2011)

Rurouni Kenshin avatars? perhaps with Tomoe if ya can


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 13, 2011)

Starr said:


> Rurouni Kenshin avatars? perhaps with Tomoe if ya can



​


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 14, 2011)

Tomoe Mami or Kyubey Ava's from Madoka Magica :33?


----------



## santanico (Mar 14, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> ​



thank you! oh please tell me you still have the stock


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 14, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Tomoe Mami or Kyubey Ava's from Madoka Magica :33?



Mami and Genderbent Mami


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh wow, Genderbend Mami  Thanks Ariel <3


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 14, 2011)

Starr said:


> thank you! oh please tell me you still have the stock



Sure Starr! Here it is.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## santanico (Mar 14, 2011)

so pretty  thanks again darlin.


----------



## Porcelain (Mar 14, 2011)

requesting any cute asian boys


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 14, 2011)

Miyuki said:


> Requesting avatars of Homura Akemi from Madoka. Thank you. <3


last one is a spoiler from ep 10


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 14, 2011)

Miyuki said:


> Requesting avatars of Homura Akemi from Madoka. Thank you. <3



I hadn't realized Kagura had made some but here are the ones I have.
​


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 14, 2011)

KyouSaya (Kyouko x Sayaka) avys please 

just 150x200 make them epic


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 15, 2011)

Porcelain said:


> requesting any cute asian boys



​


----------



## Porcelain (Mar 15, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> ​



*hyperventilates* GFDHFHGHJGFH YES


----------



## Soldier (Mar 15, 2011)

Kamina or Simon from TTGL gifs or avatars, please?


----------



## santanico (Mar 15, 2011)

Soldier said:


> Kamina or Simon from TTGL gifs or avatars, please?


----------



## Scizor (Mar 15, 2011)

Soldier said:


> Kamina or Simon from TTGL gifs or avatars, please?


----------



## santanico (Mar 15, 2011)

Stein and/or Death the kid(Soul Eater) avatars?


----------



## Kei (Mar 15, 2011)

Homura Akemi 150X150 Avatar


----------



## Scizor (Mar 15, 2011)

Starr said:


> Stein and/or Death the kid(Soul Eater) avatars?


----------



## Emo_Princess (Mar 15, 2011)

Juli said:


>




Thank you  their smexy  
Taking all,If you want rep tell me


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 15, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> Homura Akemi 150X150 Avatar



​


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 15, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> Homura Akemi 150X150 Avatar


----------



## Sima (Mar 15, 2011)

Skyla or Elesa ava's from Pokemon plz


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 15, 2011)

Sima said:


> Skyla or Elesa ava's from Pokemon plz





rep and cred <3​


----------



## santanico (Mar 15, 2011)

they're a little too plain, but thank you.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 15, 2011)

Kagura said:


> KyouSaya (Kyouko x Sayaka) avys please
> 
> just 150x200 make them epic



          .


----------



## Hustler (Mar 15, 2011)

Kagura said:


> .



​


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 15, 2011)

Hustler said:


> ​



leo i love you


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 16, 2011)

Hakuouki (Hijikata or Okita) or Sasuke avis? :33


----------



## Scizor (Mar 16, 2011)

Starr said:


> they're a little too plain, but thank you.



Understood, my apologies. ^^


----------



## Soldier (Mar 16, 2011)

dfjbgdkfh Thank you very much.


----------



## Millennium Creed (Mar 16, 2011)

Rajon Rondo avatars please


----------



## santanico (Mar 16, 2011)

kimi ni todoke avatars, from the live action movie if anyone can


----------



## Kei (Mar 16, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> ​




Ooooo I loves  +repping you guys!!


----------



## Porcelain (Mar 16, 2011)

Any Teukie Leeteuk, Jonghyun, or Kim Hyun Joong avas please?


----------



## Sima (Mar 16, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> rep and cred <3​



Thank you so much <3


----------



## Vei (Mar 16, 2011)

Robin from One Piece avatars please? :33


----------



## Fear (Mar 16, 2011)

Kid Buu avatars!

:33


----------



## Semplice (Mar 16, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Hakuouki (Hijikata or Okita) or Sasuke avis? :33



I quickly made this:  

Hope you like it...


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 16, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Hakuouki (Hijikata or Okita) or Sasuke avis? :33



Hijikata & Okita

​


----------



## Emo_Princess (Mar 16, 2011)

Itachi icon's :33


----------



## Hustler (Mar 17, 2011)

Juli said:


> ..and if you don't mind some Yami Bakura.


Starr will you be using these in the future? would you mind if I grab these two?


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 17, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> Hijikata & Okita
> 
> ​



THANK YOU


----------



## santanico (Mar 17, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Starr will you be using these in the future? would you mind if I grab these two?



Go for it :33


----------



## Porcelain (Mar 17, 2011)

D'aw, any Jonghyun avas or Teukie Leeteuk? :33


----------



## Shichibukai (Mar 17, 2011)

Could someone resize this to Junior? Please and thank you.


----------



## santanico (Mar 18, 2011)

here you go


----------



## Shichibukai (Mar 18, 2011)

Starr said:


> here you go



Thank you so much Starr. You're a Life Saver.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 18, 2011)

Porcelain said:


> D'aw, any Jonghyun avas or Teukie Leeteuk? :33



Shawols smh!


----------



## Emo_Princess (Mar 18, 2011)

i-luv-itachi said:


> Itachi icon's :33



Please


----------



## KohZa (Mar 18, 2011)

i-luv-itachi said:


> Please


----------



## Misuzu (Mar 18, 2011)

Any Full metal alchemist ava´s?


----------



## Porcelain (Mar 18, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Shawols smh!



smd, Hustler. pek

But I can't see the first one. 

edit: yes, I can now. ~


----------



## Scizor (Mar 18, 2011)

Misuzu said:


> Any Full metal alchemist ava?s?


----------



## santanico (Mar 18, 2011)

ane said:


> gave it a try



so cute, taking these pek


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 18, 2011)

Dante, mainly dante from mvc3


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 18, 2011)

Any hueco mundo arc aizen avys.


----------



## Emo_Princess (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you pek


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 18, 2011)

Seiko said:


> Griffith (Berserk) please



​


----------



## Semplice (Mar 18, 2011)

Fritz said:


> Any hueco mundo arc aizen avys.



I have one!    Rep if you want.  Cred optional.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Mar 19, 2011)

Any black/red colored stuff?


----------



## kyochi (Mar 19, 2011)

Georgie Henley please.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 19, 2011)

Nova said:


> Dante, mainly dante from mvc3




...              .


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 19, 2011)

Fritz said:


> Any hueco mundo arc aizen avys.



Anyone else ?


----------



## Porcelain (Mar 19, 2011)

I'd like to request some Yo Seob avatars! Please!


----------



## Juli (Mar 19, 2011)

Kyochi said:


> Georgie Henley please.



Here you go. ^^


----------



## kyochi (Mar 19, 2011)

^ Oh, they're gorgeous, thank you Juli. <333 

Taking them all and I've repped you. :)


----------



## Sunako (Mar 19, 2011)

I'll steal this ,then X3


----------



## Leon (Mar 19, 2011)

Any Kabuto avy's/sets etc? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 20, 2011)

Nova said:


> ...              .


----------



## santanico (Mar 20, 2011)

Sunako said:


> I'll steal this ,then X3



NO! 

kidding yeah :33


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 20, 2011)

Hustler said:


>



takin these 4 thanks man


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 20, 2011)

Elfen Lied (Nyuu) avis? :33 (150x150)


----------



## Scizor (Mar 20, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Elfen Lied (Nyuu) avis? :33 (150x150)


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 20, 2011)

^ Umm, a bit plain for me, but thank you. :33

Anyone else is free to try too.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 20, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> ^ Umm, a bit plain for me, but thank you. :33
> 
> Anyone else is free to try too.



I tried ^^


----------



## Duffy (Mar 20, 2011)

Any hanzo/hanzou sets or sigs or ava's?


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Mar 20, 2011)

Duffy said:


> Any hanzo/hanzou sets or sigs or ava's?


​


----------



## Emo_Princess (Mar 20, 2011)

Uchiha shisui icon's? :33


----------



## valerian (Mar 20, 2011)

N from Pokemon please.


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Mar 20, 2011)

Valerian said:


> N from Pokemon please.


----------



## valerian (Mar 20, 2011)

Taking these two, thanks.


----------



## Juli (Mar 20, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Elfen Lied (Nyuu) avis? :33 (150x150)



Here you go.  Hope I got the right person.


----------



## Porcelain (Mar 20, 2011)

Yang Yo Seob pretty pweeze :33


----------



## Motochika (Mar 20, 2011)

Anybody have an Charles Beam and his LFO from Eureka 7 avys/sigs/sets? 

Thanks and rep if provided.


----------



## Semplice (Mar 20, 2011)

Hersir Van Holland said:


> Any Kabuto avy's/sets etc? Thanks in advance.



I made an avy of Kabuto from Part One:



If using, please rep.  (I could make a Part Two one if you want)


----------



## santanico (Mar 20, 2011)

Nia avatars (guren lagann) please?


----------



## Sima (Mar 20, 2011)

Rupert Grint/Ron Weasley ava's please?


----------



## KohZa (Mar 21, 2011)

Starr said:


> Nia avatars (guren lagann) please?


 

this the only one i got.


----------



## Jena (Mar 21, 2011)

Sima said:


> Rupert Grint/Ron Weasley ava's please?



Here's a few ones done quickly. If you like any of them and want a border/special cut (_e.g.,_ rounded edges) let me know and I can whip that out fairly speedily.)

[All pictures found on Google. They do not belong to me.]


----------



## santanico (Mar 21, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> this the only one i got.



Thank you


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 21, 2011)

Porcelain said:


> Yang Yo Seob pretty pweeze :33



​


----------



## Sima (Mar 21, 2011)

Jena said:


> Here's a few ones done quickly. If you like any of them and want a border/special cut (_e.g.,_ rounded edges) let me know and I can whip that out fairly speedily.)
> 
> [All pictures found on Google. They do not belong to me.]



Uhm, I like these three, but do you think you could put dotted boarders on them? If you can't I'll use them the way they are


----------



## Jena (Mar 21, 2011)

Sima said:


> Uhm, I like these three, but do you think you could put dotted boarders on them? If you can't I'll use them the way they are



No problem.


----------



## Porcelain (Mar 21, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> ​



Thank you so much!! 

/stashes them away


----------



## Sima (Mar 21, 2011)

Jena said:


> No problem.



thanks so much :3


----------



## Mαri (Mar 21, 2011)

Any Shauntal or Caitlin avatars from Pokemon? :33


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 22, 2011)

Juli said:


> Here you go.  Hope I got the right person.



I almost missed these, thank you  Will rep when I can.

// Requesting hot Sasuke avis :33 (manga or anime eps)


----------



## rice (Mar 22, 2011)

IU avys, 150x200 please


----------



## .:Jason:. (Mar 22, 2011)

Any Kyoko, Homura, or Kyoko and Homura (Puella Magi Madoka Magica/Mahou Shoujo Madoka Magica) sets/avys please?


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 22, 2011)

Avatars of Elesa from Pokemon Black/White, please.


----------



## Emo_Princess (Mar 22, 2011)

i-luv-itachi said:


> Uchiha shisui icon's? :33



Please


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Mar 22, 2011)

Any Vegeta or Gary avys?


----------



## Jena (Mar 22, 2011)

i-luv-itachi said:


> Please



There isn't that much stock for him. If you can find a picture, I can whip something up.


----------



## Emo_Princess (Mar 22, 2011)

Jena said:


> There isn't that much stock for him. If you can find a picture, I can whip something up.



Aw thank you very much,Heres the stock i got


----------



## Jena (Mar 22, 2011)

The stock was kind of meh, but here are two avatars anyway.


----------



## Migooki (Mar 23, 2011)

Can I please get some Sailor V or Sailor Moon (the character) avatars? <3


----------



## Jackums (Mar 23, 2011)

Jonghyun and/or Key, please? (150x150, no border)


----------



## Emo_Princess (Mar 23, 2011)

Jena said:


> The stock was kind of meh, but here are two avatars anyway.




The stock was amazing  and thank you  taking


----------



## Selva (Mar 23, 2011)

.:Jason:. said:


> Any Kyoko, Homura, or Kyoko and Homura (PUella Magi Madoka Magica/Mahou Shoujo Madoka Magica) sets/avys please?


I have avas:






Basilikos said:


> Avatars of Elesa from Pokemon Black/White, please.


 
I hope I got it right! >.<



Miyuki said:


> Can I please get some Sailor V or Sailor Moon (the character) avatars? <3


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 23, 2011)

Darth Vader avy's ?


----------



## Emo_Princess (Mar 23, 2011)

Hidan icon's :33 anime screenshots only


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 23, 2011)

Selva said:


> I hope I got it right! >.<


Very nice. 

I'll take these three then.

Looks like I'm 24'd so I'll rep you later.


----------



## Semplice (Mar 23, 2011)

i-luv-itachi said:


> Hidan icon's :33 anime screenshots only


Hiya.  I got one:



Rep please. 

---



Basilikos said:


> Avatars of Elesa from Pokemon Black/White, please.



Here's one:



Rep please.

-Iconoclastic


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 23, 2011)

Pretty Mami Ava's please. 150x200 no border~


----------



## .:Jason:. (Mar 23, 2011)

Selva said:


> I have avas:



I'll take them all, thanks.


----------



## Emo_Princess (Mar 23, 2011)

Iconoclastic said:


> Hiya.  I got one:
> 
> 
> 
> Rep please.




Taking  thank you sweetie but i can't rep until i spread more,L'll credit you when i use it


----------



## Semplice (Mar 23, 2011)

Alright.  But please rep after you spread, thanks.


----------



## Emo_Princess (Mar 23, 2011)

Iconoclastic said:


> Alright.  But please rep after you spread, thanks.



Will do :33


----------



## Motochika (Mar 23, 2011)

Anybody here have any Shunsi avatars from Bleach? Also I'm still wondering if anyone has Charles Beams avys?


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Mar 23, 2011)

Iconoclastic said:


> I made an avy of Kabuto from Part One:
> 
> 
> 
> If using, please rep.  (I could make a Part Two one if you want)



I'll take this!

Rep!


----------



## santanico (Mar 23, 2011)

Faye Valentine avatars/gifs?


----------



## Soldier (Mar 24, 2011)

Beat (TWEWY [The World Ends With You]) Avatars?


----------



## Semplice (Mar 24, 2011)

Motochika said:


> Anybody here have any Shunsi avatars from Bleach? Also I'm still wondering if anyone has Charles Beams avys?



Bleach is awesome.

Shunsui:



If using, please rep.


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Mar 24, 2011)

Soldier said:


> Beat (TWEWY [The World Ends With You]) Avatars?


----------



## Selva (Mar 24, 2011)

Starr said:


> Faye Valentine avatars/gifs?


I didn't find that many good stocks of her so I hope you like these


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 24, 2011)

crazy sayaka and Kyousaya  please  150x200


----------



## Mozu (Mar 24, 2011)

I need Niizuma (Bakuman) avatars, sigs, sets, etc. :33 Animated Niizuma would be preferable, but show me what you got~


----------



## santanico (Mar 24, 2011)

Selva said:


> I didn't find that many good stocks of her so I hope you like these



thank you darlin'


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 24, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Pretty Mami Ava's please. 150x200 no border~



         .


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Mar 24, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> .


----------



## Selva (Mar 24, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Pretty Mami Ava's please. 150x200 no border~


Mami <3






Kagura said:


> crazy sayaka and Kyousaya /ruri please /ano 150x200


 




Mozu said:


> I need Niizuma (Bakuman) avatars, sigs, sets, etc. /33 Animated Niizuma would be preferable, but show me what you got~


I have avas:


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 24, 2011)

Selva said:


> oigoyfitdutsyteasyeayseydsudud  taking all


----------



## Mozu (Mar 24, 2011)

Taking :33


----------



## Semplice (Mar 24, 2011)

I need Ichimaru Gin sets...


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 24, 2011)

Any Scott Pilgrim sigs? Characters I would like in any sig with good effects. 

-Scott
-Ramona
-Todd
-Katanyagi twins

thx


----------



## Shichibukai (Mar 24, 2011)

Chibi Itachi sig?


----------



## Vei (Mar 24, 2011)

Any Usopp from One Piece avatars?


----------



## santanico (Mar 24, 2011)

sesshomaru avatars ??


----------



## Emo_Princess (Mar 25, 2011)

beat angel escalayer avi's please


----------



## Soldier (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you ;w;


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 25, 2011)

Selva said:


>



DO WANT THANK YOU


----------



## Juli (Mar 25, 2011)

Starr said:


> sesshomaru avatars ??



Hmmmm..Sesshomaru, can't..resist...


----------



## santanico (Mar 25, 2011)

oh god 
I can't choose...


>


will take these.
thanks jules


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 25, 2011)

Can I have some Jadakiss avatars 150x200?


----------



## Juli (Mar 25, 2011)

Starr said:


> oh god
> I can't choose...
> 
> will take these.
> thanks jules



Anytime <3 Glad you like them.



veirane said:


> Any Usopp from One Piece avatars?


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 25, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim sigs anybody?


----------



## Vei (Mar 25, 2011)

Juli said:


>



Thank you very much. I appreciate it.


----------



## Rima (Mar 25, 2011)

ChiChi & Goku avys?


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 26, 2011)

Emo girl avis? :33


----------



## DookieMonster (Mar 26, 2011)

Pein or Nagato stuff.

Avatar + Sig.


----------



## Kei (Mar 26, 2011)

Any Kyuubee/Kyuubee Human Avatars 150X150 :33


----------



## colours (Mar 26, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Emo girl avis? :33



  '


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 26, 2011)

colours said:


>



Thank you


----------



## Scizor (Mar 26, 2011)

Sucker Punch (the movie) avatars, please


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 26, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Sucker Punch (the movie) avatars, please


 This, And Scott Pilgrim sets please.


----------



## -Shen- (Mar 26, 2011)

Any Latest Character of Naruto Set ? Or any Nice Kabutomaru or Pein set ?


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Mar 26, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Sucker Punch (the movie) avatars, please


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 26, 2011)

Because of my request, i'ma just snatch this one. If I can't, not a big deal.


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Mar 26, 2011)

You requested it as well, so that's fine.


----------



## Rima (Mar 26, 2011)

Is my request being ignored?


----------



## Jena (Mar 26, 2011)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> Scott Pilgrim sigs anybody?



Here's one. I didn't really use any effects on it, because I liked the base image's "crispness" and didn't want to ruin that. Still though, I can understand if you don't want to use b/c of that.



Original image: 



Rima said:


> Is my request being ignored?



I don't know who the characters are/what they're from.


----------



## Rima (Mar 27, 2011)

Jena said:


> I don't know who the characters are/what they're from.



Their from Dragon Ball. :33


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 27, 2011)

kyouko sayaka avys please


----------



## Jelly (Mar 27, 2011)

I will put up some of my GIFs that I make here soon 
Any Suggestions?


----------



## KohZa (Mar 27, 2011)

you should wait for people to request gif avys/sig here then you can make it for them.if you want to put your gif away go the giveaway thread.well good luck .


----------



## Emo_Princess (Mar 27, 2011)

Jelly said:


> I will put up some of my GIFs that I make here soon
> Any Suggestions?



Hidan and itachi avi's,Size 150 x 150


----------



## Scizor (Mar 27, 2011)

My own fault for not specifying I wanted Babydoll avas.
+Rep for the effort. They look awesome =D



Jelly said:


> I will put up some of my GIFs that I make here soon
> Any Suggestions?



Babydoll From Sucker Punch (the movie) gifs?

Also, re-requesting Sucker Punch avas (Babydoll, please)


----------



## kyochi (Mar 27, 2011)

Andrew Garfield and Jesse Eisenberg avys, anyone? 

(yes, of them toguether) >.<


----------



## Juli (Mar 27, 2011)

DookieMonster said:


> Pein or Nagato stuff.
> 
> Avatar + Sig.



edit: Wasn't picked up so I put it in the Giveaway's Thread.



Rima said:


> ChiChi & Goku avys?






Hope you like them. :3


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 27, 2011)

America/Germany/Germany x Prussia _(Preferably sexy GerPruss, kissing etc)_ Ava's, 150x200, no border~


----------



## Shichibukai (Mar 27, 2011)

Shichibukai said:


> Chibi Itachi sig?



Please?


----------



## Selva (Mar 27, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> Any Kyuubee/Kyuubee Human Avatars 150X150 /33











​


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 27, 2011)

TouyaXN Pokemon B&W avatars please~  or Judal from Magi <3 make them pretty <3


----------



## Kei (Mar 27, 2011)

Selva said:


> ​



I LOVE YOU!!!!

Must spread!!!


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 27, 2011)

Vanitas or Ventus (Kingdom Hearts) avys?


----------



## Rima (Mar 27, 2011)

Juli said:


> Hope you like them. :3



Thank you so much!


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 27, 2011)

kyouko sayaka avys please mahou shoujo madoka magica 150x200


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 27, 2011)

Hueco Mundo Aizen or Tobi avies. Thanks in advance


----------



## Porcelain (Mar 27, 2011)

DongWoon avatars please. :33


----------



## Sima (Mar 27, 2011)

Any Inuyasha/Kikyo ava's and sigs? please?


----------



## .:Jason:. (Mar 27, 2011)

Mio, Azusa, or both (K-On!) avys/sets?


----------



## Empathy (Mar 28, 2011)

Does anyone have any Gin Ichimaru with eyes open or Renji Abarai with hair down ? 

Avatar + Signature pretty pwease :33  

_I'll rep and cred_


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 28, 2011)

Sith Sig, similar to my avatar please, I'll rep.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 28, 2011)

Kagura said:


> kyouko sayaka avys please mahou shoujo madoka magica 150x200



              .


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 28, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> America/Germany/Germany x Prussia _(Preferably sexy GerPruss, kissing etc)_ Ava's, 150x200, no border~



lol at lack of responses


----------



## Judecious (Mar 28, 2011)

NaruHina avatars


----------



## Selva (Mar 28, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> America/Germany/Germany x Prussia _(Preferably sexy GerPruss, kissing etc)_ Ava's, 150x200, no border~


 





Kagura said:


> kyouko sayaka avys please mahou shoujo madoka magica 150x200


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 28, 2011)

Selva said:


> [



thanks :33


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 28, 2011)

Selva said:


>



Thanks baby


----------



## kyochi (Mar 28, 2011)

Selva said:
			
		

>



Oh, then I'm taking these, thank you.  /shameless


----------



## Eternity (Mar 28, 2011)

Pokemanz! We need more pokemon avys/sets


----------



## Scizor (Mar 28, 2011)

Eternity said:


> Pokemanz! We need more pokemon avys/sets



Seconded^ =)


----------



## Eternity (Mar 28, 2011)

Preferably some with girls/girl and pokemon hybrids and/or girls dressed as pokemons


----------



## Jiraiyaaa- (Mar 28, 2011)

Is there any MOOONSTER Chopper AVAs ?? Will rep twice. Rather rectangle shaped.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 28, 2011)

Jiraiyaaa- said:


> Is there any MOOONSTER Chopper AVAs ?? Will rep twice. Rather rectangle shaped.



150x200:


150x150:


----------



## Jiraiyaaa- (Mar 28, 2011)

That was fast can you make a black or white border on bottom right


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 28, 2011)

Fritz said:


> Hueco Mundo Aizen or Tobi avies. Thanks in advance



Just in case someone didn't see


----------



## Scizor (Mar 28, 2011)

Jiraiyaaa- said:


> That was fast can you make a black or white border on bottom right



Sure:


Glad you like it^^


----------



## Jiraiyaaa- (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks, will double when I get some rep spread ^^


----------



## Sima (Mar 28, 2011)

Sima said:


> Any Inuyasha/Kikyo ava's and sigs? please?


----------



## .:Jason:. (Mar 28, 2011)

.:Jason:. said:


> Mio, Azusa, or both (K-On!) avys/sets?



Would love to have this.


----------



## santanico (Mar 28, 2011)

Sima said:


>


----------



## Sima (Mar 28, 2011)

thanks dearie <3


----------



## Juli (Mar 29, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> TouyaXN Pokemon B&W avatars please~  or Judal from Magi <3 make them pretty <3


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 29, 2011)

Juli said:


>



Taking all~Thanks Juli they are gorgeous <3


----------



## Empathy (Mar 29, 2011)

★No Ceilings★ said:


> Does anyone have any Gin Ichimaru with eyes open or Renji Abarai with hair down ?
> 
> Avatar + Signature pretty pwease :33
> 
> _I'll rep and cred_



 **


----------



## Rima (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## .:Jason:. (Mar 29, 2011)

.:Jason:. said:


> Mio, Azusa, or both (K-On!) avys/sets?


----------



## Jackums (Mar 30, 2011)

Jackums said:


> Jonghyun and/or Key, please? (150x150, no border)



Anyone?


----------



## Semplice (Mar 30, 2011)

No one saw my last request, so forget it.  :/


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Mar 30, 2011)

Pretty Post-Ino sets please? pek


----------



## Scizor (Mar 30, 2011)

Scizor said:


> re-requesting Sucker Punch avas (Babydoll, please)



^Please.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Mar 30, 2011)

Scizor said:


> ^Please.



These aren't the greatest, sorry. I couldn't find very good stocks.


----------



## Shichibukai (Mar 30, 2011)

Itachi avas? Junior and Senior sized, please.


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Mar 30, 2011)

Sasuke Uchiha Signatures?


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 31, 2011)

Shichibukai said:


> Itachi avas? Junior and Senior sized, please.






Rep and cred not required if you use.


----------



## Juli (Mar 31, 2011)

.:Jason:. said:


>





Sorry that there aren't many. I did this in a hurry. >_>


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 31, 2011)

Seungho avas, senior sized please ^^


----------



## .:Jason:. (Mar 31, 2011)

Juli said:


> Sorry that there aren't many. I did this in a hurry. >_>



It's okay, I love them. I'll be taking all of them.


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 31, 2011)

Sasuke manga avis (150x150), Hebi Sasuke or Taka Sasuke :33


----------



## rice (Mar 31, 2011)

can i get some IU avys 150x200 pweese


----------



## Scizor (Mar 31, 2011)

BrightlyDim said:


> These aren't the greatest, sorry. I couldn't find very good stocks.



taking these^
Thanks!


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 31, 2011)

Would love some Magi Labyrinth of Magic Ava's. Preferably Alibaba or Sinbad. 150x200?


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 31, 2011)

Frango said:


> can i get some IU avys 150x200 pweese


 


Sorry these aren't the best in the world, tumblr's letting me down here. 
But it's the least I can do to repay for all those GIF avas


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 31, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Would love some Magi Labyrinth of Magic Ava's. Preferably Alibaba or Sinbad. 150x200?



Or sexy Sasuke Ava's .


----------



## rice (Mar 31, 2011)

Laymond Ra said:


> Sorry these aren't the best in the world, tumblr's letting me down here.
> But it's the least I can do to repay for all those GIF avas



thanks alexu


----------



## Blue (inactive) (Mar 31, 2011)

Can someone make me a sasuke avy junior


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 31, 2011)

Blue said:


> Can someone make me a sasuke avy junior


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Apr 1, 2011)

Sakura Part 1 Avatars?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 1, 2011)

Any Zuko avatars (aside from when he was bald with a pony-tail).


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 1, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Any Zuko avatars (aside from when he was bald with a pony-tail).




I have some, if you don't like them feel free to ask anyone else​.
​


----------



## Sima (Apr 1, 2011)

any Ceil Phantomhive or Sebastian stuff from Kuroshitsuji?


----------



## Juli (Apr 2, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Or sexy Sasuke Ava's .








Sima said:


> any Ceil Phantomhive or Sebastian stuff from Kuroshitsuji?



I only have some Ciel.


----------



## Sima (Apr 2, 2011)

Juli said:


> I only have some Ciel.



My goodness, thank you


----------



## Juli (Apr 2, 2011)

You're welcome. <3 Glad you like it.


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 2, 2011)

Matrix Neo avy's ? thanks in advance


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 2, 2011)

asdfghjkl, these are sexy.
Could I be as rude to ask for the borders to be taken off please?


----------



## Porcelain (Apr 2, 2011)

Heyo, can I request some Yang Yoseob or Kim Jonghyun pleeze? :33


----------



## Juli (Apr 2, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> asdfghjkl, these are sexy.
> Could I be as rude to ask for the borders to be taken off please?



Sure thing.


----------



## Semplice (Apr 2, 2011)

Sasuke Uchiha said:


> Sakura Part 1 Avatars?


Hiya.  I got one here:



Rep (cred optional but appreciated).


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 2, 2011)

sayaka or kyouko or both 150x200 ....juli


----------



## Jena (Apr 2, 2011)

BrightlyDim said:


> Pretty Post-Ino sets please? pek



I have some Ino avatars. These are kind older, though, so the quality is...well...


----------



## santanico (Apr 2, 2011)

Shin chan avy's/sigs/gifs or Part 2 Sakura pretty please?


----------



## Alex. (Apr 3, 2011)

Starr said:


> Shin chan avy's/sigs/gifs or Part 2 Sakura pretty please?



Here's some Sakura avatars. ;3





Fritz said:


> Matrix Neo avy's ? thanks in advance


----------



## Selva (Apr 3, 2011)

Stock to this please? ^_^


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks  do you have them on 150x150 size ?


----------



## Alex. (Apr 3, 2011)

Fritz said:


> Thanks  do you have them on 150x150 size ?



nope. would you like me to re-size these 2 ? :3



Kagura said:


> sayaka or kyouko or both 150x200 ....juli


----------



## Scizor (Apr 3, 2011)

The Pok?mon main games protagonist/rivals avatars, please. 
Red (the main protagonist from Red/Blue), Silver (the rival from gold/silver) and/or Gold (the main protagonist from Gold/Silver) please. (Size 150x150)

Will rep and cred, offc =D


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 3, 2011)

Alex. said:


> nope. would you like me to re-size these 2 ? :3



Hmm, ok give it a try then, but I'm afraid it'll lose quality


----------



## Alex. (Apr 3, 2011)

they do. i'll make some 150x150 ones later then.


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 3, 2011)

Alex. said:


> they do. i'll make some 150x150 ones later then.



Thanks for the effort, I really appreciate it


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 3, 2011)

Alex. said:


> nope. would you like me to re-size these 2 ? :3



OMG ALEX. I MISS YOUR WORK anf love these  

thanks


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 3, 2011)

Laymond Ra said:


> Seungho avas, senior sized please ^^


   .


----------



## santanico (Apr 3, 2011)

Alex. said:


> Here's some Sakura avatars. ;3





thank you :33


----------



## Semplice (Apr 3, 2011)

I need a new set.  Anything Bleach-themed?  (No hentai or yaoi please and thank you).


----------



## Emo_Princess (Apr 3, 2011)

Yamato icon's,Anime only


----------



## Porcelain (Apr 3, 2011)

Laymond Ra said:


> .



I tried 

 ;  ; 

rep/and or cred, babe <3


----------



## Judecious (Apr 3, 2011)

Draco Malfoy Avatars


----------



## Jena (Apr 3, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Draco Malfoy Avatars



A few.
Just colorizations though, no effects.


----------



## Basilikos (Apr 3, 2011)

Avatars of the legendary pokemon, Zekrom, please.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Apr 4, 2011)

Vampire Knight or Sasuke set?


----------



## Mozu (Apr 4, 2011)

Avis or sets of Eva/Morgan from the new Camelot series? :33


----------



## Kαrin (Apr 4, 2011)

Itachi or Sasuke avis pwease? (150x150) :33


----------



## Scizor (Apr 4, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Itachi or Sasuke avis pwease? (150x150) :33


----------



## Shichibukai (Apr 4, 2011)

Kida Masaomi from Durarara!! or the Trainer from Pokemon Red/Green. (125x125)

Thank you.


----------



## Migooki (Apr 4, 2011)

Does anyone have any new avatars of the following:?

Sailor Moon (character).
Stocking (PSG).
Saeko Busujima (High School of the Dead).


----------



## Semplice (Apr 4, 2011)

I want Rukia avatars.  ^_^


----------



## Kei (Apr 4, 2011)

Any Dark Cloud 2 sets or avas 

I know it an old game but I love it dearly~~


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 5, 2011)

Marco(one piece)


----------



## Selva (Apr 5, 2011)

Shichibukai said:


> Kida Masaomi from Durarara!!(125x125)


 






Miyuki said:


> Does anyone have any new avatars of the following:?
> 
> Sailor Moon (character).
> Stocking (PSG).
> Saeko Busujima (High School of the Dead).


 








Iconoclastic said:


> I want Rukia avatars.  ^_^


----------



## Migooki (Apr 5, 2011)

^ You are wonderful, thank you~!

I'll take these:


----------



## Eternity (Apr 5, 2011)

Nova said:


> Marco(one piece)






please rep. cred is optional :33


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 5, 2011)

Belgium or Romano or Hungary or Prussia

or Belgium x Romano and Prussia x Hungary 

150x200 

or male!Belgium

 from Hetalia

juli


----------



## santanico (Apr 5, 2011)

avatars/sigs of Bulma & Vegeta (together) plz?


----------



## Shichibukai (Apr 5, 2011)

Selva said:


>


Thank you Selva, I really appreciate this. I'll take them all.


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 5, 2011)

Eternity said:


> please rep. cred is optional :33



Have you got the stock ?


----------



## Eternity (Apr 5, 2011)

Fritz said:


> Have you got the stock ?


----------



## Jackums (Apr 5, 2011)

Jesse/Johan Anderson (Yu-Gi-Oh! GX)  
Chazz Princeton (Yu-Gi-Oh! GX)  

150x150, no border. Please?


----------



## Mozu (Apr 5, 2011)

I need a sig to go with this avi.  Animated is a plus~


----------



## SSJ2 Gohan (Apr 5, 2011)

So Nagato Ava's please.


----------



## Mozu (Apr 5, 2011)

Starr said:


> avatars/sigs of Bulma & Vegeta (together) plz?





some sigs i never used 




I've misplaced my stock or something. I used to have more. Might me on my other computer.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 5, 2011)

Anyone have FF13 avatars?

Snow, Fang or Sazh would be appreciated


----------



## santanico (Apr 6, 2011)

Mozu said:


> some sigs i never used
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you, taking 'em all pek


----------



## Master (Apr 6, 2011)

Requesting a censored hentai almost naked girls pics 
Thank you


----------



## KittieSocks (Apr 6, 2011)

Does anyone have a signature of Chi's Sweet Home/New Address?


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 6, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Belgium or Romano or Hungary or Prussia
> 
> or Belgium x Romano and Prussia x Hungary
> 
> ...



please


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 6, 2011)

Eternity said:


> please rep. cred is optional :33



thanks              ~


----------



## Sima (Apr 6, 2011)

Duke Devlin or Seto Kaiba avas please.

they are from the original Yu-Gi-Oh series :33


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 6, 2011)

Sima said:


> Duke Devlin or Seto Kaiba avas please.
> 
> they are from the original Yu-Gi-Oh series :33



​


----------



## Porcelain (Apr 6, 2011)

I'd like to request some Hyun Seung and Yoseob avatars, together if possible. <3


----------



## Sima (Apr 6, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> ​



thanks :33


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 7, 2011)

Any She Hulk avatars?

150x200 please


----------



## Migooki (Apr 7, 2011)

Mio Akiyama please? <3


----------



## Judecious (Apr 7, 2011)

Draco Malfoy


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 8, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Draco Malfoy



Poor stocks were poor :/
Rep please.
​


----------



## Kei (Apr 8, 2011)

Any Inuyasha and Kagome sets :33


----------



## Judecious (Apr 8, 2011)

Jena said:


> A few.
> Just colorizations though, no effects.



thanks.  can't believe I missed this.


----------



## Soldier (Apr 8, 2011)

Death the Kid, anyone?


----------



## Juli (Apr 8, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Belgium or Romano or Hungary or Prussia
> 
> or Belgium x Romano and Prussia x Hungary
> 
> ...


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 8, 2011)

Juli said:


>



ARGHDGFKSKLJ

i love you thanks 

will wear soon :33


----------



## Nuvola (Apr 8, 2011)

Any Akihiko Sanada sets? (Persona 3)


----------



## Porcelain (Apr 8, 2011)

Porcelain said:


> I'd like to request some Hyun Seung and Yoseob avatars, together if possible. <3



Aigooo, someone ? Anyone?


----------



## Vampire Princess (Apr 8, 2011)

Any badass anime girl sets? It can be any anime girl as long as they look badass.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Apr 8, 2011)

will smith avatar


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 9, 2011)

Grimmjow said:


> Any She Hulk avatars?
> 
> 150x200 please



anyone    ?


----------



## Eisenheim (Apr 9, 2011)

Roger (One Piece) avatar please.


----------



## Cuntacular (Apr 9, 2011)

Sazen said:


> will smith avatar


----------



## 【Temari】 (Apr 9, 2011)

hot babes wearing shades please  

gif if you can


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Apr 9, 2011)

sweet


----------



## Kami-Sama (Apr 9, 2011)

Hello.

I need a .gif for a project that i'm doing for school. 

Any takers?


----------



## Sima (Apr 9, 2011)

Mai Valentine ava's please.


----------



## Raizen (Apr 9, 2011)

Taeyang avatars (125x150 and 150x150) please? :33


----------



## Kami-Sama (Apr 9, 2011)

Hello.

I need someone to substitute the head on this lady. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0GW0Vnr9Yc[/YOUTUBE]

With this. 



without the southwest text.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 9, 2011)

^wrong thread


----------



## Kami-Sama (Apr 9, 2011)

^ which one is the right one?


----------



## Millennium Creed (Apr 9, 2011)

Tupac avatars? :33


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 9, 2011)

Sexy America (Alfred F. Jones) 150 x 200 Ava's please. 
_No Border_


----------



## Semplice (Apr 9, 2011)

I want a pretty Bleach set...


----------



## Saturday (Apr 9, 2011)

Requesting a Naruto Uzumaki set. Something serene and peaceful. Will give Rep and Cred if necessary.


----------



## Juli (Apr 9, 2011)

Grimmjow said:


> anyone    ?







Eisenheim said:


> Roger (One Piece) avatar please.


----------



## santanico (Apr 9, 2011)

card captor Sakura avys, plz?


----------



## Matariki (Apr 9, 2011)

Megan Fox please


----------



## Rima (Apr 9, 2011)

Asian girl avys. :33


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 9, 2011)

Witch King from Lord of the Rings avy's


----------



## Porcelain (Apr 9, 2011)

Any Hyunseung avys? <3


----------



## Saturday (Apr 10, 2011)

I need a Naruto sig looks nice with my current avy. Someone please?


----------



## Kei (Apr 10, 2011)

Inuyasha and Kagome


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 10, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Sexy America (Alfred F. Jones) 150 x 200 Ava's please.
> _No Border_



       .


----------



## Sima (Apr 10, 2011)

Sima said:


> Mai Valentine ava's please.


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Apr 10, 2011)

Seiko said:


> Megan Fox please


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 10, 2011)

sub zero and raiden(mortal kombat)


----------



## Sanshouo (Apr 10, 2011)

Rima said:


> Asian girl avys. :33






enough? :33


----------



## -Shen- (Apr 11, 2011)

Any Altair/Ezio Sets ?

Or Any Altair/Ezio Sigs


----------



## Cuntacular (Apr 11, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> .


 :33



Sima said:


>



 :33


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 11, 2011)

Kyousaya (kyouko x sayaka )

mahou shoujo madoka magica :33


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 11, 2011)

Cuntacular said:


> :33



Sankyuu! pek


----------



## Soldier (Apr 11, 2011)

Soldier said:


> Death the Kid, anyone?



hurp durp .


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Apr 11, 2011)

Soldier said:


> hurp durp .


----------



## Judecious (Apr 11, 2011)

Kakashi/Tobirama Avatars


----------



## Kei (Apr 11, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> Inuyasha and Kagome


----------



## Porcelain (Apr 11, 2011)

Porcelain said:


> Any Hyunseung avys? <3



 .


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 11, 2011)

Any Olivia Wilde sets? (preferably when she has black hair and is not in any movie at all. Just sexy pics).


----------



## Semplice (Apr 11, 2011)

Iconoclastic said:


> I want a pretty Bleach set...



Anyone up for it?


----------



## Eisenheim (Apr 11, 2011)

Juli said:


>



Thanks. They look awesome.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 11, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Kyousaya (kyouko x sayaka )
> 
> mahou shoujo madoka magica :33



            .


----------



## Kei (Apr 11, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> Inuyasha and Kagome


----------



## Sanshouo (Apr 11, 2011)

Porcelain said:


> .



:33


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 11, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


>



​


----------



## Kei (Apr 11, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> ​



I LOVE YOU!!!


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 11, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Kakashi/Tobirama Avatars


​


----------



## Rima (Apr 11, 2011)

Sanshouo said:


> enough? :33



Thanks       .


----------



## Vampire Princess (Apr 12, 2011)

Vampire Princess said:


> Any badass anime girl sets? It can be any anime girl as long as they look badass.



I hate to be annoying.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 12, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> ​



Stock, please? =D


----------



## Hustler (Apr 12, 2011)

Vampire Princess said:


> I hate to be annoying.



Vamp theme??


----------



## Cuntacular (Apr 12, 2011)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> Any Olivia Wilde sets? (preferably when she has black hair and is not in any movie at all. Just sexy pics).


----------



## Soldier (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank      ye.


----------



## Juli (Apr 12, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Kakashi/Tobirama Avatars


----------



## santanico (Apr 12, 2011)

sakura and/or Yukito/Yue (card captor sakura) avatars?


----------



## Migooki (Apr 12, 2011)

Can anyone make me some Dead Master or Black Rock Shooter avatars? 
Rep will be given for all effort~


----------



## Porcelain (Apr 12, 2011)

Sanshouo said:


> :33



Me likey.


----------



## Sima (Apr 12, 2011)

Cuntacular said:


> :33



Thanks :33


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 12, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Kyousaya (kyouko x sayaka )
> 
> mahou shoujo madoka magica :33



          .


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 12, 2011)

Nova said:


> sub zero and raiden(mortal kombat)





.                             .


----------



## Vampire Princess (Apr 12, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Vamp theme??



I like vamps, yeah, but I was thinking more older anime girls. Thanks for the attempt though. Will take unless someone else wants...


----------



## Judecious (Apr 13, 2011)

Thank you Juli:33

Taking Tobirama and the first and last kakashi


----------



## Santí (Apr 13, 2011)

I need a sig to compliment my avi. It doesn't have to be Mewtwo, just Pokemon related.


----------



## -Shen- (Apr 13, 2011)

Any Killer Bee Sets ?


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 13, 2011)

Kuroshitsuji staff especially sigs.

Thanks a lot by now


----------



## KittieSocks (Apr 13, 2011)

Nyanko (Natsume Yuujinchou) Av + sig? Anyone?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 13, 2011)

Any Gurren Lagann sigs? ( the mecha)


----------



## murasex (Apr 13, 2011)

im not sure if this is what you wanted;never seen the anime. 
oops if i did it wrong. lol
be sure to save if you use it.
im known to delete things.








KittieSocks said:


> Nyanko (Natsume Yuujinchou) Av + sig? Anyone?


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 13, 2011)

Requesting Joseph Gordon-Levitt 150x150 avys. Thanks in advance


----------



## murasex (Apr 13, 2011)

if you use any or both, be sure to save it. :]





Santisimo said:


> I need a sig to compliment my avi. It doesn't have to be Mewtwo, just Pokemon related.


----------



## murasex (Apr 13, 2011)

if you use any, be sure to save it.




Fritz said:


> Requesting Joseph Gordon-Levitt 150x150 avys. Thanks in advance


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 13, 2011)

murasex said:


> if you use any, be sure to save it.



Taking these, repped, will cred if using


----------



## santanico (Apr 13, 2011)

sakura/syaoran avatars? could be from _card captor Sakura_ or _Tsubasa_


----------



## murasex (Apr 13, 2011)

i tried






Starr said:


> sakura/syaoran avatars? could be from _card captor Sakura_ or _Tsubasa_


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 13, 2011)

Moon~ said:


> Kuroshitsuji staff especially sigs.
> 
> Thanks a lot by now



I have a set.~




Rep & Cred if you use. You can take the sig only if you want as well.


----------



## Raizen (Apr 13, 2011)

Kagura said:


> .



I tried my best to find good stocks.


----------



## santanico (Apr 13, 2011)

murasex said:


> i tried



lovely, thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 13, 2011)

Raizen said:


> I tried my best to find good stocks.



ohh thei soo pretty will wear them soon :33


----------



## Kαrin (Apr 14, 2011)

150x150 Hinata (Shippuden) avis :33


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 14, 2011)

Anyone got any avas of 

Anti-Spiral
Nia
Lord Genome


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 14, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> I have a set.~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot


----------



## santanico (Apr 15, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> 150x150 Hinata (Shippuden) avis :33



some of my older stuff



newer;


----------



## Metaro (Apr 15, 2011)

Some Sebastian Michaelis from Kuroshitsuji 125x125 avatar?


----------



## murasex (Apr 15, 2011)

Metaro said:


> Some Sebastian Michaelis from Kuroshitsuji 125x125 avatar?



if you use any, be sure to save


----------



## Raizen (Apr 15, 2011)

Tuxedo Mask (from Sailor Moon) 150x200 avatars please? :33


----------



## -Shen- (Apr 16, 2011)

Any Kimimaro Kaguya or Kidomaru Sets ?


----------



## Ace (Apr 16, 2011)

Any Nicki Minaj avatar? 125x125 avatar please. :33


----------



## Sima (Apr 16, 2011)

Lady Gaga ava's, dotted border if possible on them.


----------



## Metaro (Apr 16, 2011)

murasex said:


> if you use any, be sure to save



*o* oh my , Thank you!!
Taking everything!


----------



## santanico (Apr 16, 2011)

digmon avatars? preferably season 1 (as teens).


----------



## Sanshouo (Apr 16, 2011)

Starr said:


> digmon avatars? preferably season 1 (as teens).


----------



## -Shen- (Apr 16, 2011)

My Requests are always ignored...


----------



## santanico (Apr 16, 2011)

Sanshouo said:


>



thank you :33 +repped


----------



## Kei (Apr 17, 2011)

Spirited Away sets/avas ?? :33


----------



## Fear (Apr 17, 2011)

@Keiichi


----------



## Kei (Apr 17, 2011)

Fear said:


> @Keiichi




Thhhaannkkk you~~ :33


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Apr 17, 2011)

Sima said:


> Lady Gaga ava's, dotted border if possible on them.


----------



## Sima (Apr 17, 2011)

Taking, thanks :33


----------



## Sanshouo (Apr 17, 2011)

StonedTheGoodWay said:


> Any Nicki Minaj avatar? 125x125 avatar please. :33




:33


----------



## Raizen (Apr 17, 2011)

Raizen said:


> Tuxedo Mask (from Sailor Moon) 150x200 avatars please? :33



Anyone?


----------



## Sanshouo (Apr 17, 2011)

Raizen said:


> Anyone?





here Raizen :33


----------



## Raizen (Apr 17, 2011)

Sanshouo said:


> here Raizen :33



Thanks


----------



## Saturday (Apr 17, 2011)

Really want a Naruto set. Will rep multiple times and cred if necessary.


----------



## Sanshouo (Apr 17, 2011)

greenbeast44 said:


> Really want a Naruto set. Will rep multiple times and cred if necessary.





:33


----------



## Saturday (Apr 17, 2011)

Sanshouo said:


> :33


Thank you so much! Do you want cred?


----------



## Sanshouo (Apr 17, 2011)

greenbeast44 said:


> Thank you so much! Do you want cred?



sure why not


----------



## Ace (Apr 17, 2011)

Sanshouo said:


> :33



Thank you so much. :WOW I'll take these two. :33





Will rep and cred.


----------



## April (Apr 17, 2011)

Any Jessica jung from SNSD avys? 150x200 or 150x150 please. :3


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 17, 2011)

Christina Hendricks?


----------



## Sanshouo (Apr 17, 2011)

April said:


> Any Jessica jung from SNSD avys? 150x200 or 150x150 please. :3



  :33


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 17, 2011)

kyouko or sayaka avys 

them separate please :33

dotted with white borders please :33


----------



## Sanshouo (Apr 17, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Christina Hendricks?




tittehs :33


----------



## Sanshouo (Apr 17, 2011)

Kagura said:


> kyouko or sayaka avys
> 
> them separate please :33
> 
> dotted with white borders please :33





hope you like :33


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 17, 2011)

Sanshouo said:


> hope you like :33



i'll take these two :33


----------



## Bow2YourQueenThatsMe (Apr 17, 2011)

I'll like to have a bleach set. Will rep and cred. :33


----------



## santanico (Apr 18, 2011)

^What characters? :33


----------



## Bow2YourQueenThatsMe (Apr 18, 2011)

Starr said:


> ^What characters? :33



If possible....byakuya and hisana.  If not, then any thing with byakuya.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 18, 2011)

April said:


> Any Jessica jung from SNSD avys? 150x200 or 150x150 please. :3



​


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 18, 2011)

Anti-Spiral and/or Lord Genome sets?


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 18, 2011)

GermanyxPrussia ava's please 150x200


----------



## April (Apr 18, 2011)

These are so pretty, I can't pick which one I should use first. v__v Thank you both!



Sanshouo said:


> :33


Oh shiii, flawless avies are flawless. Thank you!



Hustler said:


> ​


I could always count on you, Hust! So pretty.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Apr 18, 2011)

Lady Gaga set?


----------



## Raven Rider (Apr 18, 2011)

Can someone make Gasi Yuno sets?




Juli said:


> , , ,



Hey Rima if you don't want the 3rd one could I have it?


----------



## Sanshouo (Apr 18, 2011)

Vampire Princess said:


> Lady Gaga set?





cred + rep :33


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 18, 2011)

Can someone resize this image so it doesn't exceed the signature limit and remove the skull icon please will rep thanks


----------



## Jena (Apr 18, 2011)

Kirihara said:


> Can someone resize this image so it doesn't exceed the signature limit and remove the skull icon please will rep thanks



I didn't know which type of member you are, so here are both.


*Spoiler*: _Normal member size_ 










*Spoiler*: _Senior member size_


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 18, 2011)

Jena said:


> I didn't know which type of member you are, so here are both.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Normal member size_
> ...


Taking  I'm senior member thanks +rep do you want credit?


----------



## Jena (Apr 18, 2011)

No, that's fine. I didn't really do much-I just resized it.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Apr 18, 2011)

Sanshouo said:


> cred + rep :33



Awesome, thanks! Gotta spread...and 24'd. Dang. 

EDIT: Repped.


----------



## Duffy (Apr 18, 2011)

Any Gatsu / Gattsu sets?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 19, 2011)

Can someone put my sig on hao's place and resize it to hao's size too
 thanks will rep and cred


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 19, 2011)

Kirihara said:


> Can someone put my sig on hao's place and resize it to hao's size too
> thanks will rep and cred



This isnt the place to ask for that kinda stuff, you need to go to a shop.


----------



## Motochika (Apr 19, 2011)

Anybody have ans Asuma Sarutobi avys/sigs? Would be great appreciated.


----------



## Kαrin (Apr 19, 2011)

Link avis (Legend Of Zelda) :33 With dotted border, plz.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 19, 2011)

Does anyone have avatars of Jacob Lusk?


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 19, 2011)

^go to a shop please for that type of request.....


----------



## Raizen (Apr 19, 2011)

Raiden said:


> Does anyone have avatars of Jacob Lusk?


----------



## Raiden (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks bro .

Going to use one as soon as I can rep...


----------



## Raizen (Apr 19, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> GermanyxPrussia ava's please 150x200


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Apr 19, 2011)

any of Yuma Tsukumo from yugioh zexal


----------



## Sanshouo (Apr 20, 2011)

Motochika said:


> Anybody have ans Asuma Sarutobi avys/sigs? Would be great appreciated.




cred + rep please :33



John Carter of Mars said:


> any of Yuma Tsukumo from yugioh zexal



couldn't find many stocks of him 

hope u like
cred + rep if taking


----------



## santanico (Apr 20, 2011)

any yuyu hakusho avatars? preferably Hiei, kurama or yoko kurama


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 20, 2011)

Raizen said:


>



Thanks


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 20, 2011)

Mami Tomoe plz  (sig,ava,anything...)


----------



## Sanshouo (Apr 20, 2011)

Moon~ said:


> Mami Tomoe plz  (sig,ava,anything...)



Here's a set and some spare ava's :33


cred + rep please


----------



## Sima (Apr 20, 2011)

Marik, Bakura, or Duke ava's from Yu-Gi-Oh, please :33


----------



## Alien (Apr 21, 2011)

150x200 naruto (the character) ava's please

preferably ones that weren't stolen from Kenneth lol


----------



## Migooki (Apr 21, 2011)

Requesting new avatars of Dead Master or Black Rock Shooter~


----------



## Ace (Apr 21, 2011)

shaman king king avy's/sig please.  Anything would be find.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 21, 2011)

Star Wars sig and/or avatar, anything is appreciated.


----------



## master9738 (Apr 21, 2011)

Dragon Ball Z Saiyans (Super Saiyan Gohan, Gotenks, Goten, Trunks, Vegeta, Goku, Gogeta, Vegito)


----------



## SSJ2 Gohan (Apr 21, 2011)

Any Nagato, Six paths of pain avas? Please!


----------



## Sanshouo (Apr 21, 2011)

Alien said:


> 150x200 naruto (the character) ava's please
> 
> preferably ones that weren't stolen from Kenneth lol



rep only :33


----------



## Suhoon (Apr 21, 2011)

Does anyone prehaps have any spare T.O.P. Avatars from Big Bang the Korean band?
Junior size.


----------



## Sanshouo (Apr 21, 2011)

Dripping Illusions said:


> Does anyone prehaps have any spare T.O.P. Avatars from Big Bang the Korean band?
> Junior size.



rep only


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 21, 2011)

Sima said:


> Marik, Bakura, or Duke ava's from Yu-Gi-Oh, please :33



​


----------



## Suhoon (Apr 22, 2011)

Sanshouo said:


> rep only



Claiming all thank you +rep


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 22, 2011)

StonedTheGoodWay said:


> shaman king king avy's/sig please.  Anything would be find.


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 22, 2011)

Miyuki said:


> Requesting new avatars of Dead Master or Black Rock Shooter~



​


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 22, 2011)

Avy's/Sig of Ice King from Adventure Time?


----------



## Sima (Apr 22, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> ​



Thank you :33


----------



## Kαrin (Apr 22, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Link avis (Legend Of Zelda) :33 With dotted border, plz.



*cough*


----------



## Judecious (Apr 22, 2011)

Awesome Naruto ava's please


----------



## Scizor (Apr 22, 2011)

master9738 said:


> Dragon Ball Z Saiyans (Super Saiyan Gohan, Gotenks, Goten, Trunks, Vegeta, Goku, Gogeta, Vegito)







SSJ2 Gohan said:


> Any Nagato, Six paths of pain avas? Please!


----------



## Nim (Apr 22, 2011)

Any anime girls reading a book or writing something avys?


----------



## Laurens (Apr 22, 2011)

Rusko avy's  ?


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 22, 2011)

madoka avys sayaka avys kyousaya avys please


----------



## Alien (Apr 22, 2011)

Sanshouo said:


> rep only :33



thanks 

will rep you later (remind me in a couple of days if i forget)


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 22, 2011)

Sanshouo said:


> Here's a set and some spare ava's :33
> 
> 
> cred + rep please



Aww thank youu <3


----------



## Hustler (Apr 22, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Awesome Naruto ava's please


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 22, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> *cough*



​


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 22, 2011)

Hetalia Ava's please; 
- America
- Germany
- South Korea
- Austria
- GerPrus
- AmerKorea
- Iceland
- Iceland/Norway

A WIDE RANGE FOR YOU TO PICK FROM .


----------



## Master (Apr 22, 2011)

I'd take this one but since someone else requested it ; can i please get the stock?


----------



## Kαrin (Apr 22, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> ​



Taking this, thank you 

Need to spread first.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 22, 2011)

Kagura said:


> madoka avys sayaka avys kyousaya avys please


​


Master said:


> I'd take this one but since someone else requested it ; can i please get the stock?


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Apr 22, 2011)

Thor please... Thor sets... GOod ones... Very good oness :33


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 22, 2011)

Laurens said:


> Rusko avy's  ?






Hope I got him right.​


----------



## Laurens (Apr 22, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> Hope I got him right.​



thank you, claiming all

will rep soon


----------



## Sanshouo (Apr 22, 2011)

HyunA sets anyone?


----------



## Rima (Apr 22, 2011)

Sakura avatars. :33


----------



## Ace (Apr 22, 2011)

Katzuki said:


>



Forgot to post.  claiming all. :33


----------



## SSJ2 Gohan (Apr 22, 2011)

You sir are full of win!!
Repping.


----------



## Raven Rider (Apr 22, 2011)

Yuno Gasai sigs or avys?


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 22, 2011)

Hustler said:


> ​



thanks leo :33


----------



## Robsqwi (Apr 22, 2011)

Does anyone have a set of Feldt Grace from 00? If not, could I request a set of her doing anything?


----------



## ILikefruitloops (Apr 22, 2011)

Naruto demon fox mode please.


----------



## Migooki (Apr 23, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> ​



Omg, they are beautiful. I will take them all, thank youuu. <3


----------



## SuigetsuHozuki (Apr 23, 2011)

Anyone have Suigetsu sigs?


----------



## kyochi (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh, nevermind my last request! 

Please, _Dave Franco_ avatars?  Pleasepleaseplease! lol


----------



## Fear (Apr 23, 2011)

^


----------



## kyochi (Apr 23, 2011)

^ Yahoo~ taking these two, thanks


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 23, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Hetalia Ava's please;
> - America
> - Germany
> - South Korea
> ...



 .


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 23, 2011)

Anybody have any Scar Avatar's(From Full-Metal Alchemist/Brotherhood).


----------



## valerian (Apr 23, 2011)

Obi Wan and Spock avies please?


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 23, 2011)

Roxas avies


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Apr 23, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Hetalia Ava's


I didn't know if you wanted 150 x 150 or 150 x 200, but I'll make them bigger if you want me to.




Valerian said:


> Obi Wan and Spock avies please?


----------



## valerian (Apr 23, 2011)

Wonderful, I'll take these.


----------



## Sakubo (Apr 23, 2011)

Madoka Kaname avas/sigs? (from Puella Magi Madoka Magica)
Preferably in her magical girl outfit. :33 Though it doesn't matter much.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 23, 2011)

^


----------



## Sakubo (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks :33


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 24, 2011)

Magic Carpet said:


> I didn't know if you wanted 150 x 150 or 150 x 200, but I'll make them bigger if you want me to.



I'll have these in 150x200 please~ Could I have no border on the Austria one as well please


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Apr 24, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> I'll have these in 150x200 please~ Could I have no border on the Austria one as well please


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 24, 2011)

Fritz said:


> Roxas avies



Please ?


----------



## Nim (Apr 24, 2011)

Nim♥ said:


> Any anime girls reading a book or writing something avys?



Please?


----------



## Raiden (Apr 24, 2011)

Any Denzell Washington avys?


----------



## kyochi (Apr 24, 2011)

Ugh, I'm so greedy !!! 

Jesse Eisenberg/Andrew Garfield avatars, anyone? 
(Preferably of them together). 

please and thanks


----------



## Jena (Apr 24, 2011)

Rima said:


> Sakura avatars. :33



I'm assuming you mean Haruno Sakura 
If not, oops.

Rep/cred not necessary

[x]=original image credit.


----------



## Fear (Apr 24, 2011)

Raiden said:


> Any Denzell Washington avys?







Kyochi said:


> Ugh, I'm so greedy !!!
> 
> Jesse Eisenberg/Andrew Garfield avatars, anyone?
> (Preferably of them together).
> ...





Only one, I'm afraid.


----------



## santanico (Apr 24, 2011)

Any adult Simon avatars (guren lagann) psst murasex or Juli


----------



## kyochi (Apr 24, 2011)

Fear said:


> Only one, I'm afraid.



Okay, how about of them seperately?  

jfnksnfjhfgvfgvfb, 
okay, thank you. ~_~ 

EDIT: I'm 24 hour'ed, mate.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Apr 24, 2011)

Omoi avatars please? Dotted border . :33


----------



## Sanshouo (Apr 24, 2011)

BrightlyDim said:


> Omoi avatars please? Dotted border . :33




rep :33


----------



## Rima (Apr 24, 2011)

Jena said:


> I'm assuming you mean Haruno Sakura
> If not, oops.
> 
> Rep/cred not necessary
> ...



Taking these.


----------



## santanico (Apr 24, 2011)

Jena said:


>



is it okay if I take these then?


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 24, 2011)

Nim♥ said:


> Any anime girls reading a book or writing something avys?







Fritz said:


> Roxas avies






making 125 x 125 avatars are so hard 

anyway - rep/credit not required


----------



## Jena (Apr 24, 2011)

Starr said:


> is it okay if I take these then?



Totally fine. Go for it!


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 24, 2011)

Namine avies please :33


----------



## Suhoon (Apr 25, 2011)

Milkshake said:


> Namine avies please :33



I tried


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 25, 2011)

Dripping Illusions said:


> I tried



They're nice, but I was looking for something ... idk simpler and clean? The designs make it hard to see the stock

Thank you, though


----------



## Judecious (Apr 25, 2011)

Hustler said:


>



Thanks Man.  Will rep in a bit.


----------



## Ace (Apr 25, 2011)

Question

Anyone knows where I may find someone who can resize this and color it for me?  




*Spoiler*: __ 



Will both rep twice .... I really like this image


----------



## Jena (Apr 25, 2011)

StonedTheGoodWay said:


> Question
> 
> Anyone knows where I may find someone who can resize this and color it for me?
> 
> ...



I'd try going to a shop for that. Coloring an image takes some time to do.


----------



## Nim (Apr 25, 2011)

Taking this one :33 thank you so much. Will rep~


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 25, 2011)

Milkshake said:


> Namine avies please :33






_rep & credit are optional_​


----------



## Scizor (Apr 25, 2011)

Pokémon avies, please ^^
(For use on another forum)


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 25, 2011)

alisha said:


> _rep & credit are optional_​



kawaiiiiii desuuu ~ <3 
Thank youuuu


----------



## SSJ2 Gohan (Apr 25, 2011)

Can I get some Madara new eyes ava?


----------



## Sanshouo (Apr 25, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Pok?mon avies, please ^^
> (For use on another forum)



rep please


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 26, 2011)

150x200

lebron james or Marco (one piece)


----------



## Scizor (Apr 26, 2011)

Sanshouo said:


> rep please



Thanks!
Taking these^ =)


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 26, 2011)

deadman wonderland  

minatsuki takami


----------



## santanico (Apr 26, 2011)

Starr said:


> adult Simon avatars (guren lagann)



purdy please


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 26, 2011)

Ao no Exorcist (Blue Exorcist) Ava's please (150x200) 
Rin and/or Yukio :33


----------



## Ace (Apr 26, 2011)

One piece avy please. Boa Hancock. :33


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 26, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Ao no Exorcist (Blue Exorcist) Ava's please (150x200)
> Rin and/or Yukio :33



I really like this manga<3

​


----------



## Sanshouo (Apr 26, 2011)

Kagura said:


> deadman wonderland
> 
> minatsuki takami




rep only :33



StonedTheGoodWay said:


> One piece avy please. Boa Hancock. :33




rep only :33


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 26, 2011)

150x200


----------



## kyochi (Apr 26, 2011)

150x200 avatars of Miharu? From Nabari No Ou. 

Or how about of Andrew Garfield? 150x200. 


EDIT: Or how about Ulquiorra? >_> 150x200. lol


----------



## Sanshouo (Apr 26, 2011)

Kagura said:


> 150x200



sorry Kagu-chan :33


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 26, 2011)

^thanks


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 27, 2011)

Ganondorf/Ganon sets from Twilight Princess?


----------



## Kαrin (Apr 27, 2011)

Sasuke or Sakura (Shippuuden) cosplay avis, please.


----------



## santanico (Apr 27, 2011)

Kyochi said:


> EDIT: Or how about Ulquiorra? >_> 150x200. lol


----------



## rice (Apr 27, 2011)

anyone mind making me a 150x200 enigma avatar? 

if you can't find stocks, there are some


----------



## Ace (Apr 27, 2011)

Sanshouo said:


> rep only :33



Both look cool.  Will rep after 24 is gone.  swear it. pek


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 27, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> I really like this manga<3
> 
> ​



Thank you bby .


----------



## Cuntacular (Apr 27, 2011)

Frango said:


> anyone mind making me a 150x200 enigma avatar?
> 
> if you can't find stocks, there are some




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## rice (Apr 27, 2011)

Cuntacular said:


> *Spoiler*: __



thank you so muuuuuuuuuuuch pek


----------



## ღMomoღ (Apr 27, 2011)

any cute kagura from gintama avatars 150x150 please? ^^


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Apr 27, 2011)

Sanshouo said:


> rep :33



Thank youu.


----------



## Fin (Apr 27, 2011)

Gol D. Roger anyone?


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 27, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Sasuke or Sakura (Shippuuden) cosplay avis, please.





_rep/credit not required_​


----------



## kyochi (Apr 27, 2011)

Sugoiiiii, taking both. Thank you!


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 27, 2011)

Seiko said:


> Hamyuts Meseta please.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 27, 2011)

ღMomoღ said:


> any cute kagura from gintama avatars 150x150 please? ^^





No rep/cred required


----------



## Nuvola (Apr 28, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> Ganondorf/Ganon sets from Twilight Princess?



I tried... I hope they're okay. :S


*Spoiler*: __ 










Without Text:

*Spoiler*: __ 








Just rep is fine.


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 28, 2011)

^They're fine.

Took the textless one.

EDIT: Just curious, do you have any other avas of Ganondorf?


----------



## Kαrin (Apr 28, 2011)

alisha said:


> _rep/credit not required_​



Ooh so pretty, thank you


----------



## Scizor (Apr 28, 2011)

Yu-Gi-Oh Avatars please =3 (preferably of Malik or bakura)
(for use on another forum)


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 28, 2011)

marco or lebron james pls, 150x200


----------



## Fin (Apr 28, 2011)

Gambit sets please (X-men_150x150)


----------



## Selva (Apr 28, 2011)

Senji Kiyomasa or Nagi Kengamine 150x150 avatars from Deadman Wonderland pretty please 
I know it's hard to find stocks for them so I'll really appreciate it a lot if someone can make some avas for me


----------



## Fear (Apr 28, 2011)

Nova said:


> marco or lebron james pls, 150x200


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Apr 28, 2011)

Deku Link sigs or sets (No solo avys please).


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Apr 28, 2011)

Link or Vegeta ?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 28, 2011)

ty                                           vm


----------



## Juli (Apr 28, 2011)

Selva said:


> Senji Kiyomasa or Nagi Kengamine 150x150 avatars from Deadman Wonderland pretty please
> I know it's hard to find stocks for them so I'll really appreciate it a lot if someone can make some avas for me



Yesh, it's really hard to find stocks.  Sorry.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 28, 2011)

takami minatsuki from deadman wonderland please 

even if its just manga shots 

will rep soo hard 

150x200 and 150x150


----------



## Sine (Apr 28, 2011)

Ryuk from Death Note, please.


----------



## Sanshouo (Apr 28, 2011)

shiner said:


> Ryuk from Death Note, please.




rep only :33


----------



## santanico (Apr 29, 2011)

Avatars of anyone from Loveless


----------



## Selva (Apr 29, 2011)

Juli said:


> Yesh, it's really hard to find stocks. /arg Sorry.


Yes it is >.< but those are awesome! Thank you so much Juli pek (will rep when I can ;_


Starr said:


> Avatars of anyone from Loveless /ano


----------



## Santí (Apr 29, 2011)

I want a comic set of The Burger King.


Make me lol.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Apr 29, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> No rep/cred required



not taking them someone can grab them ^^ but thanx 
so any reaaaally cute looking Kagura avatars? 
not in fighting mode


----------



## santanico (Apr 29, 2011)

Selva said:


>



rrrrr thank you selva 

gotta spread first


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Apr 29, 2011)

Really hot Deidara avas ?


----------



## Scizor (Apr 29, 2011)

Scratch my previous general request.

I really want Okumura Rin (From Ao no Exorcist) avies/sigs/sets  

The ones I wanted from the giveaways thread are already taken


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 29, 2011)

takami minatsuki from deadman wonderland please 

even if its just manga shots 

will rep soo hard 

150x200 and 150x150


PLEASE


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Apr 29, 2011)

Avy from Yotsuba? 150x150


----------



## Scizor (Apr 29, 2011)

Kagura said:


> takami minatsuki from deadman wonderland please
> 
> even if its just manga shots
> 
> ...


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 29, 2011)

umm thanks but i wanted more cute avas of her.......


----------



## Eternity (Apr 29, 2011)

A really good Doctor who set? 

Preferably with Rose and the 10th doctor (tennant), amy and the 11th or doctor song and the 10th or 11th. :33


----------



## santanico (Apr 29, 2011)

Brandon Boyd avatars 
if not, sasunaru avatars plz?


----------



## Scizor (Apr 29, 2011)

Kagura said:


> umm thanks but i wanted more cute avas of her.......









BrightlyDim said:


> Really hot Deidara avas ?


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 29, 2011)

anybody else PLEASE


----------



## Scizor (Apr 29, 2011)

Kagura said:


> anybody else PLEASE



lol. w/e I tried =3


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 29, 2011)

Kagura said:


> takami minatsuki from deadman wonderland please
> 
> even if its just manga shots
> 
> ...


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 29, 2011)

fucking A Kelsey your an life savoir


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 29, 2011)

No problem Ariel~ No need to Credit me :33 <3


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 29, 2011)

^ wrong thread


----------



## Bishop (Apr 29, 2011)

Kagura said:


> ^ wrong thread


Oops...where to?


----------



## Scizor (Apr 29, 2011)

Bishop said:


> Oops...where to?



Here's the shop directory:


----------



## Vampire Princess (Apr 29, 2011)

Jacob x Bella banners?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 29, 2011)

JJBA avas 150x150?


Preferably of Jotaro, Dio, Kira or Joseph.


----------



## Bow2YourQueenThatsMe (Apr 29, 2011)

Death note misa please. :33


----------



## Morpha (Apr 29, 2011)

Any Midna (Zelda) or Cyrus/Archie/Maxie (Pokemon) sets? :33


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 29, 2011)

Any Ao No exorcist avatars, preferably Mephisto Pheles.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 30, 2011)

Bow2YourQueenThatsMe said:


> Death note misa please. :33


----------



## Bow2YourQueenThatsMe (Apr 30, 2011)

I love it!! Thank you.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 30, 2011)

RumbleKing Yoshitsune said:


> Any Ao No exorcist avatars, preferably Mephisto Pheles.



 

Rep Please~​


----------



## Eternity (Apr 30, 2011)

Eternity said:


> A really good Doctor who set?
> 
> Preferably with Rose and the 10th doctor (tennant), amy and the 11th or doctor song and the 10th or 11th. :33


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 30, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Rep Please~​



Taking these two thank you.

Reps.


----------



## KuzuRyuSen (Apr 30, 2011)

Could anyone give me a Hiko Seijuro set please?


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Apr 30, 2011)

Manga avys?


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 30, 2011)

Ao no Exorcist,sig and avy especially Rin please :33


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Apr 30, 2011)

Firo Prochainezo from Baccano.

Avys, sigs or sets.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Apr 30, 2011)

Obito Uchiha avatars?


----------



## Kelsey (May 1, 2011)

Moon~ said:


> Ao no Exorcist,sig and avy especially Rin please :33


I have some!
Just rep please~


​


----------



## Miss Rose (May 1, 2011)

Any cute Sakura sets? I've had this one for quite a while =3


----------



## Arya Stark (May 1, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> I have some!
> Just rep please~
> 
> 
> ​



Hell yeah :33


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 1, 2011)

Battle Angel Alita avatars

150x200


----------



## Juli (May 1, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Battle Angel Alita avatars
> 
> 150x200



Here are some. :3


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 1, 2011)

Juli knows what's up


----------



## Sayaka (May 1, 2011)

anaru 

naruko avys from 

anohana 

150x200


----------



## Jena (May 1, 2011)

Miss Rose said:


> Any cute Sakura sets? I've had this one for quite a while =3



Here's one of Ino and Sakura. Sorry if's not what you're looking for, but it's the only one I have sitting around right now.


----------



## Raizen (May 1, 2011)

Kagura said:


> anaru
> 
> naruko avys from
> 
> ...


----------



## Sayaka (May 1, 2011)

Raizen said:


>



 

fucking love you


----------



## Kelsey (May 1, 2011)

Deadman Wonderland Ava's? 
Dont mind if they're manga panels, 150x200.
Preferably Senji or Toto.


----------



## Nate Near (May 1, 2011)

Any Kimimaro Yoga from [C] avatar.
150 X 150.
I'd prefer it if it had a Midas credit card somewhere.


----------



## Raizen (May 1, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Deadman Wonderland Ava's?
> Dont mind if they're manga panels, 150x200.
> Preferably Senji or Toto.




​


----------



## Kelsey (May 1, 2011)

Raizen said:


> ​



I'll take these, thanks ~


----------



## Miss Rose (May 1, 2011)

Jena said:


> Here's one of Ino and Sakura. Sorry if's not what you're looking for, but it's the only one I have sitting around right now.



Haha, its cute, reps for helping me 

I'll take it!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 1, 2011)

Gutts avatars 150x200

Berserk signatures

Oh mein square


----------



## 【Temari】 (May 1, 2011)

I'm requesting for a beautiful gif av of katy perry in her music video "teenage dream". reps for someone to make


----------



## ILikefruitloops (May 1, 2011)

Fruits Basket Tohru Honda please. :33


----------



## FLUFFY G (May 2, 2011)

Any Lauren London sets, preferably senior sized?


----------



## Kαrin (May 2, 2011)

Cute Uchiha brothers avis, please?


----------



## Suhoon (May 2, 2011)

Any Mina (dance in the vampire bund) avatars?
Junior size, please


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 2, 2011)

Any 150 x 200 Roy Mustang avatars?


----------



## Vampire Princess (May 2, 2011)

I want SasuSaku, Jacob x Bella, and Zero x Yuuki avatars. 125 x 125 please.


----------



## santanico (May 2, 2011)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Any 150 x 200 Roy Mustang avatars?


----------



## Scizor (May 2, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Cute Uchiha brothers avis, please?


----------



## Muse (May 2, 2011)

【Temari】 said:


> I'm requesting for a beautiful gif av of katy perry in her music video "teenage dream". reps for someone to make


----------



## Jena (May 2, 2011)

ILikefruitloops said:


> Fruits Basket Tohru Honda please. :33



Here's a few.
Rep/cred not necessary.


----------



## Sakubo (May 3, 2011)

Anaru/Naruko from AnoHana avas?


----------



## ILikefruitloops (May 3, 2011)

Jena said:


> Here's a few.
> Rep/cred not necessary.




Thank you. I'll take these 3.  I still wanna rep you though.


----------



## Grimmjow (May 3, 2011)

Any  Caesar Antonio Zeppeli avys? 150x150 and 150x200?


----------



## Juli (May 3, 2011)

T.O.P said:


> Any Mina (dance in the vampire bund) avatars?
> Junior size, please



Here are some. :3


----------



## santanico (May 3, 2011)

sasuke avatars?


----------



## Suhoon (May 3, 2011)

Juli said:


> Here are some. :3



Thank you Juli :33
I thought nobody would have made any.


----------



## Fin (May 3, 2011)

PLEASE

Red, Yellow, and Green Nami from "One Piece: Strong World" 

Will Rep & Rape


----------



## Jena (May 3, 2011)

Starr said:


> sasuke avatars?



A few. Rep/cred not necessary. 
[x]=link to original image credit where applicable


----------



## Vampire Princess (May 3, 2011)

Vampire Princess said:


> I want SasuSaku, Jacob x Bella, and Zero x Yuuki avatars. 125 x 125 please.



Please...


----------



## Jena (May 4, 2011)

Vampire Princess said:


> I want SasuSaku, Jacob x Bella, and Zero x Yuuki avatars. 125 x 125 please.



Here are a few. Not really edited, just colorization. Rep/cred not necessary. [x]=link to original image credit when applicable


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (May 4, 2011)

Brotha Yasuji said:


> Firo Prochainezo from Baccano!
> 
> Avys, sigs or sets.
> 
> Thank you in advance.



Anyone?


----------



## Hustler (May 4, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Cute Uchiha brothers avis, please?


----------



## Vampire Princess (May 4, 2011)

Jena said:


> Here are a few. Not really edited, just colorization. Rep/cred not necessary. [x]=link to original image credit when applicable



Taking the three from When We Kiss... Thanks so much!


----------



## Sanshouo (May 4, 2011)

Brotha Yasuji said:


> Anyone?




rep only :33


----------



## murasex (May 4, 2011)

Vampire Princess said:


> Please...



i did jacobxbella <3
be sure to save and cred <3


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (May 4, 2011)

Any Tsunade signatures? My current one sucks, aha


----------



## Vampire Princess (May 4, 2011)

murasex said:


> i did jacobxbella <3
> be sure to save and cred <3



Taking all. Thanks so much!

Also, any Zero x Yuuki from VK? 125 x 125, I just need one nice avatar.


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (May 4, 2011)

Sanshouo said:


> rep only :33



Thank you very much.:33


----------



## Kαrin (May 5, 2011)

Hustler said:


>



Thank you pek


----------



## ღMomoღ (May 5, 2011)

any 150x150 so pretty so cute Kagamine Rin avatars please?


----------



## Kelsey (May 5, 2011)

Digimon Xros Wars Avatars, would prefer Taiki, Kiriha or Ba'almon
_Anyone but Nene/Akashi/Zenjioru_

150x200 no border


----------



## Matariki (May 5, 2011)

Oddish (Pokemon) please


----------



## Grimmjow (May 5, 2011)

Grimmjow said:


> Any  Caesar Antonio Zeppeli avys? 150x150 and 150x200?



Anyone    ?


----------



## KohZa (May 5, 2011)

senji kiyomasa from deadman wonderland avies anyone?i don't mind if its from manga panel.also without border please.


----------



## Palpatine (May 5, 2011)

Sheva Alomar from Resident Evil 5?


----------



## Zach (May 6, 2011)

Hot/cute girls?


----------



## VampQueen (May 6, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> senji kiyomasa from deadman wonderland avies anyone?i don't mind if its from manga panel.also without border please.



Well I'm not the best but I tried. Only rep me if you taking!


----------



## -Shen- (May 6, 2011)

Any Dragon Ball Sets or Avis or Sigs ?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (May 6, 2011)

Can someone make this pic senior sig and have a senior avy of baki (the short guy) also black borders will rep


----------



## Sayaka (May 6, 2011)

go to a shop.....


----------



## Vampire Princess (May 6, 2011)

Zero x Yuuki from Vampire Knight avatar, 125 x 125 please.


----------



## VampQueen (May 6, 2011)

Vampire Princess said:


> Zero x Yuuki from Vampire Knight avatar, 125 x 125 please.



I tried!~~ Hope you like it. Just rep if taking.


----------



## Fear (May 6, 2011)

Zach said:


> Hot/cute girls?


 

I will upload some more later on.


----------



## KohZa (May 7, 2011)

VampQueen said:


> Well I'm not the best but I tried. Only rep me if you taking!


i'll take these 2.


----------



## Raiden (May 7, 2011)

More Jacob Lusk avys ?


----------



## Zach (May 7, 2011)

Fear said:


> I will upload some more later on.



Thanks


----------



## The Weeknd (May 7, 2011)

Broly the Legendary Super Saiyan sets please


----------



## Ferno (May 7, 2011)

Any (junior size) post-Itachi Sasuke avas?


----------



## Sayaka (May 7, 2011)

anohana anaru anjou naruko avas  

150x200 and 170x220


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 7, 2011)

Game of Thrones sets. Either Ned or Tyrion.


----------



## VampQueen (May 7, 2011)

Kagura said:


> anohana anaru anjou naruko avas
> 
> 150x200 and 170x220



I tried 


Just rep me if taking!~~


----------



## Fin (May 7, 2011)

Anything One Piece

Please with lots of sugar and cherries and sex on top


----------



## Vampire Princess (May 7, 2011)

VampQueen said:


> I tried!~~ Hope you like it. Just rep if taking.



Taking all. Thanks so much!


----------



## VampQueen (May 7, 2011)

Vampire Princess said:


> Taking all. Thanks so much!



You're welcome


----------



## santanico (May 7, 2011)

kiki's delivery service avatars


----------



## Juli (May 8, 2011)

Starr said:


> kiki's delivery service avatars



Here you go.


----------



## Alien (May 8, 2011)

Does anyone want to have a go at making a new custom user title for the OTP pimps ?

The current one is probably my least favorite from the ones we've had so far lol.


----------



## Raizen (May 8, 2011)

Wrex said:


> Does anyone want to have a go at making a new custom user title for the OTP pimps ?
> 
> The current one is probably my least favorite from the ones we've had so far lol.


----------



## VoDe (May 8, 2011)

Wrex said:


> Does anyone want to have a go at making a new custom user title for the OTP pimps ?
> 
> The current one is probably my least favorite from the ones we've had so far lol.


----------



## Raizen (May 8, 2011)

Fin said:


> Anything One Piece
> 
> Please with lots of sugar and cherries and sex on top


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 8, 2011)

Requesting Tekkaman Blade avatars and signatures

150x200


----------



## Raizen (May 8, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Requesting Tekkaman Blade avatars and signatures
> 
> 150x200



I tried my best


----------



## The Weeknd (May 8, 2011)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> Broly the Legendary Super Saiyan sets please


 


10chars


----------



## Scizor (May 8, 2011)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> 10chars







I tried =)


----------



## VoDe (May 8, 2011)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> 10chars



I tried too.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (May 8, 2011)

Greedling/Ling Yao avatars


----------



## Raizen (May 8, 2011)

Sazen said:


> Greedling/Ling Yao avatars


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (May 8, 2011)

Raizen said:


>



taking these two


----------



## The Weeknd (May 8, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I tried =)


 


VoDe said:


> I tried too.


 Oh this is a hard choice....Gotta go with the first set. Don't worry though, i'll be repping you both xD


----------



## Raizen (May 8, 2011)

Raiden said:


> More Jacob Lusk avys ?


----------



## Sito (May 8, 2011)

A Gildartz set please. 

if its manga coloring, have it have effects


----------



## Pipe (May 8, 2011)

Any Road to El Dorado set?


----------



## Grimmjow (May 8, 2011)

Grimmjow said:


> Any  Caesar Antonio Zeppeli avys? 150x150 and 150x200?



                    .


----------



## santanico (May 8, 2011)

Juli said:


> Here you go.



so so cute 
taking these, thank you


----------



## Fin (May 8, 2011)

Raizen said:


>



Why Thank ya


----------



## kyochi (May 8, 2011)

Miharu rokujo avatars? 

or Yoite avatars?


----------



## VoDe (May 9, 2011)

Kyochi said:


> Miharu rokujo avatars?
> 
> or Yoite avatars?




I tried.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 9, 2011)

Shanks, Silvers, or Beckman avas (150x150)?


----------



## Raizen (May 9, 2011)

Grimmjow said:


> .


----------



## kyochi (May 9, 2011)

VoDe said:


> I tried.



Thank you. :3 I'll take this.


----------



## Santí (May 10, 2011)

Fuck these Japanese Cartoons.

Let me have a Wile E. Coyote set.


----------



## Jena (May 10, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Any Road to El Dorado set?



My fail attempt.
If you use, rep/cred not necessary.


----------



## -Shen- (May 10, 2011)

Any Ao No Exorcist Avatar or Sets.


----------



## Sima (May 10, 2011)

Some cute Fruits Basket ava's please. ( Preferably Kyo, Hatsuharu, or Yuki)


----------



## Sayaka (May 10, 2011)

any anaru or yukiatsu (ano hana )

150x200


----------



## santanico (May 10, 2011)

Glee avatars, preferably of Kurt or Rachel.


----------



## Vampire Princess (May 10, 2011)

James from American Idol avys?


----------



## Milkshake (May 10, 2011)

Any Kairi (Kingdom Hearts), Aerith (Final Fantasy VII), Shiemi (Ao no Exorcist) or Menma (Anohana) avatars?


----------



## Hustler (May 10, 2011)

Son Goku of Earth said:


> Shanks, Silvers, or Beckman avas (150x150)?


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 10, 2011)

Any Snow(FF13) avatars? 150x150


----------



## Hustler (May 11, 2011)

Milkshake said:


> Any Kairi (Kingdom Hearts), Aerith (Final Fantasy VII), Shiemi (Ao no Exorcist) or Menma (Anohana) avatars?




​


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 11, 2011)

Hustler said:


>



Preciate it.


----------



## Milkshake (May 11, 2011)

Hustler said:


> ​



Wow, really preciate it 

No Kairi though?  /lol I won't be ungrateful

Thank you love <3


----------



## VoDe (May 11, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Any Snow(FF13) avatars? 150x150


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (May 11, 2011)

Naruto RM avatar


----------



## Kelsey (May 11, 2011)

Yukio Okumura ava's please. (on his own, not with Rin ot Shiemi) 150x200 <3


----------



## Suhoon (May 11, 2011)

Any Avatars of  from Shinee?
Junior size and if you can tell me his name, thanks :33


----------



## Kelsey (May 11, 2011)

T.O.P said:


> Any Avatars of  from Shinee?
> Junior size and if you can tell me his name, thanks :33



Kim "Key" Kibum


----------



## Sayaka (May 11, 2011)

Kagura said:


> any anaru or yukiatsu (ano hana )
> 
> 150x200



                   .


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (May 11, 2011)

Tsunade sigs? =o


----------



## Eternity (May 11, 2011)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> Tsunade sigs? =o







Is that good?


----------



## VK Seven (May 11, 2011)

Any Suigetsu sets?
or
SM Naruto sets?


----------



## Selva (May 12, 2011)

Sazen said:


> Naruto RM avatar


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (May 12, 2011)

Selva said:


>



I'll take these.


----------



## -Shen- (May 12, 2011)

Any A or Bee Avatars ?


----------



## rice (May 12, 2011)

Starr said:


> Glee avatars, preferably of Kurt or Rachel.



​


----------



## Scizor (May 12, 2011)

VampireKnights said:


> Any Ao No Exorcist Avatar or Sets.


----------



## -Shen- (May 12, 2011)

Thx  First time my request got done. I will be saving it soon.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 12, 2011)

Cowboy Bebop sets? 150x200 avatars as well.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (May 12, 2011)

Eternity said:


> Is that good?



Yes! I'll take it! 

Thanks . reps


----------



## santanico (May 12, 2011)

Frango said:


> ​



hell yes


----------



## Sayaka (May 12, 2011)

> any anaru or yukiatsu (ano hana )
> 
> 150x200



                .


----------



## Mozu (May 12, 2011)

The first one I couldn't help myself. It's from a doujin where everything turns out fine and dandy after he's found out but then Tsuruko calls the police on him afterward bc she's a troll. lol


----------



## Sayaka (May 12, 2011)

Mozu said:


> The first one I couldn't help myself. It's from a doujin where everything turns out fine and dandy after he's found out but then Tsuruko calls the police on him afterward bc she's a troll. lol



FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

YUKIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


grazia


----------



## Vampire Princess (May 12, 2011)

Vampire Princess said:


> James from American Idol avys?



Please. 

Also, any Taylor Lautner sets?


----------



## KohZa (May 12, 2011)

any badass avy of senji kiyomasa from deadman wonderland?


----------



## VK Seven (May 12, 2011)

Check the give away thread, there was just one donated.


----------



## Hero (May 12, 2011)

Lady Gaga gifs


----------



## Pipe (May 13, 2011)

Jena said:


> My fail attempt.
> If you use, rep/cred not necessary.



It was a good attempt, thanks for the set.


----------



## Heloves (May 13, 2011)

I want a cool bad ass Jelly Jiggler sig please?


----------



## Kαrin (May 13, 2011)

Young Danzo avi's (manga, fanart, anything is fine)?


----------



## VoDe (May 13, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Young Danzo avi's (manga, fanart, anything is fine)?



Ei l?ytyny kunnol mit??n kunnon kuvaa, mut toivottavasti n?? ny kelpaa.


----------



## Scizor (May 13, 2011)

Captain Jack Sparrow (Pirates of the carribean 1/2 etc.) avas, for use on another forum, Please.


----------



## choco bao bao (May 13, 2011)

150x200 avas of anime characters, something like this:

 (by Selva)

:33


----------



## Nim (May 13, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn avys :0 preferably Gokudera but other will work too


----------



## Kelsey (May 13, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Yukio Okumura ava's please. (on his own, not with Rin or Shiemi) 150x200 <3



lalalalalalala


----------



## VoDe (May 13, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> lalalalalalala



I Tried.


----------



## Kelsey (May 13, 2011)

VoDe said:


> I Tried.



Can I have the stock to the 3rd ava, will still rep for effort, thank you <3


----------



## That Scarf Guy (May 13, 2011)

I was wondering whether anyone coul make me a gif sig of when Soul from soul eater begins to play the piano when they fight Mosquito and a gif avatar of Soul in his suit.

Would be much appreciated


----------



## -Shen- (May 13, 2011)

RM Naruto Avi's and Sig's Anybody ?


----------



## VK Seven (May 13, 2011)

Nim♥ said:


> Katekyo Hitman Reborn avys :0 preferably Gokudera but other will work too


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 13, 2011)

Any Assassins creed Sets?


----------



## Sanshouo (May 13, 2011)

Pherenike said:


> 150x200 avas of anime characters, something like this:
> 
> (by Selva)
> 
> :33



how's this? 



cred and rep :33


----------



## Nim (May 14, 2011)

Thank you :33 will rep. 24'ed will rep later. Remind me if I forget.

Some more KHR avys?


----------



## VK Seven (May 14, 2011)

Nim♥ said:


> Thank you :33 will rep. 24'ed will rep later. Remind me if I forget.
> 
> Some more KHR avys?



​


----------



## Rima (May 14, 2011)

SasuSaku avatars. :33


----------



## Raiden (May 14, 2011)

James Dubrin avatars?


----------



## Raizen (May 14, 2011)

Raiden said:


> James Dubrin avatars?


----------



## Raizen (May 14, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> any badass avy of senji kiyomasa from deadman wonderland?







Vampire Princess said:


> Please.
> 
> Also, any Taylor Lautner sets?







Scizor said:


> Captain Jack Sparrow (Pirates of the carribean 1/2 etc.) avas, for use on another forum, Please.


----------



## KohZa (May 14, 2011)

Raizen said:


>


oh looks good.thx a bunch .


----------



## santanico (May 14, 2011)

Hiei (yuyu hakusho) avatars?


----------



## Vampire Princess (May 14, 2011)

Raizen said:


>



Gotta spread. Thanks so much!


----------



## Raizen (May 14, 2011)

Starr said:


> Hiei (yuyu hakusho) avatars?



no need for rep.


----------



## Sayaka (May 14, 2011)

naruko ano hana and minatsuki deadmanm wonderland avys please :33


----------



## KohZa (May 14, 2011)

Starr said:


> Hiei (yuyu hakusho) avatars?


 


EDIT:ah i see raizen already make you some.


----------



## Gaja (May 14, 2011)

Anyone got any Tengen Toppa Gurren Laggan sets?


----------



## Raizen (May 14, 2011)

Kagura said:


> naruko ano hana and minatsuki deadmanm wonderland avys please :33





I couldn't find any good stocks of Minatsuki, sorry


----------



## santanico (May 14, 2011)

Raizen said:


> no need for rep.




awesome sauce, thanks both of you 

@raizen, gotta spread! bbl


----------



## Jena (May 14, 2011)

Rima said:


> SasuSaku avatars. :33



Rep/cred not necessary
[x]=original image credit where applicable


----------



## Rima (May 14, 2011)

Jena said:


> Rep/cred not necessary
> [x]=original image credit where applicable



Thanks.


----------



## Katzuki (May 14, 2011)

Kimi ni Todoke gifs? Avas or sigs are ok~


----------



## Suhoon (May 15, 2011)

T.O.P said:


> Any Avatars of  from Shinee?
> Junior size and if you can tell me his name, thanks :33





Kelsey said:


> Kim "Key" Kibum


^
His name

Nobody?


----------



## Hustler (May 15, 2011)

T.O.P said:


> ^
> His name
> 
> Nobody?


----------



## Nim (May 15, 2011)

VK Seven said:


> ​



Taking these two. Thanks


----------



## rice (May 15, 2011)

Gaja said:


> Anyone got any Tengen Toppa Gurren Laggan sets?



​


----------



## Suhoon (May 15, 2011)

Adorable,


----------



## Gaja (May 15, 2011)

Frango said:


> ​



Awesome stuff, thank you. Of course rep is already there. ^^


----------



## Kelsey (May 15, 2011)

Tiger & Bunny Ava's please. 150x200 (ava's of Barnaby with or without Kotetsu)


----------



## Raizen (May 15, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Tiger & Bunny Ava's please. 150x200 (ava's of Barnaby with or without Kotetsu)


----------



## Kelsey (May 15, 2011)

Sankyuu Raizen


----------



## Rima (May 15, 2011)

Nicki Minaj avatars.


----------



## Scizor (May 15, 2011)

Blazblue avatars (150x150), for use on another forum, please


----------



## FLUFFY G (May 15, 2011)

Anyone have any Problem Solverz sets?


----------



## Raiden (May 15, 2011)

Must..have..Ruben Studdard...avys.

Don't know what's gotten into me lately with AI lol.


----------



## Vash (May 15, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Blazblue avatars (150x150), for use on another forum, please



These any good?


----------



## Vash (May 15, 2011)

Raiden said:


> Must..have..Ruben Studdard...avys.
> 
> Don't know what's gotten into me lately with AI lol.



Any good?


----------



## Raiden (May 15, 2011)

Yeah def using the first and last ones in the next couple of days.

have a rep.


----------



## FeiHong (May 16, 2011)

Are there any Avatars of Mifune/Soul/BlackStar, from Soul eater?


----------



## rice (May 16, 2011)

RumbleKing Yoshitsune said:


> Any Assassins creed Sets?


----------



## VioNi (May 16, 2011)

Rima said:


> Nicki Minaj avatars.



How's these? 




Just rep...


----------



## Rima (May 16, 2011)

VioNi said:


> How's these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks.


----------



## Shanoa (May 16, 2011)

Any Chibichibi/Sailor cosmos set?


----------



## Scizor (May 16, 2011)

Woop said:


> These any good?



Taking these =D 
Thanks!

But can you please make this one:


So that it has the same border as these ones:


(And make it squared instead of rounded, please)



Will rep again if you do, offc.


----------



## Vash (May 16, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Taking these =D
> Thanks!
> 
> But can you please make this one:
> ...



Is this okay?


----------



## Scizor (May 16, 2011)

Woop said:


> Is this okay?



It's perfect! Thanks.

Will rep again after spreading.


----------



## Kαrin (May 16, 2011)

Chandler Bing avis (Friends), please? :33


----------



## That Scarf Guy (May 16, 2011)

Any Hellsing Ova sets?


----------



## VoDe (May 16, 2011)

SilentKatana said:


> Any Hellsing Ova sets?


----------



## That Scarf Guy (May 16, 2011)

Ill use the bottom two thanks


----------



## Scizor (May 16, 2011)

FeiHong said:


> Are there any Avatars of Mifune/Soul/BlackStar, from Soul eater?



​


----------



## choco bao bao (May 17, 2011)

Sanshouo said:


> how's this?
> 
> 
> 
> cred and rep :33


Sankyuu    ~


----------



## Fin (May 17, 2011)

Any Sun Pirates/Jinbe?


----------



## Motochika (May 17, 2011)

Anybody have any Ginkaku, Kinkaku Avys, Sigs, Sets?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 17, 2011)

Any Ritsu and/or Zapdos ava/set?


----------



## Vampire Princess (May 17, 2011)

Vampire Moka Akashiya from Rosario+ Vampire set?


----------



## Empathy (May 18, 2011)

Any Greed(2nd incarnation)/Ling Yao would be greatly appreciated. Avatar+Signature would be best, but I'll take whatever I can get.


----------



## Judecious (May 18, 2011)

Hermoine Granger Avatars.


----------



## VoDe (May 18, 2011)

Vampire Princess said:


> Vampire Moka Akashiya from Rosario+ Vampire set?










Judecious said:


> Hermoine Granger Avatars.


----------



## Vampire Princess (May 18, 2011)

Gotta spread...

EDIT: repped.


----------



## Soldier (May 18, 2011)

Professor Layton, anyone?


----------



## santanico (May 19, 2011)

Finn x Rachel avatars? (Glee) please?


----------



## Porcelain (May 19, 2011)

Any B2ST avatars? :33 Preferably Yoseob or Junhyung prz.


----------



## Scizor (May 20, 2011)

Tales of avatars, for use on another forum, please. (Preferably Kyle Dunamis, Reid Hershel or Leon Magnus avies, but any Tales of character will do)


----------



## Robsqwi (May 20, 2011)

Does anyone have any Cloud Strife sets? Would be much appreciated!


----------



## ArcticSiren (May 21, 2011)

Any pokemon avatar or sigs?


----------



## murasex (May 21, 2011)

Robsqwi said:


> Does anyone have any Cloud Strife sets? Would be much appreciated!


i made one. sorry, i don't have my mouse. :[



be sure to credit


----------



## Robsqwi (May 21, 2011)

murasex said:


> i made one. sorry, i don't have my mouse. :[
> 
> 
> 
> be sure to credit



There great! thanks!


----------



## Semplice (May 21, 2011)

Any:

Naruto Akatsuki sets (or separate avvies or sigs), preferably Itachi, Sasori, or Deidara?

Bleach character sets (or separate avvies or sigs), preferably Rukia or Ichimaru Gin? 
---

Will rep all who contribute.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 21, 2011)

Any Pokemon Team sets?

Godzilla sets?

Jessica Alba Sets?

Thor

Ironman

Avengers

X-men

Sengoku Basara

Naruto, Bleach, DBZ, Death Note, anyyyyy one of the ones I listed sets


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 21, 2011)

Any joker sets or just Avatars, Preferably not gifs.


----------



## kyochi (May 21, 2011)

Hyomin avatars?  

Or Taeyeon / Tiffany avatars, anyone? 

Or how about Hyomin and Lee Joon avas? @___@ 
^ Lol, I know this one's impossible, but....


----------



## Suhoon (May 21, 2011)

I want adorable Sunny from Girl's generation avatars, junior.
:33


----------



## Empathy (May 22, 2011)

Requesting Greedling avatars.


----------



## santanico (May 22, 2011)

Empathy said:


> Requesting Greedling avatars.





if you wanted junior size, lemme know.


----------



## Suhoon (May 22, 2011)

Kyochi said:


> Hyomin avatars?





> Or Taeyeon / Tiffany avatars, anyone?





> Or how about Hyomin and Lee Joon avas? @___@
> ^ Lol, I know this one's impossible, but....





:/


----------



## Pipe (May 22, 2011)

Any Wheatley set or Atlasand P-body set from Portal 2?


----------



## Empathy (May 22, 2011)

Starr said:


> if you wanted junior size, lemme know.



Thank you. :33 No, Junior Sizes won't be necessay, thank you. Would you happen to have the Stocks by any chance ? Also do you want cred ?


----------



## kyochi (May 22, 2011)

I'll take these, thank you. :33


----------



## Soul (May 22, 2011)

Any Roy Mustang (FMA) Avatars?


----------



## santanico (May 22, 2011)

Empathy said:


> Thank you. :33 No, Junior Sizes won't be necessay, thank you. Would you happen to have the Stocks by any chance ? Also do you want cred ?



I'll pm you the stocks, credit is entirely up to you :33



Soul said:


> Any Roy Mustang (FMA) Avatars?


----------



## Scizor (May 22, 2011)

Scratch my last request;

Now I'd like Shiiro (Deadman Wonderland) avies, please


----------



## Sayaka (May 22, 2011)

anjou naruko or takami minatsuki from ano hana or deadman wonderland


----------



## Sunako (May 22, 2011)

Supernatural avatars,sigs,sets?


----------



## Kelsey (May 22, 2011)

150x200 Ivan ava's from Tiger & Bunny please~


----------



## Juli (May 22, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> 150x200 Ivan ava's from Tiger & Bunny please~



Here you go. <3



Tell me if you want borders.


----------



## Soul (May 22, 2011)

Taking the second one.
Thanks


----------



## Kelsey (May 22, 2011)

Juli said:


> Here you go. <3
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me if you want borders.



asdfghjkl so beautiful, thank you! No border is perfect


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (May 22, 2011)

Naruto wearing punk/goth/rock clothes.

Anything please?


----------



## The Weeknd (May 22, 2011)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> Any Pokemon Team sets?
> 
> Godzilla sets?
> 
> ...


 Nobody likes me...


----------



## Narancia (May 22, 2011)

Okay here's my request: 

Grell Sutcliffe From Kuroshitsugi  or 
Giriko( male or female version ) From Soul Eater 

Avatars/Sigs/Sets anything I will be grateful and give cred as cred is due thank you in advance. ^-^


----------



## Suhoon (May 22, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> umm any Grell Sutcliffe or Giriko Avatars,Sigs,or Sets Thank you



If you don't take I'll keep


----------



## Narancia (May 22, 2011)

T.O.P said:


> If you don't take I'll keep




Thank you so much I'll Cred of course and rep


----------



## Fin (May 22, 2011)

Sunako said:


> Supernatural avatars,sigs,sets?



...............



dat dean


----------



## Jena (May 22, 2011)

Sunako said:


> Supernatural avatars,sigs,sets?



A set. I don't do a lot of effects, so I understand if you don't want to use. I can add a border/change the avatar pretty easily. Rep/cred not necessary if you use.






EDIT: 





Fin said:


> dat dean


 This is beautiful

EDIT EDIT:


Esp?ritudePantera said:


> *Naruto*, Bleach, DBZ, *Death Note*, anyyyyy one of the ones I listed sets



Any particular character/pairing from Naruto? (or any that you specifically don't want?)

All my Death Note stuff is implied romance between L and Light. I can still post, but...I'm going to assume you don't want that.



Brotha Yasuji said:


> Naruto wearing punk/goth/rock clothes.
> 
> Anything please?



Rep/cred not necessary
[x]=link to original image credit


----------



## Kαrin (May 23, 2011)

Emo or Gothic Girls. :3


----------



## Emo_Princess (May 23, 2011)

Danzo and aoi no exorcist avatars please :33 will rep


----------



## Pipe (May 23, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Any Wheatley set or Atlas and P-body set from Portal 2?



          .


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (May 23, 2011)

Jena said:


> Rep/cred not necessary
> [x]=link to original image credit



Thank you.

Too bad, repping you anyways.


----------



## Sanshouo (May 23, 2011)

i-luv-itachi said:


> Danzo and aoi no exorcist avatars please :33 will rep



 :33


----------



## Sanshouo (May 23, 2011)

Kagura said:


> anjou naruko or takami minatsuki from ano hana or deadman wonderland




cred and rep


----------



## Sayaka (May 23, 2011)

Sanshouo said:


> cred and rep



thanks i'll take these


----------



## Lindsay (May 24, 2011)

Can I get a get a set of one of these girls from the Inuyasha series?  Kikyo, Sango, Kagura, or Kagome would be pleasant.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 24, 2011)

Stormtrooper avatars - 150x200


----------



## ℛei (May 24, 2011)

Cute girls avatars(125 x 125) please


----------



## Emo_Princess (May 24, 2011)

Sanshouo said:


> :33




Awesome avatars,Thank you :33


----------



## ArcticSiren (May 24, 2011)

ane said:


> ​



Thank you very much, I will take them all, they are great.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 24, 2011)

Any Tainaka Ritsu sets?


----------



## Rima (May 24, 2011)

Karin and Kazune.

From Kamichama Karin.


----------



## santanico (May 24, 2011)

samurai champloo avatars?


----------



## Narancia (May 24, 2011)

Ren Mihashi from Big Windup! Ava,Sigs,or Sets

or 

Any red haired anime guy or girl Sets

thx


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (May 24, 2011)

eustass kid avatars


----------



## Soldier (May 25, 2011)

Shima Renzou (Blue Exorcist/Ao No Exorcist), maybe?
**


----------



## Laurens (May 25, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Stormtrooper avatars - 150x200


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 25, 2011)

Danzo avys?


----------



## Sunako (May 25, 2011)

Fin said:


> ...............
> 
> 
> 
> dat dean



FY dat dean. Im gonna sharpen a bit that ava if it's ok with you :33



Jena said:


> A set. I don't do a lot of effects, so I understand if you don't want to use. I can add a border/change the avatar pretty easily. Rep/cred not necessary if you use.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



JOHN AND MARY W. I LOVE IT.


----------



## Morphine (May 25, 2011)

Ian Somerhalder and Nina Dobrev avatars 150x150
it would be best if they're together but i can do separately too


----------



## Fin (May 25, 2011)

Sunako said:


> FY dat dean. Im gonna sharpen a bit that ava if it's ok with you :33



That set is all yours now


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (May 25, 2011)

Luffy in his Strong World suit please.

Avy, sig or sets.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Rima (May 26, 2011)

Rima said:


> Karin and Kazune.
> 
> From Kamichama Karin.



        .


----------



## Juli (May 27, 2011)

Sazen said:


> eustass kid avatars







Rima said:


> .


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (May 27, 2011)

Juli said:


>



Thanks Juli  I'm 24'd atm  will rep later


----------



## Sayaka (May 27, 2011)

any jinta or anaru?

ano hana

150x150 and 150x200


----------



## Juli (May 27, 2011)

Sazen said:


> Thanks Juli  I'm 24'd atm  will rep later



No problem. :3



Kagura said:


> any jinta or anaru?
> 
> ano hana
> 
> 150x150 and 150x200


----------



## Scizor (May 27, 2011)

Dragonball Z avatars (preferably super saiyans or super saiyan 2/3's) please


----------



## Sayaka (May 27, 2011)

Juli said:


> No problem. :3



omg i love you that jinta one


----------



## ℛei (May 27, 2011)

Reiki said:


> Cute girls avatars(125 x 125) please



 ....


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (May 27, 2011)

Signatures of anything really. Not so much anime or cartoon though.


----------



## Scizor (May 27, 2011)

Reiki said:


> ....


----------



## ℛei (May 27, 2011)

Take this one.Thanks :33


----------



## murasex (May 27, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Dragonball Z avatars (preferably super saiyans or super saiyan 2/3's) please



i tried lol
be sure to credit :]


----------



## Scizor (May 27, 2011)

murasex said:


> i tried lol
> be sure to credit :]



Taking this one.

Thank you very much. (I'll be using it on another forum, where I'll credit you offcourse, if that's not a problem)

Rep coming your way.


----------



## Katzuki (May 27, 2011)

Epic Lady Gaga avatars~
make them pretty<3


----------



## murasex (May 27, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> Epic Lady Gaga avatars~
> make them pretty<3



be sure to credit if you use any :]


----------



## Gogeta (May 27, 2011)

Vegito/Gogeta/Goku/Vegeta avatars

Thank you


----------



## Katzuki (May 27, 2011)

murasex said:


> be sure to credit if you use any :]



Taking them all. Thanks murasex they are perfect <3


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 27, 2011)

Kizaru/Luke Skywalker avatars - 150x200


----------



## Empathy (May 27, 2011)

Requesting Kakuzu(Naruto), I'll take anything I can my hands on.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 28, 2011)

Anyone have Bayonetta avatars?(150x150)


----------



## Scizor (May 28, 2011)

Empathy said:


> Requesting Kakuzu(Naruto), I'll take anything I can my hands on.


----------



## Sito (May 28, 2011)

Nicki Minaj and/or any(more than one please) supernova(one piece)


----------



## Juli (May 28, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Anyone have Bayonetta avatars?(150x150)


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 28, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Morphine (May 28, 2011)

Morphine said:


> Ian Somerhalder and Nina Dobrev avatars 150x150
> it would be best if they're together but i can do separately too



                pleasepleasee      .?


----------



## Fear (May 28, 2011)

Vegeta avatars.

With Borders.


----------



## Kagawa (May 28, 2011)

150x200 asian womenz.


----------



## Soldier (May 28, 2011)

Soldier said:


> Shima Renzou (Blue Exorcist/Ao No Exorcist), maybe?
> **



**


----------



## Hustler (May 28, 2011)

Morphine said:


> pleasepleasee      .?


----------



## Sunako (May 28, 2011)

Morphine said:


> pleasepleasee      .?








nian nian nian <3


----------



## Lindsay (May 28, 2011)

Lindsay said:


> Can I get a get a set of one of these girls from the Inuyasha series?  Kikyo, Sango, Kagura, or Kagome would be pleasant.



Nothing?


----------



## Morphine (May 28, 2011)

Sunako said:


> nian nian nian <3



taken those :3 repped.


----------



## Liverbird (May 28, 2011)

Requesting Rorschach avys 150x150


----------



## Scizor (May 28, 2011)

Fear said:


> Vegeta avatars.
> 
> With Borders.



​ ​


----------



## ArcticSiren (May 28, 2011)

125x125 Harry Potter sets(if no sets avies or sigs are fine) anyone?

Preferably with any character from the malfoy or black family, but any character is fine, Weasleys are especially good as well.


----------



## Zach (May 28, 2011)

Dirk Nowitzki/Dallas Mavericks avys/sets?


----------



## Scizor (May 29, 2011)

Deadman wonderland sets/avas (preferably of shiro) please


----------



## Eternity (May 29, 2011)

Doctor Who gif sets?


----------



## Narancia (May 29, 2011)

Catboy Avatars,Signatures,or Sets Please and Thank you


----------



## Kyousuke (May 29, 2011)

Any sets of Minatsuki or Senji from Deadman Wonderland would be appreciated.


----------



## Arcuya (May 29, 2011)

Any Aizen(Bleach) sets out there?


----------



## Sayaka (May 29, 2011)

ane said:


> cute anime girls avatars 150 x 200, please? :33


----------



## Sayaka (May 29, 2011)

Cookies said:


> Any sets of Minatsuki or Senji from Deadman Wonderland would be appreciated.


----------



## Eisenheim (May 29, 2011)

Anyone have Roger or Whitebeard avatars?


----------



## Kαrin (May 30, 2011)

Sasuke or Karin manga avis, please? :33


----------



## santanico (May 30, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Sasuke or Karin manga avis, please? :33





I prolly over did it, but I was in a "sasuke" mood


----------



## Kαrin (May 30, 2011)

Starr said:


> I prolly over did it, but I was in a "sasuke" mood



I'm always in the Sasuke mood x) Thank you


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (May 30, 2011)

I have two requests.

1. A Cowboy Bebop signature.

2. A Dragonball Z signature, preferably with most of the Z-Fighters included.

Any responses will be greatly appreciated, beleive it!


----------



## Kyousuke (May 30, 2011)

pek

 Taking all, thankies.


----------



## SweetMura (May 30, 2011)

Nero from Devil May Cry 4 please .


----------



## fraj (May 30, 2011)

Fritz said:


> Requesting Rorschach avys 150x150



i only have this one, i think its pretty badass


----------



## 666 (May 30, 2011)

SweetMura said:


> Nero from Devil May Cry 4 please .



​
(:


----------



## Liverbird (May 30, 2011)

frajosg said:


> i only have this one, i think its pretty badass


Not as Rorschach, but badass enough ! I just don't think I can find a sig for that 

Anyway what can I do for you sir ? cred ?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 30, 2011)

Stone Cold avatars 150x200


----------



## Eternity (May 30, 2011)

Eternity said:


> Doctor Who gif sets?



                    .


----------



## Bow2YourQueenThatsMe (May 31, 2011)

Naruto avy please. :33


----------



## Scizor (May 31, 2011)

Bow2YourQueenThatsMe said:


> Naruto avy please. :33


----------



## Bow2YourQueenThatsMe (May 31, 2011)

Thanks a million.


----------



## Kαrin (May 31, 2011)

Rin Okumura avis, please?


----------



## 666 (May 31, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Rin Okumura avis, please?



​
Here you go (:


----------



## SweetMura (May 31, 2011)

666 said:
			
		

> ​


Can you make them lighter and have dotted border for me?  They're already really beautiful to me as my Nero is hawt  but I don't like it that dark .


----------



## Soldier (May 31, 2011)

Soldier said:


> Shima Renzou (Blue Exorcist/Ao No Exorcist), maybe?
> **



PERSISTENCE.


----------



## Scizor (May 31, 2011)

Soldier said:


> PERSISTENCE.


----------



## Narancia (May 31, 2011)

Any Character from Kuroshitsuji or Kuroshitsuji II Avis


----------



## Soldier (May 31, 2011)

Thank you <3


----------



## Sayaka (May 31, 2011)

^ shop not here


----------



## Eternity (May 31, 2011)

Eternity said:


> Doctor Who gif sets?



           ....


----------



## Juli (May 31, 2011)

Jezebel said:


> Hey there, would anyone be able to make me a set out of this pic please:
> 
> 
> 
> Much love and rep given thank you. :3



Hey~
This thread is not for specific requests like that. Please request in one of the request shops. 



Neko Enzan said:


> Any Character from Kuroshitsuji or Kuroshitsuji II Avis



Here are some. :3


----------



## Narancia (May 31, 2011)

Juli said:


> Here are some. :3



OMG!!! Thank you I'll take every last one


----------



## Jezebel (May 31, 2011)

Juli said:


> Hey~
> This thread is not for specific requests like that. Please request in one of the request shops.
> ]



Oh shit, my bad sorry.


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 1, 2011)

666 said:


> ​
> Here you go (:



Umm, I don't really like the art style in these avis. :c But I repped you anyway 

Anything else? Anyone else is free to try too :33


----------



## Scizor (Jun 1, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Anything else? Anyone else is free to try too :33



​


----------



## Hustler (Jun 1, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Rin Okumura avis, please?



​


----------



## Scizor (Jun 1, 2011)

Scizor said:


> ​





Hustler said:


> ​



I got owned, lol.

Well, I tried


----------



## KohZa (Jun 1, 2011)

toki from code breaker avy pls?without border.


----------



## Kunkka (Jun 1, 2011)

Requesting Gajeel (Fairy Tail)


----------



## Anarch (Jun 1, 2011)

Deadman Wonderland sets ? preferably Shiro, or Crow


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 1, 2011)

Hustler said:


> ​



Kyaaaah, thanks!


----------



## santanico (Jun 1, 2011)

I love Lucy avatars


----------



## Narancia (Jun 1, 2011)

Scizor said:


> ​



are these already taken? because if not I like them


----------



## Hustler (Jun 1, 2011)

Starr said:


> I love Lucy avatars


Lucy from Fairy Tail?




ZanCrow said:


> toki from code breaker avy pls?without border.


Only found one decent stock , sorry


----------



## Fiona (Jun 2, 2011)

I dont need anything super fancy  


I just want a relatively small Banner to go under my current sig that says "NaruHina" 

Capital N and a Capital H. 

I dont have any particular Fonts in mind because i dont know wats available 

Ive tried going to "create Text" sites but they always have a white backgraound

I just want the text with no colored background. 

Please and thank you for your time


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 2, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> are these already taken? because if not I like them



You can have them :33


----------



## Empathy (Jun 2, 2011)

Requesting Shanks from One Piece, please ? Anything would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 2, 2011)

Empathy said:


> Requesting Shanks from One Piece, please ? Anything would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 2, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Lucy from Fairy Tail?



I think she means that sitcom from the 50's


----------



## KohZa (Jun 2, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Only found one decent stock , sorry


thx for your effort.i'll still take it


----------



## ArcticSiren (Jun 2, 2011)

Sorry, but I must ask again. XD

Any sets/avs/sigs with any character from harry potter?


----------



## santanico (Jun 2, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Lucy from Fairy Tail?



actually Luceille Ball from 'I love lucy'


----------



## Rima (Jun 2, 2011)

Asian girl avatars.


----------



## Matariki (Jun 2, 2011)

Kimimaro please.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 2, 2011)

kyouko and sayaka avys please


----------



## KohZa (Jun 2, 2011)

Kagura said:


> kyouko and sayaka avys please


----------



## Jena (Jun 2, 2011)

ArticSiren said:


> Sorry, but I must ask again. XD
> 
> Any sets/avs/sigs with any character from harry potter?



A few from the giveaway thread that no one took.
Rep/cred not necessary.
[x]=link to original image credit


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 2, 2011)

G Gundam/Tekkaman Blade avatars

150x200


----------



## ArcticSiren (Jun 2, 2011)

Jena said:


> A few from the giveaway thread that no one took.
> Rep/cred not necessary.
> [x]=link to original image credit



Thank-you very much, I will be taking them. :3


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 2, 2011)

Tuxedo mask/kamen avy. I tried danbooru but didn't like those stocks.

150x200 please


----------



## Hustler (Jun 3, 2011)

Seiko said:


> Kimimaro please.


----------



## valerian (Jun 3, 2011)

Remus Lupin and Sirius Black avas please.


----------



## Motochika (Jun 3, 2011)

Anybody have any Tezca Tlipoca from Soul Eater Avys?


----------



## ArcticSiren (Jun 3, 2011)

Any sets/sigs/avvies of Haku or Konan from Naruto, or Nami from one piece?


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 3, 2011)

any makino ruki or matsuda takato :33

or them together


----------



## Jena (Jun 3, 2011)

valerian said:


> Remus Lupin and Sirius Black avas please.



Together, or just avatars of either character?


----------



## VioNi (Jun 3, 2011)

Would someone be kind enough to make me a set of Daniel from Amnesia: The Dark Descent?


----------



## valerian (Jun 4, 2011)

Jena said:


> Together, or just avatars of either character?



Separate please.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 4, 2011)

Grimmjow said:


> Tuxedo mask/kamen avy. I tried danbooru but didn't like those stocks.
> 
> 150x200 please



For the next page.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 4, 2011)

Roy Mustang from FMA? 
set,avy doesn't matter


----------



## Motochika (Jun 4, 2011)

Anybody have an Excalibur sets from Soul Eater?


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 4, 2011)

Rustyrose sets/ava?


----------



## santanico (Jun 5, 2011)

rurouni kenshin avatars, from the manga or not (150 x 200)


----------



## Laurens (Jun 5, 2011)

Any star (from arakawa under the bridge) avy's like my current one?


----------



## Jay. (Jun 5, 2011)

Starr said:


> rurouni kenshin avatars, from the manga or not (150 x 200)


----------



## BioLizard (Jun 5, 2011)

Could someone please maybe do something with the image I have as my signature? Please? 

You know, make it cooler looking, remove speech bubbles maybe, colour it, etc.

Please?  I would really apreciatte it.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jun 5, 2011)

Lee Hong Ki avas please? pek


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jun 5, 2011)

Vampire Knight set?


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 5, 2011)

Ariel or Mulan avis, please. :33


----------



## Anarch (Jun 5, 2011)

> Deadman Wonderland sets ? preferably Shiro, or Crow



Anyone ?                   .


----------



## Selva (Jun 5, 2011)

Moon~ said:


> Roy Mustang from FMA? /wtf
> set,avy doesn't matter


 




Laurens said:


> Any star (from arakawa under the bridge) avy's like my current one?


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 5, 2011)

Selva said:


>



I'M IN IMMENSE SHOCK SELVA.

YOU KNOW THAT I LOVE YOU RIGHT? pek

edit: You must spread some reputation to giving it to Selva again.

THAT'S HOW MUCH I LOVE YOU.


----------



## santanico (Jun 5, 2011)

cheater, that's someone else's avatar


----------



## Pipe (Jun 5, 2011)

Any Game of Thrones ava/set, preferably House Stark ava/set?


----------



## FeiHong (Jun 5, 2011)

Any Ferb avatars? From Phineas and Ferb


----------



## IcySaya (Jun 5, 2011)

FeiHong said:


> Any Ferb avatars? From Phineas and Ferb



Here's my atempt at one. 


P.S. this is my first time please be gental. 

Rep if you take it.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 5, 2011)

Super Edit:

Are There any Avatars,Signatures.And/Or Sets of Roxas or Ventus from Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## ArcticSiren (Jun 5, 2011)

I am going to ask again for the new page. XD

Any sets/sigs/avvies of Haku or Konan from Naruto, or Nami from one piece?

Any of those three people.


----------



## Jena (Jun 6, 2011)

valerian said:


> Remus Lupin and Sirius Black avas please.



A few, no effects. Rep/cred not necessary. 
[x]=link to original image credit


----------



## Gaja (Jun 6, 2011)

Anyone out there with an awesome Boa Hancock set for me? 

Big boobies/cleavage showing is preferred


----------



## valerian (Jun 6, 2011)

Jena said:


> A few, no effects. Rep/cred not necessary.
> [x]=link to original image credit



Thanks, but could I get the third ava without the text though?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 6, 2011)

Robb Stark avatars

150x200


----------



## Jena (Jun 6, 2011)

valerian said:


> Thanks, but could I get the third ava without the text though?



Sorry, I didn't save the original file


----------



## santanico (Jun 6, 2011)

Brandon Boyd of Incubus (band) avatars 150 x 200


----------



## VampQueen (Jun 6, 2011)

Grimmjow said:


> Tuxedo mask/kamen avy. I tried danbooru but didn't like those stocks.
> 
> 150x200 please



I tried one. The stocks are really hard to find. This one I used is actually a fanart. Hope you like it. Just rep if taking#

​


----------



## Jena (Jun 6, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> Super Edit:
> 
> Are There any Avatars,Signatures.And/Or Sets of Roxas or Ventus from Kingdom Hearts.



How about the two of them together?
Rep/Cred not necessary if you use. I can add a border/text if you want. Sorry the image is so small, had to be under 400 px tall.


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Jun 6, 2011)

Punk/Metal/Rock anime guys (not girly or effeminate looking please) or anything of the band Rise Against.

Avys, sigs or sets.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 7, 2011)

Jena said:


> How about the two of them together?
> Rep/Cred not necessary if you use. I can add a border/text if you want. Sorry the image is so small, had to be under 400 px tall.



I'll pm you the stuff I want done to them. Plus how did you know I wanted a yaoi like pic you know me too well.pek


----------



## Sima (Jun 7, 2011)

Any Tifa Lockheart avas? or Cloud x Tifa? :33


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 7, 2011)

Fantasy theme avis (girls with elf ears would be mostly appreciated). :33


----------



## santanico (Jun 7, 2011)

FLCL avatars 150 x 200


----------



## Rima (Jun 7, 2011)

Sabrina the teenage witch Avatars.


----------



## Jena (Jun 7, 2011)

Rima said:


> Sabrina the teenage witch Avatars.



Cartoon or live action?


----------



## ArcticSiren (Jun 7, 2011)

Any junior Neji sets?


----------



## Jena (Jun 8, 2011)

ArticSiren said:


> Any junior Neji sets?



Eh...one. Rep/cred not necessary if you use.


----------



## Soldier (Jun 8, 2011)

Emma Watson. PLEASE.


----------



## ArcticSiren (Jun 8, 2011)

Jena said:


> Eh...one. Rep/cred not necessary if you use.



Thank-you, I will be taking these.


----------



## Rima (Jun 8, 2011)

Jena said:


> Cartoon or live action?



Cartoon       .

Can I get avatars of Gem & Chloe too?


----------



## Jena (Jun 8, 2011)

Rima said:


> Cartoon       .
> 
> Can I get avatars of Gem & Chloe too?



I'm so sorry, but I couldn't find like _any_ good quality stocks  And I could only find one picture each of Gem & Chloe, both of which were terrible quality.

These were the only two I could salvage. One is from the original '70s animated show (I assumed you meant the one from the 90s, but I looked for both anyway)



Cred/rep not necessary if you use.


----------



## Jena (Jun 8, 2011)

[Sorry for double post-was over 10 image limit]



Soldier said:


> Emma Watson. PLEASE.


I love Emma pek I have a lot of her.
Rep/cred not necessary if you use.


----------



## ArcticSiren (Jun 8, 2011)

Any Sesshoumaru Sets/avs/sigs?


----------



## Soldier (Jun 8, 2011)

Jena said:


> [Sorry for double post-was over 10 image limit]
> 
> 
> I love Emma pek I have a lot of her.
> Rep/cred not necessary if you use.



Thank you so very much! pek


----------



## Sima (Jun 9, 2011)

Sima said:


> Any Tifa Lockheart avas? or Cloud x Tifa? :33


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Jun 9, 2011)

Sasuke Sets?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 10, 2011)

Yotsuba& avatars?


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 10, 2011)

Sima said:


> Any Tifa Lockheart avas? or Cloud x Tifa? :33



 

Just Rep Please~​


----------



## Empathy (Jun 10, 2011)

Requesting Gin Ichimaru from Bleach, preferably with eyes open, but I'll take whatever I can get my hands on, anything would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 10, 2011)

150 x 200, no border of any of these;
Germany/Prussia , Norway/Iceland , Yukio Okumura , Barnaby Brooks Jr.


----------



## Mαri (Jun 10, 2011)

Any Dark Magician Girl avas?


----------



## That Scarf Guy (Jun 10, 2011)

Any sets of Starrk?


----------



## Juli (Jun 10, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> 150 x 200, no border of any of these;
> Germany/Prussia , Norway/Iceland , Yukio Okumura , Barnaby Brooks Jr.





..because that pairing is so  worthy.


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 10, 2011)

Marry me Juli  <33333333


----------



## Lost Cowboy (Jun 10, 2011)

Any Megan Fox sets


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 10, 2011)

El Shaddai Avatars 150x200


----------



## Sima (Jun 10, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Just Rep Please~​



thank ya kelsuuu <3


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 10, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> El Shaddai Avatars 150x200


----------



## Hustler (Jun 11, 2011)

Mαri said:


> Any Dark Magician Girl avas?


----------



## Saturday (Jun 11, 2011)

A Rock Lee set please...Will rep several times and cred if necessary.


----------



## ArcticSiren (Jun 11, 2011)

Spider-man avis/sets/sigs?


----------



## Mαri (Jun 11, 2011)

Hustler said:


>



Be taking these, thanks :33


----------



## Laurens (Jun 11, 2011)

any kanye west avy's? (preferably from the 808&heartbreak and Dark Fantasy era)

oh and kid cudi avy's are welcome too


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 11, 2011)

Bakura avys


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 11, 2011)

Anybody have a cool Kamina or Gurren Lagann Signature, preferably one that is no bigger then 500X150.


----------



## santanico (Jun 11, 2011)

Card Captor Sakura avatars 150 x 200?


----------



## Jena (Jun 11, 2011)

greenbeast44 said:


> A Rock Lee set please...Will rep several times and cred if necessary.



Only thing I have is a transparency, sorry. Rep/Cred not necessary if you use.


----------



## That Scarf Guy (Jun 11, 2011)

Katakura Kojuro sets?


----------



## Robsqwi (Jun 11, 2011)

Does anyone have any Noctis Lucis Caelum sets or gifs, from the new final fantasy, versus XIII? would be much appreciated


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 11, 2011)

Jadakiss avatars please 150x200 and 150x150


----------



## Sakubo (Jun 11, 2011)

Hmm...
Any Zelda (by herself or with Link) from *The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword*? (Avas, sigs, sets, whatever, it can even be from a screenshot from the trailer, I'm not picky) 

If not that, then...Kyouko or KyoukoxSayaka from *Puella Magi Madoka Magica*?


----------



## Jena (Jun 11, 2011)

Laurens said:


> any kanye west avy's? (preferably from the 808&heartbreak and Dark Fantasy era)
> 
> oh and kid cudi avy's are welcome too



Only Kid Cudi. Staring at Kanye's face makes me want to puke.
:rofl

Rep/cred not necessary if you use.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 11, 2011)

Organization XIII avys?


----------



## Empathy (Jun 12, 2011)

Empathy said:


> Requesting Gin Ichimaru from Bleach, preferably with eyes open, but I'll take whatever I can get my hands on, anything would be very much appreciated.



 **


----------



## Laurens (Jun 12, 2011)

Jena said:


> Only Kid Cudi. Staring at Kanye's face makes me want to puke.
> :rofl
> 
> Rep/cred not necessary if you use.



the links aren't working anymore, can you fix them?

edit: oh wait now they do. what the fuck. oh well, thanks! rep will follow soon, i'm 24


----------



## kyochi (Jun 12, 2011)

Nicholas Hoult, 

oh pls somebody.


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 12, 2011)

Kyochi said:


> Nicholas Hoult,
> 
> oh pls somebody.



Just Rep Please

​


----------



## kyochi (Jun 12, 2011)

awwwwwwww yeah 

now THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING 'BOUT 


thanks


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 12, 2011)

Gogeta/Vegito/Goku/Vegeta avatars, please


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 12, 2011)

Sunny /Girl's Gen./ or Key&Jjong /SHINee/ Avatars please.


----------



## ArcticSiren (Jun 12, 2011)

Rogue from X-men avvies


----------



## SSJ2 Gohan (Jun 12, 2011)

Can  I get some LBJ Ava's.


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 12, 2011)

Sakubo said:


> Hmm...
> Any Zelda (by herself or with Link) from *The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword*? (Avas, sigs, sets, whatever, it can even be from a screenshot from the trailer, I'm not picky)
> 
> If not that, then...Kyouko or KyoukoxSayaka from *Puella Magi Madoka Magica*?



I dunno :/

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sakubo (Jun 12, 2011)

^ Thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 12, 2011)

^


----------



## Sakubo (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks Kagura :33


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 12, 2011)

kid gohan avys?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 12, 2011)

Hiro Mizushima avatars (150x150).

Preferably from Drop, or just the actor.


----------



## FeiHong (Jun 12, 2011)

Megan Man Nt warrior avatars?
Or Zero?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 12, 2011)

Wiz Khalifa/Snoop Dogg avatars

150x200


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 12, 2011)

Grimmjow said:


> Jadakiss avatars please 150x200 and 150x150



Anyone    ?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 12, 2011)

Come on i know somebody has a Gurren Lagann set they want to give away?


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 12, 2011)

Anyone have any sets of Kyousuke or Kirino from Oreimo? Not necessarily them together, but you know. :3


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 13, 2011)

Requesting Death Note L and/or Kira/Yagami Light avatars. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jun 13, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Just Rep Please~​



Stocks please? Will rep.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 13, 2011)

150x150 avatars of _My Little Pony? _


----------



## Empathy (Jun 13, 2011)

Empathy said:


> Requesting Gin Ichimaru from Bleach, preferably with eyes open, but I'll take whatever I can get my hands on, anything would be very much appreciated.



purdy pwz


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 13, 2011)

Empathy said:


> purdy pwz





[]


----------



## Hustler (Jun 14, 2011)

Grimmjow said:


> Anyone    ?



Jada is an ugly mofo , I tried


----------



## Robsqwi (Jun 14, 2011)

Robsqwi said:


> Does anyone have any Noctis Lucis Caelum sets or gifs, from the new final fantasy, versus XIII? would be much appreciated



Sniff...Sniif


----------



## Soldier (Jun 15, 2011)

Firo Prochainezo (Baccano!) _PLEASE?_


----------



## Empathy (Jun 15, 2011)

T.O.P said:


> []



Oh, thank you for this. I meant to thank you properly on my VMs, but you were on Private. Wow, almost forgot to pick this up.


----------



## Jackums (Jun 15, 2011)

Anakin Skywalker (pre-Vader), 150x150, no border. Please?


----------



## Anarch (Jun 15, 2011)

Ichimaru Gin avatars?


----------



## Sunako (Jun 15, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Just Rep Please
> 
> ​



SEXY ASS MOTHERFUCKE-

I'm just sayin' .






*Supernatural stuff? Or Karin (Naruto) stuff? OH AND X-MEN STUFF? *


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 15, 2011)

20th Century Boys/Pluto

170x170


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 15, 2011)

T.O.P said:


> Sunny (Girl's Gen.) or Key&Jjong (SHINee) Avatars please.



I've shared some


----------



## Sima (Jun 15, 2011)

IchiHime ava's with dotted borders, please :33


----------



## FLUFFY G (Jun 15, 2011)

Any DBZ gif avatars?


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 16, 2011)

Sunako said:


> SEXY ASS MOTHERFUCKE-
> 
> I'm just sayin' .
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunako (Jun 16, 2011)

I'll take this <3


----------



## Scizor (Jun 16, 2011)

Anarch said:


> Ichimaru Gin avatars?


----------



## Anarch (Jun 16, 2011)

yay thanks  love the 3rd one especially


----------



## Sima (Jun 16, 2011)

thanks :33


----------



## santanico (Jun 16, 2011)

Chrona/death the kid/ and/or Stein avatars (150 x200) please?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 16, 2011)

Starr said:


> Chrona/death the kid/ and/or Stein avatars (150 x200) please?



​


----------



## ღMomoღ (Jun 17, 2011)

any 150x150 Menma gifs (menma from ano hana)


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 17, 2011)

Any cool Roy Mustang avatars.

And any Tales of symphonia avatars


----------



## Kenshin (Jun 17, 2011)

any cowboy bebop avi's out there?


----------



## Saturday (Jun 17, 2011)

Rock Lee set please!!! I'll rep and cred if that's what you want..


----------



## Z (Jun 17, 2011)

Joseph Joestar avatars?


----------



## blackfire96 (Jun 17, 2011)

i would like a cowboy bebop set please  will rep and cred if ya wants me too


----------



## Ghai (Jun 18, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Wiz Khalifa/Snoop Dogg avatars
> 
> 150x200





couldn't find good Snoop stock, sorry.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 18, 2011)

DBZ Cell set>?


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 18, 2011)

Any good AnoHana sets? 

Edit: Any good Denpa Onna appreciated too. 

will cred+rep.


----------



## RedAsATomato (Jun 18, 2011)

Zor0 said:


> Any cool Roy Mustang avatars.
> 
> And any Tales of symphonia avatars



I have this one made if you like it.


----------



## Sito (Jun 18, 2011)

Kurama/Hiei/Gintoki avatars please :33


----------



## Empathy (Jun 18, 2011)

Requesting Dangai Ichigo or Mugetsu avatars, please!!!!


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Jun 18, 2011)

Hope Estheim from FF 13 please.

Avys, sigs or sets.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 18, 2011)

my final request (for today)

Honey from Ouran High School Host Club Avatars,Signatures,Sets

I'll rep+cred if wanted


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 19, 2011)

Lelouch Lamperouge or/and Rolo Lamperouge ava's please, 150x200 
[together or solo]


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Jun 19, 2011)

Avy and sig  of Zoro from the latest colourspread? Rep+ cred if somebody wants Thanks in advance

edit: that or a funny/badass set of Franky ;p


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 19, 2011)

raziu said:


> Avy and sig  of Zoro from the latest colourspread? Rep+ cred if somebody wants Thanks in advance
> 
> edit: that or a funny/badass set of Franky ;p






SImple enough


----------



## rice (Jun 19, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Lelouch Lamperouge or/and Rolo Lamperouge ava's please, 150x200
> [together or solo]


----------



## Juli (Jun 19, 2011)

greenbeast44 said:


> Rock Lee set please!!! I'll rep and cred if that's what you want..



Here you go~





If you don't like the text then I can still remove it. :3


----------



## ღMomoღ (Jun 19, 2011)

I will also rep etc so no Menma anyone? (


----------



## Motochika (Jun 19, 2011)

Sengoku Basara avys, sigs anything and everything you got.


----------



## Empathy (Jun 19, 2011)

Empathy said:


> Requesting Dangai Ichigo or Mugetsu avatars, please!!!!



p-purdy pwz.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 19, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:
			
		

> Honey from Ouran High School Host Club Avatars,Signatures,Sets
> 
> I'll rep+cred if wanted


----------



## kyochi (Jun 19, 2011)

Jiyeon (from T-ara) avys? 


juuuuuuuuuuuust askin'


----------



## Soldier (Jun 20, 2011)

Soldier said:


> Firo Prochainezo (Baccano!) _PLEASE?_



** :I


----------



## Sito (Jun 20, 2011)

^Couldn't find any decent pictures, juuuuuuuuuuuust sayin'



Kyochi said:


> Jiyeon (from T-ara) avys?
> 
> 
> juuuuuuuuuuuust askin'


----------



## kyochi (Jun 20, 2011)

^ I'll take the second one, thank you. :3


----------



## rice (Jun 20, 2011)

Soldier said:


> ** :I


 

:I


----------



## Scizor (Jun 20, 2011)

Empathy said:


> p-purdy pwz.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 20, 2011)

Mugen from Samurai Champloo please :3


----------



## Hustler (Jun 20, 2011)

Empathy said:


> p-purdy pwz.


----------



## Empathy (Jun 20, 2011)

Hustler said:


>



Aye, thank you. 

Stocks please ?  

Sorry, will rep in few hours(my 24'd is near over).


----------



## Hustler (Jun 20, 2011)

Empathy said:


> Aye, thank you.
> 
> Stocks please ?
> 
> Sorry, will rep in few hours(my 24'd is near over).


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Jun 20, 2011)

Brotha Yasuji said:


> Hope Estheim from FF 13 please.
> 
> Avys, sigs or sets.
> 
> Well rep/cred.



Anyone?


----------



## santanico (Jun 20, 2011)

soul eater and/or card captor sakura avatars 150x200 plz?


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 21, 2011)

Um... any Lee Sungjong from Infinite avatars please?  A variety would be nice... but preferably from BTD era ;___;


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Jun 21, 2011)

Sasuke Sets and or avatars?


----------



## Hustler (Jun 21, 2011)

Starr said:


> soul eater and/or card captor sakura avatars 150x200 plz?


----------



## rice (Jun 21, 2011)

can i get gintama avys please?


----------



## Rima (Jun 21, 2011)

Kairi x Sora avys (Kingdom hearts)


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 21, 2011)

> Mugen from Samurai Champloo please :3



Anyone? :33


----------



## Z (Jun 21, 2011)

Max B avatars please :33


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 21, 2011)

Palpatine avys, sigs, or sets?


----------



## Ghai (Jun 22, 2011)

Z said:


> Max B avatars please :33





i can add borders if you'd like.


----------



## santanico (Jun 22, 2011)

Hustler said:


>



thank you! taking 'em all


----------



## Hustler (Jun 22, 2011)

Frango said:


> can i get gintama avys please?


----------



## rice (Jun 22, 2011)

Hustler said:


>


thanks Hustler  i  them  gotta spread


----------



## Juli (Jun 22, 2011)

Gogeta said:


> Anyone? :33



Finding good stocks for him is pretty difficult. :x


----------



## Narancia (Jun 22, 2011)

Shota said:
			
		

> Honey from Ouran High School Host Club Avatars,Signatures,Sets,Profile pic
> 
> I'll rep+cred if wanted


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 22, 2011)

Porcelain said:


> Um... any Lee Sungjong from Infinite avatars please?  A variety would be nice... but preferably from BTD era ;___;



Purdy pwz.


----------



## Soldier (Jun 23, 2011)

Frango said:


> :I



lookit how late i'm being Thank you~! <3


----------



## Fear (Jun 23, 2011)

Vegeta or Kenshiro avatars.


----------



## Ace (Jun 23, 2011)

videl from dragon ball z ball please?


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 23, 2011)

Porcelain said:


> Purdy pwz.


I dunno what the BTD era is


----------



## Vash (Jun 23, 2011)

Fear said:


> Vegeta or Kenshiro avatars.







StonedTheGoodWay said:


> videl from dragon ball z ball please?


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 23, 2011)

Sasuke avis, please


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 23, 2011)

Dean/Cas (in one) or separate avas (150x150). 

From Supernatural, fyi.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 23, 2011)

Fear said:


> Vegeta or Kenshiro avatars.


----------



## Sunako (Jun 23, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Dean/Cas (in one) or separate avas (150x150).
> 
> From Supernatural, fyi.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 23, 2011)

Juli said:


> Finding good stocks for him is pretty difficult. :x



I know, but he is such a badass it's worth it

Thanks a bunch


----------



## rice (Jun 23, 2011)

I'd kill for anything related to *Bomberman B-Daman Bakugaiden*. pek Pretty please pek


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 23, 2011)

T.O.P said:


> I dunno what the BTD era is



Thank you 

You got one from the BTD era, I'll use that


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 23, 2011)

Sunako said:


>



Awesome, thanks.


----------



## Ace (Jun 23, 2011)

OMG Lovely. pek


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 23, 2011)

Any Natsu/Erza sets/avas/sigs from fairy tail? <3


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jun 23, 2011)

Any dark/vampire/emo/etc. anime sets?


----------



## Emo_Princess (Jun 24, 2011)

Android 18 and bulma from dragonballz avatars


----------



## Vash (Jun 24, 2011)

i-luv-itachi said:


> Android 18 and bulma from dragonballz avatars


----------



## Scizor (Jun 24, 2011)

i-luv-itachi said:


> Android 18 and bulma from dragonballz avatars


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 24, 2011)

Requesting Haiba Sumio from Enigma avatars, senior sized.


----------



## Emo_Princess (Jun 24, 2011)

So awesome,Thank you


----------



## Emo_Princess (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you  awesome


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 24, 2011)

Any Trunks Avatar's, Signature's.


----------



## Vash (Jun 24, 2011)

RumbleKing Yoshitsune said:


> Any Trunks Avatar's, Signature's.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 24, 2011)

Any Kid Goten or Teen Goten(Final DBZ not GT) Ava,Sigs,Set

also GotenxTrunks appreciated


----------



## Scizor (Jun 24, 2011)

Shota said:


> Any Kid Goten or Teen Goten(Final DBZ not GT) Ava,Sigs,Set
> 
> also GotenxTrunks appreciated


----------



## Narancia (Jun 24, 2011)

Do you have the stock for GotenxTrunks one


----------



## Scizor (Jun 24, 2011)

Shota said:


> Do you have the stock for the second one plus I'll take just take this one thx



I'll PM you the stock.
Also, please rep if taking =)


----------



## Narancia (Jun 24, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I'll PM you the stock.
> Also, please rep if taking =)



I can't see your rep thing


----------



## Scizor (Jun 24, 2011)

Shota said:


> I can't see your rep thing



..Me neither 

I dont know what the deal is, either =O


----------



## Semplice (Jun 24, 2011)

Requesting Rukia avatars/sigs and/or Ichimaru Gin avatars/sigs.


----------



## Rima (Jun 24, 2011)

Rima said:


> Kairi x Sora avys (Kingdom hearts)



       .


----------



## Legendary Madara (Jun 24, 2011)

*Can anyone make a sig like mine now but with Madara in his new outfit. It would be much appreciated.*


----------



## Jena (Jun 24, 2011)

Vampire Princess said:


> Any dark/vampire/emo/etc. anime sets?



Only one set. Rep/cred not necessary if you use.

Original image credit: 


*Spoiler*: _Version 1_ 











*Spoiler*: _Version 2_


----------



## santanico (Jun 25, 2011)

manga Sasuke avatars 150x200 doesn't have to be altered in any way.


----------



## Fear (Jun 25, 2011)

Starr said:


> manga Sasuke avatars 150x200 doesn't have to be altered in any way.


----------



## Legendary Madara (Jun 25, 2011)

Any Madara sets?​


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 25, 2011)

> Any Madara sets?


----------



## Legendary Madara (Jun 25, 2011)

Thank you so much  +rep


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 25, 2011)

Fritz said:


> Requesting Haiba Sumio from Enigma avatars, senior sized.



Anyone?


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 25, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Sasuke avis, please



*cough*


----------



## Leon (Jun 25, 2011)

Any Kabuto in his new Orochimaru intergrated incantation Ava's/sets? Any size. Will feed greens in return. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 25, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> *cough*


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 25, 2011)

Hustler said:


>



Thank you pek


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 25, 2011)

Cute Cat Ava's please! 150x200. [no border]
Note: EXTRA CUTENESS WANTED .


----------



## santanico (Jun 25, 2011)

Fear said:


>



thanks pek


----------



## Kenshin (Jun 25, 2011)

Summery sets beach / tropical?


----------



## master9738 (Jun 25, 2011)

naruto in 9 tails mode?


----------



## Jena (Jun 25, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Cute Cat Ava's please! 150x200. [no border]
> Note: EXTRA CUTENESS WANTED .



Only a few. Rep/cred not necessary if you use. No effects/text. Just colorization.

White kitty stock from:


----------



## Scizor (Jun 26, 2011)

master9738 said:


> naruto in 9 tails mode?



​


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 26, 2011)

Requesting Mihawk manga avatars.


----------



## Empathy (Jun 26, 2011)

Requesting Marco the Phoenix, from One Piece avatars please.


----------



## Laurens (Jun 26, 2011)

Any hiruma (Eyeshield 21) avy's? will be grateful


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 26, 2011)

Adele please thank you <3


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 26, 2011)

Any good Kisame/Kakashi renders please.

And Kakashi sets please.


----------



## Legendary Madara (Jun 26, 2011)

Any Kakashi sets?


----------



## Narancia (Jun 26, 2011)

Manga Haku(Naruto) Avis or Konohamaru Avis (Manga/Anime)


----------



## Laurens (Jun 27, 2011)

i love you <3


----------



## Sito (Jun 27, 2011)

Any Gintama avatars please.


----------



## Sunako (Jun 27, 2011)

*TRUE BLOOD* avatars please!!!


----------



## Ace (Jun 28, 2011)

Shota said:


> Manga Haku(Naruto) Avis or Konohamaru Avis (Manga/Anime)



*Avatars*​


*Signature*

​


----------



## That Scarf Guy (Jun 28, 2011)

Any sets of Kimimaro from Naruto?


----------



## Narancia (Jun 28, 2011)

StonedTheGoodWay said:


> *Avatars*​
> 
> 
> *Signatures*
> ...




I Meant the  manga these are the anime but I'll take these I repped​


----------



## Ace (Jun 28, 2011)

SilentKatana said:


> Any sets of Kimimaro from Naruto?


----------



## Kenshin (Jun 28, 2011)

any minato sets out there?


----------



## That Scarf Guy (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks!!!
+rep


----------



## santanico (Jun 28, 2011)

Loveless avatars 150x200


----------



## Ace (Jun 28, 2011)

Zor0 said:


> Any good Kisame/Kakashi renders please.
> 
> And Kakashi sets please.














Legendary Madara said:


> Any Kakashi sets?








​


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 28, 2011)

kyousaya sigs


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jun 28, 2011)

Vampire Knight sets?


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you                .


----------



## LDA (Jul 1, 2011)

Moon~ said:


> Adele please thank you <3



 or ?

(I also have non-bordered versions of both.)


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 2, 2011)

Any Mugen or Jin from* (Samurai Champloo)* Avatar's/Signatures. Or Rurouni Kenshin Avatars/Signatures.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 2, 2011)

Requesting Tatsumi Oga (Beelzebub) avatars.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 2, 2011)

150x200 Dean Winchester/Jensen Ackles ava's please [no border]


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Jul 2, 2011)

Any Michael Scott from The Office Ava's(150X150)/Sigs please.


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 2, 2011)

Son Dongwoon avatars, 150x150, no border


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 2, 2011)

cartoon people avys


----------



## Narancia (Jul 2, 2011)

Manga Sasuke(Before Time Skip) Avis,Sigs,or Sets 

Coloring is Optional


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 3, 2011)

Park Bom (2NE1), Anything please.
Don't need to be Junior, I know how to resize.

:33


----------



## Juli (Jul 3, 2011)

RumbleKing Yoshitsune said:


> Any Mugen or Jin from* (Samurai Champloo)* Avatar's/Signatures. Or Rurouni Kenshin Avatars/Signatures.




*Spoiler*: _Kenshin_ 









Please cred me when you use it. :3


----------



## Anarch (Jul 3, 2011)

RumbleKing Yoshitsune said:


> Any Mugen or Jin from* (Samurai Champloo)* Avatar's/Signatures.


----------



## Sunako (Jul 3, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> 150x200 Dean Winchester/Jensen Ackles ava's please [no border]



​
It's hard with no PS


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 3, 2011)

LuvDaAlchemist said:


> or ?
> 
> (I also have non-bordered versions of both.)



They're both beautiful,thank you!!!


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 3, 2011)

Sunako said:


> ​
> It's hard with no PS



Thanks Sunako .


----------



## Sunako (Jul 3, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Thanks Sunako .



my pleasure   if ya know what i mean >3


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 3, 2011)

Juli said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kenshin_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, and of course i will give credit.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 3, 2011)

Looking for Eric Northman from True Blood avatars please.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jul 3, 2011)

Vampire Knight and Jacob x Bella avatars?


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 4, 2011)

Harry Potter avis, please? It can also be a gif avi. Harry, Hermione, Draco and Snape are most appreciated. :33


----------



## Hustler (Jul 4, 2011)

T.O.P said:


> Park Bom (2NE1), Anything please.
> Don't need to be Junior, I know how to resize.
> 
> :33


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh lol I clicked this randomly. 

Thank you Hustler.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 4, 2011)

pokemon avys?


----------



## Sito (Jul 4, 2011)

Even though no one ever does them for me, here goes another try 

Charlie Sheen avatars please. no border.


----------



## santanico (Jul 4, 2011)

samurai champloo, kamina and/or simon, durarara avatars 150x200 one or the other


----------



## Scizor (Jul 4, 2011)

Shippuden Sasuke avatars, please. (for use on another forum)


----------



## Narancia (Jul 4, 2011)

Shota said:


> Manga Sasuke(Before Time Skip) Avis,Sigs,or Sets
> 
> Coloring is Optional



 pwease


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 4, 2011)

Deidara avas please? pek


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 5, 2011)

Fritz said:


> Requesting Tatsumi Oga (Beelzebub) avatars.



Anyone   ?


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 5, 2011)

Random Doctor who gif set
prefer the 10th doctor of course 
please and thank you


----------



## santanico (Jul 6, 2011)

Nuriel said:


> Looking for Eric Northman from True Blood avatars please.



this guy right? sorry if I'm wrong, I've never seen the show


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 6, 2011)

Any X-Men:First Class,James McAvoy and Michael Fassbender avies please :33


----------



## Laurens (Jul 6, 2011)

Any spy (team fortress 2) avies?


----------



## Migooki (Jul 6, 2011)

Morrigan avatars, please.


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 6, 2011)

Any Kiseop avatars ?
Or Yoseob?


----------



## Z (Jul 6, 2011)

Snape/Voldemort avatars please


----------



## Anarch (Jul 7, 2011)

Severus Snape / Remus Lupin avas ?


----------



## ღMomoღ (Jul 7, 2011)

ı need a cool one piece siggy ^^ will rep for them !


----------



## Scizor (Jul 7, 2011)

Does anyone have a colored (avy) version of


*Spoiler*: _Naruto chapter 545 spoiler_ 



Naruto's Rasenkyugan?




Will rep and cred if I take, offc ^^



ღMomoღ said:


> ı need a cool one piece siggy ^^ will rep for them !



Some of the older gifs I made which I had laying around:



Rep & cred if taking, please


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 7, 2011)

MORE JENSEN ACKLES AVAS 150x200 [no border]


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 7, 2011)

bulma x goku avys :33

150x150


----------



## Jena (Jul 7, 2011)

Anarch said:


> Severus Snape / Remus Lupin avas ?





Z said:


> Snape/Voldemort avatars please



Some Snape ones. Just colorizations, no effects. Rep/cred not necessary.
[x]=original image credit when applicable


----------



## Legendary Madara (Jul 7, 2011)

Any Kakashi, Sasuke, or Zabuza sets?


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 8, 2011)

Starr said:


> this guy right? sorry if I'm wrong, I've never seen the show



That's him.  Thank you.  Taking these and will rep.


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 8, 2011)

Tom Felton (Draco Malfoy's actor) avis?


----------



## Jena (Jul 8, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> MORE JENSEN ACKLES AVAS 150x200 [no border]



Rep/Cred not necessary if you use.


----------



## Matariki (Jul 8, 2011)

Mila Kunis, anyone?


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 8, 2011)

Any John Shepard avatars 150x200


----------



## Soul (Jul 8, 2011)

Any Soul Eater Avatar?
Soul, Maka or Stein if possible.


----------



## Kei (Jul 8, 2011)

Soul said:


> Any Soul Eater Avatar?
> Soul, Maka or Stein if possible.



Is Couple okay? I had some of those


----------



## Narancia (Jul 8, 2011)

Any The World Only God Knows Character Avis or Sets


----------



## Soul (Jul 8, 2011)

I was not looking for Maka/Soul as a couple, but I will take the first one.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jul 8, 2011)

Still waiting for Vampire Knight or Jacob x Bella avatars.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 9, 2011)

Saint Seiya avatars.


----------



## Sima (Jul 9, 2011)

Eric Northman ava's please? Preferably with a dotted border.


----------



## rice (Jul 9, 2011)

Legendary Madara said:


> Any Kakashi, Sasuke, or Zabuza sets?


----------



## Legendary Madara (Jul 9, 2011)

rice said:


>



Thank you so much +reps


----------



## santanico (Jul 9, 2011)

Claymore (either Clare or Teresa)avatars 150x200 plz


----------



## rice (Jul 9, 2011)

ash crimson avies please :33


----------



## Hustler (Jul 9, 2011)

Seiko said:


> Mila Kunis, anyone?


----------



## Hustler (Jul 9, 2011)

Sima said:


> Eric Northman ava's please? Preferably with a dotted border.


----------



## Sima (Jul 9, 2011)

Hustler said:


>



thanks so much.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 9, 2011)

Garnet Til Alexandros avas/sets please?


----------



## Narancia (Jul 9, 2011)

Shota said:


> Any The World Only God Knows Character Avis or Sets



why am I hated.....


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 9, 2011)

Wilfred/Elijah Wood avatars

150x200


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 9, 2011)

Grimmjow said:


> Any John Shepard avatars 150x200





Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Saint Seiya avatars.



Any one of these would be fine.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 9, 2011)

UlquiorraxOrihime and/or IchigoxRukia avatars, please. =)


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 9, 2011)

Moon~ said:


> Any X-Men:First Class,James McAvoy and Michael Fassbender avies please :33



Re-request.


----------



## santanico (Jul 9, 2011)

Scizor said:


> UlquiorraxOrihime and/or IchigoxRukia avatars, please. =)


----------



## Scizor (Jul 9, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks so much =D


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 9, 2011)

The tenth doctor/David Tennant avy please.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 9, 2011)

Any Suicide Girls avatars?


----------



## Emo_Princess (Jul 9, 2011)

Danzo and itachi icons please


----------



## Legendary Madara (Jul 9, 2011)

Any Itachi Sets or Avatars?


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 10, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Tom Felton (Draco Malfoy's actor) avis?



                    .


----------



## Helixals (Jul 10, 2011)

LF Some avatars and signatures from Shinigami - Soul Eater.


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 10, 2011)

Any Kiseop from U-Kiss avatars please.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 10, 2011)

John Shepard or Saint Seiya avatars 150x200


----------



## Legendary Madara (Jul 11, 2011)

Any Deidara Sets?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 11, 2011)

How about an actual response

150x200


----------



## Sunako (Jul 11, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> How about an actual response
> 
> 150x200




lol


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 11, 2011)

Sunako knows what's up


----------



## Narancia (Jul 11, 2011)

well I need 150x150 Karin From Manga Shippuden Avis


----------



## Jena (Jul 11, 2011)

Grimmjow said:


> John Shepard or Saint Seiya avatars 150x200



Rep/cred not necessary if you use.
[x]=original image credit when applicable


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jul 11, 2011)

Vampire Princess said:


> Still waiting for Vampire Knight or Jacob x Bella avatars.



Please.


----------



## John Sheppard (Jul 12, 2011)

Any cool smoker (one piece) set?


----------



## Saturday (Jul 12, 2011)

Koala from One Piece set pleaseee. Rep multiple times and cred will be given.


----------



## santanico (Jul 12, 2011)

Izaya (durarara!!) avatars 150x200


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you so much.


----------



## Sima (Jul 12, 2011)

Any sets of Stocking from Panty and Stocking with Garterbelt? please


----------



## Sito (Jul 12, 2011)

Starr said:


> Izaya (durarara!!) avatars 150x200



I just got into Durarara!!, it's different but looks preety cool :33


----------



## Raiden (Jul 12, 2011)

REQUESTING DEPRESSING AVYS PLEASE.


----------



## rice (Jul 13, 2011)

Sima said:


> Any sets of Stocking from Panty and Stocking with Garterbelt? please


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 13, 2011)

Any Youngmin or Kwangmin from BOYFRIEND avatars? 

Please


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 13, 2011)

Any  from It's Kind of a Funny Story sets? Or Revise Dragon (Yugioh) sets? Thanks!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jul 13, 2011)

150x200 avatars of Aizen or Ichigo.


----------



## Sophie (Jul 13, 2011)

Any Bulma from Dragon ball ava's 150x150? pleaase


----------



## Anarch (Jul 13, 2011)

Hermione , or RonXHermione ?


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 13, 2011)

Jerusalem said:


> 150x200 avatars of Aizen or Ichigo.


----------



## santanico (Jul 13, 2011)

Jerusalem said:


> 150x200 avatars of Aizen or Ichigo.








sophietje said:


> Any Bulma from Dragon ball ava's 150x150? pleaase




sorry, couldn't find good stock.


----------



## Sophie (Jul 13, 2011)

> sorry, couldn't find good stock.



ahh~ thank you, its alright, Im taking this one  btw i repped you ^.^


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 13, 2011)

Any cool Zoro avatars. Like the one I'm using now.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 13, 2011)

Vampire Princess said:


> Please.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 13, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> .


----------



## Sima (Jul 13, 2011)

rice said:


>



I love it, but could I request that you change the text on it to Stocking maybe? its alright if you can't


----------



## santanico (Jul 13, 2011)

more durarara!! avatars plz!! (150x200) either Shizuo, Anri or Selty


----------



## rice (Jul 13, 2011)

Sima said:


> I love it, but could I request that you change the text on it to Stocking maybe? its alright if you can't


omg mindfuck


----------



## Sima (Jul 13, 2011)

rice said:


> omg mindfuck



 its alright, we all get a bit mixed up sometimes. Thanks :33


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 13, 2011)

Porcelain said:


> Any Youngmin or Kwangmin from BOYFRIEND avatars?
> 
> Please


He's creepy except if the gif with the cupcake in my sig so none of him heath 

*Spoiler*: __ 




You're lucky we were just talking about them, your welcome 


I didn't make the gif so  if you want a different ava of him tell me since it's lq.




Shit this reminds to do Jedijaina's set


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 13, 2011)

TittyNipple said:


> Any  from It's Kind of a Funny Story sets? Or Revise Dragon (Yugioh) sets? Thanks!


bumpppppparooo


----------



## Z (Jul 13, 2011)

Batman avatars


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 14, 2011)

Starr said:


> more durarara!! avatars plz!! (150x200) either Shizuo, Anri or Selty


I thought it was Celty :0 

​


----------



## santanico (Jul 14, 2011)

I kept getting both lol thank you babe  gotta spread


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 14, 2011)

T.O.P said:


> He's creepy except if the gif with the cupcake in my sig so none of him heath
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I love them <3 I like the gif one, but may I request a kwangmin one? it's alright if i can't~

i need to spread.


----------



## John Sheppard (Jul 14, 2011)

Any Rob Lucci(One Piece) avatar and sig?


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 14, 2011)

Porcelain said:


> I love them <3 I like the gif one, but may I request a kwangmin one? it's alright if i can't~
> 
> i need to spread.



*Spoiler*: __ 




Fine you get the cupcake gif in my sig


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Jul 14, 2011)

Trafalgar Law sets, sigs or avys?


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 14, 2011)

T.O.P said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha thank you~~


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 15, 2011)

Harry Potter (anime style) avis? :33


----------



## Motive (Jul 15, 2011)

Star Wars avas and sigs?


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 15, 2011)

Hibiki from idolm@ster


----------



## Saturday (Jul 15, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> Koala from One Piece set pleaseee. Rep multiple times and cred will be given.



Please......


----------



## Sunako (Jul 15, 2011)

This is an odd request
 Any *Pretty Little Liars *avatars or sets? :33


Kαrin said:


> Harry Potter (anime style) avis? :33




I'll probably do this tonight


----------



## Judecious (Jul 15, 2011)

Kid Buu set (nice)


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 15, 2011)

CM Punk avys?


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 15, 2011)

Emma Watson (long hair not tied) sets please?


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 16, 2011)

Sunako said:


> I'll probably do this tonight



Looking forward to it


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Jul 16, 2011)

any "Demon Form" Mirajane avatars in senior size and in GIF??

will rep..


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Jul 16, 2011)

can you make a moving sig pic from part of a youtube video


----------



## Sophie (Jul 16, 2011)

Any Blonde Jill Valentine GIFS/SETS Avas 125x125 From Resident evil 5? Please ?


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 16, 2011)

TittyNipple said:


> Emma Watson (long hair not tied) sets please?


 Please please pleaseee?


----------



## Sunako (Jul 16, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Looking forward to it


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 16, 2011)

Requesting Steven Gerrard avy's. Thanks in advance


----------



## Dango (Jul 16, 2011)

resize this to 225 x 99 px for me, please.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 16, 2011)

Takatsuki Yayoi avatars?


----------



## Sophie (Jul 16, 2011)

soph said:


> Any Blonde Jill Valentine GIFS/SETS Avas 125x125 From Resident evil 5? Please ?



 *coughs*


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 16, 2011)

Dango said:


> resize this to 225 x 99 px for me, please.


----------



## Sima (Jul 17, 2011)

Rupert Grint ava, please? (dotted border, can be pictures from Harry Potter, but no earlier than HP4)


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 17, 2011)

My set just really asks for a better Emma Watson set PLEASE


----------



## Judecious (Jul 17, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Kid Buu set (nice)



Anyone?   :33.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 17, 2011)

Sunako said:


> This is an odd request
> Any *Pretty Little Liars *avatars or sets? :33



​


----------



## Sunako (Jul 17, 2011)

Hustler said:


> ​



PRETTY INDEED pek pek


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 17, 2011)

HIBIKI FROM IDOLMASTER PLEASE


----------



## That Scarf Guy (Jul 17, 2011)

any1 got any sets of Uryu?

EDIT: never mind


----------



## Migooki (Jul 17, 2011)

Kagura said:


> HIBIKI FROM IDOLMASTER PLEASE



You change your avatars so often, I'm not sure if anyone wanna do it.

But I'll give it a try anyway. Found ONE good stock out of a few hundreds. Sigh.

​


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 17, 2011)

i cant help it i like changing my ava ..... 
thank you


----------



## santanico (Jul 17, 2011)

Boys over flowers (Korean drama) avatars? 150x200, doesn't matter which character


----------



## Sunako (Jul 17, 2011)

Starr said:


> Boys over flowers (Korean drama) avatars? 150x200, doesn't matter which character





I love that drama pek


----------



## santanico (Jul 17, 2011)

omg thank you bb pek

I know I just started watching it (thank goodness for netflix) but they don't have volume 2 up yet 

I LOVE Jihoo


----------



## Sunako (Jul 17, 2011)

^ Jihoo   I liked his relationship with JanDi sooooo much 



TittyNipple said:


> My set just really asks for a better Emma Watson set PLEASE


since you asked so nicely 

*~I'm trying to find the words to describe this girl without being disrespectful~*



Sima said:


> Rupert Grint ava, please? (dotted border, can be pictures from Harry Potter, but no earlier than HP4)




Could I resist putting Emma there,too? NOPE.


----------



## Sima (Jul 17, 2011)

Sunako said:


> Could I resist putting Emma there,too? NOPE.



 thanks :33


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 17, 2011)

Aokiji avas?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 17, 2011)

CM Punk avatars

150x200


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 18, 2011)

Dark anime girl avis?


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 18, 2011)

Fritz said:


> Requesting Steven Gerrard avy's. Thanks in advance



Anyone ?


----------



## Narancia (Jul 18, 2011)

I'll change the request I'll be surprised if anyone helps me.

Orochimaru Avis,Sigs,or Sets pwease


----------



## Sophie (Jul 18, 2011)

Jill Valentine from Resident evil 5 Avi's? Sets? gifs?  PLEASE.


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 18, 2011)

Black and grey Tabby Kitty Sig please. Could be a five minute sig or just a picture cropped 
I'd prefer an asian in there if you can find one


----------



## Semplice (Jul 18, 2011)

Anything cute and anime-ish?


----------



## Legendary Madara (Jul 19, 2011)

Darui avatars? Sets? Sigs?


----------



## John Sheppard (Jul 19, 2011)

Trafalgar Law sig and avy please


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 19, 2011)

Jared Padalecki [Sam Winchester]
Jensen Ackles [Dean Winchester]
Misha Collins [Castiel]

150x200 [no border] ava's of any/all of them .


----------



## santanico (Jul 19, 2011)

Howl's moving castle avys 150x200


----------



## Darking Rayleigh (Jul 21, 2011)

Usopp(timeskip) sets please?


----------



## That Scarf Guy (Jul 22, 2011)

FQF Uryu set please


----------



## Empathy (Jul 22, 2011)

Requesting Gol D. Rodger sigs, PLEASE!


----------



## Hustler (Jul 22, 2011)

Starr said:


> Howl's moving castle avys 150x200



I was gona do this . How long is she banned for??


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 22, 2011)

TF2 avatars - 150x200

TF2 sigs as well


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2011)

Heather Marter avy 150x150 and 150x200 please


----------



## Semplice (Jul 22, 2011)

Thank you!  Do you have stock for the last one (with the rainbow)?


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 22, 2011)

makoto or hibiki or yukiho or ritsuko  giffs from idol master 

dotted white borders...


----------



## Judecious (Jul 22, 2011)

Hustler said:


> I was gona do this . How long is she banned for??



well she's unbanned.


----------



## santanico (Jul 22, 2011)

Hustler said:


> I was gona do this . How long is she banned for??



I'm back  Hope you haven't changed your mind


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jul 22, 2011)

150x200 Hajime no Ippo avatars.

Will rep.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2011)

Grimmjow said:


> Heather Marter avy 150x150 and 150x200 please



This               .


----------



## Motochika (Jul 23, 2011)

Any Excalibur(Soul Eater) sets?


----------



## Judecious (Jul 23, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Kid Buu set (nice)



Anyone?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 23, 2011)

Effy(Skins) 150x150 avys anyone?


----------



## Rima (Jul 23, 2011)

Sasuke avatars!


----------



## Hustler (Jul 23, 2011)

Starr said:


> I'm back  Hope you haven't changed your mind


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 23, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Jared Padalecki [Sam Winchester]
> Jensen Ackles [Dean Winchester]
> Misha Collins [Castiel]
> 
> 150x200 [no border] ava's of any/all of them .



                .


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Jul 23, 2011)

can someone resize this to 200x125 pixels? please.. will rep..


----------



## santanico (Jul 23, 2011)

wonderful, I'll take this


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jul 23, 2011)

JacobxBella from Twilight?


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 23, 2011)

Kagura said:


> makoto or hibiki or yukiho or ritsuko  giffs from idol master
> 
> dotted white borders...



               .


----------



## Vash (Jul 23, 2011)

MEIzukage said:


> can someone resize this to 200x125 pixels? please.. will rep..


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Jul 23, 2011)

Omg thanks Saiyan, REPPING AND taking!! 

*EDIT*: can someone resize this to junior pls? will rep..


----------



## Damaris (Jul 23, 2011)

anyone got some cas from supernatural icons? tony stark/iron man would also be good.


----------



## Vash (Jul 23, 2011)

MEIzukage said:


> Omg thanks Saiyan, REPPING AND taking!!
> 
> *EDIT*: can someone resize this to junior pls? will rep..





You don't need to rep


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Jul 23, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> You don't need to rep



taking this again.. thank you Saiyan.. pek


----------



## Vash (Jul 24, 2011)

Kagura said:


> .



I'm pretty sure these are the wrong characters


----------



## Narancia (Jul 24, 2011)

Please I will rep and credit anyone

Seymour from Final Fantasy 10 Avis 125x125 and150x150 

Pwease I'm begging you guys.


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 24, 2011)

Cute asian girls


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 24, 2011)

Any Birdy the Mighty Decode stuff would be nice.


----------



## Saturday (Jul 24, 2011)

I really want a Soul Eater set. Please. Rep and Cred will be given.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 24, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> I'm pretty sure these are the wrong characters



OMG FUCKING GOOD ME LOVE YOU 


that scene with haruka and Ami are cute as well :33


----------



## Duffy (Jul 24, 2011)

wiz khalifa avatars/


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 24, 2011)

h2ich said:


> Juniors size set please,will rep and credit



wrong place sir


----------



## Lmao (Jul 24, 2011)

Kagura said:


> wrong place sir


Yeah my bad


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 24, 2011)

^ meh ill do it fo you but request at my shop please


----------



## Sophie (Jul 24, 2011)

Mio Akiyama 125x125 dotted/trans Avas/Sets? Please  :33.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 24, 2011)

Grimmjow said:


> Heather Marter avy 150x150 and 150x200 please



once   again.


----------



## Kei (Jul 24, 2011)

Kagamine Len/Rin  Gemini avas or sets


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 24, 2011)

^


----------



## Kei (Jul 24, 2011)

Kagura said:


> ^



Can't rep must spread but will cred!!! Thank you so very much!!!


----------



## Sophie (Jul 25, 2011)

soph said:


> Mio Akiyama 125x125 dotted/trans Avas/Sets? Please  :33.



Plz .


----------



## Odoriko (Jul 25, 2011)

Duffy said:


> wiz khalifa avatars/





rep please (:


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 25, 2011)

Castiel/Misha Collins 150x200 avas?


----------



## Narancia (Jul 25, 2011)

Fine no Seymour stuff but.....

Accelerator from A Certain Magic Index Avi,Sig, or Sets Plz.


----------



## VampQueen (Jul 26, 2011)

Some 100x100 Ahiru/Fakir (Princess Tutu) avatars? (= If someone make a signature to I will be very happy


----------



## MiamiCity15 (Jul 26, 2011)

Can someone please make a unique Luffy or Zoro set


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Jul 26, 2011)

Avys or sets of Naruto (just Naruto) in a jounin vest?

Will rep.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2011)

Someone throw some 'Avatar: The Last Airbender' sets my way. Some Korra in there too if you don't mind. Rep of course.


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 26, 2011)

Any good Hizuren avatars.


----------



## Vash (Jul 26, 2011)

Shota said:


> Fine no Seymour stuff but.....
> 
> Accelerator from A Certain Magic Index Avi,Sig, or Sets Plz.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 26, 2011)

I wanna rape your rep button and spam the hell out of it. Thank you so much


----------



## Sito (Jul 27, 2011)

Anything K-ON


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 27, 2011)

TF2 Scout avatars

150x200


----------



## Raiden (Jul 27, 2011)

Malcolm x avys?


----------



## Semplice (Jul 27, 2011)

Sito said:


> Anything K-ON



I'm doing this.  Give me a couple of minutes, please.  

EDIT:  Here ya go!  Please rep (cred optional but appreciated)!


----------



## santanico (Jul 27, 2011)

manga Itachi avatars 150x200 no borders please


----------



## Legendary Madara (Jul 27, 2011)

Any Soul Eater Avys? Sigs? Sets?


----------



## Sima (Jul 27, 2011)

AkuRoku stuff (sigs and ava's...)? :33

(akuroku is Axel x Roxas if one is confused :3)


----------



## Narancia (Jul 28, 2011)

Any Manga Kimimaro Avis or Sigs or Sets?


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 28, 2011)

Blackbeard (One Piece) please.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 28, 2011)

Misha Collins/Castiel ava's 150x200. 3rd time asking


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 28, 2011)

Manga Itachi avis? :33


----------



## IcySoul (Jul 28, 2011)

Can I get a SoiFon and Yoruichi yuri set please? :33


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 28, 2011)

Starr said:


> manga Itachi avatars 150x200 no borders please





Kαrin said:


> Manga Itachi avis? :33




Tell me if you want any changes














Tell me if you want any changes

just cred, no rep is needed


----------



## Semplice (Jul 28, 2011)

Legendary Madara said:


> Any Soul Eater Avys? Sigs? Sets?



Lol I made a Soul Eater avatar:



Hope you like it.  Please rep (cred optional but very appreciated)!


----------



## Jena (Jul 28, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Someone throw some 'Avatar: The Last Airbender' sets my way. Some Korra in there too if you don't mind. Rep of course.



I have one. If you want to use, I can add a border easily.

Rep/cred optional.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 28, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Cute asian girls


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jul 29, 2011)

any madonna avatars?


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 29, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 29, 2011)

Goku/Vegeta/Gogeta/Vegito avas please


----------



## santanico (Jul 29, 2011)

Gogeta said:


> Tell me if you want any changes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wonderful, thanks a bunch!


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 29, 2011)

Kuragehime avas please ~


----------



## Sima (Jul 29, 2011)

Sima said:


> AkuRoku stuff (sigs and ava's...)? :33
> 
> (akuroku is Axel x Roxas if one is confused :3)


----------



## Sakubo (Jul 29, 2011)

Sima said:


> AkuRoku stuff (sigs and ava's...)? : 33
> 
> (akuroku is Axel x Roxas if one is confused :3)





Kagura said:


> Kuragehime avas please ~



So I wanted to try this...and wow it's kind of amazing how much these suck  especially the Kuragehime ones (Sorry Kagura ;-; ) SOOO, you don't have to use these if you don't want. But here:


----------



## Sima (Jul 29, 2011)

Sakubo said:


> So I wanted to try this...and wow it's kind of amazing how much these suck  especially the Kuragehime ones (Sorry Kagura ;-; ) SOOO, you don't have to use these if you don't want. But here:



I like these  thank you.


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 30, 2011)

Amy Winehouse sets? Or Catherine ones?


----------



## Jena (Jul 30, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Misha Collins/Castiel ava's 150x200. 3rd time asking



I only have one. It's yours if you want it. Rep/cred not necessary.


----------



## Hunter (Jul 30, 2011)

Gogeta said:


> Goku/Vegeta/Gogeta/Vegito avas please



Just rep if you like it.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 30, 2011)

Tony Tony Chopper avatars?


----------



## Emo_Princess (Jul 30, 2011)

Sasuke manga icons


----------



## Sunako (Jul 30, 2011)

Wheeler said:


> any madonna avatars?





IcySoul said:


> Can I get a SoiFon and Yoruichi yuri set please? :33



I have only two sigs



#Kels: This is what happens when you listen to Britney Spears


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 30, 2011)

Riruka (Bleach) avatars? 

150x200 size, please and thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 30, 2011)

Sakubo said:


> So I wanted to try this...and wow it's kind of amazing how much these suck  especially the Kuragehime ones (Sorry Kagura ;-; ) SOOO, you don't have to use these if you don't want. But here:



OMG OMG OMG OMG

will wear around next week


----------



## VampQueen (Jul 30, 2011)

VampQueen said:


> Some 100x100 Ahiru/Fakir (Princess Tutu) avatars? (= If someone make a signature to I will be very happy



Nobody?


----------



## Sakubo (Jul 30, 2011)

VampQueen said:


> Some 100x100 Ahiru/Fakir (Princess Tutu) avatars? (= If someone make a signature to I will be very happy



I have a couple..



*Spoiler*: _Signatures_ 



I made these sigs a long time ago, lol.


----------



## master9738 (Jul 30, 2011)

Any eminem - colored sets (avy/signatures or just avatars) ?


----------



## Mozu (Jul 30, 2011)

*No. 6* (Shion/Nezumi) or *Usagi Drop* gif avis, sigs, sets etc. Other stuff is okay, too. :33


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 31, 2011)

Hunter said:


> Just rep if you like it.



Oi, thanks mate


----------



## IcySoul (Jul 31, 2011)

Sunako said:


> I have only two sigs



 Will rep when I can. Given out to much rep in the last 24 hour's.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Jul 31, 2011)

ane said:


> Riruka (Bleach) avatars?
> 
> 150x200 size, please and thank you



I only haz these two: :c


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 31, 2011)

medduch said:


> I only haz these two: :c



thanks a lot, med  <3


24d, will rep you later


----------



## Kei (Jul 31, 2011)

Any Catherine sets or avas??? Or Katherine???


----------



## Basilikos (Jul 31, 2011)

Raikage sets, please.


----------



## Dash (Jul 31, 2011)

Any Game of Thrones/Song of Ice and Fire stuff?


----------



## Jena (Jul 31, 2011)

Mozu said:


> *No. 6* (Shion/Nezumi) or *Usagi Drop* gif avis, sigs, sets etc. Other stuff is okay, too. :33



Some Usagi sets. Rep/cred not necessary if you use.


*Spoiler*: _Transparency_ 










*Spoiler*: _Set_


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice Naruto avatars. No trans or heavy effects.

150x200 and no common stocks please


----------



## Jena (Aug 1, 2011)

Grimmjow said:


> Nice Naruto avatars. No trans or heavy effects.
> 
> 150x200 and no common stocks please



Here are some. Minimal colorization. Original art belongs to original artists, etc. etc.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 1, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> Tony Tony Chopper avatars?



Anyone?


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 1, 2011)

kagamin rin 

GUMI 

Hibiki (from idolmaster)

sayaka (from PMMM)

avas Please ~


----------



## Hunter (Aug 1, 2011)

Dash said:


> Any Game of Thrones/Song of Ice and Fire stuff?





Currently the only ones I have at the moment.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 1, 2011)

Kagura said:


> kagamin rin
> 
> GUMI
> 
> ...









There'll be more~


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 1, 2011)

yes yes yes ~ 

taking all of these


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 1, 2011)

Searching for Sayaka stocks.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 1, 2011)

omg.....your killing me  

im wearing all these avas this week


----------



## ArcticSiren (Aug 1, 2011)

Any wrestling avas/sigs/sets?


----------



## santanico (Aug 1, 2011)

Some nice Rukia/Ichiruki avatars 150x200?


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 1, 2011)

Starr said:


> Some nice Rukia/Ichiruki avatars* 1*50x200?



fixed


----------



## santanico (Aug 1, 2011)

well don't just stand there


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 2, 2011)

@Kagura:
The Sayaka ones:


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 2, 2011)

^ thanks  

gah i need to spreaaaaaaaad ~


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 2, 2011)

Can I have any cute Hongki or Seunghyun Avatars (senior sized) from FT ISLAND?


----------



## santanico (Aug 2, 2011)

thank you, taking this one :33


----------



## Juli (Aug 2, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> Anyone?



Here are some. :3


----------



## A Optimistic (Aug 2, 2011)

Any Fairy Tail avatars and/or sets?


----------



## Selva (Aug 2, 2011)

Kuroro Lucifer, Illumi Zoldyck‎, Meruem or Neferpitou avas from Hunter X Hunter please


----------



## Dash (Aug 2, 2011)

Hunter said:


> Currently the only ones I have at the moment.



Taking Ned.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 2, 2011)

Juli said:


> Here are some. :3



Yesh! Thanks you


----------



## Judecious (Aug 2, 2011)

Any Kid Buu sets :33


----------



## Hunter (Aug 3, 2011)

Dust said:


> Any Fairy Tail avatars and/or sets?



I have posted one in the give away section. If you like it you can take it.


----------



## Kαrin (Aug 3, 2011)

Deleting my last post, requesting Itachi avis now


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 3, 2011)

Kara Thrace, BSG


----------



## -Shen- (Aug 3, 2011)

Any Rin Okumura Sets ?


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 3, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> Raikage sets, please.


 **


----------



## Sanshouo (Aug 3, 2011)

[★Xemasu★]:

cred and rep if taking :33


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 3, 2011)

^Wrong thread. 

Go here:


----------



## Scizor (Aug 3, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Deleting my last post, requesting Itachi avis now



*Avas:*


*Sigs*, incase you might be interested:

​
Rep & cred if taking, please.



			
				[★Xemasu★];39698024 said:
			
		

> Any Rin Okumura Sets ?



I only have *sigs*, though you might like 'em:

​
Rep & cred if taking, please.



Basilikos said:


> ^Wrong thread.
> 
> Go here:



He/She was reacting on [★Xemasu★]'s request, actually. =)


----------



## Semplice (Aug 3, 2011)

Rukia sets, anyone?    Or IchiRuki sets.


----------



## santanico (Aug 3, 2011)

More Rukia avatars, and/or Itachi avatars 150x200


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Aug 3, 2011)

@Sunako
 thank-you! I'm taking this for sure.
-rep for you!


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 3, 2011)

T.O.P said:


> Can I have any cute Hongki or Seunghyun Avatars (senior sized) from FT ISLAND?



Make me happy


----------



## Kαrin (Aug 4, 2011)

Scizor said:


> *Avas:*
> ​




Umm, rather not gifs  Plus one them has only his eyes and other one he's only a small shadow figure. But repped you for bothering to make these anyway :3

Anyone else?  Manga or good fan art is mostly appreciated.​


----------



## Garudo (Aug 4, 2011)

2ne1 Avatar(s) (Senior Member) with Sig Set please.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 4, 2011)

Any Thundercats (2011) avy's/sets of CheetaraxLion-O?


----------



## Scizor (Aug 4, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Umm, rather not gifs  Plus one them has only his eyes and other one he's only a small shadow figure. But repped you for bothering to make these anyway :3
> 
> Anyone else?  Manga or good fan art is mostly appreciated.



Ah well. I tried ^^

Thanks for the rep, anyway. =)


----------



## Fiona (Aug 4, 2011)

I would LOVE any Rukia  avy's or siggy's. 


IchiRuki is Much appreciated as well 


150 X 150 Please


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 4, 2011)

@Fiona
Cropped the stuff I posted on the giveaway...XDD


----------



## Fiona (Aug 4, 2011)

medduch said:


>



Thank you!  


Will Cred when i use them 


already repped 


If you ever make/come across anymore rukia or ichiruki ones lemme know


----------



## Hustler (Aug 4, 2011)

Rukia sure is trending


----------



## Fiona (Aug 4, 2011)

Hustler said:


>



MINE


----------



## G (Aug 4, 2011)

Need Deidara avatars


----------



## santanico (Aug 4, 2011)

I requested Rukia, mind if I take?


----------



## Ace (Aug 4, 2011)

One piece Luffy or Ace avies please. :3


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 4, 2011)

Alex Mercer gifs please :33


----------



## Raiden (Aug 4, 2011)

Soul Train avys?


----------



## Sima (Aug 4, 2011)

So I will just be different and request Orihime ava's please. Or IchiHime, either will work.


----------



## santanico (Aug 4, 2011)

Sima said:


> So I will just be different and request Orihime ava's please. Or IchiHime, either will work.


----------



## Fear (Aug 4, 2011)

150x200 Vegeta avatars.

Do it.


----------



## Sima (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you Starr


----------



## ElBarto (Aug 4, 2011)

Okita Sougo avys, please.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Aug 5, 2011)

naruino sig?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 5, 2011)

Battlestar galactica avavtars


----------



## Garudo (Aug 5, 2011)

Garudo said:


> 2ne1 Avatar(s) (Senior Member) with Sig Set please.



No interest...no one?


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 5, 2011)

Naruto avy (manga panel) please

size: 150x200 

border: very thin black


----------



## Semplice (Aug 5, 2011)

Iconoclastic said:


> Rukia sets, anyone?    Or IchiRuki sets.



Anymore Rukia goodness?


----------



## Jena (Aug 5, 2011)

MEIzukage said:


> naruino sig?



Rep/credit not necessary if you use.


----------



## santanico (Aug 5, 2011)

Grimmjow said:


> Naruto avy (manga panel) please
> 
> size: 150x200
> 
> border: very thin black


wasn't sure if you wanted them plain or not


----------



## Leon (Aug 5, 2011)

Anyone got any Kinkaku&Ginkaku or Kabuto sets?


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 5, 2011)

That's perfect Starr.  Thank you I'll spread then  rep and credit.


----------



## Sima (Aug 5, 2011)

Ronnie Radke avas, please?


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 6, 2011)

ANY new Thundercats sets? At all?


----------



## Fiona (Aug 6, 2011)

Can i PLEASE have ANY female character avy's from Code Geass?  


I'd prefer CC or Shirley, but any female from the series would be GREATLY appreciated. 


150x150 PLEASE


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 6, 2011)

Requesting any Steven Gerrard/Liverpool avatars, sigs or sets, whatever you have.


----------



## Garudo (Aug 6, 2011)

Garudo said:


> No interest...no one?



Nevermind... Made one myself..  Not high quality, but stil good.


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 6, 2011)

ane said:


> just this. a very simple one but if you like you can take



Nice ! thank you so much :33

I repped you, tell me if you need credit too


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Aug 6, 2011)

Jena said:


> Rep/credit not necessary if you use.



taking ,, 

thank you Jena!!


----------



## Raiden (Aug 6, 2011)

Mouhammed Ali avys?


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 6, 2011)

any sayaka, hibiki ava

150 x200 please


----------



## Vice (Aug 7, 2011)

Anything Batman would be nice.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 7, 2011)

Stormtroopers, mein square


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Aug 7, 2011)

Any Tsunade sets? I've had this one a while.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 7, 2011)

I need an image to be done...


I need it to be about this size, you can cut off the Saban thing and Also add NF, but make it look like the "power rangers font" as close as you can.
This is for skins of NF


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 7, 2011)

^ ask in a shop for that.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 7, 2011)

Kagura said:


> any sayaka, hibiki ava
> 
> 150 x200 please



 .


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 7, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> ^ ask in a shop for that.



The shops that ask for 1000 posts counts and other stuff?
No.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 7, 2011)

not all of us ask for 1000 derp


----------



## Raizen (Aug 7, 2011)

Vile said:


> Anything Batman would be nice.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 7, 2011)

Kagura said:


> not all of us ask for 1000 derp



Not all of you all want to do what I want and/or are active.
I can make a list of excuses best no to argue about it.
Might help if the title of the threads weren't silly as well, so I could just find who I want or you know you could direct me to one that would get it done in about a day. I find what I'm asking pretty general prob takes 5 mins with the right program.(one that isn't paint, the only one I have)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Why have a 1000 post requirement?


----------



## Jena (Aug 7, 2011)

This thread just isn't for that type of request.


> Here you can post all general 'Does anyone have Avas/Signatures of Character/Series xyz?' type of requests.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 7, 2011)

about a day huh 

to make a banner is more then 2 days if you want it good that is


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 7, 2011)

Jena said:


> This thread just isn't for that type of request.



I see then 
That seems like what most of the shops do honestly.
My request is a banner, know a good thread for that?


Kagura said:


> about a day huh
> 
> to make a banner is more then 2 days if you want it good that is


It's good enough as is only hard thing would be the font and it's only two letters.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 7, 2011)

ohh just give it to me at my shop  

i'll get it done tomorrow


----------



## .:Jason:. (Aug 7, 2011)

Anything iDOLM@STER  would be nice. Bonus points for Hibiki, Chihaya, Iori, Mami, and Yayoi in particular. But like I said, anything goes as long as it's iDOLM@STER.


----------



## Sima (Aug 7, 2011)

Sima said:


> Ronnie Radke avas, please?


----------



## Fiona (Aug 7, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Can i PLEASE have ANY female character avy's from Code Geass?
> 
> 
> I'd prefer CC or Shirley, but any female from the series would be GREATLY appreciated.
> ...


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 7, 2011)

.:Jason:. said:


> Anything iDOLM@STER  would be nice. Bonus points for Hibiki, Chihaya, Iori, Mami, and Yayoi in particular. But like I said, anything goes as long as it's iDOLM@STER.


----------



## .:Jason:. (Aug 7, 2011)

I'll be taking these.


----------



## Fiona (Aug 7, 2011)

Can i has this one?


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 7, 2011)

the person didn't want it soo sure ~


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 7, 2011)

Any Smoker(One piece) or Roy mustang (FMA) Brotherhood sets?


----------



## Vice (Aug 7, 2011)

Raizen said:


>



Awesome. Thank you.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 7, 2011)

No Ali avys ;__;?


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 7, 2011)

sayaka hibiki makoto kyouko ava 15ox200 avas please


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Aug 8, 2011)

Any naruto uzumaki avatars? pek


----------



## Anarch (Aug 8, 2011)

Wheeler said:


> Any naruto uzumaki avatars? pek



this please ?


----------



## Kαrin (Aug 8, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Deleting my last post, requesting Itachi avis now





Kαrin said:


> Anyone else?  Manga or good fan art is mostly appreciated.



*cough*


----------



## Jena (Aug 8, 2011)

Zor0 said:


> Any Smoker(One piece) or Roy mustang (FMA) Brotherhood sets?



Rep/cred not necessary if you use.

No effects, just colorization.


*Spoiler*: _I made a few versions, lol_


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 8, 2011)

Jena said:


> Rep/cred not necessary if you use.
> 
> No effects, just colorization.
> 
> ...



Thank you                .


----------



## Juli (Aug 8, 2011)

Wheeler said:


> Any naruto uzumaki avatars?







Anarch said:


> this please ?






I was too lazy to add borders. ;_;


----------



## Anarch (Aug 8, 2011)

Juli said:


> I was too lazy to add borders. ;_;



Thank you , thank you , thank you 

you don't mind if i add borders myself do you ?


----------



## Juli (Aug 8, 2011)

You're welcome. 
Nah..that's fine. :3


----------



## santanico (Aug 8, 2011)

Simon (guren lagann) avatars 150x200 plz?


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Aug 8, 2011)

Juli said:


>



pek thank-you juli!


----------



## Sophie (Aug 8, 2011)

Anything from K-ON /Mio Ava's/Sets?! Puh-pleaz :33.


----------



## Sima (Aug 8, 2011)

IchiHime sigs?


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Aug 9, 2011)

Some sexy SasukexSakura sets/avatars would be great.


----------



## Raizen (Aug 9, 2011)

Starr said:


> Simon (guren lagann) avatars 150x200 plz?


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 9, 2011)

asuka or kaworu avas please


----------



## G (Aug 9, 2011)

Makinami Mari Illustrous avatars anyone????


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 9, 2011)

Kenshin Himura please.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 9, 2011)

asuka or kaworu avas please


----------



## kyochi (Aug 9, 2011)

Please, any of the following would be appreciated: 

Hyomin, from T-ara (or) 
Park Bom, from 2NE1 (or) 
Sohee, from Wonder Girls 

thank you


----------



## santanico (Aug 10, 2011)

Eisenheim said:


> Kenshin Himura please.


if you prefer stock right outta the manga lemme know


----------



## Insignia (Aug 10, 2011)

Can someone make me a set please. I dont have photoshop to make myself one. I would like to get a set with the band Nirvana in it. If you can do this for me I would really appreciate it. Thanks .


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2011)

Sima said:


> IchiHime sigs?



...?


----------



## Judecious (Aug 11, 2011)

Kid Buu sets


----------



## Raizen (Aug 11, 2011)

Kyochi said:


> Please, any of the following would be appreciated:
> 
> Hyomin, from T-ara (or)
> Park Bom, from 2NE1 (or)
> ...


----------



## kyochi (Aug 11, 2011)

^ Raizen, you the man.  taking all three.


----------



## Z (Aug 11, 2011)

Spiderman/Wolverine avatars please

Not together, individually


----------



## G (Aug 11, 2011)

Jim Carrey avatars?


----------



## Stunna (Aug 11, 2011)

Can someone provide a ThunderCats set? From the reboot? With Lion-O in it?

And please don't use that promo poster with all the cats in it.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 11, 2011)

Any timeskip Rukia sets or maybe just IchiRuki sets?


----------



## Sophie (Aug 12, 2011)

Miss A/Suzy Sets/Avis?


----------



## Emo_Princess (Aug 12, 2011)

Itachi icons please :33


----------



## santanico (Aug 12, 2011)

Simon & Nia avatars 150x200 plz?


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 12, 2011)

any Santana x Britteny  

150x200


----------



## Sunako (Aug 12, 2011)

Any sexai avatars? 



Kagura said:


> any Santana x Britteny
> 
> 150x200



Maybe I'll do this 

EDIT:


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Aug 13, 2011)

any mr.herbert from (family guy) avatars?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 13, 2011)

SSJ4 Goku or Vegeta avys please


----------



## Fear (Aug 13, 2011)

*QUALITY VEGETA AVATARS

150x200
*


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 13, 2011)

Sunako said:


> Any sexai avatars?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG OMG THANKS


----------



## Soul King (Aug 13, 2011)

Karin Avatars or Sigs please!


----------



## Metaro (Aug 13, 2011)

Sets of Jinta Yadomi "Jintan" from ano hana , please? :'(


----------



## Sanshouo (Aug 13, 2011)

Metaro said:


> Sets of Jinta Yadomi "Jintan" from ano hana , please? :'(





meta-chan~ most of the art was of Menma as well as Jintan so i just picked a nice one  hope you dont mind. cred and rep if taking :33


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 13, 2011)

Anything from Gosick?


----------



## santanico (Aug 14, 2011)

eden of the east? 150x200


----------



## Scizor (Aug 14, 2011)

3rdTsuchikage said:


> Karin Avatars or Sigs please!





Is all I have in 125x125.
Hope you like ^^


----------



## Metaro (Aug 14, 2011)

Sanshouo said:


> meta-chan~ most of the art was of Menma as well as Jintan so i just picked a nice one  hope you dont mind. cred and rep if taking :33



I love you forever .
Yeah I know he's always with menma  Thank you anyways xD.


----------



## Raizen (Aug 14, 2011)

Starr said:


> eden of the east? 150x200


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 14, 2011)

alice x reimu avas or sets ~


----------



## Raizen (Aug 14, 2011)

Kagura said:


> alice x reimu avas or sets ~


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 14, 2011)

Raizen said:


>



i love you but can you make the sig smaller


----------



## Raizen (Aug 14, 2011)

Kagura said:


> i love you but can you make the sig smaller



Let me know if it's too small now.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 14, 2011)

ohh no thats perfect :33


----------



## Sakubo (Aug 14, 2011)

Shinji from Evangelion avas or sigs~?  Kagura you could be my hero, if no one else


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 14, 2011)

Elliot (Pandora Hearts) avys, please?


----------



## santanico (Aug 14, 2011)

Raizen said:


>



thank u 

gotta spread


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 14, 2011)

Any Mawaru Penguindrum sets?


----------



## Sima (Aug 14, 2011)

Renji x Rukia, Gin x Matsumoto, or Hitsugaya x Momo avas. Please and thanks


----------



## Soul King (Aug 14, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Is all I have in 125x125.
> Hope you like ^^





Thank you! 
I'll definitely be using it, I'll just wear my avatar right now for another day or two..


----------



## Sophie (Aug 15, 2011)

Fruit Basket Ava's/Sets? 

 PLEASE.


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 15, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> Anything from Gosick?


Come on, guys....


----------



## Rougethebat (Aug 15, 2011)

Any Rouge the Bat sets?  Can't find many good stuff on google and deviant art.


----------



## Sanshouo (Aug 15, 2011)

Rougethebat said:


> Any Rouge the Bat sets?  Can't find many good stuff on google and deviant art.




cred + rep :33


----------



## Sanshouo (Aug 15, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> Come on, guys....





here you go :33 cred and rep


----------



## Rougethebat (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you Sanshou, but I already found the same pic here and didn't like it very much.



If you got anything else, please send it my way.  I would like anything that is furry and female, not just Rouge.  :33


----------



## Rougethebat (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm gonna use the avatar though.  Looks good.  Thanks.


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 15, 2011)

Sanshouo said:


> here you go :33 cred and rep


Finally. 

Will wear eventually.

Thank you.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 16, 2011)

Any lulzy zoidberg avys?


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 16, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> Any lulzy zoidberg avys?


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 16, 2011)

11TH Doctor with fez please <3


----------



## MVP inactive (Aug 16, 2011)

Any WWE Stuff?


----------



## Jena (Aug 16, 2011)

soph said:


> Fruit Basket Ava's/Sets?
> 
> PLEASE.



Let me know if you like any of these sigs (all the same image). I can whip out some avatars if you want to use.


----------



## Soul King (Aug 16, 2011)

3rdTsuchikage said:


> Thank you!
> I'll definitely be using it, I'll just wear my avatar right now for another day or two..




@Scizor, the file size is too big. The maximum size is 100kb, and the avatar is 232kb.


----------



## Hero (Aug 16, 2011)

Any Lady Gaga You and gifs?


----------



## Motochika (Aug 16, 2011)

Any Hitori from Fruits Basket? Sets?


----------



## Sophie (Aug 16, 2011)

Jena said:


> Let me know if you like any of these sigs (all the same image). I can whip out some avatars if you want to use.



Those sigs looks great but they are too big can you resize? ~! thanks  Gimmie dem avas :33


----------



## Jena (Aug 16, 2011)

soph said:


> Those sigs looks great but they are too big can you resize? ~! thanks  Gimmie dem avas :33



Sure 


*Spoiler*: _Version 1_ 













*Spoiler*: _Version 2_


----------



## Jena (Aug 16, 2011)

Cont. from previous post.


*Spoiler*: _Version 3_


----------



## Sophie (Aug 16, 2011)

Jena said:


> Sure
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Version 1_
> ...





Ah~ Dankesch?n, Rep coming your way :B


----------



## VioNi (Aug 16, 2011)

Any Chinese dancers or Japanese geisha sets?


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 17, 2011)

Sets of Vergil Sparda from DMC?


----------



## Shichibukai (Aug 17, 2011)

Any Clannad avas/sets? Preferably ones of Tomoya, Tomoya x Nagisa, Tomoya x Tomoyo.


----------



## Soul King (Aug 17, 2011)

By any slight chance, are there any Tyler The Creator avatars/sigs?


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Aug 18, 2011)

Avatar the last airbender avatar/sets


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 18, 2011)

glee gifs 

BRITTANA

150x200 PLEASE


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 18, 2011)

I always find fun in asking; Misha Collins/Castiel avas 150x200


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 18, 2011)

Moon~ said:


> 11TH Doctor with fez please <3



Re-asking.


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Aug 18, 2011)

Any sets of Tres Iqus from Trinity Blood?

Will rep/cred.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 18, 2011)

150x150 Darth Vader avatars?


----------



## Sophie (Aug 19, 2011)

Can someone Resize me this gif into 400x250 Please? Will reppek.


----------



## Shichibukai (Aug 19, 2011)

If anyone can make me a senior sized manga stock ava of Setsuna Mudo from Tenshi Kinryouku (Angel Sanctuary) I will be amazed by your sheer level of awesomeness, as finding one would not be easy.

If you can't find manga stock, a simple colored one will suffice. Thanks.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 19, 2011)

soph said:


> Can someone Resize me this gif into 400x250 Please? Will reppek.



I hope this is okay.


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 19, 2011)

If anyone has any avatars of "Dae Guk Nam Ah" ( "D.GNA" or "The Boss") the Kpop band; That they'd be willing to share, I would be sooooooo Happy 

Please, Please, Please, Please~!


----------



## Soul King (Aug 19, 2011)

Any Adventure Time stuff?


----------



## Vampire Princess (Aug 19, 2011)

Any dark anime girl sets?


----------



## Shichibukai (Aug 20, 2011)

Any Itachi, Sasuke, Izuna Sharingan manga stock avas?

150x150 please


----------



## Saturday (Aug 20, 2011)

Any last airbender sets??

Preferable from the show, not the movie


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Aug 21, 2011)

Any edo tensei Itachi avas? 
150x150 :33


----------



## blue♥ (Aug 21, 2011)

Any Tiger & Bunny pics? Mostly Tiger/Kotetsu please. :33


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 21, 2011)

Maybe some Kamina or Yoko avys. 125x125.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 21, 2011)

Kagura said:


> glee gifs
> 
> BRITTANA
> 
> 150x200 PLEASE



              .


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 21, 2011)

Any good
Roy Mustang (FMA Brotherhood)
Wrath (FMA Brotherhood)
Shinji (Bleach)
Vegeta (DBZ)

Avatars   (Senior size please...)


----------



## santanico (Aug 21, 2011)

Howl of 'Howl's moving castle'? avatars 150x200


----------



## VioNi (Aug 21, 2011)

Starr said:


> Howl of 'Howl's moving castle'? avatars 150x200



How's these? :33


----------



## santanico (Aug 21, 2011)

The first one is actually the scarecrow guy, but I'll take anyway.
thank you  +repped


----------



## VioNi (Aug 21, 2011)

LOL my bad!  

Glad you like them!


----------



## Motochika (Aug 22, 2011)

Anything Spitfire from Air Gear? Please


----------



## G (Aug 22, 2011)

Haku gif sets?:33


----------



## KohZa (Aug 22, 2011)

any roronoa zoro avy(2 years timeskip)?without border


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 22, 2011)

Naruto avatars 150x200


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 23, 2011)

Any 150x150 Nagato/Pain avatars and/or sigs?


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 23, 2011)

Kyousaya any new art avas please (check gelbooru or pixiv)

150x200


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 23, 2011)

Anyone have a Rayleigh signature(One piece.)


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 23, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> Sets of Vergil Sparda from DMC?


Anyone?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 24, 2011)

Skins 150x150 avys?

Effy, JJ or Cook avys would be nice


----------



## ღMomoღ (Aug 24, 2011)

cool or funny doctor who signatures please? can be gif  too


----------



## RockpiRate (Aug 24, 2011)

Vocal Violence said:


> Any edo tensei Itachi avas?
> 150x150 :33






Zor0 said:


> Roy Mustang (FMA Brotherhood)







Grimmjow said:


> Naruto avatars 150x200






Skywalker said:


> Any 150x150 Nagato/Pain avatars and/or sigs?




Guys i hope you like them. That's all i've got.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 24, 2011)

RockpiRate said:


> Guys i hope you like them. That's all i've got.


Thanks man.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 24, 2011)

G said:


> Haku gif sets?:33



​


Grimmjow said:


> Naruto avatars 150x200



​


Skywalker said:


> Any 150x150 Nagato/Pain avatars and/or sigs?



​
Rep & cred, please, guys ^^


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 24, 2011)

I love them thank you so much.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 24, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Sakura Kyouko x  Miki Sayaka any new art avas please (check gelbooru or pixiv)
> 
> 150x200



            .


----------



## Vice (Aug 25, 2011)

Any Zabuza sets?


----------



## KohZa (Aug 25, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> any roronoa zoro avy(2 years timeskip)?without border


still hoping for this one .


----------



## Empathy (Aug 25, 2011)

Requesting simple Spongebob Squarepants avatars.


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Aug 25, 2011)

RockpiRate said:


> Guys i hope you like them. That's all i've got.



I love it. Thank you.
Will wear soon. :33


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 25, 2011)

Moon~ said:


> 11TH Doctor with fez please <3



Re-re-re asking


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 25, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> Maybe some Kamina or Yoko avys. 125x125.



Reposting... Someone?


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 25, 2011)

Shinji (Bleach set)


----------



## RockpiRate (Aug 25, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> still hoping for this one .



​I hope you like something.


----------



## VioNi (Aug 25, 2011)

Empathy said:


> Requesting simple Spongebob Squarepants avatars.



How's these?


----------



## VioNi (Aug 25, 2011)

Kagura said:


> .



I'll help you doll. One sec. 

Here you are. Hope you like them Mofu. ^o^


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 25, 2011)

can you make them abit simple

like umm jut some luminosity ans saturation....

and you can zoom in on the faces...


----------



## VioNi (Aug 25, 2011)

Kagura said:


> can you make them abit simple
> 
> like umm jut some luminosity ans saturation....
> 
> and you can zoom in on the faces...



Gotcha mofu.  

One sec...

Hope these are a little better. If not, you may kick me. :33


----------



## Empathy (Aug 25, 2011)

VioNi said:


> How's these?



 These are perfect, thank you.


----------



## KohZa (Aug 25, 2011)

RockpiRate said:


> ​I hope you like something.


this two looks good.thx .


----------



## Soul King (Aug 26, 2011)

Any Karin, Katy Perry, Tyler the Creator, or Adventure Time stuff?


----------



## Vice (Aug 26, 2011)

Stone Cold Steve Austin sets?


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 26, 2011)

Marvel comics sets?


----------



## Mai♥ (Aug 26, 2011)

Any Hitsugaya avatars?


----------



## RockpiRate (Aug 26, 2011)

Mai♥ said:


> Any Hitsugaya avatars?



|  |​
Hope you like something.


----------



## blackfire96 (Aug 26, 2011)

is there any Kurama or hiei (yu yu hakusho) avatars??


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 26, 2011)

kyouko sayaka  150x200


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 26, 2011)

misha collins; 150x200 avas. <:


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Aug 26, 2011)

Could some kind soul make a version of   (guess where that name came from) of MUMM-RA THE EVER LIVING!!






There will be lots and lots of rep involved for the kind soul who makes it.


----------



## Raizen (Aug 26, 2011)

Kagura said:


> kyouko sayaka  150x200



I hope you like these


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 26, 2011)

LOOOOOOOOOOOVEEEEEEEEEE YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 27, 2011)

Crocodile (One Piece) avatar please.


----------



## RockpiRate (Aug 27, 2011)

Eisenheim said:


> Crocodile (One Piece) avatar please.



 |  |  | 

I made some, hope you like something.​


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 27, 2011)

Moon~ said:


> 11TH Doctor with fez please <3



THIS TIME I'M NOT GIVING UP.Third time is the charm ~


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Aug 27, 2011)

Any Tsunade sets? 

Or, Pokemon Chansey sets, as unlikely as it may be.


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Aug 27, 2011)

JJ Demon said:


> Any sets of Tres Iqus from Trinity Blood?
> 
> Will rep/cred.



Anyone?


----------



## Boa Hancock (Aug 27, 2011)

Timeskip Sanji Set. Avy: 150x200


----------



## valerian (Aug 27, 2011)

Any Totoro, Howl, Nausicaa and San avas?


----------



## Anjo (Aug 27, 2011)

Anyone have any Evangelion avas, sets, and/or sigs (senior sized)?


----------



## Jena (Aug 28, 2011)

valerian said:


> Any Totoro, Howl, Nausicaa and San avas?



Rep/cred not necessary.
These are a bit older, so sorry if they're not very good.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 28, 2011)

Anjo said:


> Anyone have any Evangelion avas, sets, and/or sigs (senior sized)?



Rep & Cred :33


​


----------



## RockpiRate (Aug 28, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> misha collins; 150x200 avas. <:


 | 
 I'm not so god at this size, but i tried.  If you like them...take.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks, I'll reps you .


----------



## Anjo (Aug 28, 2011)

I was going to take the guy with no shirt on

but then I noticed he had a hairy chest


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 28, 2011)

Stormtroopers sets would be appreciated.


----------



## santanico (Aug 28, 2011)

quality Ichigo Kurosaki avatars? 150 x 200?


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 28, 2011)

Starr said:


> quality Ichigo Kurosaki avatars? 150 x 200?



Ichigo stocks are so hard to find .


----------



## Vampire Princess (Aug 28, 2011)

Jacob x Bella set?


----------



## Jena (Aug 28, 2011)

Vampire Princess said:


> Jacob x Bella set?



These are all just recolored screencaps from the movies. Rep/cred not necessary.

If you want to use one of these, let me know which one and I can whip out an avatar. If you don't want to use, that's fine too.


----------



## santanico (Aug 29, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Ichigo stocks are so hard to find .



ikr  thanks bb  they're hot


----------



## Judecious (Aug 29, 2011)

Good Naruto ava's(150x200)


----------



## valerian (Aug 29, 2011)

Jena said:


> Rep/cred not necessary.
> These are a bit older, so sorry if they're not very good.



Thanks, they look good.


----------



## Kagawa (Aug 29, 2011)

150 x 200

Some korean girl avatars, or someone called Luis Suarez. will rep many times


----------



## KohZa (Aug 29, 2011)

Kagawa said:


> 150 x 200
> 
> Some korean girl avatars, or someone called Luis Suarez. will rep many times





hope you like(cause its not really good) .


----------



## Gold Roger (Aug 29, 2011)

Any One Piece Luffy (Blue Vest) avatars?


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Aug 29, 2011)

any sakura haruno avatars?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 29, 2011)

Wheeler said:


> any sakura haruno avatars?




That's all I have.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Aug 29, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> That's all I have.



 I love it! thank-you very much
since, sakura haruno is my favorite female character in naruto.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 29, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Skins 150x150 avys?
> 
> Effy, JJ or Cook avys would be nice



Anyone?


----------



## RockpiRate (Aug 30, 2011)

Inuyasha said:


> Any One Piece Luffy (Blue Vest) avatars?


Really hard were to find stock, but i tried. 
 |  |​


----------



## G (Aug 30, 2011)

Senior avatars with a anime boy with glasses.


----------



## Hariti (Aug 30, 2011)

V said:


> Senior avatars with a anime boy with glasses.



I only have these:


----------



## Kunkka (Aug 30, 2011)

any natsu sets for me? oh natsu is a character from fairy tail


----------



## Gold Roger (Aug 30, 2011)

RockpiRate said:


> Really hard were to find stock, but i tried.
> |  |​



Wow thanks!


----------



## VioNi (Aug 31, 2011)

Madara/Tobi ava's?


----------



## rice (Aug 31, 2011)

VioNi said:


> Madara/Tobi ava's?


 

​


----------



## santanico (Aug 31, 2011)

Sasuke avatars 150 x 200


----------



## Dei (Aug 31, 2011)

Starr said:


> Sasuke avatars 150 x 200


----------



## santanico (Aug 31, 2011)

thank you


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 31, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Good Naruto ava's(150x200)



Yup what he said.


----------



## VioNi (Aug 31, 2011)

rice said:


> ​
> 
> ​



Thanks bunches!


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 31, 2011)

Any good Katsura (Gintama) avatars.

150x150


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 31, 2011)

mahou shoujo madoka magica (kyouko or sayaka ) gif avatars 

150x200


----------



## Sima (Aug 31, 2011)

Orihime Inoue avas?


----------



## Hariti (Sep 1, 2011)

Sima said:


> Orihime Inoue avas?


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 2, 2011)

Santoryu said:


> Any good Katsura (Gintama) avatars.
> 
> 150x150





rep


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 2, 2011)

Boa Hancock (Wan Piisu) avas, pretty please?


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 2, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> rep



Thank you                .


----------



## blackfire96 (Sep 2, 2011)

blackfire96 said:


> is there any Kurama or hiei (yu yu hakusho) avatars??



any at all??


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 2, 2011)

Any nice looking Tony Tony Chopper sigs?


----------



## santanico (Sep 2, 2011)

blackfire96 said:


> any at all??


lemme know if you want them re-sized


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 2, 2011)

I would be grateful for some antiquated images, comparable to the avatar that I am currently wearing.


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 3, 2011)

Namine (Kingdom Hearts) avatars? c;


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 3, 2011)

Thank you hunnybuns 
Taking this:


----------



## blackfire96 (Sep 3, 2011)

Starr said:


> lemme know if you want them re-sized



their perfect  thankies soo much


----------



## Sophie (Sep 3, 2011)

Angelina Jolie avatars? .


----------



## master9738 (Sep 3, 2011)

Lil Wayne @ VMA 2011?


----------



## Jelly (Sep 3, 2011)

Any *NO. 6* Avatars? or sets????


----------



## Hariti (Sep 3, 2011)

soph said:


> Angelina Jolie avatars? .


----------



## Sophie (Sep 3, 2011)

asdfghjkl; OMG so beautiful especially the last one! thank you pek


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 4, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> Any nice looking Tony Tony Chopper sigs?





????


----------



## Siesta 410 (Sep 4, 2011)

avatars of any characters from Jo Jo's Bizarre Adventure?


----------



## Hariti (Sep 4, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> Any nice looking Tony Tony Chopper sigs?





Funkfreed said:


> ????


----------



## Z (Sep 4, 2011)

Any Disney Animated avatars, preferably villains?


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 4, 2011)

Those are awesome, but I meant sigs.


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Sep 4, 2011)

Sasori avys or sigs?


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Sep 4, 2011)

any back to the future avatars or sigs?


----------



## G (Sep 5, 2011)

Transparent sigs fitting to my avatar?
Something badass


----------



## R (Sep 5, 2011)

Any nice gundam avatars ? Something that contains Amuro Ray or RX-78-2 Gundam/ Hi-nu ?


----------



## master9738 (Sep 5, 2011)

master9738 said:


> Lil Wayne @ VMA 2011?



D:

???????


----------



## Sophie (Sep 5, 2011)

Could someone _please_ resize me this gif in 125x125 avatar? will rep


----------



## Billie (Sep 5, 2011)

soph said:


> Could someone _please_ resize me this gif in 125x125 avatar? will rep


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 5, 2011)

Itachi or Sasuke avas, pwetty please?


----------



## R (Sep 5, 2011)

Amuro Ray said:


> Any nice gundam avatars ? Something that contains Amuro Ray or RX-78-2 Gundam/ Hi-nu ?



Anyone ? I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Judecious (Sep 5, 2011)

Good Naru ava's 150x200.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 6, 2011)

kyouko x sayaka AVAS please (150x200)


----------



## Sima (Sep 6, 2011)

any Ichigo, Orihime, or Grimmjow ava's please :33


----------



## santanico (Sep 6, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> Itachi or Sasuke avas, pwetty please?


If you wanted 'em from manga panels, lemme know


----------



## Jason Brody (Sep 6, 2011)

Could someone surprise me with a set featuring Tsumugi Kotobuki from K-On! ? 

Thanks, I'll provide some examples if needed.


----------



## Excalibur (Sep 6, 2011)

Hibari Kyouya avatars, KHR.


----------



## Siesta 410 (Sep 6, 2011)

Siesta 410 said:


> avatars of any characters from Jo Jo's Bizarre Adventure? size 125x125 and 150x 200



someone kindly help would be very grateful


----------



## Dei (Sep 6, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Good Naru ava's 150x200.


----------



## Dei (Sep 6, 2011)

Kagura said:


> kyouko x sayaka AVAS please (150x200)


----------



## Z (Sep 6, 2011)

Z said:


> Any Disney Animated avatars, preferably villains?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 7, 2011)

Destiel avatars (Dean-Castiel from Supernatural).

No fanart or homoerotic stuff though, lol.


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 7, 2011)

S-cry-ed avatars, please.


----------



## Soldier (Sep 8, 2011)

Marshall Lee (Adventure Time) ?


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Sep 8, 2011)

Wheeler said:


> any back to the future avatars or sigs?



Pretty Please


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 8, 2011)

Soldier said:


> Marshall Lee (Adventure Time) ?




​


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 8, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> S-cry-ed avatars, please.


​


----------



## santanico (Sep 8, 2011)

_Brandon Boyd _avys


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 8, 2011)

Starr said:


> _Brandon Boyd _avys


​


----------



## santanico (Sep 8, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> ​



omg 

I should of said 150 x 150 (my time for that is up)


----------



## Sima (Sep 8, 2011)

Sima said:


> any Ichigo, Orihime, or Grimmjow ava's please :33



pleaaase


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 8, 2011)

Starr said:


> omg
> 
> I should of said 150 x 150 (my time for that is up)



I can resize them if you want.


----------



## santanico (Sep 8, 2011)

yes please


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 8, 2011)

Starr said:


> yes please



​


----------



## santanico (Sep 8, 2011)

thanks babe  already repped, and I'll use them as soon as this site allows me too


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 8, 2011)

Starr said:
			
		

> thanks babe  already repped, and I'll use them as soon as this site allows me too



you're welcome : 3



Sima said:


> pleaaase



​


----------



## Sima (Sep 8, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> ​



Thank you so much!


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 9, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> ​


Thanks. All mine.


----------



## Jason Brody (Sep 9, 2011)

I was wondering how the status of my Tsumugi (K-On) request is doing?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 9, 2011)

pretty, hot Usui Takumi avatars please?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Sep 10, 2011)

namikaze minato avatars please


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 10, 2011)

Dark Souls avatars plox


----------



## Siesta 410 (Sep 10, 2011)

Siesta 410 said:


> avatars of any characters from Jo Jo's Bizarre Adventure? size 125x125 and 150x 200  someone kindly help would be very grateful


 please


----------



## santanico (Sep 10, 2011)

zombie avatars?


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 10, 2011)

brittana or kyouko x sayaka avas 150x200


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 10, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> pretty, hot Usui Takumi avatars please?


​


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 10, 2011)

Avatars of Hiko Seijuro from Rurouni Kenshin, please.

Preferably from the manga if possible.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 10, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> ​



thanks bby <3.


----------



## Selva (Sep 10, 2011)

Sazen said:


> namikaze minato avatars please


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 10, 2011)

Kagura said:


> brittana or kyouko x sayaka avas 150x200



                                          .


----------



## Stunna (Sep 10, 2011)

Can someone resize that to 150x150 and throw a black and white border on it? No black on the inside of the border? PM if done.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Sep 10, 2011)

Selva said:


>



 

I'll take these


----------



## Judecious (Sep 11, 2011)

Naruto and Sasuke avatars


----------



## RisingVengeance (Sep 11, 2011)

Does anyone have any Area no Kishi  or Rosario Vampire II or Dance in the Vampire Bund avatars?


----------



## Soldier (Sep 11, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> ​



Gracias~ c:


----------



## Sunako (Sep 11, 2011)

*Supernatural *avatars. please.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 11, 2011)

Sunako said:


> *Supernatural *avatars. please.



Rep for Still avas and Rep & Cred for the Gif avas if used 

​


----------



## Soul King (Sep 11, 2011)

Any One Piece avatars? 

I've just gotten into One Piece, and am only around Chapter 100, so no huge spoilers please.


----------



## Sunako (Sep 12, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Rep for Still avas and Rep & Cred for the Gif avas if used
> 
> ​



Baby, I love you.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 12, 2011)

Does anyone have an avatars of the actor Andy Whitfield? 125x125


----------



## Motochika (Sep 12, 2011)

Dragon Ball Z Gohan vs Cell gif? Sets?


----------



## Z (Sep 12, 2011)

The Joker avatars?


----------



## Judecious (Sep 12, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Naruto and Sasuke avatars



Anyone


----------



## Lmao (Sep 13, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Anyone


 



Creds to Synn


----------



## Synn (Sep 13, 2011)

h2ich said:


> Creds to the respective artists



That would be me


----------



## Lmao (Sep 13, 2011)

Synn said:


> That would be me


Strange i thought one of those was from another artist,anyway good job


----------



## Synn (Sep 13, 2011)

h2ich said:


> Strange i thought one of those was from another artist,anyway good job



No, _I_ made those avatars and posted them in the giveaways.


----------



## Lmao (Sep 13, 2011)

Synn said:


> No, _I_ made those avatars and posted them in the giveaways.


You're right,i just checked it again


----------



## Lmao (Sep 13, 2011)

rice said:


> snip~


Ok,will fix that.If Synn doesn't want to i can delete that post...


----------



## Synn (Sep 13, 2011)

h2ich said:


> Ok,will fix that.If Synn doesn't want to i can delete that post...



I don't mind you doing that, as long as you ask for permission first. That seems fair enough, since this is mainly a request thread and it presupposes that taken requests have to be your own work. If not, that's what the giveaway/dump thread is for.

But no need to delete your post. I would, however, appreciate if you could let me know in the future. :}

Thank you~


----------



## Lmao (Sep 13, 2011)

Sure,i'll keep that in mind =D


----------



## santanico (Sep 13, 2011)

Hunter said:


> Does anyone have an avatars of the actor Andy Whitfield? 125x125


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Sep 13, 2011)

Lighting from FF XIII anyone?


----------



## Hunter (Sep 13, 2011)

taking. thank you.


----------



## Soul (Sep 13, 2011)

I need a great Avatar and Signature of Soul Eater.
The Main Members of Spartoi will do (Maka, Soul, Kid).

Thanks in advance


----------



## kyochi (Sep 14, 2011)

Rukia & Byakuya avatars from the latest bleach chapter? :c 


Please and thank you.


----------



## Rakiyo (Sep 14, 2011)

Time skip luffy


----------



## santanico (Sep 14, 2011)

Kyochi said:


> Rukia & Byakuya avatars from the latest bleach chapter? :c
> 
> 
> Please and thank you.


----------



## kyochi (Sep 14, 2011)

^ Thank you :3 

But I'm 24 hour'ed. I'll rep you as soon as I can!


----------



## santanico (Sep 14, 2011)

Don't trip chicken strip


----------



## Porcelain (Sep 14, 2011)

Any Teen Top avatars plz?

Preferably LJoe or Changjo.

150x150, no border.


----------



## Sima (Sep 14, 2011)

Byakuya or Yachiru ava's please. From the new chapters if possible.


----------



## Sima (Sep 14, 2011)

thanks dearie :33


----------



## santanico (Sep 14, 2011)

you're welcome


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 15, 2011)

brittana or kyouko x sayaka avas 150x200


anyone T____________T


----------



## Dei (Sep 16, 2011)

Kagura said:


> brittana or kyouko x sayaka avas 150x200
> 
> 
> anyone T____________T



I made a bunch 2-3 pages back.


----------



## Judecious (Sep 16, 2011)

Harry Potter ava 150x200


----------



## Soul King (Sep 17, 2011)

Rakiyo said:


> Time skip luffy



Any Pre-Timeskip Luffy avatars?


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 17, 2011)

Umm...
Any Chrome Dokuro (Katekyo Hitman Reborn!) avas 125x125?


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 17, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> Umm...
> Any Chrome Dokuro (Katekyo Hitman Reborn!) avas 125x125?



Just Rep Please~

​


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 17, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Just Rep Please~
> 
> ​



Guh. I have to spread first...:<
But thank you so much, they look awesome.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 17, 2011)

I can wait, glad you like them!


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 17, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Harry Potter ava 150x200



Just Rep Please~

​


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 17, 2011)

BRITTANA PLEASE 

or kyouko x sayaka or just SAYAKA 

150x200

PLEASE


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 17, 2011)

Kagura said:


> BRITTANA PLEASE
> 
> or kyouko x sayaka or just SAYAKA
> 
> ...


*
Just Rep Please

* ​


----------



## G (Sep 17, 2011)

Avatars with Chojuro?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 17, 2011)

Anybody got a Mugetsu avatar?

By Mugetsu I mean the _attack_ Mugetsu. Basically, the guy in my avatar.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 17, 2011)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Anybody got a Mugetsu avatar?
> 
> By Mugetsu I mean the _attack_ Mugetsu. Basically, the guy in my avatar.



I'm taking this, will edit my post in a min.:33


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Sep 17, 2011)

pretty girls profile pictures 170x170 size? :33 

please and thank you


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Sep 17, 2011)

any hanna (action film) avatars?


----------



## BadassKunoichi (Sep 17, 2011)

Any Byakuya post timeskip sets? Or just sig :33


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 17, 2011)

ane said:


> pretty girls profile pictures 170x170 size? :33
> 
> please and thank you





That's all I could do.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Sep 17, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> That's all I could do.



they're pretty :33

I meant real life girls though but these are beautiful so I'll wear and be clearer next time I request ^^

thanks a lot 

will rep when I'm back at home since I can't do it while in here


----------



## Siesta 410 (Sep 17, 2011)

Siesta 410 said:


> avatars of any characters from Jo Jo's Bizarre Adventure? size 125x125 and 150x 200 someone kindly help would be very grateful


please


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 17, 2011)

Avatars of Marisa Kirisame from Touhou, please.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Sep 18, 2011)

I need a profile pic to match my name; if anyone has anything laying around...

Or, a wolf (the animal) set? Please...


----------



## Soldier (Sep 18, 2011)

_Prince Gumball?_


----------



## Juli (Sep 18, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> Avatars of Marisa Kirisame from Touhou, please.







Siesta 410 said:


> please.



I don't know the series or the characters at all, so I just picked stocks that I liked. >_>


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 18, 2011)

Juli said:


>


Nice.

All mine.


----------



## Siesta 410 (Sep 18, 2011)

Juli said:


> I don't know the series or the characters at all, so I just picked stocks that I liked. >_>




Nice.
thank you, taking


----------



## Porcelain (Sep 18, 2011)

Porcelain said:


> Any Teen Top avatars plz?
> 
> Preferably LJoe or Changjo.
> 
> 150x150, no border.



TT_____TT pwz


----------



## Judecious (Sep 18, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Just Rep Please~
> 
> ​



Thank you


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 18, 2011)

Korean Boys avatars please~


----------



## G (Sep 19, 2011)

Just anything Star Driver related.:33


----------



## Soul King (Sep 19, 2011)

V said:


> Avatars with Chojuro?



Good request. Someone, fufill this Chojuro fans request!


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 19, 2011)

Any good Kratos aurion (Tales of symphonia) stocks? The ones on Zerochan and Pivix suck...

Oh, and any good Roy Mustang avatars.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 19, 2011)

V said:


> Just anything Star Driver related.:33



Just Rep Please

​


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 19, 2011)

3rdTsuchikage said:


> Good request. Someone, fufill this Chojuro fans request!



There's barely any good stock of this cuteness 
*Just Rep Please!*

​


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 19, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> Korean Boys avatars please~



*Just Rep Please~


*​


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 19, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *Just Rep Please~
> 
> 
> *​



Thanks Kelsu pek


----------



## Z (Sep 19, 2011)

Z said:


> The Joker avatars?



Cmon gaiss


----------



## santanico (Sep 20, 2011)

some really nice Naruto (the character) avatars


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 20, 2011)

Brittany Santana  from glee please


----------



## Scizor (Sep 20, 2011)

Starr said:


> some really nice Naruto (the character) avatars



​
^^


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 20, 2011)

Castiel / Misha Ava's please. 150x200.


----------



## santanico (Sep 20, 2011)

Scizor said:


> ​
> ^^



Those are amazing, but I was kind of hoping for non-gifs


----------



## Scizor (Sep 20, 2011)

Starr said:


> Those are amazing, but I was kind of hoping for non-gifs



Oh, I understand ^^
I only have gifs, though. =)


----------



## Lmao (Sep 20, 2011)

Starr said:


> Those are amazing, but I was kind of hoping for non-gifs


How about this?


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Sep 20, 2011)

any kingdom hearts- sora avatars?


----------



## santanico (Sep 20, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Oh, I understand ^^
> I only have gifs, though. =)



it's okay, I'm still going to claim a couple :33



Gotta spread first, been repping ya a lot 




h2ich said:


> How about this?



I can't use the big avys anymore, but thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 20, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Brittany Santana  from glee please



                                            .


----------



## Dei (Sep 20, 2011)

A set of episode from kizumonogatari.


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 20, 2011)

Can someone give  thin white borders please/ oh, and get rid of the text on the right....


----------



## Lmao (Sep 21, 2011)

Starr said:


> I can't use the big avys anymore, but thank you


My bad,a smaller version then:



I can also give you the stock,so you can style on it yourself if you like :33



Santoryu said:


> Can someone give  thin white borders please/ oh, and get rid of the text on the right....


----------



## Siesta 410 (Sep 21, 2011)

avatars of furudo erika from Umineko no naku koro ni  size 125x125 and 150x 200 someone kindly help would be very grateful


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 21, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Castiel / Misha Ava's please. 150x200.



     .


----------



## Lmao (Sep 21, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> .


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 21, 2011)

h2ich said:


>



Thanks bro


----------



## RockpiRate (Sep 21, 2011)

Z said:


> Cmon gaiss



Joker avys:
(just rep)
 /  /​


----------



## Fourangers (Sep 21, 2011)

Starr said:


> some really nice Naruto (the character) avatars



Oh oh oh, have I heard Naru avis? Have I?  Why of course, I need to make some Naru avis for you then. 





Kagura said:


> Brittany Santana  from glee please







I just realized you asked Brittany and Santana, but since I know you ship Brittana....you wouldn't mind righto? /tomato


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 21, 2011)

Any good Roronoa Zoro (One piece) stocks


----------



## Emo_Princess (Sep 21, 2011)

Itachi and hidan 150 x 150


----------



## Hariti (Sep 21, 2011)

Seiko said:


> Miley Cyrus 150x150!!!


----------



## Vampire Princess (Sep 21, 2011)

A horse set?


----------



## Ferno (Sep 22, 2011)

Sasuke avas anyone..?


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 22, 2011)

Black★Star or Death the kid (Soul Eater) avas?


----------



## fraj (Sep 22, 2011)

Im looking for a Taylor Lautner stock in which he wears a white suit with a black tie, even other good stocks of white suits with black tie will do as long as they are good quality


----------



## santanico (Sep 22, 2011)

Fourangers said:


> Oh oh oh, have I heard Naru avis? Have I?  Why of course, I need to make some Naru avis for you then.



yes, yes yes!  thank you


----------



## RockpiRate (Sep 22, 2011)

Just Rep. 



Santoryu said:


> Any good Roronoa Zoro (One piece) stocks






~~~~


i-luv-itachi said:


> Itachi and hidan 150 x 150


//
---
//​


----------



## RockpiRate (Sep 22, 2011)

Just Rep. 
~~~


Tsukuyo said:


> Black★Star or Death the kid (Soul Eater) avas?


//​


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 22, 2011)

RockpiRate said:


> Just Rep.
> ~~~
> 
> //​



Thank you.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 22, 2011)

skyward sword zelda avaters


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 22, 2011)

GARO sets, please.


----------



## Emo_Princess (Sep 23, 2011)

Dragonballz animated gif icons 150 x 150 

Would like to see most of the dbz females.And some guys,Goku and future trunks pek  please :33


----------



## Emo_Princess (Sep 23, 2011)

RockpiRate said:


> //
> //




Thank you,Will rep


----------



## Scizor (Sep 23, 2011)

i-luv-itachi said:


> Dragonballz animated gif icons 150 x 150
> 
> Would like to see most of the dbz females.And some guys,Goku and future trunks pek  please :33



​
Rep & cred (if taking) please


----------



## Siesta 410 (Sep 23, 2011)

Siesta 410 said:


> avatars of furudo erika from Umineko no naku koro ni  size 125x125 and 150x 200 someone kindly help would be very grateful



please


----------



## Sophie (Sep 23, 2011)

Could someone please please resize me this GIF into 125x125 & 150x150 avatar?


----------



## Hariti (Sep 23, 2011)

Sophie said:


> Could someone please please resize me this GIF into 125x125 & 150x150 avatar?


----------



## Sophie (Sep 23, 2011)

Hariti said:


>



thank you


----------



## Porcelain (Sep 23, 2011)

CHANGJO FROM TEEN TOP PLZ~


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 23, 2011)

Porcelain said:


> CHANGJO FROM TEEN TOP PLZ~





Rep/cred​


----------



## Vice (Sep 23, 2011)

Awesome Kisame sets would be appreciated.


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 24, 2011)

Vice said:


> Awesome Kisame sets would be appreciated.







How's this one? rep/cred​


----------



## Excalibur (Sep 24, 2011)

Please someone, Kurumiya Shigeru


----------



## Vice (Sep 24, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> How's this one? rep/cred​



Thank you.


----------



## Porcelain (Sep 24, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> Rep/cred​



THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU! WILL USE SOON~


----------



## G (Sep 24, 2011)

150x200 Hal Jordan avatars please.


----------



## RockpiRate (Sep 25, 2011)

G said:


> 150x200 Hal Jordan avatars please.



//

here. ​


----------



## Emo_Princess (Sep 25, 2011)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep & cred (if taking) please




Thank you  reps.


----------



## Hariti (Sep 25, 2011)

150x150 Durarara avatars anyone?Any character is fine,gifs as well.:33


----------



## Scizor (Sep 25, 2011)

Hariti said:


> 150x150 Durarara avatars anyone?Any character is fine,gifs as well.:33





Rep & cred, please =)


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 25, 2011)

Hariti said:


> 150x150 Durarara avatars anyone?Any character is fine,gifs as well.:33


----------



## Vice (Sep 25, 2011)

Gimmie some of dat senior-sized Batman goodness.


----------



## RockpiRate (Sep 25, 2011)

Vice said:


> Gimmie some of dat senior-sized Batman goodness.



//​


----------



## Vice (Sep 25, 2011)

RockpiRate said:


> //​



Awesome! Thank you.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 25, 2011)

Gogeta avas and sigs
(just collecting )


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 25, 2011)

Silvers Rayleigh avas/stocks (good ones...)
Just collecting.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 25, 2011)

stocks


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 25, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> stocks
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




Thanks                         .


----------



## Siesta 410 (Sep 25, 2011)

Siesta 410 said:


> avatars of furudo erika from Umineko no naku koro ni size 125x125 and 150x 200 someone kindly help would be very grateful
> please


Please :33


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 25, 2011)

Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha avatars and/or sigs, please.

Preferably from A's and StrikerS.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 25, 2011)

Siesta 410 said:


> Please :33


----------



## Siesta 410 (Sep 25, 2011)

oh my gad 
are awesone  thank you Tsukuyo :33


----------



## Shinsengumi (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for some 150x150 Hajime Saito [Hakuōki version] avatars. 

Anyone have? :3


----------



## Klammo (Sep 25, 2011)

Santoryu said:


> Silvers Rayleigh avas/stocks (good ones...)
> Just collecting.


----------



## master9738 (Sep 25, 2011)

Badass Michael Jordan Sets / Avatars?


----------



## Hariti (Sep 25, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


>



You're a goddess. Thanks. Gotta spread though..


----------



## Zach (Sep 25, 2011)

Oakland Raiders or Leo Messi/Barcelona avys/sets?


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 25, 2011)

Heya = Heather Morris Naya Rivera or Brittana = Brittany   Santana

gifs ava slideshows anything


----------



## Sima (Sep 25, 2011)

Eric Northman from Season 1 or Season 4 of True Blood, please.

avas.


----------



## santanico (Sep 26, 2011)

Stein avatars (soul eater) plz


----------



## RockpiRate (Sep 26, 2011)

Starr said:


> Stein avatars (soul eater) plz



//
​


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 26, 2011)

Black Star/Tsubaki (Soul Eater) avas please.


----------



## Lmao (Sep 26, 2011)

Zooba said:


> Leo Messi/Barcelona avys/sets?



​ 
​


----------



## Soldier (Sep 26, 2011)

Taro Komori (Ghost Hound) please?
there is like no art of him, sorry.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 26, 2011)

good starting points, i guess; i can't work pixiv


----------



## Zach (Sep 26, 2011)

h2ich said:


> ​
> ​



Thanks


----------



## Sophie (Sep 26, 2011)

I need a GIF resize again, 125x125 and 150x150 avatar size, would appreciate it if anyone could do this =P EDIT; also I would like a 400x240 sig size out of this gif, will rep. PLEASEEEEEEE T.T


----------



## Stunna (Sep 26, 2011)

Someone wanna throw a 150x150 Qui-Gon Jinn avatar my way? Animated? Rep of course.


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 26, 2011)

Silvers Rayleigh gifs (150x150) from the latest OP episode.


----------



## Hariti (Sep 26, 2011)

Sophie said:


> I need a GIF resize again, 125x125 and 150x150 avatar size, would appreciate it if anyone could do this =P EDIT; also I would like a 400x240 sig size out of this gif, will rep. PLEASEEEEEEE T.T


----------



## Sophie (Sep 26, 2011)

Hariti said:


>



thanks hariti again  

i need to spread  but I will rep you when I'm done spreadin :ho


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Sep 26, 2011)

Wheeler said:


> any kingdom hearts- sora avatars?



please....


----------



## Stunna (Sep 26, 2011)

Here are four I had in my own personal folder.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Sep 26, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Here are four I had in my own personal folder.



Thanks Stunna! heres rep+.


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 26, 2011)

Soldier said:


> Taro Komori (Ghost Hound) please?
> there is like no art of him, sorry.



​


----------



## Soldier (Sep 26, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> ​



Sweet babies-- Thank you!
Would you happen to have the stocks?


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 26, 2011)

Soldier said:


> Sweet babies-- Thank you!
> Would you happen to have the stocks?



You're welcome~Sure! I'll PM them to you in a sec~


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 26, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Heya = Heather Morris Naya Rivera or Brittana = Brittany   Santana
> 
> gifs ava slideshows anything



ohhhh come on


----------



## Jena (Sep 27, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Heya = Heather Morris Naya Rivera or Brittana = Brittany   Santana
> 
> gifs ava slideshows anything



Rep optional but credit me if you use, please.


----------



## Lmao (Sep 27, 2011)

Rob Lucci avatars/gifs/sets?


Just collecting


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 27, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> Black Star/Tsubaki (Soul Eater) avas please.



Pwetty pwease?


----------



## Sophie (Sep 27, 2011)

h2ich said:


> Rob Lucci avatars/gifs/sets?
> 
> 
> Just collecting


----------



## Lmao (Sep 27, 2011)

Sophie said:


>


Thanks


----------



## Sima (Sep 27, 2011)

Sima said:


> Eric Northman from Season 1 or Season 4 of True Blood, please.
> 
> avas.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 27, 2011)

Still no 150x150 animated Qui-Gon avatars, eh?


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 27, 2011)

Jena said:


> Rep optional but credit me if you use, please.



i did not see this OH THANK THE LORD


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 27, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Still no 150x150 animated Qui-Gon avatars, eh?



if i could make gifs i would make one of the plinkett review with a bottle of gin hovering over his head


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Sep 27, 2011)

Any Luke Skywalker or Anakin Skywalker avys?


----------



## Emo_Princess (Sep 27, 2011)

Any shisui or itachi icons?
150 x 150


----------



## Stunna (Sep 27, 2011)

Wheeler said:


> Any Luke Skywalker or Anakin Skywalker avys?


Are you never satisfied? 

More from my personal folder.

​
The one on the right will auto re-size if you try and use it I think.


----------



## Jena (Sep 27, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Still no 150x150 animated Qui-Gon avatars, eh?



I couldn't find an HD clip, so the quality sucks, and I won't be offended if you don't want to use.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 27, 2011)

It's totally sick, thank you. I'll use it when my current avatar wears off it's novelty.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Sep 27, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Are you never satisfied?
> 
> More from my personal folder.
> 
> ...



 I will never be satisfied! I'm too needy. 
 Oh, Stunna I can always depend on you when, I need something. 

Thanks, for the avys my friend.


----------



## Jason Brody (Sep 27, 2011)

Looking for a Rainbow Dash or Twilight Sparkle set :3


----------



## RockpiRate (Sep 28, 2011)

i-luv-itachi said:


> Any shisui or itachi icons?
> 150 x 150



//

here. ​


----------



## Siesta 410 (Sep 28, 2011)

Please :33 avatar size 125x125 and 120x200 and signature junior sized of platinum the trinity From Blazblue :33


----------



## Vampire Princess (Sep 28, 2011)

Dark anime girl set?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 28, 2011)

Hong Ki avas? Preferably blonde but anything works <3.


----------



## santanico (Sep 29, 2011)

Mikado Ryūgamine avatars (Drrr!)


----------



## Hariti (Sep 29, 2011)

Starr said:


> Mikado Ryūgamine avatars (Drrr!)




Not so many cool Mikado stocks out there,sorry.


----------



## rice (Sep 29, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> Hong Ki avas? Preferably blonde but anything works <3.




hope i got the right one ​


----------



## Lmao (Sep 29, 2011)

Sima said:


>


 

Not really sure which season,i think 4th


----------



## Emo_Princess (Sep 29, 2011)

RockpiRate said:


> //
> 
> here. ​





Thank you,Taking,Need to spread :33 

Their awesome


----------



## Sima (Sep 29, 2011)

h2ich said:


> Not really sure which season,i think 4th



they are lovely  and yeah, they look like they are from the 4th :33 thanks


----------



## santanico (Sep 29, 2011)

Hariti said:


> Not so many cool Mikado stocks out there,sorry.



it's cool, thank you.


----------



## Sophie (Sep 30, 2011)

I need a GIF sig resize 400x240, would appreciate it if someone would do this please


----------



## Lmao (Sep 30, 2011)

Sophie said:


> I need a GIF sig resize 400x240, would appreciate it if someone would do this please


----------



## John Sheppard (Oct 1, 2011)

Any Accelerator set or avy please?


----------



## Sophie (Oct 1, 2011)

awesome! thanksss 

i have to spread but will rep you though ;P


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Oct 1, 2011)

any the beatles avys or sigs?


----------



## Ace (Oct 2, 2011)

Anything in bleach please.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 2, 2011)

BRITTANA BRITTANA BRITTANA 

ANYTHING PLESASE

gifs avas gif avas sigs ANYTHING


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 2, 2011)

^ i went on tumblr to find some

BAM, YAOI


----------



## Scizor (Oct 2, 2011)

StonedTheGoodWay said:


> Anything in bleach please.



​
Rep & cred, please.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 2, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> ^ i went on tumblr to find some
> 
> BAM, YAOI



what its a girl slash couple???????????????????????????????

again BRITTANA

Brittany  x Santana 

avas gifs anything PLEASE

screenshot avas


----------



## Hariti (Oct 2, 2011)

StonedTheGoodWay said:


> Anything in bleach please.


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 2, 2011)

Avatars and/or sets of Kasumi Kenshiro from Fist of the Blue Sky, please.


----------



## MystKaos (Oct 2, 2011)

*Toon* Link [The Legend of Zelda] 150x150 avi's/sigs...thanks~


----------



## Lmao (Oct 2, 2011)

Kagura said:


> BRITTANA BRITTANA BRITTANA
> 
> ANYTHING PLESASE
> 
> gifs avas gif avas sigs ANYTHING


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 2, 2011)

Kagura said:


> what its a girl slash couple???????????????????????????????
> 
> again BRITTANA
> 
> ...



oh

i just twigged that you didn't mean britannia from axis powers


----------



## Lmao (Oct 2, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> Avatars and/or sets of Kasumi Kenshiro from Fist of the Blue Sky, please.


 

Limited stock out there,hope you like


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 2, 2011)

h2ich said:


> Limited stock out there,hope you like


I'll take these, thank you. 

If anyone has more I'll take those too.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 2, 2011)

h2ich said:


>



these r not your work


----------



## Lmao (Oct 2, 2011)

Kagura said:


> these r not your work


Only the first one is mine

I don't know how to edit gifs yet


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 2, 2011)

jena


----------



## Ace (Oct 3, 2011)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep & cred, please.




OMG Thanks guys.  

Edited: Must spread until I can rep you again Hariti. D:


----------



## Zach (Oct 3, 2011)

SNDS/Girls Generation avys/sets preferably Tiffany or Jessica.


----------



## Sophie (Oct 3, 2011)

Kagura said:


> what its a girl slash couple???????????????????????????????
> 
> again BRITTANA
> 
> ...



I only have these :x ​


----------



## Sophie (Oct 3, 2011)

Zooba said:


> SNDS/Girls Generation avys/sets preferably Tiffany or Jessica.


:3​


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 3, 2011)

Sophie said:


> I only have these :x ​



now thats what im talking about pek


----------



## Sophie (Oct 3, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> I'll take these, thank you.
> 
> If anyone has more I'll take those too.



There wasn't many stocks  
​


----------



## Jena (Oct 3, 2011)

Kagura said:


> jena



I'm sorry, I haven't been in here in a while. 
Looks like Sophie made some, though.
I can still whip out a few if you really want.


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 3, 2011)

Any good Steins gate avatars/sigs/gifs (Just collecting)


----------



## Zach (Oct 3, 2011)

Sophie said:


> :3​



Thanks                    pek


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Oct 3, 2011)

Wheeler said:


> any the beatles avys or sigs?



Anyone? Please.


----------



## Kirin (Oct 4, 2011)

Wheeler said:


> any the beatles avys or sigs?





Wheeler said:


> Anyone? Please.



Avatars: 


Signatures: 

*Spoiler*: __ 








Credit and rep are not necessary if they are taken.


----------



## MystKaos (Oct 4, 2011)

Dark_Ninja_X said:


> *Toon* Link [The Legend of Zelda] 150x150 avi's/sigs...thanks~



anyoneeee? >_>


----------



## RockpiRate (Oct 4, 2011)

Dark_Ninja_X said:


> anyoneeee? >_>


//
Just Rep. ​


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 4, 2011)

rice said:


> hope i got the right one ​



oh my god, i'm so late in nabbing these .
but ashdiasohdoiasdnlkashdoia they're gorgeous, thankyouthankyou! <3.


----------



## MystKaos (Oct 4, 2011)

RockpiRate said:


> //
> Just Rep. ​



hmm, very nice, thanks ^_^

I'm 24'd, so will rep you soon.


----------



## John Sheppard (Oct 4, 2011)

any accelerator please?


----------



## hellohi (Oct 4, 2011)

Mu badass chapter 558 pose please


----------



## RockpiRate (Oct 4, 2011)

hellohi said:


> Mu badass chapter 558 pose please



/
here. :]​


----------



## rice (Oct 4, 2011)

StrawHatSan said:


> any accelerator please?



​


----------



## Vash (Oct 4, 2011)

Dante from DMC ava's?


----------



## hellohi (Oct 4, 2011)

RockpiRate said:


> /
> here. :]​



Thank you. 
I also made an attempt at an avatar and it was similar to this. The image is too small to capture all of the awesomeness without stretching it..hopefully fanart pops up soon.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Oct 4, 2011)

Kirin said:


> Avatars:
> 
> 
> Signatures:
> ...



Thank-you kind stranger.


----------



## John Sheppard (Oct 5, 2011)

rice said:


> ​



THX  a lot.


----------



## Sophie (Oct 5, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> Dante from DMC ava's?


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 5, 2011)

Requesting Steven Gerrard and/or Liverpool avatars. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sophie (Oct 5, 2011)

Liverbird said:


> Requesting Steven Gerrard and/or Liverpool avatars. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vash (Oct 5, 2011)

Sophie said:


>



Awesome! Thanks


----------



## mali (Oct 6, 2011)

Any Post-Time skip Sanji, facial close up.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 6, 2011)

BRITTANA

if you need stock look here if you want


----------



## DookieMonster (Oct 7, 2011)

Anybody have a nice Muu set for me?


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 7, 2011)

Sophie said:


>



Thank you really much, these are just amazing. I'm really sorry for the belated reply, I totally forgot that I made a request.

I will rep you, tell me if you also need credit.


----------



## Koroshi (Oct 7, 2011)

Doctor Doom avatar.


----------



## Emo_Princess (Oct 7, 2011)

Ino icons,150 x 150 please with pretty effects and dotted borders


----------



## Soldier (Oct 7, 2011)

Ladd Russo (Baccano!)?

150x200(If you don't mind me using it on another forum.) and 150x150.


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 7, 2011)

Any good Gintama gifs/avatars.

Hijikata/Takasugi/Kagura/Tsukuyo/Gintoki. (Just collecting)


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 7, 2011)

Avatars and/or sets of Iku Nagae from Touhou, please.


----------



## G (Oct 8, 2011)

Avatars of Takuto from Star Driver and/or avatars of Kirino from OreImo.


----------



## Hariti (Oct 8, 2011)

Dean and/or Sam(Supernatural) gif avatars anyone?


----------



## Killer (Oct 8, 2011)

Any Sanji avys?


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 8, 2011)

Kagura said:


> BRITTANA
> 
> if you need stock look here if you want



           .


----------



## Sophie (Oct 8, 2011)

Koroshi said:


> Doctor Doom avatar.


----------



## Sophie (Oct 8, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> Avatars and/or sets of Iku Nagae from Touhou, please.


----------



## Sophie (Oct 8, 2011)

Hariti said:


> Dean and/or Sam(Supernatural) gif avatars anyone?



I only have avatars if you want..


----------



## Hariti (Oct 8, 2011)

Sophie said:


> I only have avatars if you want..



Ok,will do.


----------



## Sophie (Oct 8, 2011)

MajinDragon said:


> Any Sanji avys?


----------



## Sophie (Oct 8, 2011)

Hariti said:


> Ok,will do.





I hope you like, I only added one jared smiling xD​


----------



## Sophie (Oct 8, 2011)

I need a gif resize, 150x150 ava plz


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 8, 2011)

Sophie said:


> I need a gif resize, 150x150 ava plz


----------



## Sophie (Oct 8, 2011)

Kagura said:


> .


----------



## Sophie (Oct 8, 2011)

I LOVE YOU pek


----------



## mali (Oct 8, 2011)

Avay of Shinmen Takezo, from Vagabond.

Anyone


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 8, 2011)

any adult Nel, Godzilla (any japanese one), or Legendary Super Saiyan Broly sets?


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 8, 2011)

Sophie said:


>


Excellent. 

May I have the stocks too, please?


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 8, 2011)

Sophie said:


>



the first one is brittberry

but FUCK YEAH thanks :33


----------



## kyochi (Oct 8, 2011)

Jabbawockeez avatars, please? The dance group, I mean. 

Individual members work too (B-Tek/Rainen/Phi).


----------



## Mirrow (Oct 8, 2011)

Any Usopp sets/avas?


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 8, 2011)

Santoryu said:


> Any good Gintama gifs/avatars.
> 
> Hijikata/Takasugi/Kagura/Tsukuyo/Gintoki. (Just collecting)


----------



## Hariti (Oct 9, 2011)

Sophie said:


> I hope you like, I only added one jared smiling xD​



Thanks.


----------



## Kaijin (Oct 9, 2011)

Grimmjow 150x200 please.


----------



## Lmao (Oct 9, 2011)

Kyochi said:


> Jabbawockeez avatars, please? The dance group, I mean.
> 
> Individual members work too (B-Tek/Rainen/Phi).


----------



## Lmao (Oct 9, 2011)

Kaijin said:


> Grimmjow 150x200 please.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 9, 2011)

TittyNipple said:


> any adult Nel, Godzilla (any japanese one), or Legendary Super Saiyan Broly sets?



why does nobody do mine?


----------



## santanico (Oct 9, 2011)

Hinata avatars, and/or Marceline & bubblgum (together) avatars?


----------



## Kaijin (Oct 9, 2011)

h2ich said:


>



Taking, thanks


----------



## Oturan (Oct 9, 2011)

any Naruto avas and sigs? :33


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 9, 2011)

150x150 Christina Hendricks avatars?


----------



## Jena (Oct 9, 2011)

Ty Lee said:


> any Naruto avas and sigs? :33



I only have two, sorry.


----------



## Oturan (Oct 9, 2011)

Jena said:


> I only have two, sorry.



That's okay. Let me know if you have others. I'll take the first one ^^
thks


----------



## kyochi (Oct 9, 2011)

h2ich said:


>



YEEEEEEAH, B-TEK, yo  


Thank you, I will rep you once I am not 24 hour'ed :3


----------



## Soul King (Oct 9, 2011)

Any Trafalgar Law avas/sigs or One Piece Post-Timeskip GIFs?

I'll be your best friend and love you forever if you do!(which means rep and credit)


----------



## Hariti (Oct 10, 2011)

3rdTsuchikage said:


> Any Trafalgar Law avas/sigs or One Piece Post-Timeskip GIFs?
> 
> I'll be your best friend and love you forever if you do!(which means rep and credit)


----------



## Selva (Oct 11, 2011)

Nishi and Kei (the dude, not the girl) 150x150 avatars please? From Gantz


----------



## Zoan Marco (Oct 11, 2011)

any good marco the phoenix avatars? :S


----------



## Soul King (Oct 12, 2011)

Any Post-Timeskip Strawhat Pirate avatars/sig, Junior Size.


----------



## Vice (Oct 12, 2011)

More Batman? Senior size.


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 12, 2011)

[  ]​


----------



## Sumon (Oct 12, 2011)

Any avatars and signatures from the newest manga chapter:

*Spoiler*: __ 



with Madara?


----------



## Vice (Oct 12, 2011)

Aggressor said:


> [  ]​



Thanks, but is this Nightwing?


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 12, 2011)

Brittany x Santana glee 

real or fanart


----------



## santanico (Oct 12, 2011)

Sumon said:


> Any avatars and signatures from the newest manga chapter:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 14, 2011)

Is there anywhere I can go to get someone to photoshop a gif for me? 

I need this:

*Spoiler*: _notreallyspoilers_ 





...photoshopped with Madara faces.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm kinda in desperate need of a little graphics work done by today if someone has a little time, please. My requirements are kinda weird:


*Spoiler*: __ 



I need three separate jpg images of size 500 wide x 500 height, with light background. The artwork, I leave up to the imagination of the artist. The theme of these three should be the following: something mecha (preferably Gundam 00) in foreground, with the themes of third place, second place and first place built in the three images respectively. Yes, this is for announcing the winners of a game. And now that I've said that, I also need 4 images with Following strings done a little artistically: "FutureTECH", "DigiTECH", "SpaceTECH" and "FlyTECH", as separate small images (Not more than 200 pixels wide please and yes, these are the teams in the game). Please be sure to not have many dark regions in the images as the room in which this crappy projector is gonna display has very poor lighting (Sunlight is bountiful) 




I'm not too demanding on the quality, but would like to have these images within 24 hours if possible please >_> Thanks a lot in advance, and will rep 7 times for images + 3 times for expedition to my savior :>

EDIT: Got this done, Ms. Kamishiro Yuki's got it covered :3


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Oct 15, 2011)

Is there any Motoko Kusanagi-Ghost in the Shell avys or sigs?


----------



## Jena (Oct 15, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Brittany x Santana glee
> 
> real or fanart


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 15, 2011)

your killing me 

any avas as well :33


----------



## Jena (Oct 15, 2011)

Kagura said:


> your killing me
> 
> any avas as well :33



Only 1


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 15, 2011)

meh i love season 1 brittana  

thanks :33

they better kiss


----------



## Jena (Oct 15, 2011)

Kagura said:


> meh i love season 1 brittana
> 
> thanks :33
> 
> they better kiss



We just have to wait until the eventual smooch.


----------



## Billie (Oct 15, 2011)

Renton (Eureka7) Avy, please.


----------



## Soul King (Oct 15, 2011)

Any Halloween(the movie, first one only) Avatars/Sigs, please please please please please! I'll do anything... 

or



3rdTsuchikage said:


> Any Post-Timeskip Strawhat Pirate avatars/sig, Junior Size.


----------



## master9738 (Oct 16, 2011)

Any Avatar Aang sets?


----------



## Jena (Oct 16, 2011)

3rdTsuchikage said:


> Any Halloween(the movie, first one only) Avatars/Sigs, please please please please please! I'll do anything...
> 
> or



Titlecard gif from the trailer, if that's ok.


----------



## Migooki (Oct 17, 2011)

Does anyone have any nice Neliel avatars?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 17, 2011)

I want some gifs for real adventures of jonny quests and captain planet.

Much obliged!


----------



## Soul King (Oct 17, 2011)

Any Tony Tony Chopper, Franky, or Sanji(Post TS) avas/sigs



Jena said:


> Titlecard gif from the trailer, if that's ok.



Thanks, but I don't really like it..


----------



## Jena (Oct 17, 2011)

3rdTsuchikage said:


> Any Tony Tony Chopper, Franky, or Sanji(Post TS) avas/sigs
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, but I don't really like it..



That's fine. 
TBH, since the movie came out in the 70s all the stock for it is really low quality.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 18, 2011)

Marco(One Piece)

150x200, 150x150.


----------



## Sophie (Oct 18, 2011)

Joo said:


> Renton (Eureka7) Avy, please.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 18, 2011)

Any good Batman sets?


----------



## Soul King (Oct 18, 2011)

Jena said:


> That's fine.
> TBH, since the movie came out in the 70s all the stock for it is really low quality.



Yeah, I figured there wouldn't be any good stocks..


----------



## santanico (Oct 18, 2011)

Itachi avatars?


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 18, 2011)

Starr said:


> Itachi avatars?


----------



## santanico (Oct 18, 2011)

taking this one, thank you :33


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 18, 2011)

You're welcome, enjoy.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 19, 2011)

Christina Hendricks avatars?


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 19, 2011)

Sam Byrne avys please

Pm me link as well please.


----------



## Sophie (Oct 19, 2011)

Gilgamesh said:


> Christina Hendricks avatars?



JUST REP ​


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 19, 2011)

Maybe some Patricia (Patty) Thompson (Soul Eater) avies?:33


----------



## Zoan Marco (Oct 19, 2011)

Any new avatars/sigs of the new chapter in naruto:


*Spoiler*: __ 



of Madara with EMS or Rinnegan


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 19, 2011)

Thank you Sophie


----------



## Migooki (Oct 19, 2011)

Could anyone make me some Rin Tohsaka avatars? 

Will rep everyone who does it.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 19, 2011)

Heather motherfucking Morris please


----------



## Sophie (Oct 20, 2011)

Migooki said:


> Could anyone make me some Rin Tohsaka avatars?
> 
> Will rep everyone who does it.



​


----------



## Sophie (Oct 20, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Heather motherfucking Morris please


JUST AVATARS~​


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 20, 2011)

Sophie said:


> JUST AVATARS~​



OMG I FUCKING  LOVE YOU 


even though heather annoys me with the Bartie crap i cant but live the gal


----------



## FeiHong (Oct 20, 2011)

Soul eater Avatars from recent chapters in the manga?
And can they be greater than 180 in width and height.
Thanks


----------



## Gold Roger (Oct 20, 2011)

Any Minato sets?


----------



## Oturan (Oct 20, 2011)

any Naruto sets? :33


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Oct 20, 2011)

Any Akira sets,avys or sigs?


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 21, 2011)

Naya Rivera  

specifically her FHM pics (look in tumblr)


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 21, 2011)

Requesting Steven Gerrard/Liverpool stuff


----------



## Hariti (Oct 21, 2011)

Katherine and/or Damon (Vampire Diaries) avatars anyone?


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 21, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> Maybe some Patricia (Patty) Thompson (Soul Eater) avies?:33



            .


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 21, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Naya Rivera
> 
> specifically her FHM pics (look in tumblr)



             .


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Oct 21, 2011)

Wheeler said:


> Any Akira sets,avys or sigs?



Please, Anybody? (wow, so much inactivity around the forums)


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 22, 2011)

Grimmjow said:


> Sam Byrne avys please
> 
> Pm me link as well please.



Pretty please.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 22, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


>


----------



## Mαri (Oct 22, 2011)

Panty Anarchy sets/avies please?


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 22, 2011)

ane said:


>



OMG THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU OMG YAY~ pek
They're so pretty~

Gotta spread though.


----------



## Zoan Marco (Oct 22, 2011)

Any Marco the phoenix or Sanji PTS from one piece, avatars/sigs.


----------



## G (Oct 22, 2011)

Cute/sexy avatars of Ino Yamanaka.


----------



## master9738 (Oct 22, 2011)

master9738 said:


> Any Avatar Aang sets?



BUMPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## Siesta 410 (Oct 22, 2011)

i  need re-size from this image  sprite  please 

size 370x270
and thank you


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 23, 2011)

Gecko Moria avatars?


----------



## Vash (Oct 23, 2011)

Hashirama Senju ava's?


----------



## Selva (Oct 23, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Naya Rivera : tomato
> 
> specifically her FHM pics (look in tumblr)


 





Gilgamesh said:


> Gecko Moria avatars?


----------



## Selva (Oct 23, 2011)

Mαri said:


> Panty Anarchy sets/avies please?


 





g said:


> Cute/sexy avatars of Ino Yamanaka.
> : hurr


----------



## Selva (Oct 23, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> Hashirama Senju ava's?


 



Wheeler said:


> Any Akira sets,avys or sigs?


Akira who? There are way too many Akiras XD


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 23, 2011)

Inori (Guilty Crown) avis?


----------



## Hariti (Oct 23, 2011)

Siesta 410 said:


> i  need re-size from this image  sprite  please
> 
> size 370x270
> and thank you


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 23, 2011)

speedyg said:


> I want some gifs for real adventures of jonny quests and captain planet.
> 
> Much obliged!



BUMP. Really want one and will appreciate this.


----------



## Mαri (Oct 23, 2011)

Selva said:


>



Oh goodness  Thankyou.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 23, 2011)

Liverbird said:


> Requesting Steven Gerrard/Liverpool stuff



Anyone?


----------



## Sunako (Oct 23, 2011)

If I said I want some Supernatural now, would you hold it against me?


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 23, 2011)

Grimmjow said:


> Sam Byrne avys please
> 
> Pm me link as well please.



              .


----------



## Fear (Oct 23, 2011)

Any *quality* Vegeta avatars.

150x200 please. It's about time I change my current one.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 23, 2011)

Selva said:


>



nananananananananannNAYA FUCKING RIVERA 

kagu just DIED


----------



## Siesta 410 (Oct 23, 2011)

thank you hariti


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 23, 2011)

Selva said:


>



I love you


----------



## Vash (Oct 23, 2011)

Selva said:


>



Awesome! Thanks selva


----------



## Rima (Oct 24, 2011)

Babs Bunny avatars? (From TinyToons)


----------



## Vice (Oct 24, 2011)

Can someone with skillz make an alternating Zabuza/Kisame avatar por favor?


----------



## santanico (Oct 24, 2011)

Quality Sasuke avatars


----------



## Migooki (Oct 24, 2011)

Sophie said:


> ​



Whoops, I did not see this until now. D: 

Not gonna wear any though, I found one I wanted more the night after requesting.


----------



## αce (Oct 24, 2011)

Madara sigs?


----------



## Hariti (Oct 25, 2011)

Shizaya(Shizuo and Izaya from Durarara!!) avatars?


----------



## Selva (Oct 25, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Inori (Guilty Crown) avis?


 



Liverbird said:


> Anyone?


 



Fear said:


> Any *quality* Vegeta avatars.


I hope these are quality enough for you


----------



## Selva (Oct 25, 2011)

Starr said:


> Quality Sasuke avatars.


Not sure about quality lol but I hope you like them


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 25, 2011)

Brittana :33

or Heather Morris 

(selva )


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 25, 2011)

Death the Kid avas again!


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 25, 2011)

Selva said:


>



Lovely  Thank you Selva-chan!


----------



## Vice (Oct 25, 2011)

Selva said:


> I hope these are quality enough for you



My goodness... got any Batman ones while you're at it?


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 25, 2011)

Selva said:


> I hope these are quality enough for you



Nice, better than nice... Wonderful!


----------



## Fear (Oct 25, 2011)

Selva said:


> I hope these are quality enough for you



You never disappoint me, Selva. Thank you.

In future I might request some more from you via PM, if that's no problem.


----------



## Dei (Oct 25, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> Death the Kid avas again!


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 25, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Brittana :33
> 
> or Heather Morris
> 
> (selva )



       .


----------



## ℛei (Oct 25, 2011)

Jake x Fon sets from Ilegenes,please?


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 25, 2011)

Any *quality* Kakashi avatars


----------



## Prototype (Oct 25, 2011)

150x150 Gin Ichimaru avatars, please? :33


----------



## Dei (Oct 25, 2011)

Prototype said:


> 150x150 Gin Ichimaru avatars, please? :33



 Sorry just one this time


----------



## Prototype (Oct 25, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> Sorry just one this time



Nice, thank you.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 25, 2011)

Marco(Onepiece)

150x200, 170x170, 150x150


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 25, 2011)

Grimmjow said:


> Sam Byrne avys please
> 
> Pm me link as well please.



Come on


----------



## VampQueen (Oct 25, 2011)

Vice said:


> Can someone with skillz make an alternating Zabuza/Kisame avatar por favor?



Well, I tried something XP But I made Zabuza (Kisame good scans are hard to find --').

Hope you like it!


----------



## santanico (Oct 25, 2011)

Selva said:


> Not sure about quality lol but I hope you like them



thanks babe.


----------



## Vice (Oct 25, 2011)

VampQueen said:


> Well, I tried something XP But I made Zabuza (Kisame good scans are hard to find --').
> 
> Hope you like it!



Thank you.


----------



## Shichibukai (Oct 25, 2011)

Any Kenichi Shirahama avas and sigs? Junior and senior sized please.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Oct 25, 2011)

Any Light Yagami or Ryuk avatars/sigs?


----------



## Soul King (Oct 26, 2011)

Any nice Brook avatars/sigs?


----------



## Selva (Oct 26, 2011)

Vice said:


> My goodness... got any Batman ones while you're at it?


 





Kagura said:


> Brittana : 33
> 
> or Heather Morris
> 
> (selva : ano)


I didn't find that many good stocks of her, sorry :/







Fear said:


> You never disappoint me, Selva. Thank you.
> 
> In future I might request some more from you via PM, if that's no problem.


Glad you like them XD oh sure, it's ok ^^


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 26, 2011)

Selva said:


> I didn't find that many good stocks of her, sorry :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HEATHERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Vice (Oct 26, 2011)

Selva said:


>



Sweet, I'll take them all.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 26, 2011)

anynone have 
batman signatures
and funny sailor moon stocks ? ^^


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 26, 2011)

Grimmjow said:


> Sam Byrne avys please
> 
> Pm me link as well please.


----------



## Hariti (Oct 26, 2011)

Ian Somerhalder avatars anyone?


----------



## Shichibukai (Oct 26, 2011)

Shichibukai said:


> Any Kenichi Shirahama avas and sigs? Junior and senior sized please.



Any stock will do; manga or colored. 

I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Selva (Oct 27, 2011)

Hariti said:


> Ian Somerhalder avatars anyone?


 





Grimmjow said:


> Sam Byrne avys please
> 
> Pm me link as well please.


Who's this guy? I can't find any stocks for him :/


----------



## Rima (Oct 27, 2011)

Rima said:


> Babs Bunny avatars? (From TinyToons)



      .


----------



## Hariti (Oct 27, 2011)

Awesome. Thanks.:33


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 27, 2011)

It's a girl from gears of war.


----------



## Selva (Oct 27, 2011)

Grimmjow said:


> It's a girl from gears of war.


I only found two stocks of her  sowwy >.<


----------



## ℛei (Oct 27, 2011)

Reiki said:


> Jake x Fon sets from Ilegenes,please?



....


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 27, 2011)

Can someone reduce the size of my sig and make it less than 1mb? Cheers, major rep for whoever does this.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you so much I love them.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 27, 2011)

ANYTHING Gasai Yuno.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 27, 2011)

Goova said:


> Marco(Onepiece)
> 
> 150x200, 170x170, 150x150


 

Repeat                    .


----------



## Soul King (Oct 27, 2011)

3rdTsuchikage said:


> Any nice Brook avatars/sigs?



Pleeeeaaase?


----------



## Shichibukai (Oct 27, 2011)

Any Takashi Komuro avatars? Manga stock or colored is fine. Senior and junior sized, please.


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 28, 2011)

3rdTsuchikage said:


> Any nice Brook avatars/sigs?


 



Goova said:


> Marco(Onepiece)
> 
> 150x200, 170x170, 150x150


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 28, 2011)

Aggressor said:


>



Thank you, taking all <3

Repping tomorrow.


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 28, 2011)

Any cool Madara avis? :33 (and no Tobidara, I mean _real_ Madara). Manga or cool fanart mostly appreciated.


----------



## Juli (Oct 28, 2011)

Shichibukai said:


> Any Takashi Komuro avatars? Manga stock or colored is fine. Senior and junior sized, please.



Here are some. :3


----------



## Soul King (Oct 28, 2011)

Aggressor said:


>



Thank you! I'll take all of them. 

+rep


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 28, 2011)

Any quality Roronoa Zoro avatars.


----------



## Oturan (Oct 28, 2011)

any quality naruto avatars?


----------



## Juli (Oct 29, 2011)

Santoryu said:


> Any quality Roronoa Zoro avatars.



Just a few.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 29, 2011)

BRITTANA


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 29, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> ANYTHING Gasai Yuno.



      .


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 29, 2011)

Amber Heard(Actress)


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 29, 2011)

Kagura said:


> BRITTANA


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 29, 2011)

> ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRH
> 
> STOCKS FOR THE SECOND AND THIRD


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 29, 2011)

Kagura said:


> ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRH
> 
> STOCKS FOR THE SECOND AND THIRD


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 29, 2011)

aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh SOOOO FUCKING ADORABLE


----------



## Gold Roger (Oct 29, 2011)

Any sets of the following characters?

 Aizen, Tsukishima, Ichigo, Toshiro or Ulquiorra.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Oct 29, 2011)

Any Robin the wonder boy avys or sigs?


----------



## Shichibukai (Oct 29, 2011)

Mephisto said:


> Here are some. :3



Thank you, I'll take them all.


----------



## Juli (Oct 30, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> .


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 30, 2011)

Requesting V, from V for Vendetta avatars. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Oct 30, 2011)

Any Fate/Zero Gifs/Avys/Sets/Sigs ? 

Really surprised that such a quality anime has none.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 30, 2011)

Mephisto said:


>



 Oh god, Juli, you are seriously so amazing! 
I owe you two reps now. 

Thank you so much again, will wear ASAP


----------



## BadassKunoichi (Oct 30, 2011)

Any Mirai Nikki ep 03 gifs (avatar or sig)? 
Preferably during that scene with the faceless diary user and Minene. :33


----------



## Seph (Oct 30, 2011)

I started watching Shakugan no Shana and I think I'm falling in love with Shana. Can someone please spam Shana avatars for me?

I'll rep for each dp I take.


----------



## Jena (Oct 30, 2011)

Wheeler said:


> Any Robin the wonder boy avys or sigs?




If you want to use, I can make an avatar.


----------



## santanico (Oct 30, 2011)

zombie avatars? pleeeease


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 30, 2011)

Monica Bellucci avatars?


----------



## Dei (Oct 31, 2011)

avatar Gifs from episode 5 of Fate/zero with berserker and kariya please


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 31, 2011)

Sephiran said:


> I started watching Shakugan no Shana and I think I'm falling in love with Shana. Can someone please spam Shana avatars for me?
> 
> I'll rep for each dp I take.



​


----------



## Seph (Nov 1, 2011)

Holy motherfuck. I'm taking 3.

Repping 3 times.


----------



## Herillys (Nov 1, 2011)

Any Sasuke (or Sasuke Shippuden) (150x150) avatars? Thanks. :3


----------



## That Scarf Guy (Nov 1, 2011)

Could anyone make me a Mugetsu set (Bleach)

Will give rep+cred


----------



## Gold Roger (Nov 1, 2011)

Any Sora or Roxas from Kingdom Hearts?

 Avatars or Sets...


----------



## Delicious (Nov 1, 2011)

Aizen or Tsukishima manga avys


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Nov 1, 2011)

Jena said:


> If you want to use, I can make an avatar.



Please, Do Jena.


----------



## Soul King (Nov 2, 2011)

Any Trunks/Gohan sigs or avatars, I'd like either of the two but I would prefer sig.

Pleeeease please please please!


----------



## Jena (Nov 2, 2011)

Wheeler said:


> Please, Do Jena.



No problem!
Here are a few:


----------



## MystKaos (Nov 2, 2011)

Ritsuka [Loveless] 150x150 avi's and/or sigs.

please and thank you. :33


----------



## Arcuya (Nov 2, 2011)

Any Uchiha Madara Avys or sigs, will rep and cred thanks x


----------



## Vice (Nov 2, 2011)

150 x 150 Batman avatars?


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 2, 2011)

Anything with Rikku or Tidus from Final Fantasy 10 :33


----------



## αce (Nov 2, 2011)

Ace ava's?


----------



## Scizor (Nov 3, 2011)

Vice said:


> 150 x 150 Batman avatars?





Rep if taking, please 



3rdTsuchikage said:


> Any Trunks/Gohan sigs or avatars, I'd like either of the two but I would prefer sig.





​
(I also have the junior, 125x125, versions of the avatars)
Rep & cred if taking, please


----------



## Vice (Nov 3, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Rep if taking, please



Thank you. Gotta spread.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 3, 2011)

Liverbird said:


> Requesting V, from V for Vendetta avatars.
> 
> Thanks in advance



Anyone?


----------



## Hariti (Nov 3, 2011)

Liverbird said:


> Anyone?


Just rep if taking please,no credit necessary.


----------



## mali (Nov 3, 2011)

Any avays from the Vagabond manga.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 3, 2011)

Mali said:


> Any avays from the Vagabond manga.




​
Rep if taking, please.


----------



## That Scarf Guy (Nov 3, 2011)

SilentKatana said:


> Could anyone make me a Mugetsu set (Bleach)
> 
> Will give rep+cred



Anyone?               

10chars


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Nov 3, 2011)

Jena said:


> No problem!
> Here are a few:



Thank-you, Jena your'e awesome. 

 Can anybody tell me what happend above?


----------



## Soul King (Nov 4, 2011)

Scizor said:


> [/CENTER]
> 
> (I also have the junior, 125x125, versions of the avatars)
> Rep & cred if taking, please



I'll take these, but can I have the 125x125 ones? Thank you!


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 4, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Any cool Madara avis? :33 (and no Tobidara, I mean _real_ Madara). Manga or cool fanart mostly appreciated.



*cough*


----------



## Scizor (Nov 4, 2011)

3rdTsuchikage said:


> I'll take these, but can I have the 125x125 ones? Thank you!



Here you go:

​
Rep & cred, please 



Kαrin said:


> *cough*



​
Rep if taking, please


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 4, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Rep if taking, please



Taking this, thank you


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Nov 4, 2011)

Any Carmen Sandeigo avys or sigs?


----------



## Jena (Nov 4, 2011)

Wheeler said:


> Thank-you, Jena your'e awesome.
> 
> Can anybody tell me what happend above?



It was a spam troll posting gibberish.


----------



## Soul King (Nov 4, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Here you go:
> 
> ​
> Rep & cred, please



Thank you! I'll wear it later.


----------



## John Sheppard (Nov 4, 2011)

Any badass looking Byakuya Avy and sig please?


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 4, 2011)

Alex mercer avas.

Many.

Many, many of them.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 4, 2011)

Gogeta said:


> Alex mercer avas.
> 
> Many.
> 
> Many, many of them.



​
Rep if taking, please 



Wheeler said:


> Any Carmen Sandeigo avys or sigs?





Rep if taking, please


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 4, 2011)

Please save the files as .png, not as .jpg

.jpg ruins the quality a lot.

But anyway, could you give me the stock for this one?



Thanks!


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 5, 2011)

sexy zoro avatars please .


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 5, 2011)

Kyouko or Sayaka 

Heather Morris , Brittana

or random anime girls .....shoujo ai...vocaloid 

go wild


----------



## Hariti (Nov 5, 2011)

Boa Hancock avatars please.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 5, 2011)

Goova said:


> Amber Heard(Actress)



.                                         .


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 5, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Kyouko or Sayaka
> 
> Heather Morris , Brittana
> 
> ...



                     .


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Nov 5, 2011)

Jena said:


> It was a spam troll posting gibberish.



 I thought it was another porn attack troll. Urgh! the images from the FCs last summer were disgusting. I didn't want to visit NF at that time. 



Scizor said:


> Rep if taking, please ​




Yesh! I finally found where Carmen Sandeigo is! Thank-you Scizor. ​


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 6, 2011)

Emma Watson profile pictures? 170 x 170 and no border

please :33


----------



## Scizor (Nov 6, 2011)

ane said:


> Emma Watson profile pictures? 170 x 170 and no border
> 
> please :33



​
Rep if taking, please


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 6, 2011)

ane said:


> Emma Watson profile pictures? 170 x 170 and no border
> 
> please :33


----------



## Lmao (Nov 6, 2011)

Any good Vegeta avatars,150x200?


----------



## Raizen (Nov 6, 2011)

Kagura said:


> .



 I couldn't find many good stocks 



Lmao said:


> Any good Vegeta avatars,150x200?


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 6, 2011)

Death the Kid avas 150 x 150


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 6, 2011)

Scizor said:


> ​




she's so pretty, thank you


----------



## Lmao (Nov 6, 2011)

Raizen said:


>


Fucking sweet 

I'm 24'd atm,will rep you soon

Also if anyone else got more Vegeta avas,post them.I'm collecting for future use so the more you got the better


----------



## Scizor (Nov 6, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> Death the Kid avas 150 x 150



​
Rep if taking, please


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 6, 2011)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please



OMG THANK YOUU 

Do you have the stock for the second one?:33


----------



## Scizor (Nov 6, 2011)

Lmao said:


> Also if anyone else got more Vegeta avas,post them.I'm collecting for future use so the more you got the better



​Rep if taking, please.


----------



## Raizen (Nov 6, 2011)

King of Fighter avatars? Specifically K', Kyo, and Iori :33


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 6, 2011)

thanks but thats Heya....



Kyouko or Sayaka

Heather Morris , Brittana

or random anime girls .....shoujo ai...vocaloid

go wild


----------



## Scizor (Nov 6, 2011)

Raizen said:


> King of Fighter avatars? Specifically K', Kyo, and Iori :33



​
Rep if taking, please.


----------



## Raizen (Nov 6, 2011)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please.



Thanks Scizor! I'll take all three.


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 6, 2011)

Any good Kakashi avatars?


----------



## Scizor (Nov 6, 2011)

Santoryu said:


> Any good Kakashi avatars?



​
Rep if taking, please.


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 6, 2011)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please.



Taking these 2, thanks.


----------



## Vice (Nov 6, 2011)

More Batman avatars please?


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 6, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Kyouko or Sayaka
> 
> Heather Morris , Brittana
> 
> ...



  .


----------



## Narsha (Nov 6, 2011)

Sasori avatars please?


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 6, 2011)

EpicBroFist said:


> Anything with Rikku or Tidus  :33



Anyone


----------



## Scizor (Nov 7, 2011)

Narsha said:


> Sasori avatars please?



​
rep if taking, please.



EpicBroFist said:


> Anyone



​
Rep if taking, please.



Vice said:


> More Batman avatars please?



​
Rep if taking, please.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Nov 7, 2011)

any Akasha, the Queen of Pain (in dota 2) Sets, Avatars?


----------



## Narsha (Nov 7, 2011)

Scizor said:


> ​
> rep if taking, please.



Thank you for your time


----------



## Vice (Nov 7, 2011)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please.



Thank you.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 7, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> sexy zoro avatars please .



                  .


----------



## Scizor (Nov 7, 2011)

MEIzukage said:


> any Akasha, the Queen of Pain (in dota 2) Sets, Avatars?





Rep if taking, please.



BrightlyGoob said:


> .





Rep if taking, please.


----------



## Diddy (Nov 7, 2011)

Quality Sasuke avatars?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 7, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Rep if taking, please.


 
thanks             ^^


----------



## Scizor (Nov 7, 2011)

サスサク said:


> Quality Sasuke avatars?



​
Rep if taking, please ^^



BrightlyGoob said:


> thanks             ^^



No problem.


----------



## santanico (Nov 7, 2011)

Nia & Simon avatars (guren lagann) please?


----------



## Scizor (Nov 7, 2011)

Starr said:


> Nia & Simon avatars (guren lagann) please?



​
Rep if taking, please


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 7, 2011)

Scizor.. Always too late.



Starr said:


> Nia & Simon avatars (guren lagann) please?


----------



## Jason Brody (Nov 7, 2011)

MLP:FIM Rarity avatars/sigs please? :3


----------



## Scizor (Nov 7, 2011)

Jayjangle said:


> MLP:FIM Rarity avatars/sigs please? :3





Rep if taking, please.


----------



## santanico (Nov 7, 2011)

Scizor said:


> ​



lovely thank you

 omigosh thanks

damn I gotta spread before repping you both xD


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 7, 2011)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please.



Thank you, good sir


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Nov 7, 2011)

Any Akira avys or sigs? Please?


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 7, 2011)

> Kyouko or Sayaka
> 
> Heather Morris , Brittana
> 
> ...





come on


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 7, 2011)

Kagura said:


> come on



​


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 7, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> ​



i love them all  thanks kat


----------



## Diddy (Nov 7, 2011)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please ^^



Thanks a lot


----------



## Scizor (Nov 8, 2011)

Wheeler said:


> Any Akira avys or sigs? Please?



​
Rep if taking, please.



EpicBroFist said:


> Thank you, good sir





サスサク said:


> Thanks a lot



No problem at all


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Nov 8, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Rep if taking, please.



thanks!


----------



## Siesta 410 (Nov 8, 2011)

please any set of hazama from blazblue :33 and thank you


----------



## Scizor (Nov 8, 2011)

Siesta 410 said:


> please any set of hazama from blazblue :33 and thank you



​
Rep if taking, please.


----------



## Siesta 410 (Nov 8, 2011)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please.


 OMG is awesome  thank you and rep


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Nov 8, 2011)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please.
> 
> 
> ...



This is friggin' awesome! Thank-you, Scizor.
Kaneda for the win!


----------



## Vice (Nov 8, 2011)

Kenpachi and Zoro sets?


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 8, 2011)

Vice said:


> Kenpachi and Zoro sets?






Rep & cred if taking​


----------



## Vice (Nov 8, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> Rep & cred if taking​



Sweet. Thanks.


----------



## Jason Brody (Nov 9, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Rep if taking, please.



Thanks so much!


----------



## MystKaos (Nov 9, 2011)

Dark_Ninja_X said:


> Ritsuka [Loveless] 150x150 avi's and/or sigs.
> 
> please and thank you. :33



Anyone? D:


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 9, 2011)

Any quality *Solid snake* stocks or avatars (not old Snake or Big boss)


----------



## Scizor (Nov 9, 2011)

Dark_Ninja_X said:


> Anyone? D:



​
Rep if taking please.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 9, 2011)

HIGH QUALITY
Takakura Kamba avas 150x150.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 9, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> HIGH QUALITY
> Takakura Kamba avas 150x150.



​
Rep if taking, please.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 9, 2011)

quality IU ava/sets with dotted border?


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 10, 2011)

Cute Japanese or Korean girl avis?


----------



## Scizor (Nov 10, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Cute Japanese or Korean girl avis?



​
Rep if taking, please.


----------



## Vice (Nov 10, 2011)

More Kenpachi stuff please?


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 10, 2011)

Rumour Has It / Someone Like You mush up avas PLEASEEEEEE


SANTANA AND BRITTANY FACES


----------



## Scizor (Nov 10, 2011)

Vice said:


> More Kenpachi stuff please?



​
Rep if taking, please


----------



## Dash (Nov 10, 2011)

Any 24 stuff?


----------



## Vice (Nov 10, 2011)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please



Taking all of these. Dude's a badass friend.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 10, 2011)

Looking for any Kūgo Ginjō related avatars (images or gifs).


----------



## Scizor (Nov 10, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Looking for any Kūgo Ginjō related avatars (images or gifs).



​
Rep if taking, please.


----------



## Vice (Nov 11, 2011)

Crazy Gaara sets?


----------



## Akitō (Nov 11, 2011)

Does anyone have any Cloud Strife avatars?


----------



## Oturan (Nov 12, 2011)

anything ranma1/2? :33


----------



## Seph (Nov 13, 2011)

Looking for Itachi dps. Will rep for each I take!!


----------



## Scizor (Nov 13, 2011)

Vice said:


> Crazy Gaara sets?



​

Rep if taking, please.



Akitō said:


> Does anyone have any Cloud Strife avatars?



​
Rep if taking, please.



Shounen Ai said:


> anything ranma1/2?



​
Rep if taking, please.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 13, 2011)

*Double post due to image amount limit per post*​


Sephiran said:


> Looking for Itachi dps. Will rep for each I take!!



​
Rep if taking, please.

Edit: 7000th post =P


----------



## Kyousuke (Nov 13, 2011)

Any good Fate/Zero sets with Saber?


----------



## Oturan (Nov 13, 2011)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please.




thks ^^ but I'm afraid they're not what I'm looking for but I'll rep you anyways.


----------



## Seph (Nov 13, 2011)

Scizor said:


>



Taking and repping twice!


----------



## Vice (Nov 13, 2011)

Scizor said:


> ​
> 
> Rep if taking, please.



Thanks            .


----------



## mali (Nov 14, 2011)

Homestuck, preferably dog-tier Jade or god -tier Vriska.


----------



## Siesta 410 (Nov 14, 2011)

please  any set of Jedah  from DarkStalkers and thank you :3


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 14, 2011)

Zooey Daeschenl/New Girl avatars.


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 14, 2011)

Any good Zelda skyward sword

avatars/sigs/stocks etc


----------



## santanico (Nov 15, 2011)

Ed Westwick avatars? and/or Chuck & Blair (gossip girl) pleeease?


----------



## Lmao (Nov 15, 2011)

Starr said:


> Ed Westwick avatars? and/or Chuck & Blair (gossip girl) pleeease?


 

:3


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 15, 2011)

Requesting Interstella 5555 avatars. Thanks in advance.


----------



## santanico (Nov 15, 2011)

Lmao said:


> :3



dfgdhfdhlfdklkl thank you


----------



## vampiredude (Nov 15, 2011)

Any Invisible gentleman(or just invisible man) sig/avy?


----------



## andrea (Nov 15, 2011)

Jerusalem said:


> Zooey Daeschenl/New Girl avatars.





Please rep if using :33


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 15, 2011)

Tsukishima from bleach. Manganese panels are fine. Rep and credit thank you.


----------



## Soul King (Nov 16, 2011)

Ulquiorra Sigs?


----------



## Scizor (Nov 16, 2011)

Grimmjow said:


> Tsukishima from bleach. Manganese panels are fine. Rep and credit thank you.



​
Rep if taking, please. 



vampiredude said:


> Any Invisible gentleman(or just invisible man) sig/avy?



​
Rep if taking, please.


----------



## Hariti (Nov 16, 2011)

Claire Holt/Rebekah(The Vampire Diaries) avatars?


----------



## Kyousuke (Nov 16, 2011)

Kyousuke said:


> Any good Saber sets from Fate/stay night or Zero?


:33                              .


----------



## Seph (Nov 16, 2011)

Looking for Chiaki from Minami-ke! Will rep for each!


----------



## Vampire Princess (Nov 17, 2011)

Vampire Knight set?


----------



## Plush (Nov 18, 2011)

Sephiran said:


> Looking for Chiaki from Minami-ke! Will rep for each!





*:3*
​


----------



## Seph (Nov 18, 2011)

Plush said:


> *:3*
> ​



AHHHH SUPER CUTE TAKING


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 18, 2011)

Tsukuyo (Gintama) avatars 150x150...?


----------



## Migooki (Nov 18, 2011)

Gasai Yuno from Mirai Nikki, please~


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 19, 2011)

Liverbird said:


> Requesting Interstella 5555 avatars. Thanks in advance.





10char


----------



## fraj (Nov 19, 2011)

Requesting awesome Video game stocks please, posters preferably or just their CD covers. 

Great quality of course

Thanks


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 19, 2011)

Tom Riddle avis, please (fanart or anime style art please).


----------



## Hariti (Nov 19, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Tom Riddle avis, please (fanart or anime style art please).




Tell me if you want a border.


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 19, 2011)

I need dem Godzilla sets please (the japanese ones, not the fagass American Godzilla)


----------



## Plush (Nov 19, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> Tsukuyo (Gintama) avatars 150x150...?






:33​


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 19, 2011)

Plush said:


> :33​



TSUKUYO! 

asdfghjkl;' omg omg omg yay ily so much right now 
i think i need to spread damn it


----------



## Delicious (Nov 19, 2011)

Flan (Katekyo Hitman Reborn!) avatars 150x150


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 20, 2011)

Hariti said:


> Tell me if you want a border.



I love you  Thank you.


----------



## Gold Roger (Nov 20, 2011)

Luffy One Piece avatars please


----------



## Mαri (Nov 20, 2011)

Any more Panty avatars?


----------



## Laix (Nov 20, 2011)

Ellie Goulding avatars/sigs/sets?  will rep & cred.


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 20, 2011)

Fi (Zelda skyward sword) avatars.


----------



## Selva (Nov 21, 2011)

MiGOOKi said:


> Gasai Yuno from Mirai Nikki, please~


 





Inuyasha said:


> Luffy One Piece avatars please


 



Santoryu said:


> Fi (Zelda skyward sword) avatars.


 

I couldn't find that many good stocks >.<


----------



## Selva (Nov 21, 2011)

Delicious said:


> Flan (Katekyo Hitman Reborn!) avatars 150x150 /ano


 



Laix said:


> Ellie Goulding avatars/sigs/sets? /ano will rep & cred.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 21, 2011)

Again...Death the Kid avas...pretty please...


----------



## Hariti (Nov 21, 2011)

Mαri said:


> Any more Panty avatars?


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 21, 2011)

Selva said:


> I couldn't find that many good stocks >.<



I was having the same problem 

but thanks


----------



## Laix (Nov 21, 2011)

Selva said:


>



those are beautiful, thank you Selva


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 21, 2011)

Brittana *(look up youtube type SL eelg  )* 

150x200


----------



## Mαri (Nov 21, 2011)

Thankyou        ~


----------



## Plush (Nov 21, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> Again...Death the Kid avas...pretty please...








*:3*

​


----------



## Arcuya (Nov 21, 2011)

Anime girl Avas/sigs/sets ? 

Thanks x


----------



## Siesta 410 (Nov 21, 2011)

any gilgamesh avatar fron fate/zero size 120x200 and 125x125 thank you :33


----------



## Oturan (Nov 21, 2011)

any ranma1/2 avas? :33


----------



## santanico (Nov 21, 2011)

Any *X* (the anime or manga) avatars?  specifically Kamui


----------



## Selva (Nov 22, 2011)

Siesta 410 said:


> any gilgamesh avatar fron fate/zero size 120x200 and 125x125 thank you /33








120x200:
, , , , , , ​


----------



## Selva (Nov 22, 2011)

Shounen Ai said:


> any ranma1/2 avas? /33










I still have the stocks, so let me know if you need a resize.​


----------



## Selva (Nov 22, 2011)

Starr said:


> Any *X* (the anime or manga) avatars? /ano specifically Kamui



​


----------



## Vice (Nov 22, 2011)

Skyward Sword sets please.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 22, 2011)

Plush said:


> *:3*
> 
> ​



OMG I LOVE YOU SO MUCH ;A;

Is this KiMa I see?


----------



## santanico (Nov 22, 2011)

Selva said:


> ​



 iluvu              .


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 22, 2011)

Requesting Interstella 5555 avatars, again.


----------



## Oturan (Nov 22, 2011)

Selva said:


> I still have the stocks, so let me know if you need a resize.​




thank you!
too many images. I can't add them all in my quote :/
repped.


----------



## Emo_Princess (Nov 23, 2011)

Emo girl and tattoo chick icons? :33


----------



## Metaro (Nov 23, 2011)

Any black and white  or gray  Itachi Uchiha set  from manga panels from Naruto Shippuuden (specially the ones he goes blind) please ): ?


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 23, 2011)

Any avatars, signatures, and/or sets from *Guyver* would be great.


----------



## Choutarou (Nov 23, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> Any avatars, signatures, and/or sets from *Guyver* would be great.



Here you go, mate:



If you need/want a larger size, just let me know.


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 23, 2011)

Choutarou said:


> Here you go, mate:
> 
> 
> 
> If you need/want a larger size, just let me know.


Those look great.

I'd like them in 150x150 resolution, please.


----------



## Siesta 410 (Nov 23, 2011)

Selva said:


> 120x200:
> , , , , , , ​


oh  tank you  is awesome :33


----------



## Choutarou (Nov 23, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> Those look great.
> 
> I'd like them in 150x150 resolution, please.



No problem; fixed it right up.


----------



## Sima (Nov 24, 2011)

Laguna Loire avas please


----------



## Choutarou (Nov 24, 2011)

Sima said:


> Laguna Loire avas please


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Nov 24, 2011)

Any Earthbound avys or sigs?


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 24, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Brittana *(look up youtube type SL eelg  )*
> 
> 150x200



                 .


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 24, 2011)

Choutarou said:


> No problem; fixed it right up.


Thank you.


----------



## Vice (Nov 24, 2011)

Vice said:


> Skyward Sword sets please.


----------



## Laix (Nov 24, 2011)

Pam (from True Blood) avatars please, 150 x 200.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 24, 2011)

quality IU avas, please o3o <3.


----------



## Sima (Nov 24, 2011)

Choutarou said:


>



thanks so much


----------



## Siesta 410 (Nov 25, 2011)

any Ushiromiya battler avatar fron Umineko no naku koro ni  size 120x200 and 125x125 thank you :33


----------



## Seph (Nov 25, 2011)

Any dps of the Haruhi girls (Mikuru, Haruhi and Yuki) please!

Any dps of Ukitake from Bleach please!


----------



## Choutarou (Nov 25, 2011)

Siesta 410 said:


> any Ushiromiya battler avatar fron Umineko no naku koro ni  size 120x200 and 125x125 thank you :33



Here you go:


----------



## Choutarou (Nov 25, 2011)

Sephiran said:


> Any dps of the Haruhi girls (Mikuru, Haruhi and Yuki) please!
> 
> Any dps of Ukitake from Bleach please!


----------



## Motochika (Nov 25, 2011)

Edo Tensei Madara Uchiha Sets? Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaasssssssse


----------



## Choutarou (Nov 26, 2011)

Motochika said:


> Edo Tensei Madara Uchiha Sets? Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaasssssssse


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Nov 26, 2011)

Wheeler said:


> Any Earthbound avys or sigs?



Pretty please on sugar on top?


----------



## Mirrow (Nov 26, 2011)

Requesting any and all One Piece avatars


----------



## Seph (Nov 26, 2011)

Choutarou said:


>



MINE

Repped.


----------



## Shichibukai (Nov 26, 2011)

Any Rush Sykes from The Last Remnant sets/avas? I'll love you forever.. Thanks!


----------



## Metaro (Nov 26, 2011)

Metaro said:


> Any black and white  or gray  Itachi Uchiha set from manga panels form Naruto Shippuuden (specially the ones he goes blind)  please ): ?



please .....


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 26, 2011)

> Brittana (look up youtube type SL eelg )
> 
> 150x200



     .


----------



## Choutarou (Nov 26, 2011)

Shichibukai said:


> Any Rush Sykes from The Last Remnant sets/avas? I'll love you forever.. Thanks!


----------



## Raizen (Nov 26, 2011)

Kagura said:


> .


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 26, 2011)

i was asking for gifs


----------



## Shichibukai (Nov 26, 2011)

Choutarou said:


>



This is actually exactly what I had in mind. Thank you so much.


----------



## Vash (Nov 26, 2011)

Comic Gambit avatars?


----------



## andrea (Nov 26, 2011)

Metaro said:


> please .....



I hope this is what you had in mind 





Please rep if using. Cred would be nice too


----------



## Metaro (Nov 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _ And you used Blue , my favorite!!_ 







It's perfection , thank you


----------



## Choutarou (Nov 27, 2011)

Doctor said:


> Requesting any and all One Piece avatars


----------



## Choutarou (Nov 27, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> Comic Gambit avatars?


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 27, 2011)

Liverbird said:


> Requesting Interstella 5555 avatars, again.



                .


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 27, 2011)

Liverbird said:


> .


----------



## KohZa (Nov 27, 2011)

final fantasy type-0 character avatar?


----------



## Scizor (Nov 27, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> final fantasy type-0 character avatar?



​
Rep if taking, please.


----------



## KohZa (Nov 27, 2011)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please.


hmm guess i'll take this one.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 27, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


>



Thanks a bunch!

Will use soon


----------



## Vice (Nov 27, 2011)

Comic Batman avatars.


----------



## Choutarou (Nov 27, 2011)

Vice said:


> Comic Batman avatars.


----------



## Vice (Nov 27, 2011)

Awesome, I'll take them all. Any chance I could get the last two 150x150 please?


----------



## Choutarou (Nov 27, 2011)

Sure thing.


----------



## Vice (Nov 27, 2011)

Awesome, thank you.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 27, 2011)

> Brittana giff avas (look up youtube type SL eelg )
> 
> 150x200



please


----------



## Scizor (Nov 27, 2011)

Steins;Gate avatars (150x150) with black/white borders (black on the sides/white in the middle, like the border on my current avatar), please.

Preferably  Okabe Rintarou and/or Makise Kurisu avatars.

Will rep, offc


----------



## Choutarou (Nov 27, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Steins;Gate avatars (150x150) with black/white borders (black on the sides/white in the middle, like the border on my current avatar), please.
> 
> Preferably  Okabe Rintarou and/or Makise Kurisu avatars.
> 
> Will rep, offc


----------



## Scizor (Nov 27, 2011)

Choutarou said:


>



Awesome!
Taking these, thanks! 

Will rep after spreading.


----------



## Vash (Nov 27, 2011)

Choutarou said:


>



Awesome, thanks dude 

24'd  Rep you later!


----------



## Vice (Nov 27, 2011)

150x150 Sharingan Sasuke avatars?


----------



## zetzume (Nov 28, 2011)

Len transparent  set  pleaseee. :3


----------



## Scizor (Nov 28, 2011)

Vice said:


> 150x150 Sharingan Sasuke avatars?



​
Rep if taking (rep & cred if taking the .gif), please.


----------



## Vice (Nov 28, 2011)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking (rep & cred if taking the .gif), please.



I don't want to sound like an ass, and I really apologize for this, but do you have any others perhaps?


----------



## Siesta 410 (Nov 28, 2011)

Choutarou said:


> Here you go:


 thank you


----------



## Scizor (Nov 28, 2011)

Vice said:


> I don't want to sound like an ass, and I really apologize for this, but do you have any others perhaps?



Yeah, those are quite old.
Sorry about that.

I made these for you, just now:

​
I hope you like these better.


----------



## Vice (Nov 28, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Yeah, those are quite old.
> Sorry about that.
> 
> I made these for you, just now:
> ...



Awesome, I'll take them.

Keep them uploaded so I can save them when I get home.


----------



## Nello (Nov 28, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn avas please 
Or anything chibi :33
Or both pek


----------



## Choutarou (Nov 28, 2011)

Colonello said:


> Katekyo Hitman Reborn avas please
> Or anything chibi
> Or both


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Nov 28, 2011)

Any Harley Quinn avys or sigs?


----------



## Choutarou (Nov 29, 2011)

Wheeler said:


> Any Harley Quinn avys or sigs?







*Edit:* Oo, amazing sig work there, Laix! I just finished these two:


----------



## Laix (Nov 29, 2011)

Wheeler said:


> Any Harley Quinn avys or sigs?


----------



## Nello (Nov 29, 2011)

Choutarou said:


>



They're amazing 
You're so awesome pek


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Nov 29, 2011)

@ Laix and Choutarou - Thank-you, for the lovely Miss. Quinn sets.  I love them all!


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 29, 2011)

Any* quality *Takasugi or Katsura (Gintama) avatars


----------



## Laix (Nov 30, 2011)

Final Fantasy XIII/XIII-2 avatars please?  150x200


----------



## Mαri (Nov 30, 2011)

Any Gosick sets? I'll rep double for some good Victorique ones.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 30, 2011)

Laix said:


> Final Fantasy XIII/XIII-2 avatars please?  150x200



​
Rep & cred if taking, please 



Mαri said:


> Any Gosick sets? I'll rep double for some good Victorique ones.



​
Rep & cred if taking, please


----------



## Mαri (Nov 30, 2011)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep & cred if taking, please



I'll take these. Thanks.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 30, 2011)

Zoro x Nami pl0x ~ <3


----------



## Vampire Princess (Nov 30, 2011)

Sakura with Sharingan set?


----------



## Scizor (Dec 1, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> Zoro x Nami pl0x ~ <3



​
Rep if taking, please.



Vampire Princess said:


> Sakura with Sharingan set?



​
Rep if taking, please.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 1, 2011)

Kagamine Rin Miku and Gumi avas dotted white borders 

mostly rocker types


----------



## Melodie (Dec 1, 2011)

Any Sasori(from naruto) avatars please?  150x150


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 1, 2011)

Santoryu said:


> Any* quality *Takasugi or Katsura (Gintama) avatars



                                         .


----------



## Scizor (Dec 1, 2011)

Melodie said:


> Any Sasori(from naruto) avatars please?  150x150



​
Rep if taking, please. 



Santoryu said:


> .



​
Rep if taking, please.


----------



## Melodie (Dec 1, 2011)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please.



Thanks  .


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 1, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Rep if taking, please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks                               .


----------



## Vampire Princess (Dec 1, 2011)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please.



Thanks so much!


----------



## Metaro (Dec 2, 2011)

Sets Of Itachi Uchiha Manga panels ( Naruto Shippuuden manga ), Please ?


----------



## Scizor (Dec 2, 2011)

Metaro said:


> Sets Of Itachi Uchiha Manga panels ( Naruto Shippuuden manga ), Please ?



​
Rep if taking, please.


----------



## Metaro (Dec 2, 2011)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please.


Taking this 
Thanky you!!


----------



## Hariti (Dec 2, 2011)

Santoryu said:


> .


Just rep if taking~

​


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 2, 2011)

Hariti said:


> Just rep if taking~
> 
> ​



 X10! thank you        .


----------



## santanico (Dec 2, 2011)

Avatars of Arashi and/or Subaru from X/1999 please


----------



## Emo_Princess (Dec 3, 2011)

Kuroshitsuji icons,Claude and Sebastian?


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 3, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Kagamine Rin Miku and Gumi avas dotted white borders
> 
> mostly rocker types



...........


----------



## Jason Brody (Dec 3, 2011)

Anything nice and sexy, yet artsy, that I could use (females, anime, preferably a naruto gal)?


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 3, 2011)

Requesting Steve Gerrard or anything Liverpool related avatars, thanks in advance


----------



## Sunako (Dec 3, 2011)

Any Skins related avatars?


----------



## Juli (Dec 3, 2011)

Starr said:


> Avatars of Arashi and/or Subaru from X/1999 please



X/1999


----------



## santanico (Dec 3, 2011)

omg  taking all of them, thank you so much jules


----------



## andrea (Dec 3, 2011)

Liverbird said:


> Requesting Steve Gerrard or anything Liverpool related avatars, thanks in advance



​
Just rep


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 4, 2011)

hails said:


> ​
> Just rep



Simply Fantastic


----------



## Laix (Dec 4, 2011)

Sunako said:


> Any Skins related avatars?



Assuming you're talking about the TV Show.
Just Rep if taking please.


----------



## Sunako (Dec 4, 2011)

Laix said:


> Assuming you're talking about the TV Show.
> Just Rep if taking please.



you're amazing. but i have to spread :3


----------



## Juli (Dec 4, 2011)

Kagura said:


> ...........



I have a few.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Dec 4, 2011)

Tsumugi (Gulty Crown) avas/sigs please..?


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 4, 2011)

Juli said:


> I have a few.



thanks Jules :33


----------



## Juli (Dec 4, 2011)

You're welcome. :33



Tsukuyo said:


> Tsumugi (Gulty Crown) avas/sigs please..?



Dohohoo..

There are only a few good stocks of her though. >_>



*too lazy to make sigs*


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Dec 4, 2011)

Any Tetsuo Shima (AKIRA) avys or sigs?


----------



## Soul King (Dec 4, 2011)

Any Adventure Time avatars? Pleaase.


----------



## Gold Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

Any Ulquiorra (Base or Segunda Etapa) sets?

 or

Any Luffy (Post Time Skip) sets?


----------



## Duffy (Dec 4, 2011)

any aaron rodgers avatars/sets?


----------



## Dum258 (Dec 4, 2011)

any picture of urahara + kakshi?


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 4, 2011)

And thou is time for me to ask thee, for the requisition of a signature/set of the Legendary Japanese Godzilla.

Or the new design of Bankai Ichigo/Ginjou please. Sigs preferably

Will give rep and credit


----------



## Shanoa (Dec 5, 2011)

Any Bayonetta and Dante Set? :33


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Dec 5, 2011)

Mewtwo avatar or set


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Dec 5, 2011)

Avatar, sig, set or even stock of an anime girl wearing either a Real Madrid, Arsenal, Roma or Spain national football/soccer team jersey. Can be any girl (Minus the pictures from zerochan) but preferably Ino, Hinata, Nami or Orihime please.

Will rep/ (An d give cred if you make it into an avy/sig).

Thank you in advance.:33


----------



## Laix (Dec 5, 2011)

_*Rep&Cred* please if taking. If not claimed within a week, I'll put it in giveaways._



JJ Demon said:


> Avatar, sig, set or even stock of an anime girl  wearing either a Real Madrid, Arsenal, Roma or Spain national  football/soccer team jersey. Can be any girl (Minus the pictures from  zerochan) but preferably Ino, Hinata, Nami or Orihime please.
> 
> Will rep/ (An d give cred if you make it into an avy/sig).
> 
> Thank you in advance.












sapphireninja said:


> Any Bayonetta and Dante Set?









Roronoa Zoro said:


> Mewtwo avatar or set


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Dec 5, 2011)

Laix said:


> _*Rep&Cred* please if taking. If not claimed within a week, I'll put it in giveaways._



thanks


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Dec 5, 2011)

Laix said:


> _*Rep&Cred* please if taking. If not claimed within a week, I'll put it in giveaways._


Thank you. Will rep and cred.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 5, 2011)

TittyNipple said:


> And thou is time for me to ask thee, for the requisition of a signature/set of the Legendary Japanese Godzilla.
> 
> Or the new design of Bankai Ichigo/Ginjou please. Sigs preferably
> 
> Will give rep and credit



Actually, you can also add a set of either Zekrom, Giratina, Deoxys, Palkia, Arceus or Charizard to the list of wants. Any of them shall


----------



## Scizor (Dec 5, 2011)

TittyNipple said:


> Actually, you can also add a set of either Zekrom, Giratina, Deoxys, Palkia, Arceus or Charizard to the list of wants. Any of them shall








​
Rep & cred if taking, please.


----------



## Soul King (Dec 5, 2011)

Soul King said:


> Any Adventure Time avatars? Pleaase.



Please, Pleaaase.


----------



## Shanoa (Dec 5, 2011)

Laix said:


> _*Rep&Cred* please if taking. If not claimed within a week, I'll put it in giveaways._



Thank you!
Rep and Credit of course!


----------



## Tsukuyo (Dec 6, 2011)

Juli said:


> Dohohoo..
> 
> There are only a few good stocks of her though. >_>
> 
> ...



OMG THANK YOU JUULLLIIII
omg yay


----------



## andrea (Dec 6, 2011)

Soul King said:


> Please, Pleaaase.


​ 
Hard to get something decent at this size


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 6, 2011)

Any good Gintama avatars        .


----------



## Juli (Dec 6, 2011)

Santoryu said:


> Any good Gintama avatars        .


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 6, 2011)

Juli said:


>



taking both of these, thanks     .


----------



## Melodie (Dec 6, 2011)

Any Shizune (from naruto) avatars? please


----------



## Juli (Dec 6, 2011)

Melodie said:


> Any Shizune (from naruto) avatars? please



Here you go. :3


----------



## Eternity (Dec 6, 2011)

Any epic Ramona Flowers (From Scott Pilgrim) sets? :33

Preferably some trans sig ones?


----------



## Melodie (Dec 6, 2011)

Juli said:


> Here you go. :3



Thanks! taking 'em :33


----------



## Soul King (Dec 7, 2011)

hails said:


> ​
> Hard to get something decent at this size



Taking, thank you!


----------



## Vice (Dec 7, 2011)

Anything that's both badass and Gaara.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 8, 2011)

Vice said:


> Anything that's both badass and Gaara.



​
Rep & cred if taking, please.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 8, 2011)

vocaloid rin or gumi


----------



## Vice (Dec 8, 2011)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep & cred if taking, please.



Awesome, thank you.


----------



## andrea (Dec 8, 2011)

Kagura said:


> vocaloid rin or gumi





Just rep if taking ​


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 8, 2011)

vocaloid rin or gumi

anymore


----------



## Eternity (Dec 8, 2011)

Eternity said:


> Any epic Ramona Flowers (From Scott Pilgrim) sets? :33
> 
> Preferably some trans sig ones?




       .


----------



## Vampire Princess (Dec 8, 2011)

Request challenge:

A horse set (with graphic, borders, effects,etc)


----------



## Gecka (Dec 8, 2011)

just need a quick resize for my sig


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m533/frajosg/Geckacomplete.png




 (within the 450 by 400 limits)


----------



## andrea (Dec 9, 2011)

Gecka said:


> just need a quick resize for my sig
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



​
No need for rep.


----------



## Bonney (Dec 9, 2011)

Was wondering if anyone has a couple of 125x125 Sasuke avatars that they'd allow me to use. Obviously will rep, but also will credit the you if you want me to.


----------



## andrea (Dec 9, 2011)

System said:


> Was wondering if anyone has a couple of 125x125 Sasuke avatars that they'd allow me to use. Obviously will rep, but also will credit the you if you want me to.





No need for rep, had these lying around on my HD.


----------



## Bonney (Dec 9, 2011)

hails said:


> No need for rep, had these lying around on my HD.



Awesome. Thank you very much


----------



## Billie (Dec 9, 2011)

Charlie Brown on Christmas Avy, please.


----------



## Gold Roger (Dec 9, 2011)

Any Byakuya Time Skip sets?


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 9, 2011)

good kakashi stocks                      .


----------



## EpicBroFist (Dec 9, 2011)

Santoryu said:


> good kakashi stocks                      .



Stock 1: 

Stock 2: 

Stock 3: 

Stock 4: 

Stock 5: 

I gave it a shot :3


----------



## Jason Brody (Dec 9, 2011)

Posted a while ago but no response; any sexy (female) avatars and/or sigs of any kind? Particularly Naruto, Vocaloid, or K-On!.


----------



## Vash (Dec 10, 2011)

Byakuya Kuchiki ava's?


----------



## zetzume (Dec 10, 2011)

Christmas Ava? :3


----------



## Vice (Dec 10, 2011)

I need some super, awesome, badass, amazing Kazekage Gaara stock.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 10, 2011)

Any history's strongest disciple, Avatars or sets?

Any of the Main or Semi-main cast will be fine.


----------



## santanico (Dec 11, 2011)

Vice said:


> I need some super, awesome, badass, amazing Kazekage Gaara stock.



best I can do


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 11, 2011)

could someone resize this too 150x200 with dotted and white borders


----------



## Sunako (Dec 11, 2011)

^I don't think the entire text can fit into a 150x200 avatar


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 11, 2011)

then use this one


----------



## santanico (Dec 11, 2011)

can someone please make these transparent? (get rid of the white background)


----------



## Jason Brody (Dec 11, 2011)

TittyNipple said:


> And thou is time for me to ask thee, for the requisition of a signature/set of the Legendary Japanese Godzilla.
> 
> Or the new design of Bankai Ichigo/Ginjou please. Sigs preferably
> 
> Will give rep and credit



Hey, I made you a sig. I'm in a little bit of a pinch so I can make the avatar a little later if that's cool :3


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 11, 2011)

Jayjangle said:


> Hey, I made you a sig. I'm in a little bit of a pinch so I can make the avatar a little later if that's cool :3



Nah bro that's fine. Thanks!


----------



## EpicBroFist (Dec 11, 2011)

Vice said:


> I need some super, awesome, badass, amazing Kazekage Gaara stock.



Stock 1: 

Stock 2: 

Stock 3: 

Stock 4: 

:3


----------



## Vash (Dec 11, 2011)

Kagura said:


> then use this one








Starr said:


> can someone please make these transparent? (get rid of the white background)



I gave it a shot


----------



## santanico (Dec 11, 2011)

it's wonderful, thank you


----------



## rice (Dec 11, 2011)

adventure time avys pwease :{D


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 12, 2011)

good Tsukuyo (Gintama) avatars please


----------



## andrea (Dec 12, 2011)

rice said:


> adventure time avys pwease :{D




Left over from a previous request:



Sorry but don't have the psd anymore and can't resize :<


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 12, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> I gave it a shot



saiyan thankyou


----------



## Vice (Dec 12, 2011)

Starr said:


> best I can do



Starr bby. I like the first one. If you have any more like that, would be awesome.



EpicBroFist said:


> Stock 1:
> 
> Stock 2:
> 
> ...



Sweet, thank you.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 12, 2011)

can someone make my ava slower?


----------



## lathia (Dec 12, 2011)

Can anyone add a dotted border to my avatar? 

Le thank you


----------



## Siesta 410 (Dec 12, 2011)

Any avatar of any mecha from Super robot wars OG size 120 x 200 and 125 x 125 thank you


----------



## Vash (Dec 12, 2011)

Kagura said:


> can someone make my ava slower?



I'll do it for you, but you really should be asking Scizor, since he made the ava for you 





lathia said:


> Can anyone add a dotted border to my avatar?
> 
> Le thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 12, 2011)

u must really love me :33


----------



## Shichibukai (Dec 13, 2011)

Can someone resize this? (to a suitable sig image size, please)


----------



## Scizor (Dec 14, 2011)

Kagura said:


> can someone make my ava slower?



You could've just asked me.



Shichibukai said:


> Can someone resize this? (to a suitable sig image size, please)


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 14, 2011)

can someone resize these into 150x200 avas dotted white borders 

the second one just the blond


----------



## Lmao (Dec 14, 2011)

Kagura said:


> can someone resize these into 150x200 avas dotted white borders
> 
> the second one just the blond


 

:3


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 14, 2011)

thanks but can ya fix the dots


----------



## Melodie (Dec 15, 2011)

Mei Terumi avatars please. :33


----------



## Scizor (Dec 15, 2011)

Melodie said:


> Mei Terumi avatars please. :33



​
Rep and cred if taking, please.


----------



## Melodie (Dec 15, 2011)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep and cred if taking, please.


Thanks! though it would be better to have non avy avatar though  .anyways i am fine with these


----------



## Zaeed (Dec 16, 2011)

Has anyone got a Chakra mode Naruto avatar I could use. 
Cheers.


----------



## Bonney (Dec 16, 2011)

Zaeed said:


> Has anyone got a Chakra mode Naruto avatar I could use.
> Cheers.



I have one that I'm probably never going to use again which I took from the giveaways thread. However Synn made it, so you will have to ask Synn if he would let you use it and rep him accordingly.


----------



## Zaeed (Dec 16, 2011)

System said:


> I have one that I'm probably never going to use again which I took from the giveaways thread. However Synn made it, so you will have to ask Synn if he would let you use it and rep him accordingly.



Synn gave me the all clear. So I'll be taking it. Thank you.


----------



## Emo_Princess (Dec 16, 2011)

Itachi and sasuke manga icons please~


----------



## Nello (Dec 16, 2011)

Does anyone have something christmasy and cute? 
But not anything perverted


----------



## Z (Dec 17, 2011)

Joker avatars


----------



## mali (Dec 17, 2011)

Vagabond avays.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Dec 17, 2011)

Lavi or Kanda avas plz (D.Gray-man)


----------



## Vash (Dec 17, 2011)

Danzo ava's?


----------



## Juli (Dec 17, 2011)

^




Mali said:


> Vagabond avays.







Tsukuyo said:


> Lavi or Kanda avas plz (D.Gray-man)


----------



## Tsukuyo (Dec 17, 2011)

Juli said:


>



OMFG I CAN'T BREATHE?
Oh my god, Juli...

gotta spread.


----------



## Eternity (Dec 17, 2011)

Any awesome Ramona Flowers sets? Or just avys?


----------



## Jason Brody (Dec 17, 2011)

Any Hoshii Miki (IdolM@ster) sets, ecchi related or otherwise? :3


----------



## Vash (Dec 17, 2011)

Juli said:


> ^



Thank you 

24'd, will rep later.


----------



## Juli (Dec 17, 2011)

You're welcome guys. <3



Eternity said:


> Any awesome Ramona Flowers sets? Or just avys?





Sorry..these are kinda terrible.  I couldn't find ANY good quality stocks. 



Jayjangle said:


> Any Hoshii Miki (IdolM@ster) sets, ecchi related or otherwise? :3




*Spoiler*: __ 




Not sure if this is what you wanted. >_>


----------



## Tsukuyo (Dec 17, 2011)

Jayjangle said:


> Any Hoshii Miki (IdolM@ster) sets, ecchi related or otherwise? :3



I thought I might do something as well


----------



## Jason Brody (Dec 17, 2011)

Juli said:


> You're welcome guys. <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much! it's gorgeous! Taking :3


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 17, 2011)

i've always found myself troubled finding stocks of hot bitches, or any of the sort; or perhaps expressive stocks to put into a graphic/most commonly an avatar. 
i am not picky about quality over all since i could easily sprinkle it with tricks so it doesn't look terrible, it could be low for all i give a darn for but not to the point it is extreme.

basically what i am interested for is hot stocks and 'expressive' stocks of female models/male models like the one in my current avatar?so either link me to it or give me a website where i could find marvelous stocks.

deviantart is a good place to search for, i'm aware, but i do respect a few artists that do not want their work put anywhere else or edited.

reps will be given if needed or desired.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 17, 2011)

anything brittana 

or gumi rin


----------



## Vampire Princess (Dec 17, 2011)

SasuSaku Christmas set?


----------



## zetzume (Dec 18, 2011)

Misaki and Usui  Christmas set please . <: 
I'm begging you. >:


----------



## Hariti (Dec 18, 2011)

*Quality* Yu Kanda(D.Gray-man) avatars?


----------



## andrea (Dec 18, 2011)

Vampire Princess said:


> SasuSaku Christmas set?







Please rep and cred if using. If you're especially nice, you can also credit the


----------



## Tsukuyo (Dec 18, 2011)

Hariti said:


> *Quality* Yu Kanda(D.Gray-man) avatars?


----------



## Tsukuyo (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## Hariti (Dec 18, 2011)

HOLY FUCK I FUCKING LOVE YOU.Taking the second batch as well.Thank you.


----------



## Gold Roger (Dec 18, 2011)

Ulquiorra Avy's or Set's?

Or how about Bleach in general Christmas Sets?

BTW I will rep!


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 19, 2011)

Katsura (Gintama) avatars- preferably I want him to look how he does in the series...


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 19, 2011)

Kagura said:


> anything brittana
> 
> or gumi rin



ohhhh come on


----------



## Siesta 410 (Dec 19, 2011)

Siesta 410 said:


> Any avatar of any mecha from Super robot wars OG size 120 x 200 and 125 x 125 thank you


 please


----------



## valerian (Dec 21, 2011)

Requesting Lion-O (2011 ver), Robin (Young Justice), Link (Skyward Sword) and Jack Skellington avies.


----------



## mali (Dec 21, 2011)

Juli said:


> ^



Thanks, Ill rep once im not 24'ed.


----------



## zetzume (Dec 21, 2011)

Avas of TaeMin? PLEAS PLEASE PLEASE.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Dec 22, 2011)

Profile pic to go with my username?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 23, 2011)

Christmas avatars 150x150.

Not people or people in hats or anything. Cool scenery, some neat text, or other Christmas-related things.


----------



## Boa Hancock (Dec 23, 2011)

Boa Hancock. Will Rep. :33


----------



## Hariti (Dec 23, 2011)

Paul Wesley avas or sets.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 23, 2011)

any Deidara Christmas avatars please? 






.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 23, 2011)

Any Star Wars sets?

Will rep and/or cred.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 24, 2011)

avatars of great thinkers and philosophers


----------



## andrea (Dec 24, 2011)

Does this count?


----------



## Jay. (Dec 24, 2011)

I need a stana claus beard transparent


----------



## mali (Dec 24, 2011)

J Cole or Drake avay


----------



## Lmao (Dec 24, 2011)

Jay. said:


> I need a stana claus beard transparent







Only ones i could find :3


----------



## Emo_Princess (Dec 24, 2011)

Hot female model avi's (No les )


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 24, 2011)

Requesting Daft Punk avatars, thanks in advance.


----------



## Calm (Dec 25, 2011)

Does anyone have any...

Thunder...THUNDER!...THUNDER CATSSSS HOOOOO (2011 reboot)!!!!! ava or sig or Lion-O, Cheetara, Tygra ?

thanks!


----------



## Hariti (Dec 26, 2011)

Hariti said:


> Paul Wesley avas or sets.



Anyone?


----------



## andrea (Dec 26, 2011)

Hariti said:


> Anyone?


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 26, 2011)

brittana or rin or gumi


----------



## Hariti (Dec 26, 2011)

Lysandra said:


>



Thanks.


----------



## Jena (Dec 26, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Any Star Wars sets?
> 
> Will rep and/or cred.



Cred if you use. Rep optional.





EDIT: I made a gif for tumblr that you're free to use if you want, but it has my tumblr url on it.


----------



## santanico (Dec 27, 2011)

Ed Westwick avatars, anyone?


----------



## Hariti (Dec 27, 2011)

Starr said:


> Ed Westwick avatars, anyone?


----------



## santanico (Dec 27, 2011)

purrrrr thankies


----------



## G (Dec 27, 2011)

Avatars of Hoshii Miki from Idolm@ster?


----------



## Oturan (Dec 27, 2011)

any eyeshield 21 avatars?


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Dec 27, 2011)

Any Sam Weir avys or sigs from Freaks and Geeks?


----------



## zetzume (Dec 28, 2011)

Make it transparent pleaaaaaaaaaaaseeeeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## andrea (Dec 28, 2011)

Lambdadelta said:


> Make it transparent pleaaaaaaaaaaaseeeeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## zetzume (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank youuu~~


----------



## Jason Brody (Dec 28, 2011)

G said:


> Avatars of Hoshii Miki from Idolm@ster?



Hope you like it ^^; I'm not in the most creative mood but I tried. If you don't like it I can make you another


----------



## Kei (Dec 28, 2011)

Ga Rei Zero Isayama Yomi avatars?


----------



## Raiden (Dec 28, 2011)

Boss Ray Charles avys?


----------



## Oturan (Dec 28, 2011)

any princess bride avas or gifs?


----------



## santanico (Dec 29, 2011)

anri from durarara!


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 30, 2011)

Liverbird said:


> Requesting Daft Punk avatars, thanks in advance.



Anyone?


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 30, 2011)

Good Izaya orihara avatars (Durarara)


----------



## Scizor (Dec 30, 2011)

Santoryu said:


> Good Izaya orihara avatars (Durarara)



​
Rep and cred if taking, please.


----------



## Hariti (Dec 30, 2011)

Phoebe Tonkin/Faye Chamberlain(The Secret Circle) avatars anyone?


----------



## Jena (Dec 30, 2011)

Hariti said:


> Phoebe Tonkin/Faye Chamberlain(The Secret Circle) avatars anyone?



Cred if you use.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 30, 2011)

Kagura said:


> brittana or rin or gumi



ohhh come on


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 31, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Rep and cred if taking, please. ​




thanks                              .​


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jan 1, 2012)

Wheeler said:


> Any Sam Weir avys or sigs from Freaks and Geeks?



Anyone? Please....


----------



## Soul King (Jan 3, 2012)

Any Toshiro or Shinji(With the shorter hair) stuff?


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 3, 2012)

Liverbird said:


> Anyone?


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 3, 2012)

Shiki Misaki [the world ends with you] avatars? :33


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 3, 2012)

Awesome, thanks a bunch!


----------



## Vice (Jan 3, 2012)

Piccolo avatars please.


----------



## Hariti (Jan 3, 2012)

Vice said:


> Piccolo avatars please.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 3, 2012)

Stripped era Christina Aguilera


----------



## santanico (Jan 3, 2012)

Anri from Durarara!!


----------



## Fear (Jan 3, 2012)

Kratos from God of War.

150x200, please.


----------



## Emo_Princess (Jan 4, 2012)

Britney spears gif avi's.


----------



## Anjo (Jan 4, 2012)

Anything Homestuck? Preferably of Dave Strider, Karkat Vantas, Sollux Captor, Eridan Ampora, John Egbert, or yaoi parings of any of the above mentioned?

(Parings if you don't mind.. *Sollux/Karkat ..Sollux/Eridan.. Karkat/John.. John/Dave*)

Senior size only please?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 4, 2012)

Requesting an Itachi set                          .


----------



## Yoko (Jan 4, 2012)

Requesting a Kakashi avatar.


----------



## Oturan (Jan 4, 2012)

anyone have any harry potter sets?


----------



## andrea (Jan 5, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Requesting an Itachi set                          .



I have one. If you take it please rep and cred. You can also cred the .


​


----------



## Scizor (Jan 5, 2012)

Monkey D Luffy avatars with dotted borders, please. 

Will rep & cred


----------



## Hariti (Jan 5, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Monkey D Luffy avatars with dotted borders, please.
> 
> Will rep & cred


----------



## Scizor (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 5, 2012)

for god sake gumi rin miku vocaloid or brittana cartoon or real life


----------



## Sera (Jan 5, 2012)

Yokokorama said:


> Requesting a Kakashi avatar.


----------



## blackfire96 (Jan 5, 2012)

any kurama or hiei avy's/sets? 

will rep and cred :33


----------



## kyochi (Jan 6, 2012)

hmmmmmmmmmmmm 


Chachi Gonzales?


----------



## Shozan (Jan 6, 2012)

sup guys, maybe my request would be weird but i just want to know if someone can find this icon but bigger!


----------



## Delicious (Jan 6, 2012)

Kaoru Hanayama said:


> sup guys, maybe my request would be weird but i just want to know if someone can find this icon but bigger!


Here you go


----------



## Santoryu (Jan 6, 2012)

Good Ryougi Shiki avatars.

Good Lelouch avatars.


----------



## Jena (Jan 6, 2012)

Kagura said:


> for god sake gumi rin miku vocaloid or brittana cartoon or real life


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 6, 2012)

^ dotted white borders and where ready to take


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 6, 2012)

i'm to lazy to make a new one:

requesting ulzzang (male or female) signatures please.


----------



## Jena (Jan 6, 2012)

Kagura said:


> ^ dotted white borders and where ready to take





Let me know if you want the border to be more noticeable.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 6, 2012)

umm could you ad dots ill rep you  twice


----------



## Jena (Jan 6, 2012)

Kagura said:


> umm could you ad dots ill rep you  twice



Either of these work for you?


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 6, 2012)

thank you


----------



## Soul King (Jan 7, 2012)

Soul King said:


> Any Toshiro or Shinji(after leaving Gotei 13) stuff?



^.^-^^'...


----------



## kyochi (Jan 8, 2012)

Uhm, Chachi Gonzales avatars?


----------



## Juli (Jan 8, 2012)

Soul King said:


> ^.^-^^'...



Sorry, I would have done yours but I don't read Bleach and don't know what time you are referring to. :<



Kyochi said:


> Uhm, Chachi Gonzales avatars?



mad<3



Stocks were all crappy quality.


----------



## Santoryu (Jan 8, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Good Ryougi Shiki avatars.
> 
> Good Lelouch avatars.



                                                  .


----------



## Uzumaki Goku (Jan 8, 2012)

Can I get a Goku(Frieza Saga) avatar...


----------



## kyochi (Jan 8, 2012)

Juli said:


> mad<3
> 
> 
> 
> Stocks were all crappy quality.



It's okay, these are perfect.  Thank you so much Juli.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 8, 2012)

Uzumaki Goku said:


> Can I get a Goku(Frieza Saga) avatar...







I know you didn't ask for it but I threw in a sig anyway =P


----------



## Uzumaki Goku (Jan 8, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> I know you didn't ask for it but I threw in a sig anyway =P



Fuck YEEAAAAAAAHHHHHH!! Thanks... 
Repped.


----------



## Soul King (Jan 8, 2012)

Juli said:


> Sorry, I would have done yours but I don't read Bleach and don't know what time you are referring to. :<



Thanks, but it's fine. ^-^


----------



## Jellal Fernandes (Jan 9, 2012)

Can I get a thief king Bakura avatar? 150x150


----------



## zetzume (Jan 9, 2012)

Please. Resize this to 150x150


----------



## Hariti (Jan 9, 2012)

Lambdadelta said:


> Please. Resize this to 150x150


----------



## zetzume (Jan 9, 2012)

Thank youuu!!. <3


----------



## Soul King (Jan 9, 2012)

Any cute bunny avatars? Haha.


----------



## Sima (Jan 9, 2012)

Grell Sutcliff avas and sigs.

or Grell x Sebastian, either will do c:


----------



## Motochika (Jan 10, 2012)

Any Admiral Kizaru sets?


----------



## Laix (Jan 12, 2012)

Any Ellie Goulding avatars please? 150 x 200. Will Rep&Cred :33


----------



## αce (Jan 12, 2012)

Aokiji or Shaman King sets?


----------



## andrea (Jan 12, 2012)

Laix said:


> Any Ellie Goulding avatars please? 150 x 200. Will Rep&Cred :33


----------



## Z (Jan 12, 2012)

Superman (comics) avatars please.


----------



## Ghai (Jan 12, 2012)

any avatars of Emma Stone, please.

i'm suffering from Jim Carrey's disease


----------



## Hariti (Jan 13, 2012)

Z said:


> Superman (comics) avatars please.


----------



## andrea (Jan 13, 2012)

fecal excrement said:


> any avatars of Emma Stone, please.
> 
> i'm suffering from Jim Carrey's disease


----------



## Laix (Jan 13, 2012)

Lysandra said:


>



BEAUTIFUL 

Thank you so much


----------



## blackfire96 (Jan 13, 2012)

blackfire96 said:


> any kurama or hiei avy's/sets?
> 
> will rep and cred :33



^ pretty please


----------



## Oturan (Jan 13, 2012)

anything beelzebub?


----------



## master9738 (Jan 13, 2012)

Heat sets? D wade, LeBron, and C Bosh 
or Laker sets? Kobe + Pau Gasol/Andrew Bynum or anything along the lines


----------



## Yαriko (Jan 14, 2012)

can someone make me a few small pictures transparent?
like really small, but i need them as logos
i will provide them ofc

pleaaaaseee


----------



## Kαrin (Jan 14, 2012)

Sasuke manga avis, please? :33


----------



## Fraust (Jan 14, 2012)

Derrick Rose por favor?


----------



## 666 (Jan 14, 2012)

​
Rep and Cred, pls. : D


----------



## Sima (Jan 14, 2012)

Sima said:


> Grell Sutcliff avas and sigs.
> 
> or Grell x Sebastian, either will do c:



........:33


----------



## santanico (Jan 14, 2012)

Yαriko said:


> can someone make me a few small pictures transparent?
> like really small, but i need them as logos
> i will provide them ofc
> 
> pleaaaaseee



what'd you need?


----------



## Yαriko (Jan 14, 2012)

Starr said:


> what'd you need?



i need some transparency on this


----------



## santanico (Jan 14, 2012)

okay, I'll do it for ya :3


----------



## Yαriko (Jan 14, 2012)

thanks you!!!


----------



## santanico (Jan 14, 2012)

if the last one looks like it has too much white still, I'll be more than glad to fix it


----------



## Oturan (Jan 14, 2012)

anything ed edd n eddy? :33


----------



## santanico (Jan 14, 2012)

Kαrin said:


> Sasuke manga avis, please? :33


----------



## Delicious (Jan 15, 2012)

Ginjo manga avatars


----------



## santanico (Jan 15, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Ginjo manga avatars


----------



## Kαrin (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 15, 2012)

I want a bleach set with Ichigo, or Chad. I want it to be pretty to the eye. rep will be given, but...my rep won't do much.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 15, 2012)

brittana (glee)

rin gumi please


----------



## Oturan (Jan 15, 2012)

can someone trans these SP characters? I want them each to become avas. The colors in the background included, please .Will rep.

avas: senior


----------



## Delicious (Jan 15, 2012)

thank you! 
could you also make an avy out of ?


----------



## santanico (Jan 15, 2012)

Sure :33 did you want those avatars re-sized?




Oturan said:


> can someone trans these SP characters? I want them each to become avas. The colors in the background included, please .Will rep.
> 
> avas: senior


no rep :33


----------



## sasusaku fan girl (Jan 15, 2012)

any team 7 (from naruto) avatars


----------



## Fraust (Jan 15, 2012)

Steins;Gate and/or Derrick Rose and/or the Green Ranger? please


----------



## Oturan (Jan 15, 2012)

Starr said:


> Sure :33 did you want those avatars re-sized?
> 
> 
> 
> no rep :33



thks! taking :3


----------



## santanico (Jan 15, 2012)

Delicious said:


> could you also make an avy out of ?


----------



## Delicious (Jan 15, 2012)

thank you so much


----------



## Santoryu (Jan 15, 2012)

good Shakugan no shana avatars


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 16, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Steins;Gate and/or Derrick Rose and/or the Green Ranger? please





didn't find a good Green Ranger stock to work with.


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 16, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> good Shakugan no shana avatars


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 16, 2012)

sasusaku fan girl said:


> any team 7 (from naruto) avatars


----------



## Hariti (Jan 16, 2012)

Joseph Morgan avatars and/or sigs please.:33


----------



## andrea (Jan 16, 2012)

Hariti said:


> Joseph Morgan avatars and/or sigs please.:33



I gave it a shot. Please rep&cred if taking the sig :33

​


----------



## Hariti (Jan 16, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> I gave it a shot. Please rep&cred if taking the sig :33
> 
> ​



AKHDJGUIDJB I LOVE YOU Thanks.:33


----------



## Fin (Jan 16, 2012)

New York Giants/Eli Manning sets?


----------



## G (Jan 16, 2012)

I want a profile picture and avatar of a *GUY WEARING GLASSES.* with dotted borders
not real, just anime


----------



## Fraust (Jan 16, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


> didn't find a good Green Ranger stock to work with.



Oh yeah, taking that ish.  Thanks and rep


----------



## blackfire96 (Jan 16, 2012)

blackfire96 said:


> any kurama or hiei avy's/sets?
> 
> will rep and cred :33





blackfire96 said:


> ^ pretty please





   .


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 16, 2012)

Change my mind, I just want an Ichigo set.


----------



## Santoryu (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks                                   :3


----------



## Oturan (Jan 16, 2012)

can someone resize these?
I want them to be junior sized instead of senior. Will rep. :33


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 16, 2012)

ssj2 gohan.


----------



## Sima (Jan 16, 2012)

Sebastian Michaelis avatars? please?


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 16, 2012)

Fin said:


> New York Giants/Eli Manning sets?








G said:


> I want a profile picture and avatar of a *GUY WEARING GLASSES.* with dotted borders
> not real, just anime


here's your Megane-kun:


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 17, 2012)

Kagura said:


> brittana (glee)
> 
> rin gumi please



good please also dotted white borders


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 17, 2012)

blackfire96 said:


> any kurama or hiei avy's/sets?
> 
> will rep and cred :33








*Spoiler*: _different border_


----------



## santanico (Jan 17, 2012)

Oturan said:


> can someone resize these?
> I want them to be junior sized instead of senior. Will rep. :33



you said senior


----------



## G (Jan 17, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


> here's your Megane-kun:



Thanks!


----------



## G (Jan 17, 2012)

Can you make this 150x150


----------



## blackfire96 (Jan 17, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _different border_


your amazing  i love thank for it too, will rep after i spread and cred


----------



## Uzumaki Goku (Jan 17, 2012)

Super Saiyan 3 Goku with the lighting effect. Please & Thank You.


----------



## Oturan (Jan 17, 2012)

Starr said:


> you said senior



thks. repped.


----------



## santanico (Jan 17, 2012)

Sima said:


> Sebastian Michaelis avatars? please?


----------



## Sima (Jan 17, 2012)

Thank you dearie :33


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 17, 2012)

G said:


> Can you make this 150x150


----------



## Kurou (Jan 18, 2012)

Any Ushiromiya Battler Avy's?


150x150 would be great


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 18, 2012)

> brittana (glee)
> 
> rin gumi please
> god please also dotted white borders



OH COME ON PLEASE SOME AVAS


----------



## Hariti (Jan 18, 2012)

NMG said:


> Any Ushiromiya Battler Avy's?
> 
> 
> 150x150 would be great


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 18, 2012)

Kagura said:


> OH COME ON PLEASE SOME AVAS


alright alright..


----------



## Sunako (Jan 18, 2012)

Some Skins avatars from gen 3? :33


----------



## Eternity (Jan 18, 2012)

Any naruto x Kurama avys? :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 18, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


> alright alright..



thank you  

also could anyone make this into a 150x200 ava


----------



## andrea (Jan 18, 2012)

Kagura said:


> also could anyone make this into a 150x200 ava


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 18, 2012)

24d but thank yu


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 18, 2012)

Rookies sets (manga)


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 18, 2012)

Lysandra said:


>




could you put it to 341.8 kb or lower


----------



## Melodie (Jan 18, 2012)

Mei terumi avatars, please


----------



## Gold Roger (Jan 18, 2012)

Yu Yu Hakusho Kurama sets?


----------



## Santoryu (Jan 18, 2012)

good yoko or kamina avatars (gurren laggan)


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Jan 18, 2012)

Seinfeld(Jerry Seinfeld) avatars please.


----------



## Kurou (Jan 18, 2012)

Thank you        .


----------



## andrea (Jan 19, 2012)

Kagura said:


> could you put it to 341.8 kb or lower


----------



## zetzume (Jan 20, 2012)

Lambdadelta and Bernkastel Avas please.. 

And also  Rai Avas. <33333

Cadis Etrama di Raizel.


----------



## Yαriko (Jan 20, 2012)

can someone make this image prettier, add effects whatever you want, just make it pretty please?? i need it for a project, save my ass pls haha


----------



## Hariti (Jan 20, 2012)

Yαriko said:


> can someone make this image prettier, add effects whatever you want, just make it pretty please?? i need it for a project, save my ass pls haha



I gave it a shot.The original image was pretty bad in quality and I couldn't do much to fix that.


----------



## Yαriko (Jan 20, 2012)

thank you, it's good!


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 20, 2012)

Maleficent icons? 170 x 170 size, please, and no border <3


----------



## Hariti (Jan 20, 2012)

ane said:


> Maleficent icons? 170 x 170 size, please, and no border <3


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 20, 2012)

se's so evil, thanks a lot


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 20, 2012)

anything  shoujo ai anime or brittana 170x170 icons


----------



## santanico (Jan 20, 2012)

card captor sakura avatars?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 21, 2012)

Goova said:


> ssj2 gohan.




.                                             .


----------



## Melodie (Jan 21, 2012)

Melodie said:


> Mei terumi avatars, please



please :33


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jan 21, 2012)

Any Steamboy avys, sets?


----------



## Hariti (Jan 21, 2012)

Melodie said:


> Mei terumi avatars, please





Melodie said:


> please :33


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 21, 2012)

Wheeler said:


> Any Steamboy avys, sets?


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 21, 2012)

Goova said:


> ssj2 gohan.


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 21, 2012)

Starr said:


> card captor sakura avatars?


----------



## zetzume (Jan 21, 2012)

Lambdadelta said:


> Lambdadelta and Bernkastel Avas please..
> 
> And also  Rai Avas. <33333
> 
> Cadis Etrama di Raizel.





Please.Please.Please. 


:33


----------



## Stella Loussier (Jan 21, 2012)

Any Guilty Crown sets?


----------



## master9738 (Jan 21, 2012)

master9738 said:


> Heat sets? D wade, LeBron, and C Bosh
> or Laker sets? Kobe + Pau Gasol/Andrew Bynum or anything along the lines



Anyone? .........


----------



## Rima (Jan 21, 2012)

Raven avatars (from Teen titans)


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jan 22, 2012)

Thank-you! Snow Princess!


----------



## Uzumaki Goku (Jan 22, 2012)

Uzumaki Goku said:


> Super Saiyan 3 Goku with the lighting effect. Please & Thank You.


Or SSJ 4.


----------



## Juli (Jan 22, 2012)

Lambdadelta said:


> Please.Please.Please.
> 
> 
> :33








Stella Loussier said:


> Any Guilty Crown sets?




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 22, 2012)

taking them all thank you


----------



## zetzume (Jan 22, 2012)

Juli said:


> *Spoiler*: __




Thank youu sooo much!!!!~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Hariti (Jan 22, 2012)

Candice Accola avatars/sets?


----------



## mali (Jan 22, 2012)

kamen rider kabuto avays


----------



## G (Jan 22, 2012)

Avys of Chie Satonaka from Persona 4?
shes cute as hell.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 22, 2012)

Kagura said:


> anything  shoujo ai anime or brittana 170x170 icons



please


----------



## Stella Loussier (Jan 22, 2012)

Juli said:


> *Spoiler*: __


 thanks pek


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 22, 2012)

master9738 said:


> Anyone? .........


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 22, 2012)

Rima said:


> Raven avatars (from Teen titans)


----------



## andrea (Jan 22, 2012)

G said:


> Avys of Chie Satonaka from Persona 4?
> shes cute as hell.







Hariti said:


> Candice Accola avatars/sets?


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 22, 2012)

Requesting Anonymous avatars. Thanks in advance


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 22, 2012)

Uzumaki Goku said:


> Super Saiyan 3 Goku with the lighting effect. Please & Thank You.


----------



## andrea (Jan 22, 2012)

Liverbird said:


> Requesting Anonymous avatars. Thanks in advance


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 22, 2012)

Liverbird said:


> Requesting Anonymous avatars. Thanks in advance


----------



## Fiona (Jan 22, 2012)

Could i maybe have some Rukia avys please  

IchiRuki avys would be welcome as well


----------



## Fraust (Jan 22, 2012)

Slayer and female Fighter from Dungeon Fighter, please? ;] They're pretty sexy designs.


----------



## Rima (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you, Snow. :33


----------



## zetzume (Jan 23, 2012)

Any Usui Takumi sets? Or usui with misaki sets? :>

and Rai sets? 
Cadis Etrama De Raizel .

Thank you. =)


----------



## andrea (Jan 23, 2012)

Lambdadelta said:


> Any Usui Takumi sets? Or usui with misaki sets? :>
> 
> Thank you. =)


----------



## Hariti (Jan 23, 2012)

Fiona said:


> Could i maybe have some Rukia avys please :/ano
> 
> IchiRuki avys would be welcome as well :/hurr


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 23, 2012)

Fiona said:


> Could i maybe have some Rukia avys please
> 
> IchiRuki avys would be welcome as well


 



Mali said:


> kamen rider kabuto avays


----------



## Hariti (Jan 23, 2012)

Hariti said:


> Candice Accola avatars/sets?



Anyone     ?


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 23, 2012)

^ Lysandra made some for you


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 23, 2012)

Lysandra said:


>




Thanks a bunch


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jan 23, 2012)

Any Blade Runner avys, sigs?


----------



## Bonney (Jan 23, 2012)

Any Toshiro Hitsugaya avatars? Will credit along with rep.


----------



## Uzumaki Goku (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you.. Can you make the "Avatars" both 125x125?


----------



## Hariti (Jan 24, 2012)

Lysandra said:


>


Sorry,didn't see them earlier.Thanks.:33


----------



## zetzume (Jan 24, 2012)

Lysandra said:


>




Hey! I Love you! Thank yo so much ~ haha. :>


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 24, 2012)

Uzumaki Goku said:


> Thank you.. Can you make the "Avatars" both 125x125?


 



Paradox said:


> Any Toshiro Hitsugaya avatars? Will credit along with rep.


----------



## Bonney (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Oturan (Jan 24, 2012)

any kodocha sets or avas? :33


----------



## Eternity (Jan 24, 2012)

Any naruto and kurama sets?


----------



## andrea (Jan 24, 2012)

Please rep&cred if using 



Oturan said:


> any kodocha sets or avas? :33



*Spoiler*: __ 











Eternity said:


> Any naruto and kurama sets?




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Oturan (Jan 25, 2012)

any kodocha sets or avas with a _happy_ sana and akito :33


----------



## andrea (Jan 25, 2012)

Oturan said:


> any kodocha sets or avas with a _happy_ sana and akito :33



Sorry but I couldn't find any decent stocks where they are "happy"


----------



## valerian (Jan 25, 2012)

Alucard (Castlevania) avies?


----------



## Santoryu (Jan 26, 2012)

cool Minato and Kakashi avatars                . (not in the same picture)


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 26, 2012)

valerian said:


> Alucard (Castlevania) avies?


----------



## valerian (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 26, 2012)

Amber Heard and Melanie Iglesias?


----------



## Remyx (Jan 26, 2012)

A Spike Spiegel set would be nice.


----------



## Zach (Jan 26, 2012)

Any Melanie Iglesias?


----------



## andrea (Jan 27, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Melanie Iglesias?





Zooba said:


> Any Melanie Iglesias?


----------



## andrea (Jan 27, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Amber Heard


----------



## Hariti (Jan 27, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Amber Heard?


----------



## Hariti (Jan 27, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> cool Minato and Kakashi avatars                . (not in the same picture)


----------



## Fraust (Jan 27, 2012)

Taking all those Ambers. Zooba, how we splitting the beautiul Melanie? 

I really want these:



Four and four?

Can I just get one more Amber Heard with her dark brown hair?


----------



## zetzume (Jan 27, 2012)

Rai ( cadis etrama de raizel ) sets? <"":


----------



## Remyx (Jan 27, 2012)

Still here for Spike Spiegel.


----------



## Excalibur (Jan 27, 2012)

Any cool Isshin Kurosaki avatars please.


----------



## Santoryu (Jan 27, 2012)

thanks                     . :3


----------



## Gold Roger (Jan 27, 2012)

Any Luffy Post Time Skip Avy's or full Sets? 



Gifs will work too.


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 27, 2012)

Remyx said:


> Still here for Spike Spiegel.


 







Inuyasha said:


> Any Luffy Post Time Skip Avy's or full Sets?
> 
> Gifs will work too.


----------



## Metaro (Jan 27, 2012)

A Kushina set or avatars ?.


----------



## Zach (Jan 27, 2012)

Lysandra said:


>


Thanks.


Fraust said:


> Taking all those Ambers. Zooba, how we splitting the beautiul Melanie?
> 
> Four and four?



That works I guess.


----------



## andrea (Jan 27, 2012)

Metaro said:


> A Kushina set or avatars ?.



Please rep&cred if wearing


----------



## santanico (Jan 27, 2012)

Masaomi Kida avatars/sigs?


----------



## mali (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks, will rep after 24.


----------



## Vice (Jan 28, 2012)

Any badass Vegeta avatars would be cool.


----------



## Remyx (Jan 28, 2012)

This is perfect. Thanks.


----------



## Metaro (Jan 28, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> Please rep&cred if wearing



Oh thank you!! will use pek


----------



## Gold Roger (Jan 28, 2012)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Giotto Sets?


----------



## Kαrin (Jan 29, 2012)

Kushina avas, please :33


----------



## Whitebeard (Jan 29, 2012)

Any Shishio Makoto (Rurouni Kenshin) avatars/sets?


----------



## G (Jan 29, 2012)

Mawaru PenguinDrum profile pics??


----------



## Moon Dread (Jan 29, 2012)

I would like to request a custom set of Kakashi. I don't like Kakashi's picture in the avatar choices here.


----------



## andrea (Jan 29, 2012)

Please rep&cred if using :33


Inuyasha said:


> Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Giotto Sets?



*Spoiler*: __ 












Whitebeard said:


> Any Shishio Makoto (Rurouni Kenshin) avatars/sets?



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## andrea (Jan 29, 2012)

Kαrin said:


> Kushina avas, please :33


----------



## Kαrin (Jan 29, 2012)

Lysandra said:


>



Awesome  Thank you.


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Jan 29, 2012)

Supernatural(Dean & Sam) avatars?


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jan 29, 2012)

Any Dido avys, sigs?


----------



## santanico (Jan 29, 2012)

Starr said:


> Masaomi Kida and/or Izaya Orihara  (Durarara!!) avatars/sigs?



Anyone?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 29, 2012)

HQ Deidara avas, please? ^^


----------



## Lmao (Jan 29, 2012)

Starr said:


> Anyone?


 


Found the rest


----------



## Moon Dread (Jan 29, 2012)

So if no one would make a set for me , Is there at least a giveaway for smaller avatars like mine?


----------



## santanico (Jan 29, 2012)

thanks Jason


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 30, 2012)

Moon Dread said:


> So if no one would make a set for me , Is there at least a giveaway for smaller avatars like mine?


----------



## Moon Dread (Jan 30, 2012)

That was awesome! Thank you <3


----------



## fraj (Jan 30, 2012)

Requesting good quality *'Rurouni Kenshin'* 150 X 200 avatars please !


----------



## santanico (Jan 30, 2012)

Just Kenshin or any character?


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jan 30, 2012)

Any Neon Genesis Evangelion avys, sigs?


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 30, 2012)

frajosg said:


> Requesting good quality *'Rurouni Kenshin'* 150 X 200 avatars please !


----------



## Sherlōck (Jan 31, 2012)

Ava & Sig of Prince of Persia (Games) please.


----------



## Sera (Jan 31, 2012)

Any Hatsune Miku sets?


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 31, 2012)

Request Luis Suarez LFC avatars, thanks in advance


----------



## Gold Roger (Jan 31, 2012)

Some more TS Luffy Sets?


----------



## familyparka (Jan 31, 2012)

Anyone would like to do a  set?


----------



## Oturan (Jan 31, 2012)

does you have a sig to go with my ava? Preferably of Hermione, ron _and _harry? 
24'd. will rep when can
rounded plz


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jan 31, 2012)

Wheeler said:


> Any Neon Genesis Evangelion avys, sigs?



Please! Anyone?!?


----------



## Hariti (Feb 1, 2012)

Novak Djokovic sets?


----------



## santanico (Feb 1, 2012)

frajosg said:


> Requesting good quality *'Rurouni Kenshin'* 150 X 200 avatars please !





take 'em or leave 'em


----------



## Remyx (Feb 1, 2012)

Can someone make a smiley out of Omi's head? Omi from Xiaolin Showdown that is.


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 4, 2012)

Good Bakuman avatars/sets                     etc please


----------



## Scizor (Feb 4, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Good Bakuman avatars/sets                     etc please



​
Rep and cred if taking, please.


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 4, 2012)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep and cred if taking, please.



i'll take this one. thanks


----------



## Tsukuyo (Feb 4, 2012)

Seta Souji (Nurakami Yu, same person lol) from Persona 4 avas. 150x200.


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 4, 2012)

ok, all i need now are some bakuman sigs (preferably Akito takagi) and keep any good avatars coming


----------



## santanico (Feb 4, 2012)

Quality Izaya Orihara avatars 




Tsukuyo said:


> Seta Souji (Nurakami Yu, same person lol) from Persona 4 avas. 150x200.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 4, 2012)

Starr said:


> Quality Izaya Orihara avatars



​
Rep and cred if taking, please.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Feb 5, 2012)

OH MY GAWD I LOVE YOU 
TAKING THEM ALL


----------



## familyparka (Feb 5, 2012)

familyparka said:


> Anyone would like to do a  set?



Just for it not to get lost, repeating request.


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 5, 2012)

Minato Arisato (Persona 3) avatars please? 150x150 c;


----------



## Scizor (Feb 5, 2012)

Milkshake said:


> Minato Arisato (Persona 3) avatars please? 150x150 c;



​
Rep if taking, please.


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you! <3

Taking!


----------



## Lmao (Feb 5, 2012)

Some extra avatars...


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 5, 2012)

yay the more the merrier~  thank you!


----------



## Semplice (Feb 5, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> ok, all i need now are some bakuman sigs (preferably Akito takagi) and keep any good avatars coming



I have a few Bakuman avatars I made a while back but no one took:



REP / cred op if taking, thanks! <33



familyparka said:


> Just for it not to get lost, repeating request.



Do you like this style?  If you do, I might make more.  



Again, REP / cred of if you want it~


----------



## familyparka (Feb 5, 2012)

Iconoclastic said:


> Do you like this style?  If you do, I might make more.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, REP / cred of if you want it~



Yeah I do, It's awesome 

Taking it and repping you, and loving you if you make more too xD


----------



## fraj (Feb 6, 2012)

Starr said:


> take 'em or leave 'em



Thank you ! I cant find any good stocks at all -.-


----------



## mali (Feb 6, 2012)

Any avays of:-
Luffy
Sanji
Zoro

Post-timeskip and with angry expressions on their faces.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Feb 6, 2012)

Any Asuka (Neon Genesis Evangelion) avys, sigs?


----------



## Fraust (Feb 6, 2012)

Don Draper and Hank Moody (season 3 or 4 preferably for Hank) PLEASE!


----------



## zetzume (Feb 7, 2012)

Can somebody please resize this to 200x200. <";

please


----------



## Hariti (Feb 7, 2012)

zetzume said:


> Can somebody please resize this to 200x200. <";
> 
> please


----------



## zetzume (Feb 7, 2012)

<333 

Thank you so much the both of you . <';


----------



## Eternity (Feb 7, 2012)

Any cross avys?


----------



## Scizor (Feb 7, 2012)

D. Gray-man avatars (150x150)/sets (for use on another forum), please.
Preferably of Allen Walker

Will rep here and cred there, offc


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 7, 2012)

Wheeler said:


> Any Asuka (Neon Genesis Evangelion) avys, sigs?



*Spoiler*: _avys_ 










*Spoiler*: _sigs_


----------



## Lmao (Feb 7, 2012)

Scizor said:


> D. Gray-man avatars (150x150)/sets (for use on another forum), please.
> Preferably of Allen Walker
> 
> Will rep here and cred there, offc


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Feb 7, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _avys_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Thank-you, Snow.


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 7, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Don Draper and Hank Moody (season 3 or 4 preferably for Hank) PLEASE!


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 7, 2012)

Mali said:


> Any avays of:-
> Luffy
> Sanji
> Zoro
> ...


----------



## Fraust (Feb 8, 2012)

I'll take this one, thanks. As well as extend the Don Draper request further.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 8, 2012)

Lmao said:


>



Awesome, thanks!
Taking these.

Also, do you have the stock for the top ones?


----------



## Lmao (Feb 8, 2012)

I deleted the stock 

Give me a minute to look for it again...


----------



## Horan (Feb 8, 2012)

Niall Horan avas please? will rep & cred.


----------



## santanico (Feb 8, 2012)

Quality Ulquiorra avatars?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 8, 2012)

Somebody wanna make this 150x150? Whoever does so will be repped, of course.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Feb 8, 2012)

*Request!*



Can anybody please resize this? I will rep!


----------



## Vash (Feb 9, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Somebody wanna make this 150x150? Whoever does so will be repped, of course.


----------



## G (Feb 9, 2012)

Avys of Zessica Wong from Aquarion Evol?:33


----------



## andrea (Feb 9, 2012)

Miyako said:


> Niall Horan avas please? will rep & cred.







G said:


> Avys of Zessica Wong from Aquarion Evol?:33


----------



## Hariti (Feb 9, 2012)

Hariti said:


> Novak Djokovic sets?



Anyone?Please?


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 9, 2012)

Requesting Lulzsec avy, thanks in advance


----------



## Lmao (Feb 9, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Also, do you have the stock for the top ones?





Lmao said:


> I deleted the stock
> 
> Give me a minute to look for it again...


Forgot to reply to this,anyway in avatar order...







Starr said:


> Quality Ulquiorra avatars?


 







			
				Mr. Kaneda said:
			
		

> Can anybody please resize this? I will rep!


Image doesn't show ):


----------



## Scizor (Feb 9, 2012)

Lmao said:


> Forgot to reply to this,anyway in avatar order...



Thank you very much.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 9, 2012)

anime Hermione or Luna 150x150 and 150x200


----------



## Horan (Feb 9, 2012)

Lysandra said:


>



thank you!


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 9, 2012)

Good quality Crimson Viper avys please


----------



## familyparka (Feb 9, 2012)

familyparka said:


> Anyone would like to do a  set?



Still want more XD


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 9, 2012)

Kagura said:


> anime Hermione or Luna 150x150 and 150x200



                    .


----------



## Eternity (Feb 9, 2012)

Megacute kitten profile picture please  (170x170)


----------



## Fraust (Feb 9, 2012)

Donald Draper please.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Feb 9, 2012)

Mr. Kaneda said:


> Can anybody please resize this? I will rep!



Please, can someone resize this?


----------



## Vash (Feb 10, 2012)

^


----------



## Lmao (Feb 10, 2012)

Grimmjow said:


> Good quality Crimson Viper avys please


----------



## Lmao (Feb 10, 2012)

Eternity said:


> Megacute kitten profile picture please (170x170)


These ones?


----------



## Lmao (Feb 10, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Donald Draper please.


----------



## Eternity (Feb 10, 2012)

Lmao said:


> These ones?



Yeah, taking this one, thank you berry much.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 10, 2012)

Liverbird said:


> Requesting Lulzsec avy, thanks in advance



Anyone?


----------



## Taylor (Feb 10, 2012)

Liverbird said:


> Anyone?


​


----------



## Lmao (Feb 10, 2012)

Liverbird said:


> Anyone?


The meme? If so:






Edit:Ninja'd


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 10, 2012)

Taylor said:


> ​





Lmao said:


> The meme? If so:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, these are good .

Thanks a bunch ;D


----------



## Fraust (Feb 10, 2012)

Lmao said:


> *Spoiler*: __


Thank you very much. That last one's pretty funny.


----------



## Kαrin (Feb 11, 2012)

Minato avis, please. :3


----------



## G (Feb 11, 2012)

can i have profile pictures of Chun-Li and Cammy


----------



## andrea (Feb 11, 2012)

Kαrin said:


> Minato avis, please. :3


----------



## Hariti (Feb 11, 2012)

Mike Shinoda avatars?


----------



## Vice (Feb 11, 2012)

Gaara avatars?


----------



## G (Feb 11, 2012)

G said:


> can i have profile pictures of Chun-Li and Cammy



since the page changed i'll quote my request


----------



## Lmao (Feb 11, 2012)

G said:


> can i have profile pictures of Chun-Li and Cammy


----------



## Lmao (Feb 11, 2012)

Hariti said:


> Mike Shinoda avatars?


----------



## Hariti (Feb 11, 2012)

Ohhh,thank you so much,they are amazing.


----------



## Mirrow (Feb 11, 2012)

looking for Highschool of the dead - specifically Saeko.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 11, 2012)

anime Hermione or Luna 150x150 and 150x200


----------



## Gold Roger (Feb 11, 2012)

Natsu or Jellal Fairy Tail Sets.


----------



## Lmao (Feb 11, 2012)

Vice said:


> Gaara avatars?


----------



## Lmao (Feb 11, 2012)

Doctor said:


> looking for Highschool of the dead - specifically Saeko.


----------



## Jena (Feb 12, 2012)

Kagura said:


> anime Hermione or Luna 150x150 and 150x200












​


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 12, 2012)

thanks


----------



## Metaro (Feb 12, 2012)

Junior set of Black Rock shooter (tv serie one)


----------



## Vice (Feb 12, 2012)

Lmao said:


>



I'll take these. Not really a fan of the stock used in the others.

Thanks all the same though. Rep's coming.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 12, 2012)

Any nice Whitney Houston avys?


----------



## Taylor (Feb 12, 2012)

Metaro said:


> Junior set of Black Rock shooter (tv serie one)




​


----------



## Lmao (Feb 12, 2012)

President Goobang said:


> Any nice Whitney Houston avys?


----------



## Raiden (Feb 12, 2012)

Much thanks my good man much thanks.


----------



## Metaro (Feb 12, 2012)

Taylor said:


> ​



Oh you Thanks


----------



## Taylor (Feb 12, 2012)

President Goobang said:


> Any nice Whitney Houston avys?


​


----------



## Raiden (Feb 12, 2012)

TOOO MUCH GOOODNESSS.

here have a rep. saving all of these lol.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 12, 2012)

Quality Mirai Nikki avatars please (dotted border like my current avatar, please)

Avatars of Yuno, Minene or Ai, please


----------



## Taylor (Feb 12, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Quality Mirai Nikki avatars please (dotted border like my current avatar, please)
> 
> Avatars of Yuno, Minene or Ai, please


​


----------



## Scizor (Feb 12, 2012)

Taylor said:


> ​



Thanks, taking this one^


----------



## Nuvola (Feb 12, 2012)

Inuyasha said:


> Natsu or Jellal Fairy Tail Sets.



If you still want one (considering your epic Natsu set orz;


----------



## Stunna (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Vash (Feb 12, 2012)

Jak and Daxter ava's.


----------



## Hariti (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## Hunter (Feb 13, 2012)

Looking for any good Dante sets from DMC. With the Avatar being 125x125.
Will rep of course. =]


----------



## Lmao (Feb 13, 2012)

Saiyan said:


> Jak and Daxter ava's.


----------



## Vash (Feb 13, 2012)

Lmao said:


>



Awesome, thanks dude


----------



## G (Feb 13, 2012)

Tenten avys?


----------



## Melodie (Feb 13, 2012)

Tsunade avatars if possible ( her wearing the hokage hat ) 150x150 and 150x200


----------



## Soul King (Feb 14, 2012)

Any Brook or Franky avatars/sigs?

Post Timeskip


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 14, 2012)

Hunter said:


> Looking for any good Dante sets from DMC. With the Avatar being 125x125.
> Will rep of course. =]


----------



## Mirrow (Feb 14, 2012)

Melodie said:


> Tsunade avatars if possible ( her wearing the hokage hat ) 150x150 and 150x200



_For your consideration~_







G said:


> Tenten avys?



_For your consideration~_


----------



## Mirrow (Feb 14, 2012)

Soul King said:


> Any Brook or Franky avatars/sigs?
> 
> Post Timeskip



_For your consideration~_


----------



## Hunter (Feb 14, 2012)

Awesome, thank you.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Feb 14, 2012)

Any cool Tsunade sets? Preferably, more vibrant, striking colours, dotted borders would be nice too.

I'll happily rep, and love you forever. ​


----------



## Scizor (Feb 14, 2012)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> Any cool Tsunade sets? Preferably, more vibrant, striking colours, dotted borders would be nice too.
> 
> I'll happily rep, and love you forever. ​




​
Rep if taking, please


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Feb 14, 2012)

I love it, but isn't Suu using the same set? 

reps regardless!​


----------



## G (Feb 14, 2012)

Doctor said:
			
		

> _For your consideration~_



Awesome..
I was looking for more cuter ones though.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 14, 2012)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> I love it, but isn't Suu using the same set?
> 
> reps regardless!​



Suu used the same stock for an avatar, yes (I wasn't aware of this)

But the set I made for you is made from the stock, so it's original in the sense that it was made from scratch.

But I'd understand it if you don't want the set because someone else has used the same stock before.

My apologies, but I simply wasn't aware of this; I simply searched for the best stock I could find of Tsunade and worked with that.



G said:


> I was looking for more cuter ones though.



​
Rep if taking, please.


----------



## Melodie (Feb 14, 2012)

Doctor said:


> _For your consideration~_



Thank you~


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Feb 14, 2012)

Hmm, in that case. Perhaps, an Anzu Mazaki, or Ishizu Ishtar set? Reps and credit, of course.​


----------



## Mirrow (Feb 14, 2012)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> Hmm, in that case. Perhaps, an Anzu Mazaki, or Ishizu Ishtar set? Reps and credit, of course.​



_For your consideration~_


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Feb 14, 2012)

Any Neo from The Matrix avys or sigs?


----------



## Mirrow (Feb 14, 2012)

Mr. Kaneda said:


> Any Neo from The Matrix avys or sigs?



_For your consideration~_


----------



## G (Feb 15, 2012)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please.



Thanks            .


----------



## Tsukishima (Feb 15, 2012)

Does anyone have Kekkaishi sets? :33

Rep shall be given!


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 15, 2012)

cool kakashi sets please                     .


----------



## Narancia (Feb 15, 2012)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> Hmm, in that case. Perhaps, an Anzu Mazaki, or Ishizu Ishtar set? Reps and credit, of course.​



*Spoiler*: __ 






>






My try at a bad stock.If you want it cool if not it's okay it helps me practice.


----------



## Narancia (Feb 15, 2012)

Tsukishima said:


> Does anyone have Kekkaishi sets? :33
> 
> Rep shall be given!



*Spoiler*: __ 





>






If you use okay if not it's cool


----------



## Mirrow (Feb 15, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> cool kakashi sets please                     .



_For your consideration~_


----------



## Tsukishima (Feb 15, 2012)

Narancia said:


> If you use okay if not it's cool



It looks to realistic for my tastes. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 15, 2012)

could someone change this into an 150x150 ava with white borders please with 341.8 KB 

and put dotted with white borders on this


----------



## andrea (Feb 15, 2012)

Kagura said:


> could someone change this into an 150x150 ava with white borders please with 341.8 KB





Not sure what you mean by white borders 



> and put dotted with white borders on this



The filesize was way too big (more than 2MB) so I had to cut it down. I hope it's ok


----------



## ℛei (Feb 15, 2012)

Castiel avatars (150x150) please  <3333


----------



## Mirrow (Feb 15, 2012)

Reiki said:


> Castiel avatars (150x150) please  <3333



_For your consideration~_


----------



## G (Feb 15, 2012)

Avatars of Lilica Felchenerow from Arcana Heart?


----------



## ℛei (Feb 15, 2012)

Doctor said:


> _For your consideration~_



Thank you <33333333333333 Taking all


----------



## Mirrow (Feb 15, 2012)

G said:


> Avatars of Lilica Felchenerow from Arcana Heart?



_For your consideration~_


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Feb 15, 2012)

Doctor said:


> _For your consideration~_



Thank-you, Doctor! 
These look awesome!


----------



## Vice (Feb 15, 2012)

Tim Duncan avatars?


----------



## Zach (Feb 16, 2012)

Jeremy Lin?


----------



## Lmao (Feb 16, 2012)

Zooba said:


> Jeremy Lin?


----------



## Zach (Feb 16, 2012)

Lmao said:


>



Thanks


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Feb 17, 2012)

Narancia said:


> [/spoiler]
> My try at a bad stock.If you want it cool if not it's okay it helps me practice.



I'll take it ​


----------



## Mirrow (Feb 17, 2012)

Vice said:


> Tim Duncan avatars?



_For your consideration~_


----------



## Morphine (Feb 17, 2012)

someone give me dean winchester avatars


----------



## Mirrow (Feb 17, 2012)

Morphine said:


> someone give me dean winchester avatars



_For your consideration~_


----------



## Billie (Feb 17, 2012)

Morphine said:


> someone give me dean winchester avatars


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 17, 2012)

brittana glee gifs


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 17, 2012)

G said:


> Avatars of Lilica Felchenerow from Arcana Heart?


----------



## Lmao (Feb 17, 2012)

Kagura said:


> brittana glee gifs


----------



## Gold Roger (Feb 18, 2012)

Rurouni Kenshin sets?

I'm tired of mine.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 18, 2012)

Lmao said:


>



could change those to 150x150 lmao


----------



## Metaro (Feb 18, 2012)

Another set of Black Rock Shooter ?


----------



## Mirrow (Feb 18, 2012)

Inuyasha said:


> Rurouni Kenshin sets?
> 
> I'm tired of mine.



_For your consideration~_


*Spoiler*: __ 








rep and cred


----------



## Taylor (Feb 18, 2012)

Metaro said:


> Another set of Black Rock Shooter ?




​


----------



## andrea (Feb 18, 2012)

Rep&cred if using :3



Metaro said:


> Another set of Black Rock Shooter ?









Inuyasha said:


> Rurouni Kenshin sets?
> 
> I'm tired of mine.







Edit: slowpoke is slow :/ 

Sorry, Doctor :<


----------



## Mirrow (Feb 18, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> Edit: slowpoke is slow :/
> 
> Sorry, Doctor :<



No rule against more than one person answering requests


----------



## Lmao (Feb 18, 2012)

Kagura said:


> could change those to 150x150 lmao


Sure


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 18, 2012)

Requesting Eddard Stark or any other Game of Thrones avatars. Thanks in advance.


----------



## andrea (Feb 18, 2012)

Liverbird said:


> Requesting Eddard Stark or any other Game of Thrones avatars. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 18, 2012)

Lysandra said:


>



Holy shit, thank you  

+rep, tell me if you also want credit


----------



## andrea (Feb 18, 2012)

Liverbird said:


> Holy shit, thank you
> 
> +rep, tell me if you also want credit



Nah, it's OK.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Feb 18, 2012)

Any Tetsuo Shima from AKIRA avys or sigs?


----------



## Morphine (Feb 18, 2012)

yes, thank you :3


----------



## zetzume (Feb 18, 2012)

Okumura Rin or Ciel Phantomhive avas . 
150x150 and 150x200 Please. <:


----------



## Vice (Feb 19, 2012)

Doctor said:


> _For your consideration~_



Thank you.


----------



## Shouko (Feb 19, 2012)

Can I request Berserker from Fate/Zero, avatar and signature?

Avatar - 120x120
Signature - 350x120


----------



## Stunna (Feb 19, 2012)

This in 150x150.


----------



## Misao (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## Misao (Feb 20, 2012)

Shouko said:


> Can I request Berserker from Fate/Zero, avatar and signature?
> 
> Avatar - 120x120
> Signature - 350x120



There you go


----------



## Shouko (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks a lot!

I would rep you if I knew how...


----------



## Misao (Feb 20, 2012)

It's the little tree thing under your green rep bar, right in the middle.


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 20, 2012)

Hot Asuka (Evangelion) sets


----------



## Misao (Feb 20, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Hot Asuka (Evangelion) sets



There you go


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Feb 20, 2012)

Light Yagami avatars?


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 20, 2012)

may i have a 170x170 profile pics around 250 or 200 KB


----------



## Scizor (Feb 20, 2012)

Kagura said:


> may i have a 170x170 profile pics around 250 or 200 KB



​
Rep if taking, please.


----------



## Mirrow (Feb 20, 2012)

Sasuke Uchiha said:


> Light Yagami avatars?



_For your consideration~_


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Feb 21, 2012)

Doctor said:


> _For your consideration~_



Thanks for the avatars.


----------



## James Bond (Feb 21, 2012)

I play a browser based game called CS Manager and need a new image for my clan presentation, team name is Foregone and manager name is MereFormality and dimensions have to be 200x200 other than that just looking for someone more creative than myself to make my clan presentation look better.

Rep for the one I decide to use!


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Feb 21, 2012)

Mr. Kaneda said:


> Any Tetsuo Shima from AKIRA avys or sigs?



Ummm...Please?


----------



## santanico (Feb 21, 2012)

Rukia Kuchiki avatars, preferably new haircut Rukia or gifs from the newest episode


----------



## Lmao (Feb 21, 2012)

Starr said:


> Rukia Kuchiki avatars, preferably new haircut Rukia or gifs from the newest episode


----------



## Bonney (Feb 22, 2012)

Konan (from Naruto) profile pics 170x170 please. Preferably focused on her face. Cheers.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 22, 2012)

Paradox said:


> Konan (from Naruto) profile pics 170x170 please. Preferably focused on her face. Cheers.



​
Rep if taking, please.


----------



## Bonney (Feb 22, 2012)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please.



Excellent, taking. Thank you Scizor. Very quick.


----------



## VampQueen (Feb 22, 2012)

Mr. Kaneda said:


> Any Tetsuo Shima from AKIRA avys or sigs?



Here! There were not many good scans to work, but I hope you like it!

​
Rep if taking, please.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Feb 22, 2012)

Battler/Beatrice (Umineko) avatars 150x200


----------



## Lmao (Feb 22, 2012)

Tsukuyo said:


> Battler/Beatrice (Umineko) avatars 150x200


----------



## VampQueen (Feb 22, 2012)

Tsukuyo said:


> Battler/Beatrice (Umineko) avatars 150x200



Here! I tried! Hope you like it!

​
Rep if taking, please.


----------



## Hariti (Feb 22, 2012)

Tsukuyo said:


> Battler/Beatrice (Umineko) avatars 150x200



Buying your love with GFX.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Feb 22, 2012)

/stupidimagelimitfuck

SO MUCH LOVE OMG 
THANK YOU SO MUCH GUYS
I LOVE YOU ALL!
/MOLESTSWITHGLOMPS

t-they're beautifulll 
kyaah~


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 22, 2012)

Good Misae sagara (Clannad) avatars please!


----------



## santanico (Feb 22, 2012)

Lmao said:


> *Spoiler*: __



thank you thank you!


----------



## Vice (Feb 22, 2012)

Vegeta and/or Piccolo avatars?


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Feb 22, 2012)

VampQueen said:


> Here! There were not many good scans to work, but I hope you like it!
> 
> ​
> Rep if taking, please.



 I love it! The scans look good!
Thank-you, so much!


----------



## VampQueen (Feb 23, 2012)

Mr. Kaneda said:


> I love it! The scans look good!
> Thank-you, so much!



You are welcome. ^^


----------



## Stunna (Feb 23, 2012)

150x150, please.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 24, 2012)

Stunna said:


> 150x150, please.



​
Rep and cred, please.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 24, 2012)

could someone put "look how many fucks i give" 

and make it dotted with white borders like my ava


----------



## andrea (Feb 24, 2012)

Kagura said:


> could someone put "look how many fucks i give"
> 
> and make it dotted with white borders like my ava




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 24, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Good Misae sagara (Clannad) avatars please!



This ^

Also I'd like a Itachi set with this  ..scene

I can't seem to find the coloured version x_x But I do know it exists.....also cool edo Itachi avatars would be nice.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 24, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Spoiler*: __



 

I FUCKING LOVE YOU 

you need your own shop soon


----------



## andrea (Feb 24, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Also I'd like a Itachi set with this  ..scene
> 
> I can't seem to find the coloured version x_x But I do know it exists.....also cool edo Itachi avatars would be nice.



Managed to find a nice coloring . I'd be nice if you could cred him/her.

*Spoiler*: __ 










And a couple Edo Itachis:





Kagura said:


> I FUCKING LOVE YOU
> 
> you need your own shop soon





Maybe


----------



## Gold Roger (Feb 24, 2012)

Edo Tensei Itachi Sets please.


----------



## G (Feb 24, 2012)

Edo Deidara sets.
PLEASEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Emo_Princess (Feb 25, 2012)

Crazy sasuke or itachi avi's please.

And some itachi gif avi's from the new ep would be nice too,Will rep and cred of course.


----------



## Yαriko (Feb 25, 2012)

can someone please help me with a request?
I need this picture to be transparent, and to replace that writing with "Global Research Summer School". The font and the colour should be up to you, smth that matches the other image.

It's pretty urgent


----------



## Raiden (Feb 25, 2012)

Next time post in Blender.


----------



## zetzume (Feb 25, 2012)

make this 150x200 transparent please!!!!!!


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 25, 2012)

could someone please change these to 150x150 ava with the right amount of KB









dotted with white borders


----------



## Oturan (Feb 26, 2012)

any naruto gifs? Preferably avas and sets.


----------



## mali (Feb 26, 2012)

Gamzee avays.


----------



## andrea (Feb 26, 2012)

Kagura said:


> could someone please change these to 150x150 ava with the right amount of KB
> 
> dotted with white borders




*Spoiler*: __ 



​





zetzume said:


> make this 150x200 transparent please!!!!!!







Inuyasha said:


> Edo Tensei Itachi Sets please.




*Spoiler*: __ 




​


----------



## Lmao (Feb 26, 2012)

Mali said:


> Gamzee avays.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 26, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ​



seriously when are you getting your own shop???????????


----------



## andrea (Feb 26, 2012)

Kagura said:


> seriously when are you getting your own shop???????????



When I'm not so busylazy


----------



## mali (Feb 26, 2012)

Lmao said:


>



Currently 24'ed but I will rep after, great work.


----------



## zetzume (Feb 27, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 





Thanks. <3​


----------



## Hariti (Feb 27, 2012)

Sasuke avatars or sets from the recent chapters?


----------



## Vice (Feb 27, 2012)

Anything Deadpool.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Feb 27, 2012)

Any Bart Simpson from The Simpsons avys, sigs?


----------



## Zach (Feb 27, 2012)

Avy of  with a white dotted border. If you need the video vm me.


----------



## Suhoon (Feb 27, 2012)

Zooba said:


> Avy of  with a white dotted border. If you need the video vm me.


----------



## Zach (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Scizor (Feb 28, 2012)

Hariti said:


> Sasuke avatars or sets from the recent chapters?



​
Rep if taking, please



Vice said:


> Anything Deadpool.



​
Rep if taking, please


----------



## zetzume (Feb 28, 2012)

resize this to 150x200 please. C:


----------



## Vash (Feb 28, 2012)

^


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 28, 2012)

Requesting Steven Gerrard avatars. Thanks in advance


----------



## Vice (Feb 28, 2012)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please



Sweet. Thanks.


----------



## Hariti (Feb 28, 2012)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please



Nice,thanks :33


----------



## zetzume (Feb 28, 2012)

Jak said:


> ^



Thank you!! <3


----------



## The Red Gil (Feb 28, 2012)

A 150 x 150 of this, lighting effects please.



Thanks


----------



## Selva (Feb 29, 2012)

Liverbird said:


> Requesting Steven Gerrard avatars. Thanks in advance





​


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 29, 2012)

Amazing! taking them all


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 1, 2012)

Heather fucking Morris 170x220 and 150x150 

IM IN DESPERATE NEED


----------



## Selva (Mar 1, 2012)

Kagura said:


> Heather fucking Morris 170x220 and 150x150
> 
> IM IN DESPERATE NEED



 , 

 ,  

 ,  

​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 1, 2012)

Selva said:


> ,
> 
> ,
> 
> ...



SELVA   

you are my wifu


----------



## Oturan (Mar 1, 2012)

any teen titans avas or sets?


----------



## Kei (Mar 1, 2012)

Nicki Minaj

150X200 avas please


----------



## santanico (Mar 2, 2012)

Izaya (Drrr!) avatars_ non-_ animated/gif


----------



## Morphine (Mar 2, 2012)

lucifer avatars (supernatural) who'll be a doll?


----------



## Selva (Mar 2, 2012)

Keiichi Song said:


> Nicki Minaj
> 
> 150X200 avas please /love

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Selva (Mar 2, 2012)

Starr said:


> Izaya (Drrr!) avatars_ non-_ animated/gif


----------



## Selva (Mar 2, 2012)

Morphine said:


> lucifer avatars (supernatural) who'll be a doll?


 



I got the two gifs from tumblr and resized them to fit within the size limit here ^^


----------



## Stripes (Mar 2, 2012)

My phone was such fail, posting on the wrong thread.

Requesting some Lights (the singer) avatars. please and thank you.


----------



## andrea (Mar 2, 2012)

Stripes said:


> My phone was such fail, posting on the wrong thread.
> 
> Requesting some Lights (the singer) avatars. please and thank you.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 2, 2012)

Izaya avatars (Durarara) preferably non gif...and looks like the actual character. Not some fanart which makes him look like a girl


----------



## Dei (Mar 2, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Izaya avatars (Durarara) preferably non gif...and looks like the actual character. Not some fanart which makes him look like a girl


----------



## Stripes (Mar 2, 2012)

Lysandra said:


>



pek Gosh I'm in love. Thank you sooooo much.


----------



## mali (Mar 3, 2012)

Vagabond set, preferbally a manga scan used as stock.


----------



## Hariti (Mar 3, 2012)

Jennifer Lawrence avatars?


----------



## Morphine (Mar 3, 2012)

Selva said:


> I got the two gifs from tumblr and resized them to fit within the size limit here ^^



oh my god you are amazing!
thank you so much <3
will rep and cred


----------



## Billie (Mar 3, 2012)

Hariti said:


> Jennifer Lawrence avatars?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Taylor (Mar 3, 2012)

Hariti said:


> Jennifer Lawrence avatars?




*Rep&credit*

She's stunning ​


----------



## Gold Roger (Mar 3, 2012)

Ulquiorra Avy's or Set's?


----------



## Bonney (Mar 4, 2012)

Would someone be able to add a thin white border to my avatar.


----------



## ℛei (Mar 4, 2012)

SebaCiel( kuroshituji) avas,sigs,sets...everything plz


----------



## Hariti (Mar 4, 2012)

Joo said:


>





Taylor said:


> *Rep&credit*
> 
> She's stunning :/sweatdrop​



Oh my God guys,they are amazing!Thank you both so much!

I gotta spread before repping you Joo,though.:/


----------



## Hariti (Mar 4, 2012)

Paradox said:


> Would someone be able to add a thin white border to my avatar.


----------



## Bonney (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 4, 2012)

Good Ozaki Toshio avatars


----------



## santanico (Mar 4, 2012)

Eddie Vedder avatars (Pearl Jam) plzzzzzzz


----------



## Taylor (Mar 4, 2012)

Starr said:


> Eddie Vedder avatars (Pearl Jam) plzzzzzzz


​


----------



## santanico (Mar 4, 2012)

excellent.


----------



## Soul King (Mar 4, 2012)

Any One Piece, Straw Hat member, avatars? I'll especially be fine with Brook or Bonney avatars. 

Any Pok?mon avatars, preferably Croagunk, but I'm fine with whatever.

170x170


----------



## Fraust (Mar 5, 2012)

Derrick Rose, please. :]


----------



## Dei (Mar 5, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Derrick Rose, please. :]


----------



## Fraust (Mar 5, 2012)

Already have that second one. :3


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 6, 2012)

Sasuke and/or Itachi avis please :33 (Manga most appreciated)


----------



## Hariti (Mar 6, 2012)

Kαrin said:


> Sasuke and/or Itachi avis please :33 (Manga most appreciated)


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 6, 2012)

Thank you so much


----------



## Hariti (Mar 6, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Good Ozaki Toshio avatars


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 6, 2012)

Taking all.

Thank you very much!


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 6, 2012)

RDJ Ironman Ava's thanks.

Preferably from the Avengers Trailer.


----------



## Remyx (Mar 6, 2012)

A Jack Spicer set and perhaps something with Grand Master Dashi.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 6, 2012)

Kelsey said:


> RDJ Ironman Ava's thanks.
> 
> Preferably from the Avengers Trailer.



new page  .


----------



## Lmao (Mar 6, 2012)

Kelsey said:


> RDJ Ironman Ava's thanks.
> 
> Preferably from the Avengers Trailer.


 




and a gif


----------



## Dei (Mar 6, 2012)

Kelsey said:


> new page  .





Edit: seems like I was to slow lol.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 6, 2012)

taking these like a storm, thanks bro!


----------



## Fraust (Mar 6, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Derrick Rose, please. :]



zippity doo da


----------



## Soul King (Mar 7, 2012)

Soul King said:


> Any One Piece, Straw Hat member, avatars? I'll especially be fine with Brook or Bonney avatars.
> 
> Any Pok?mon avatars, preferably Croagunk, but I'm fine with whatever.
> 
> 170x170



Ad Ood Ytippiz


----------



## Anarch (Mar 7, 2012)

Liara , from Mass Effect ?


----------



## Dei (Mar 7, 2012)

Anarch said:


> Liara , from Mass Effect ?


----------



## Bonney (Mar 7, 2012)

Never mind I made my own


----------



## zetzume (Mar 7, 2012)

make this 150x200 and crop the red bg. please


----------



## Vash (Mar 7, 2012)

^


----------



## Anarch (Mar 7, 2012)

Deiboom said:


>



thanks  , must spread though


----------



## zetzume (Mar 7, 2012)

Jak said:


> ^



Thank you. +rep
pek


----------



## Melodie (Mar 7, 2012)

Avatars of Tsunade ( latest chapter please ) :33.


----------



## Nello (Mar 7, 2012)

Mawaru Penguindrum penguin ava please


----------



## ℛei (Mar 7, 2012)

Reiki said:


> SebaCiel( kuroshituji) avas,sigs,sets...everything plz



Please


----------



## Scizor (Mar 7, 2012)

Melodie said:


> Avatars of Tsunade ( latest chapter please ) :33.




*Spoiler*: _Naruto manga spoiler_ 



​


​
Rep if taking, please


----------



## Melodie (Mar 7, 2012)

Scizor said:


> *Spoiler*: _Naruto manga spoiler_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! i will take 'em all


----------



## Morphine (Mar 7, 2012)

lana del rey please


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 7, 2012)

digimon ruki makino giff avas


----------



## Sera (Mar 7, 2012)

G-Dragon (Jiyong) Bad Boy MV avatars.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 7, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> digimon ruki makino giff avas



​
Rep and cred if taking, please


----------



## Dei (Mar 7, 2012)

Morphine said:


> lana del rey please


----------



## SaskeKun (Mar 7, 2012)

Kushinα said:


> G-Dragon (Jiyong) Bad Boy MV avatars.


GD 




Tell me if you want a border or other stuff.​


----------



## Vice (Mar 7, 2012)

More Deadpool anything.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 7, 2012)

Vice said:


> More Deadpool anything.



​
Rep if taking, please


----------



## Sera (Mar 7, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> GD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, my fellow BB fan. :33


----------



## santanico (Mar 7, 2012)

can someone please resize this to senior avatar


----------



## santanico (Mar 7, 2012)

awee thank you, I'm 24'd but I'll get back to ya


----------



## Vice (Mar 8, 2012)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please



Cool. Thanks.


----------



## Remyx (Mar 8, 2012)

Remyx said:


> A Jack Spicer set and perhaps something with Grand Master Dashi.



**


----------



## zetzume (Mar 8, 2012)

resize this to 150x200 and crop pleas.e  and if possible dotted borders. >.<
the dog is just so cute :33​


----------



## Vash (Mar 8, 2012)

^


----------



## zetzume (Mar 9, 2012)

thank you ...pek
and can you also resize the original pic to 450x 180 
if its okay 

will rep24hours. :3 
~


----------



## Soul King (Mar 9, 2012)

Koby 2012 sets?


----------



## Vash (Mar 9, 2012)

zetzume said:


> thank you ...pek
> and can you also resize the original pic to 450x 180
> if its okay
> 
> ...







No need to rep me


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Mar 9, 2012)

Emma Watson - Harry Potter Regular/ or Gif Set


----------



## zetzume (Mar 9, 2012)

Jak said:


> No need to rep me



thanks a bunch.


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 9, 2012)

I'd like fab avatars featuring Tsunade, please.


----------



## Kazuhiro (Mar 9, 2012)

In need of another Chun-Li avatar (125x125 and 200x200) 

Anyone?


----------



## Hunter (Mar 9, 2012)

Any Ookami no Monshou (Wolf Guy) sets or avatar that 125x125?
Will rep of course and cred if you wish


----------



## Scizor (Mar 9, 2012)

ghstwrld said:


> I'd like fab avatars featuring Tsunade, please.



​
Rep if taking, please


----------



## Flynn (Mar 9, 2012)

I'd like for a Asbel Lhant Sig[within NF dimensions]. Possible/preferable render.


Have a saved up rep for the taker


----------



## Dei (Mar 10, 2012)

Jellal avas plox


----------



## Vash (Mar 10, 2012)

Ikkaku Madarame ava's please.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 10, 2012)

hello yall could i have 100x125 avas out of these













under 500 KB and no borders


----------



## Lmao (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## Sayaka (Mar 10, 2012)

LMAO 

you are one Awesome Dude i swear


----------



## Scizor (Mar 10, 2012)

Jak said:


> Ikkaku Madarame ava's please.



​
Rep and cred if taking, please


----------



## mali (Mar 10, 2012)

Noblesse (any characters from it) avays.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 10, 2012)

Mali said:


> Noblesse (any characters from it) avays.



​
Rep and cred if taking, please



Kazuhiro said:


> In need of another Chun-Li avatar (125x125 and 200x200)
> 
> Anyone?



​
Rep and cred if taking, please


----------



## Hariti (Mar 10, 2012)

Mali said:


> Noblesse (any characters from it) avays.


----------



## mali (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks scizor, I will wear these after repping you (I'm 24'ed).


----------



## mali (Mar 10, 2012)

I'd like to take these as well if its okay with you hariti, ill rep after 24.


----------



## Hariti (Mar 10, 2012)

Mali said:


> I'd like to take these as well if its okay with you hariti, ill rep after 24.



Of course.


----------



## Maria Antonia (Mar 10, 2012)

Anything Kingdom Hearts?

Please and thank you :33


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 10, 2012)

same format as my last request please 100x125 avas out of these under 500 kb no borders 









for this one just the blond and the brunet in front not the back blond 



thank you for whoever and i will rep


----------



## Oturan (Mar 10, 2012)

any kodocha gifs, sets or ava?


----------



## Vash (Mar 10, 2012)

*@Kagu*






Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep and cred if taking, please



Awesome, thanks dude


----------



## Dei (Mar 10, 2012)

Deiboom said:


> Jellal avas plox



new page ~


----------



## Jason Brody (Mar 10, 2012)

Any Wrath the Furious or Dwarf in the Flask [Homunculus] avatars/sets? :3


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 10, 2012)

Jak said:


> *@Kagu*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thanks bro :33


----------



## Oturan (Mar 10, 2012)

any jack sparrow avas?


----------



## master9738 (Mar 11, 2012)

Any Ronin Warrior sets?!?!?!?!!!


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 11, 2012)

Please remove the text on this image 

Add  "Happy Birthday Rias"

need this done asap


----------



## Hunter (Mar 11, 2012)

Guess, I'll request something simpler.
Any werewolf set or werewolf avatar's that are 125x125? Will rep and or cred if you wish.


----------



## Lmao (Mar 11, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Please remove the text on this image
> 
> Add  "Happy Birthday Rias"
> 
> need this done asap


----------



## Fear (Mar 11, 2012)

Madara Uchiha avatars

150x200


----------



## Scizor (Mar 11, 2012)

Fear said:


> Madara Uchiha avatars
> 
> 150x200



​
Rep and cred if taking, please


----------



## Vice (Mar 11, 2012)

Anything DBZ.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 12, 2012)

Vice said:


> Anything DBZ.



I posted these in the general giveaways thread (V4) yesterday. You might like them:





​
Rep and cred if taking, please


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 12, 2012)

100x125 avas no borders under 500 KB please


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 12, 2012)

can you work the dancing one its suppose to be skinny snf the one with the two girls

and don't speed up the gifs


----------



## Scizor (Mar 12, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> can you work the dancing one its suppose to be skinny snf the one with the two girls
> 
> and don't speed up the gifs



Sure

And I'm not sure why they're sped up..
one sec, I'll fix them


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 12, 2012)

i see


----------



## Scizor (Mar 12, 2012)

@*Sayaka*


​
There you go =)
Rep and cred please


----------



## Vampire Princess (Mar 12, 2012)

A wolf set?


----------



## santanico (Mar 13, 2012)

dia de los muertos, skeletons and zombie avatars? anyone


----------



## zetzume (Mar 13, 2012)

avatar . please.  150x200 . >.<  
with dotted borders. :3

. <:


----------



## Scizor (Mar 13, 2012)

*@Zetzume*

​
Rep and cred, please


----------



## zetzume (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you. <3 pek
~will rep 24hours


----------



## andrea (Mar 13, 2012)

Starr said:


> dia de los muertos, skeletons and zombie avatars? anyone



I have a few


----------



## Kazuhiro (Mar 13, 2012)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep and cred if taking, please



Taking! Thank you 

+Rep.


----------



## santanico (Mar 13, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> I have a few



awesome, thank you


----------



## Oturan (Mar 13, 2012)

requesting avatar
size: junior
borders: dotted
will rep anyone who does it :33


----------



## Dei (Mar 13, 2012)

Could someone make a 150x150 ava of this with a 1px black border please~


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 13, 2012)

^ here you go Deiboom





Oturan said:


> requesting avatar
> size: junior
> borders: dotted
> will rep anyone who does it :33




this one is a bit slower


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 13, 2012)

100x125 no borders under 500 KB avas please



just the top blond









thank you whoever


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 13, 2012)

High quality sage mode Naruto avys please. 

150x200


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 13, 2012)

^ here you go Grimmjow

;
;



Sayaka said:


> 100x125 no borders under 500 KB avas please
> 
> thank you whoever



;;;;


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 14, 2012)

snow be my queen 

third one seems to be messed up though


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 14, 2012)

fixed it. ;3


----------



## Kiki (Mar 14, 2012)

Moriarty from Sherlock BBC, 150x200 please? :33


----------



## Hariti (Mar 14, 2012)

Kiki said:


> Moriarty from Sherlock BBC, 150x200 please? :33


----------



## Vice (Mar 14, 2012)

Badass Madara avatars por favor?


----------



## Fraust (Mar 14, 2012)

Alysha Nett please.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 14, 2012)

Vice said:


> Badass Madara avatars por favor?



​
Rep and cred if taking, please


----------



## Oturan (Mar 14, 2012)

thanks!


----------



## Vice (Mar 14, 2012)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep and cred if taking, please



Gotta spread, dude.


----------



## zetzume (Mar 15, 2012)

can you make it 150x200 transparent please? C:

~ pikaaachu!


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 16, 2012)

Any good senior size Frieza avys?


----------



## Dei (Mar 16, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> Any good senior size Frieza avys?



 Sorry that it's only one.


----------



## santanico (Mar 16, 2012)

misha collins avatars (gifs maybe?) plz..


----------



## Sima (Mar 17, 2012)

Ichigo Kurosaki avatars or Orihime Inoue avatars, please? :3


----------



## Soul King (Mar 17, 2012)

Any Adventure Time sets/avas/sigs?


----------



## Sunako (Mar 17, 2012)

Scrubs/Friends/Skins/Supernatural avatars?


----------



## Lmao (Mar 17, 2012)

Starr said:


> misha collins avatars (gifs maybe?) plz..


----------



## Lmao (Mar 17, 2012)

Sima said:


> Ichigo Kurosaki avatars or Orihime Inoue avatars, please? :3


----------



## master9738 (Mar 17, 2012)

master9738 said:


> Any Ronin Warrior sets?!?!?!?!!!



I'll rep and cred if they're good


----------



## Lmao (Mar 17, 2012)

Soul King said:


> Any Adventure Time sets/avas/sigs?




​


----------



## Lmao (Mar 17, 2012)

Sunako said:


> Scrubs/Friends/Skins/Supernatural avatars?


----------



## Psychic (Mar 17, 2012)

I would like to request Madara with like a wicked smile or smirk on his face, thanks!


----------



## Oturan (Mar 17, 2012)

Any Avatar: The last airbender sets/avas/sigs/gifs? :33


----------



## santanico (Mar 17, 2012)

unf thank you pek


----------



## Zoan Marco (Mar 17, 2012)

Any good Edward Elric avatars?


----------



## Gold Roger (Mar 17, 2012)

Some Gol D. Roger Avy's.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 17, 2012)

100x125 under 500 kb gifs pweese no borders 
















blond only 



only blond







only the girl don't include the boy




blond only 




prefer jak ly or LMAO


----------



## andrea (Mar 17, 2012)

^Couldn't sleep :/


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 17, 2012)

thanks ly 

can you do one more


----------



## andrea (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Mar 17, 2012)

Emma Watson
Avi and Sig
Pretty stuff 
Will Rep


----------



## Jason Brody (Mar 17, 2012)

Changing request, since my old one may be difficult to fill.

How about some good Van Hohenheim avatars, and Father (both FMA Brotherhood) sigs?

Thanks


----------



## Soul King (Mar 18, 2012)

Lmao said:


> ​



Thank you so much! I'm so glad you included the sig!


----------



## Zoan Marco (Mar 18, 2012)

Any good Edward Elric sets/avatars/sigs/gifs?


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 18, 2012)

lmao jak or ly 

ava 100x125 under 500 kb please (last batch i swear)













just the blond 







thank you


----------



## Lmao (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## Sayaka (Mar 18, 2012)

umm for the blond dancing on the steps can you make it skinnier ?

or it does not have to show all her legs..

and the one with her twirling can it be more umm wider?

and more up close at the part where shes looks pissed?


----------



## Gold Roger (Mar 18, 2012)

Zoan Marco said:


> Any good Edward Elric sets/avatars/sigs/gifs?


----------



## Lmao (Mar 18, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> umm for the blond dancing on the steps can you make it skinnier ?
> 
> or it does not have to show all her legs..
> 
> ...


 

like this? :3


----------



## G (Mar 18, 2012)

Neji x Tenten set please.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 18, 2012)

Lmao said:


> like this? :3



yeah but i wanted this 



more up close


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 18, 2012)

don't take shit from people


----------



## Lmao (Mar 18, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> yeah but i wanted this
> 
> 
> 
> more up close


----------



## Sunako (Mar 18, 2012)

Lmao said:


>



yes yes thank you. i'll rep you after I spread please wait


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 18, 2012)

Please could someone make an avy 90x90 to use on another forum?
I'll rp...thnx in advance,:33


----------



## andrea (Mar 18, 2012)

?Rinoa? said:


> Please could someone make an avy 90x90 to use on another forum?
> I'll rp...thnx in advance,:33


----------



## andrea (Mar 18, 2012)

G said:


> Neji x Tenten set please.



Please rep&cred if using


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank you so much Lysandra, looks pretty sweet.
It was very nice of you.+reps


----------



## Oturan (Mar 18, 2012)

any princess mononoke gifs/avas/sets?


----------



## KohZa (Mar 19, 2012)

any avatar of tsukimoto mitsumasa or any character from Worst manga?


----------



## Melodie (Mar 19, 2012)

Tsunade avatars 170x170 please :33.​


----------



## VoDe (Mar 19, 2012)

ZanCrow said:


> any avatar of tsukimoto mitsumasa or any character from Worst manga?



Here's few:


----------



## KohZa (Mar 19, 2012)

VoDe said:


> Here's few:


oh thx i'll take guriko and mitsumasa one.


----------



## Eternity (Mar 19, 2012)

Some epicly awesome gorgeous Hinata avys pweesh? 


Both 150 x 150 and 150 x 200 plz


----------



## Oturan (Mar 19, 2012)

any Akira gif/sets/ or avas? :33


----------



## Porcelain (Mar 19, 2012)

yang yoseob from beast, 150x150

pm when done pl0x


----------



## Wanderlust (Mar 19, 2012)

Can I get a transparency of the little chibi version of Sasuke in the newest chapter for an avatar?


----------



## santanico (Mar 20, 2012)

Deeta Von Teese avatars?


----------



## lathia (Mar 20, 2012)

Can someone add a dotted outline/border to my av? 



Thank you!


----------



## Bonney (Mar 21, 2012)

This kind of what you meant?





Sorry if that isn't what you meant


----------



## Narancia (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm looking for and 150 x 150 Icon with Caius Ballad from FFXIII-2 or That Piece of Sex Leo Baskerville from Pandora Hearts?


----------



## lathia (Mar 21, 2012)

Paradox said:


> This kind of what you meant?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry Paradox, it was a .gif and I switched my AV. Didn't know the link would also switch at that time. I'll request it again once I'm home .


----------



## Lmao (Mar 21, 2012)

Starr said:


> Deeta Von Teese avatars?


​


----------



## Misao (Mar 21, 2012)

Sayaka


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 21, 2012)

ummm a little too green.....

and um i said horizontal..remember and could of just pm me the set...


----------



## Misao (Mar 21, 2012)

Couldn't use the PM tool for some reason. Check now.


----------



## santanico (Mar 21, 2012)

Lmao said:


> ​



wonderful, as always 

gotta spread brb


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 22, 2012)

Kūgo Ginjō GIF avatars?


----------



## Zach (Mar 22, 2012)

Avy of  with a purple border please?


----------



## Ana (Mar 22, 2012)

Any Piccolo avatars that I can use on another site? 

Possibly 150x200?


----------



## Scizor (Mar 22, 2012)

Scrubs (JD) avatars (150x150, 3 pixels white/one pixel dotted black border) please

Will rep of course


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 22, 2012)

Hot Temari avatars                       .


----------



## Dei (Mar 23, 2012)

Zach said:


> Avy of  with a purple border please?


----------



## Zach (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Melodie (Mar 23, 2012)

Melodie said:


> Tsunade avatars 170x170 please :33.​



**


----------



## Ghost (Mar 23, 2012)

Any Ulquiorra or Grimmjow avatars I could use here. 150 x 150


----------



## Narancia (Mar 23, 2012)

crap, I forgot no one knows about those animes. >.>

Any Fuu the Jinchuriki from Naruto Icons? 150x150


----------



## Lmao (Mar 23, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> Kūgo Ginjō GIF avatars?


----------



## santanico (Mar 23, 2012)

Saikyou said:


> Any Ulquiorra or Grimmjow avatars I could use here. 150 x 150


----------



## Ghost (Mar 24, 2012)

Awesome.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 24, 2012)

Boss Malcolm X avys anyone? Will rep.


----------



## Lmao (Mar 24, 2012)

President Goobang said:


> Boss Malcolm X avys anyone? Will rep.


----------



## Metaro (Mar 24, 2012)

I NEED a set of Korra .
It can be a trans of some chibi fanart , can be a gif set  , can be a normal set ( with not much effects) of fanart or originial.
BUT I NEED a junior set of Korra ;~; , please..
criesinacorner


----------



## Vash (Mar 24, 2012)

Narancia said:


> crap, I forgot no one knows about those animes. >.>
> 
> Any Fuu the Jinchuriki from Naruto Icons? 150x150



​


Metaro said:


> I NEED a set of Korra .
> It can be a trans of some chibi fanart , can be a gif set  , can be a normal set ( with not much effects) of fanart or originial.
> BUT I NEED a junior set of Korra ;~; , please..
> criesinacorner



Just some colourization 


​


----------



## Metaro (Mar 24, 2012)

Jak said:


> Just some colourization
> 
> 
> ​



Thank you ;~;... Will wear soon ;~;


----------



## Oturan (Mar 24, 2012)

any avatar: the last airbender sets/gifs/avas?


----------



## Scratchy (Mar 24, 2012)

Can anyone make a set out of this?:



The lower part of course.


----------



## Plot Hole (Mar 24, 2012)

Cansomeone make this intosigniture size? Will rep+cred ifneeded. 
Also can I have the Hinata portionmade into a senior sized avvie?


----------



## Plot Hole (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks but can I also haveHinata made into a senior avvie?


----------



## G (Mar 24, 2012)

edo deidara avys


----------



## Zoan Marco (Mar 24, 2012)

Any Edward Elric/Envy/Kimblee/father (Fullmetal Alchemist)sets/avatars/sigs/gifs?

Will rep.


----------



## Gold Roger (Mar 25, 2012)

Scratchy said:


> Can anyone make a set out of this?:
> 
> 
> 
> The lower part of course.



Try taking it to a set shop, it's kind of what they do.


----------



## Scratchy (Mar 25, 2012)

Already done, but thanks for the advice anyway.


----------



## Vice (Mar 25, 2012)

Super Saiyan Vegeta avatars.


----------



## Lmao (Mar 25, 2012)

Vice said:


> Super Saiyan Vegeta avatars.


----------



## master9738 (Mar 25, 2012)

MIAMI HEAT BIG THREE SET . . .


----------



## Melodie (Mar 25, 2012)

Melodie said:
			
		

> Tsunade avatars 170x170 please :33
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please :3 :33


----------



## Soul King (Mar 25, 2012)

Sonic, Knuckles, or Tails Avatars? Not just them I'll take, Shadow, Rouge, Omega, Espio, Charmy or Vector as well.

150x200 to be used for another forum.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 25, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Muse (Mar 25, 2012)

If someone could take  and make it into a 150x150 avatar I would love you forever!

 lol and rep ofc


----------



## Vash (Mar 25, 2012)

^


----------



## Muse (Mar 25, 2012)

Jak said:


> ^



Woo, thanks!!


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 26, 2012)

Ok for the following request please do not *scrunch* or *stretch* the gifs to make the right size i you need to do anything just make it up close or something but please don't ruin the *quality*

100x125 boredless under 500 kb







both parts but separate avas












Up closes the blond 



Jak Ly or LMAO


----------



## andrea (Mar 26, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> Ok for the following request please do not *scrunch* or *stretch* the gifs to make the right size i you need to do anything just make it up close or something but please don't ruin the *quality*
> 
> 100x125 boredless under 500 kb
> 
> Jak Ly or LMAO





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 26, 2012)

your soo pretty i love you thanks


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Mar 27, 2012)

Soul King said:


> Sonic, Knuckles, or Tails Avatars? Not just them I'll take, Shadow, Rouge, Omega, Espio, Charmy or Vector as well.
> 
> 150x200 to be used for another forum.





Wasn't sure if you wanted with or without border, so I did both AKA avoiding homework. Please rep if you're going to use it. :33

Also, if you want the Vector one without the effects, please tell.


----------



## Oturan (Mar 27, 2012)

any orochimaru and kabuto sets/or gifs?


----------



## Sunako (Mar 27, 2012)

*SCRUBS AVATARS PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE.*


----------



## Soul King (Mar 28, 2012)

V for Vendetta avatars/sigs? Please. :33



Blazing CobaltX said:


> Wasn't sure if you wanted with or without border, so I did both AKA avoiding homework. Please rep if you're going to use it. :33
> 
> Also, if you want the Vector one without the effects, please tell.


Thank you! I like all them very much.


----------



## G (Mar 28, 2012)

G said:


> edo deidara avys



          .


----------



## Dei (Mar 28, 2012)

Sunako said:


> *SCRUBS AVATARS PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE.*








G said:


> .



Only got two.


----------



## Sunako (Mar 28, 2012)

Deiboom said:


>



YES. THANK YOU.


----------



## Ghost (Mar 28, 2012)

Any Kakashi avatars? 150 x 150


----------



## Soul King (Mar 28, 2012)

Soul King said:


> V for Vendetta avatars/sigs? Please. :33



Please?


----------



## Gold Roger (Mar 28, 2012)

Naruto Avy's or Sets

RM, SM, or Current KM. Or even base.

(Young Pre-Time Skip) Naruto will work also.


----------



## VoDe (Mar 29, 2012)

Soul King said:


> Please?


----------



## Oturan (Mar 29, 2012)

ANY ZAC EFRON SETS/GIFS?


----------



## Sunako (Mar 30, 2012)

Legend of Korra stuff?


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 30, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

